# Hans zimmer percussion -- steve lipson mixes released



## british_bpm

Many of you have now received your Steve Lipson mixes downloader emails. If you haven't be sure to drop us a ticket. 

As we are using a totally new bespoke shop and downloader app we have had the odd teething issue. And it is with regrets that we have had such a problem on this latest update. We've sent this out to all of our HZ01 users, but I'm re-posting here to try and clarify any confusion caused. With my humble apologies.

_Dear HZ01 user,

you may be aware that we released an update to HZ01 last night. However due to a technical error (which has now been fixed) it meant that the original Artist Elements and Stereo Mixes sample content was incorrectly included for some customers. Understandably, we’re sure you do not wish to download all that sample content again so this is what you should do

1 - If your Library Manager has already begun downloading either Artist Elements or Stereo Mixes, then please pause the download, then close down the Library Manager and restart it. The LM will refresh its files list and will now only download the correct update content. The Steve Lipson mixes and additional mics were unaffected by this problem.

You may find, depending how far along with the download you got, that you have some numbered files littered amongst your installation folder. Please wait until the whole update has finished and installed before deleting any of these files that are left.

2 - If you haven’t yet begun downloading the new update, you can simply go ahead and start up the Library Manager and as we have now fixed the issue, the update will download correctly.

3 - If you have completed the entire download or are about to, we’d recommend simply continuing with it and letting it install in the usual way. It will simply overwrite the existing sample content with the same content but you will also have the new updated content correctly installed.

Apologies for any inconvenience,
Spitfire Audio_

=================================

Hi again,

Just to let you know that we're running final tests on the Additional mics which should be sent out over the next 48 hours. Keep an eye on that inbox!

Best.

Christian.

=================================

Hi everyone, 

We are delighted to announce the first update to HZ01 -- taking us to V1.1. In addition, we are releasing the STEREO MIXES section of the library. Links will be going out over the next 48h so please wait before emailing us to request links.

Changes include:

*v1.1 (December 2013)*
ADDED: *New Mic Mixer presets functionality*. Copy/Paste mic settings between open patches or save them as NKA presets.
ADDED: *Velocity response option* to the mixer menu (switch between linear, shelf, exponential and logarithmic).
ADDED: *New 'All in one' mega patches* containing all HZ01 drums for the relevant artist (CPU performance may differ for each user).
ADDED: *Mic set (Artist name) now shown* above the mixer on the front panel.
ADDED: *New articulation switcher system* from the latest BML codebase.
ADDED: Ability to *select and layer multiple instruments* at once by holding SHIFT when clicking the instrument icon.
FIXED: Issues with stereo collapse. Stereo settings should recall correctly on all patches now.
UPDATE: *Performance improvements* under the hood.


Here is a video on how to update and a quick look at the update:



All the best!

Paul


*Hi guys here's Audio Android's new demo.

I think he did it with hypersupermondopanacinematicwidescreen activated on his DAW.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose - AA.mp3

and starkers:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20naked%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose naked - AA.mp3

Here's the latest walkthrough by Christian. His take on how to use HZ01 to create epic drum patterns:



Here's the MANUAL with exclusive session pictures:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/HZ01_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf

and, here are the first few demos which we hope will illustrate the versatility of this library, the different perspectives and possible applications. All demos are out of the box, Christian's has some Logic effects and automation applied.

All percussion is 100% HZ01.

Hope you enjoy listening -- many more demos to come over the coming days.

All the best!

Christian & Paul
*



"FIRST WAVE" - Ty Unwin
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_FirstWave_TU.mp3[/mp3]

"DAWN Z" - Christian Henson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_CH.mp3[/mp3]

"GODS OF WOAR" - Blake Robinson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_GodsOfWoar_BR.mp3[/mp3]

"COUNTDOWN" - Paul Thomson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_Countdown_PT.mp3[/mp3]


"Battle Of The Bones" - Andy Blaney
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_BattleOfTheBones_AB.mp3[/mp3]



(Countdown naked)
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_CountdownNAKED_PT.mp3[/mp3]

(Gods of Woar naked)
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_GodsOfWoar_NakedHZ_BR.mp3[/mp3]

(Dawn naked)
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_NAKED_CH.mp3[/mp3]




"FIRST WAVE" - Ty Unwin
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ave_TU.mp3

"DAWN" - Christian Henson
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... N_Z_CH.mp3

"GODS OF WOAR" - Blake Robinson
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oar_BR.mp3

"COUNTDOWN" - Paul Thomson
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... own_PT.mp3

"BATTLE OF THE BONES" - Andy Blaney
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... nes_AB.mp3


(Countdown naked)
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... KED_PT.mp3


(Gods of Woar naked)
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... dHZ_BR.mp3

(Dawn naked)
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... KED_CH.mp3

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_COMECLOSER_CH.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_Brazilia_PT.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DoricMaze_AB.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_Parallels_PT.mp3[/mp3]



http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... SER_CH.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... lia_PT.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... aze_AB.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... els_PT.mp3

Hi everyone,


We are very excited to be able to show you a first look at HZ01, *and present an exclusive interview with the man himself!*


Hope you enjoy watching and we'll be posting more videos with specific detail about the various areas and functionality of the library soon.

We are (as ever!) still having a lot of fun tweaking and fine tuning!

All the best,

C&P






..AND IN ANTICIPATION OF LOTS OF GREAT WALKTHROUGHS AND DEMOS HERE'S AN EXCLUSIVE EXTENDED INTERVIEW WITH PAUL AND CHRISTIAN ABOUT THE GENESIS OF SPITFIRE AUDIO AND COLLABORATING WITH HANS ZIMMER.



ANNOUNCING TODAY!


*HZ01 Will be available to download on the 26th Of November 2013.
*

*HZ01* ships in November as over *160GB* of compressed content (from over 600GB of mixed and edited WAV data) and the initial release has material from Hans Zimmer, Alan Meyerson, and Geoff Foster. 

Two free updates are following with Steve Lipson and Junkie XL’s material. The final library will be north of *200GB* of compressed content (from over 700GB of mixed and edited WAV data)

THE PRICE FOR THIS AWESOME HISTORIC COLLECTION WILL BE *£399 *WHICH WE WILL REDUCE TO *£299 FOR THE FIRST TWO WEEKS* WITH AN *ADDITIONAL 25% OFF VOUCHER* FOR FUTURE PURCHASES.

The library consists of microphone positions, ‘perspective elements’ and full mixes (as detailed below) mixed in stereo and 5.1 by Grammy and Oscar winning engineers and producers: Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson, Junkie XL, Geoff Foster and Hans Zimmer himself:

When you plug in and play this material you will experience a feeling not dissimilar to strapping into a freshly delivered Aston Martin (albeit with a choice of livery and paint work that you can repeatedly interchange and customise to your heart’s content).

We have recorded the following drums and articulations each with up to 9 round robins and 6 dynamic layers per hit, at Air Studios through the finest microphones, the finest Neve pre-amps into the Neve 88R desk via prism AD converters at 192k (which we have SRC’d to 24bit 48k).

*01 – Low Booms*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Puilli Rolls
- Rim Stick Hits
- Rim Stick Rolls
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*02 – Low Boom Gallery*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*03 – Taiko Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*04 – Tamtam Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Scrapes
- Spatial Rolls

*05 – Boobams Ensemble*
- Beater “Cluster” Hits
- Hand Hits
- Hotrods Hits

*06 – Hi Taiko Solo*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits

*07 – Low Taiko Solo*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits

*08 – Large Taiko Solo*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits

*09 – Bass Drum Gallery Solo*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*10 – Gong Drum Gallery Solo*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*11 – Surdo Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*12 – Dohl Ensemble*
- Sticks Hits
- Hand Hits

*13 – Tombek Ensemble*
- Hand Hits
- Hand Taps
- Hand Slaps

*14 – Bombo Ensemble*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls
- Hand Hits
- Hand Rolls
- Finger Rolls
- Flam Hits

*15 – Buckets & Snares Ensemble*
- Hits
- Flams
- Rolls

*16 – Buckets & Crushers Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*17 – Bucket Top & Darbuka Ensemble*
- Hits

*18 – Paper Djun Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*19 – Piatti Ensemble*
- Hits
- Choked Hits

*20 – Anvils Ensemble*
- Hits

*21 – Timpani Ensemble*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls
- Hotrods Hits
- Hotrods Rolls
- Finger Rolls


*MIC/MIX OPTIONS – STEREO*

*Artist Elements*
- Hans Zimmer Close Mono Perspective
- Hans Zimmer Close Stereo Perspective
- Hans Zimmer Room Perspective
- Hans Zimmer Surround (Far) Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Close Stereo Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Room Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Surround (Far) Perspective
- Geoff Foster Close Stereo Mics
- Geoff Foster Tree Mics
- Geoff Foster Outrigger (Wide) Mics
- Geoff Foster Surround (Far) Mics

*Stereo Mixes*
- Hans Zimmer Stereo Mix
- Alan Meyerson Stereo Mix
- Geoff Foster Stereo Mix

*Additional Mics 1*
- Bottle Mics Stereo
- Mid Mics
- Gallery Mics

*Additional Mics 2*
- Overheads Cardioid
- Mid PZM
- Ambient Pair


*MIC/MIX OPTIONS – SURROUND*

*Surround Mixes*
- Hans Zimmer Surround 5.1 Mix
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.1 Mix
- Geoff Foster Surround 5.1 Mix
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.1 Mix – Close Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.0 Mix – Room Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.0 Mix – Surround (Far) Perspective


*** AS THE LIBRARY IS SO HUGE WE WILL BE RELEASING IT IN STAGES, THE FIRST OF WHICH WILL BE “ARTIST ELEMENTS” *– controllable perspectives mixed by Hans Zimmer, Geoff Foster and Alan Meyerson. With more mics, stereo mixes, 5.1s and Junkie XL and Steve Lipson to follow.


Check out Alan Meyerson's exclusive q&a and in depth extended interview feature:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/alan-meyerson-exclusive-qa-and-extended-interview.html



And go here for the in depth Q&A with Geoff Foster:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/features

AND ALSO CHECK OUT HIS NEW EXTENDED INTERVIEW VIDEO EXTRA:



SHOT DURING THE MAKING OF THE HZ FEATURETTE:



Demos, walkthroughs, more feature content and news of exact release date, release promos and price coming soon!!

Best wishes.

Christian

http://www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## mark812

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Whaaaat?!!!


----------



## Daniel James

2013 is going to be the most insane year for samples  

Congrats! literally cannot wait...I am a bit of a percussion whore.

-DJ


----------



## musophrenic

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

No. Just stop it already. This stuff is the murder of my bank account(s) ... Must. Resist. Spitfire. One great thing. After. Another ...


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Wowwwwwwww! Awesome!!


----------



## Ed

OH MY GAAAAWWWDDD. 

GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE


----------



## jamwerks

Awesome !!


----------



## rannar

holy moly... can't wait to see what that team brings to the table!


----------



## Stiltzkin

Sweet!!!! Can't wait! ♥


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I'm sure this a long-term investment. Now every young composer will try to imitate HZ sound (he offers a percussion library, it's already 98% of the work done to sound like him), and of course, as he has explained on this forum, these imitators will never break through and they will never become serious rivals...

This is very smart! :twisted: 

...


Just joking... keep cool o-[][]-o


----------



## mark812

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I was about to buy Spitfire Percussion and/or Damage, but now I'm waiting to see patch list..can't wait.


----------



## musophrenic

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Bernard Duc @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> I'm sure this a long-term investment. Now every young composer will try to imitate HZ sound (he offers a percussion library, it's already 98% of the work done to sound like him), and of course, as he has explained on this forum, these imitators will never break through and they will never become serious rivals...
> 
> This is very smart! :twisted:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Just joking... keep cool o-[][]-o



Lol ... yeah, cause HZ is actually worried about this 

Nah, but in all seriousness, I think stuff like this is no different to any other age composers have existed. Composers wrote for the same orchestras with the same instruments back in the day and achieved wildly different results. Orchestras expanded in the 19th and 20th centuries and composers simply had a bigger palette to use. What we do with these HZ drums is completely up to our individuality. Who knows ... maybe we'll hear them in a context nobody expects - like an R&B slow jam with lots of autotune


----------



## Cruciform

I don't think I can say it better than this, so I shall simply quote....



Ed @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> OH MY GAAAAWWWDDD.
> 
> GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE


----------



## marcotronic

Wooooow! This will probably be the only lib I'm going to buy in 2013!

Can't wait!

Marco


----------



## Tatu

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

|/\~O | Braaam!!! | /\~O|


----------



## HDJK

marcotronic @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Wooooow! This will probably be the only lib I'm going to buy in 2013!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Marco



I wished I could say the same, but there are at least 3 libs I still want go get, and now THIS! You guys are killing me (in a good way, but still killing me :mrgreen: )



Tatu @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> |/\~O | Braaam!!! | /\~O|



LOL


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Meanwhile, Hans is probably hard at work on his next paradigm-shift-sound, featuring really small drums in tiny spaces.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Everything recorded in that room in golden!!

(can't wait for the solo strings 2 btw)


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Awesome news! Can't wait!


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Meanwhile, Hans is probably hard at work on his next paradigm-shift-sound, featuring really small drums in tiny spaces.



hahaha, yes - definitely! Something like this. o-[][]-o He's probably already researching in microscopic recording techniques recording bacteria movement or something... (o) 

Marco


----------



## matolen

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

This is very intriguing.

I wonder if Spitfire will ever release a non-bespoke Brass-specific library? When you consider the rich tradition of brass bands which has permeated UK orchestras -- and by extension so many classic film scores -- I would be keen to hear/see what they come up with.


----------



## deniz

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

WOW!!!

When i bought Albion, my first wish was a custom Library from Spitfire of known composers like HZ.
In a Survey of spitfire, i told them my wishes, and i was heard.

Thank you Spitfire 

2013


----------



## stonzthro

Awesome news Spitfire men - keep the libraries coming. I've never bought a product from you guys that I don't use regularly - daily, in most cases.


----------



## Blackster

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Now our job as young composers is to take the HZ percussion lib as a resource and make it sound completely different from the typical RC sound. Very interesting and I accept the challenge


----------



## Ed

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Blackster @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Now our job as young composers is to take the HZ percussion lib as a resource and make it sound completely different from the typical RC sound. Very interesting and I accept the challenge



Unless its *very *stylised processed stuff which I doubt this is I dont see how it will be a challenge. 

Zimmer came out with 2 guitar libraries way back released through Spectrasonics, its not like they sounded MVish.


----------



## Blackster

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Ed @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Blackster @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now our job as young composers is to take the HZ percussion lib as a resource and make it sound completely different from the typical RC sound. Very interesting and I accept the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see how its a challenge, its just percussion. There's nothing about percussion that sounds inherently RC unless you mean *very *stylised processed stuff which I doubt this is.
Click to expand...


That is what I expect, yes! RC out of the box  Kind of similar to the Moog Tribute patch in Omni which is called HZ percussion (or something like that). I admit, these samples were used by HZ some years ago but still it reminds me instantly of his scores.


----------



## Patrick_Gill

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Just when I thought I could not possibly want any more percussion! haha.




Patrick.


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Ed @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Blackster @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now our job as young composers is to take the HZ percussion lib as a resource and make it sound completely different from the typical RC sound. Very interesting and I accept the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless its *very *stylised processed stuff which I doubt this is I dont see how it will be a challenge.
> 
> Zimmer came out with 2 guitar libraries way back released through Spectrasonics, its not like they sounded MVish.
Click to expand...


Besides all that, I don't care if they sound typical RC or whatever movie production. I care if they sound good and seeing the team involved, they WILL sound good!


----------



## Ed

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Blackster @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> That is what I expect, yes! RC out of the box  Kind of similar to the Moog Tribute patch in Omni which is called HZ percussion (or something like that). I admit, these samples were used by HZ some years ago but still it reminds me instantly of his scores.



Meh I dont think it did, apart from Inception obviously I didnt recognise the drums patch at all.


----------



## mark812

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I think that this library will be much more personalizable than ZebraHZ for example, which uses already used and easily recognizable sounds. 

I'm just hoping that orchestral stuff (timpani and tuned percussion) will be included so I don't have to buy Spitfire Percussion too.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

For the love of god, you guys are killing me! First the must buy Albion 3 and now this? >8o 

Hats off to Hans for doing this.

Fantastic!! o=?


----------



## Dan Mott

This is cool, but not cool at the same time.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



matolen @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> This is very intriguing.
> 
> I wonder if Spitfire will ever release a non-bespoke Brass-specific library? When you consider the rich tradition of brass bands which has permeated UK orchestras -- and by extension so many classic film scores -- I would be keen to hear/see what they come up with.



+7


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



mark812 @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> I was about to buy Spitfire Percussion and/or Damage, but now I'm waiting to see patch list..can't wait.



I wouldn't wait, the HZ lib will be totally different from our perc library. Ours is traditional orchestral staples, not to mention mallets, and all the small stuff.

The HZ lib will be what you would expect from such a titan.

C


----------



## mark812

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Thanks for clarifying..I'm looking forward to comparing it with Damage then. :wink:


----------



## dpasdernick

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I hope they capture the super warm toms in the Pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack. I also wonder what the price will be? I think anything Hans is a tad more than minimum wage.  (of course he is worth every penny but I would guess with all of the competition in percussion libraries it would have to be in line with Damage/Stormdrum/etc...


----------



## Dan Stearn

Just saw this on the Spitfire site a moment ago to check how many percussion patches that would be included with Iceni... I think this solves the problem!! 

Are we talking just the big, boomy & epic stuff here, or smaller instruments too?


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Very very cool!

This remembers me to a picture what I've seen some month ago, Hans?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Dear Spitfire,

You guys rock!!!!

Sincerely,

Anyone who uses your products. 

In all seriousness though, thank you guys for making quality/affordable libraries as well as taking the time to announce it well in advance. You have a great formula for creating sample libraries so don't lose that niche. Also, I think we (your user base) would love to see more behind the scenes footage of everyday life with the Spitfire Crew. It really brings some of us into the products you release. Anyway, congrats on the HZ Perc library you are working on, it sounds like an absolute awesome library. Enjoy the holidays and I hope I win the copy of ICENI on Sunday. Later guys!!

-Chris


----------



## rpaillot

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Amazing!! Cant wait.

I remember when I started 8 years ago with AKAI ultimate strings, hoping one day people will record samples in great room like sony stage or Abbey Road. Now we have amazing samples recorded in famous scoring stage, at very affordable prices. We really live in a great period.


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Wow, just wow...


----------



## Ryan

oh ohoho... Jizz in my pants!!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Ryan @ 13/12/2012 said:


> oh ohoho... Jizz in my pants!!!!



Way, way, waaaay too much information!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Deleted, was not aware this was in the Announcements section, sorry!


----------



## Consona

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> If you can stand this temptation, your music will sound significantly different from all the people who will be using this lib!
> Being also a great Zimmer fan, I actually have the feeling that focusing on other styles (like more intimate stuff) will give you more chances with the library publishers. Just my 2 cents


Yea, maybe it is a good thing I've spend all of my money already. :D


----------



## jhansson

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devastat

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I know how to use my Albion II discount voucher now


----------



## Greg

You spitfire gents make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :3


----------



## Waywyn

Consona @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Peter Emanuel Roos @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can stand this temptation, your music will sound significantly different from all the people who will be using this lib!
> Being also a great Zimmer fan, I actually have the feeling that focusing on other styles (like more intimate stuff) will give you more chances with the library publishers. Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, maybe it is a good thing I've spend all of my money already. :D
Click to expand...


The funny thing is, if you approach all libs as a Gibson SG guitars, would all Gibson players sound significantly similar? I think not  ... it's in your fingers! Always! ... and it doesn't matter if you are holding and playing a guitar or if you using a sample lib on your personal DAW


----------



## germancomponist

Waywyn @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> The funny thing is, if you approach all libs as a Gibson SG guitars, would all Gibson players sound significantly similar? I think not  ... it's in your fingers! Always! ... and it doesn't matter if you are holding and playing a guitar or if you using a sample lib on your personal DAW



To be honest: This comparison is misleading. Guitarists produce their own "sound" by their nature, how they play, which amp they use, e.t.c. . Hans will deliver his own bombastic *sound*, ready to use for everyone! This is a big different. And I am sure the sound will be very cool!


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Ho. Lee. Shee. Yit.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

My post was inappropriate - I was not aware this was the Announcements section as I got here from a FB link. So please disregard my remarks!


----------



## Waywyn

germancomponist @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Waywyn @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consona @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Emanuel Roos @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can stand this temptation, your music will sound significantly different from all the people who will be using this lib!
> Being also a great Zimmer fan, I actually have the feeling that focusing on other styles (like more intimate stuff) will give you more chances with the library publishers. Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, maybe it is a good thing I've spend all of my money already. :D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, if you approach all libs as a Gibson SG guitars, would all Gibson players sound significantly similar? I think not  ... it's in your fingers! Always! ... and it doesn't matter if you are holding and playing a guitar or if you using a sample lib on your personal DAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: This comparison is misleading. Guitarists produce their own "sound" by their nature, how they play, which amp to use, e.t.c. . Hans will deliver his own bombastic sound, ready to use for everyone! This is a big different. And I am sure the sound will be very cool!
Click to expand...


No it is not missleading. It is about every individuals idea, phrasing, mood, intensity of velocity and dynamics, settings of each keyboard. After recording, it is also a matter of plugins. How do you reverberate, compress, eq your signal. In this paragraph are so many variables, ask 100 composers to only compose a percussion track of 100 seconds. Each one will sound completely different! It makes this upcoming lib as individual as each guitar players playing, no matter if they use the same library/guitar model (or even the same guitar)!


----------



## Waywyn

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> My post was inappropriate - I was not aware this was the Announcements section as I got here from a FB link. So please disregard my remarks!



Sry Peter, just see it now. I just follow this thread backwards and stopped reading at Consonas post quoting yours


----------



## Ryan

Ned Bouhalassa @ 13/12/2012 said:


> Ryan @ 13/12/2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh ohoho... Jizz in my pants!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way, way, waaaay too much information!
Click to expand...


sorry matey o=?


----------



## Kralc

Ian Dorsch @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> Ho. Lee. Shee. Yit.


My first words exactly!

Seriously, you guys are living the dream and blowing my mind. Please continue to do both.


----------



## germancomponist

Waywyn @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waywyn @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consona @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Emanuel Roos @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can stand this temptation, your music will sound significantly different from all the people who will be using this lib!
> Being also a great Zimmer fan, I actually have the feeling that focusing on other styles (like more intimate stuff) will give you more chances with the library publishers. Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, maybe it is a good thing I've spend all of my money already. :D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, if you approach all libs as a Gibson SG guitars, would all Gibson players sound significantly similar? I think not  ... it's in your fingers! Always! ... and it doesn't matter if you are holding and playing a guitar or if you using a sample lib on your personal DAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: This comparison is misleading. Guitarists produce their own "sound" by their nature, how they play, which amp to use, e.t.c. . Hans will deliver his own bombastic sound, ready to use for everyone! This is a big different. And I am sure the sound will be very cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not missleading. It is about every individuals idea, phrasing, mood, intensity of velocity and dynamics, settings of each keyboard. After recording, it is also a matter of plugins. How do you reverberate, compress, eq your signal. In this paragraph are so many variables, ask 100 composers to only compose a percussion track of 100 seconds. Each one will sound completely different! It makes this upcoming lib as individual as each guitar players playing, no matter if they use the same library/guitar model (or even the same guitar)!
Click to expand...


I was/am talking about *sound!*. When you buy a drum/percussion library, done bei Hans, you can be sure that you not only buy pure recordings, but *sound*!


----------



## RiffWraith

Waywyn @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> [
> The funny thing is, if you approach all libs as a Gibson SG guitars, would all Gibson players sound significantly similar?



No. Not in the least.

That being said, let's not derail this thread. Open a new one if you'd like - I think that's the best idea.


----------



## germancomponist

RiffWraith @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Waywyn @ Fri Dec 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The funny thing is, if you approach all libs as a Gibson SG guitars, would all Gibson players sound significantly similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not in the least.
> 
> That being said, let's not derail this thread. Open a new one if you'd like - I think that's the best idea.
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## Audun Jemtland

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Very interesting. These samples have to pass the ears of HZ and team, curious to what they will bring.

I want Hans Zimmer's guitars re-made though.
And a Mandolin, accordian, harmonica, and a Ford Mustang.


----------



## Rctec

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I just thought it might be something fun to do. Having just done the ten drummers got me all inpired again.It's not just how and who and where we record...there is a lot of Alan and Hans postproduction that goes on. But...this might be a good time for a wish list... Christmas is just round the corner, after all...
Best,
-H-


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I might be a lil naive or i might have no clue at all...but for me i always thought half of Zimmer's sound was all done in post..forgive me if im way off


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> I just thought it might be something fun to do. Having just done the ten drummers got me all inpired again.It's not just how and who and where we record...there is a lot of Alan and Hans postproduction that goes on. But...this might be a good time for a wish list... Christmas is just round the corner, after all...
> Best,
> -H-



Just dazzle us, please.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> I just thought it might be something fun to do. Having just done the ten drummers got me all inpired again.It's not just how and who and where we record...there is a lot of Alan and Hans postproduction that goes on. But...this might be a good time for a wish list... Christmas is just round the corner, after all...
> Best,
> -H-



So this is your answer about my last question about the ten drummers?


----------



## lulgje

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

There is also a new John Williams library coming out:

pen and paper 


On a more serious note, if Spitfire is doing it, it has to be a great product, looking forward to it. 

o/~


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Audun Jemtland @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> I want Hans Zimmer's guitars re-made though.
> .



+1!! I LOVED the tone of those samples for my Roland samplers, but not being able to remove the vibrato drove me to distraction.....


----------



## fido94

I'm speechless!! : )


----------



## quantum7

Dear Lord, my wife is probably going to want a divorce if I tell her I "need" another sample library. You developers are KILLING me! :shock:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Epic hybrid, please. Some big acoustic perc ensembles that have added layers of synthesized/processed material. A lot of the times, the synthesized drum/perc material comes nowhere close to having the many-velocity detail of purely acoustic instruments. So maybe a revised version of L.A. Synthesis (acoustic attack + synth body/tail) with equal value/care being given to the synth layer's responsiveness. 21st Century percussive badness is what I'm wishing for, I guess. :twisted:


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Just amazing guys


----------



## Ed

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Ryan @ 13/12/2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh ohoho... Jizz in my pants!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way, way, waaaay too much information!
Click to expand...


_"Don't tell your friends or I'll say you're a slut, this is your fault, you were rubbing my butt. I'm very sensitive, some would say that's a plus... now I'll go home and change."_


----------



## rpmusic

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

All I can say is, "Wo!"


----------



## Blakus

Now this should be fun! :D


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

i always kinda knew in the back of my head that he would be a part of doing a sample library....especially after the the dark knight started getting huge around the world...i think Hans with Alan over seeing the project it should be nothing short of absoloute musical percfection


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> But...this might be a good time for a wish list... Christmas is just round the corner, after all...



My number one request - make some of them big.....reeaalllyyy big. In another post on this forum you mentioned about limiting the upper dynamic range and raising the volume. I've tried a number of experiments on big drums I already have and find that recording (or scripting) imperfections can be highlighted when doing this. There's a particular sound from one library that I absolutely love but it's unusable for me in the context I want because of sonic problems in the sample that are not apparent when it's played 'normally'. There are workarounds but it always involves losing some of the quality I'm after.

If your big drums can be hit softly, boosted immensely and still sound amazing I would be a happy, happy camper. :D 

Thank you!


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Alan and Hans! Bliss! Can't wait


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Super psyched!!! Hope there's a lot of ambient, experimental stuff thrown in. Those musicians are awesome.

This lib will be worth it alone for its ability to kill off those "help me get that Zimmer perc sound" threads. 

And I can't wait to hear the french horn section in the HZ CINEMATIC WOODWINDS library.


----------



## guydoingmusic

So Alan Meyerson is working on the project? That's a big plus for sure!! Can't wait! Thanks HZ and Spitfire. 

Also... Can you begin recommending divorce atty's for those of us that will be receiving divorce papers after we "have to" purchase this library?


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> This lib will be worth it alone for its ability to kill off those "help me get that Zimmer perc sound" threads.



LOL


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



RiffWraith @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This lib will be worth it alone for its ability to kill off those "help me get that Zimmer perc sound" threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


I assure you, those threads will never die.


----------



## Hal

Can i pay now ! ?

i just used HZ guitars in a project that i delivered yesterday and i was like this small light stuff still sound good what if its remaid !?


----------



## IvanP

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



lulgje @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> There is also a new John Williams library coming out:
> 
> pen and paper
> 
> 
> o/~



HAHAHAHA that made my day


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Amazing! Will be looking forward to this a lot!

The big question for me, however, is how much you will be producing this, making the sound ready for specific types of music, since a lot of what makes a HZ soundtrack sound like it does, is in the production and the finetuning of each element in the soundtrack. My guess is that if you "just" record the instruments, they will be great yes, but they won't be a shortcut to "instant Zimmer sound" - that requires a lot of post production, which Zimmer and his team are experts at, obviously. But applying those EQ's, filters etc. can also result in making the sounds only suitable for a very narrow setting. 

So how much will you be "producing" this library? I guess we will get a combination; raw, recorded samples and then some produced sample sets to boot as well?

Either way, I am sure it'll be a great product!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



> And I can't wait to hear the french horn section in the HZ CINEMATIC WOODWINDS library


:lol:


----------



## Polarity

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

just found this topic.
WOW, almost unbelievable... is it real? not an april's fool anticipated for Christamas? :mrgreen: 
Thanks!
Great news!


----------



## Lupez

so are we going to get the full monty? percs, horns, strings, the compelte HZ arsenal?

yes please!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

amazing!!!!
The Gustav Mahler of film music in a spitfire library.... GULP!


----------



## Leosc

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



choc0thrax @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> And I can't wait to hear the french horn section in the HZ CINEMATIC WOODWINDS library.



Made my evening.


----------



## adg21

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



british_bpm @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> mark812 @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to buy Spitfire Percussion and/or Damage, but now I'm waiting to see patch list..can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't wait, the HZ lib will be totally different from our perc library. Ours is traditional orchestral staples, not to mention mallets, and all the small stuff.
> 
> The HZ lib will be what you would expect from such a titan.
> 
> C
Click to expand...

I like the 'tick-tock' 'chk-chka' stuff as well the bwarms and the heavy chuggas so here's hoping for some of that lighter stuff too :lol:


----------



## Audun Jemtland

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I'd really like the "Nyah" guitar sampled. Or a HZ guitars revisited.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT0hBtORZ_0

I would kill for a deep sampled mellow nylon guitar.

Maybe Cordoba.


----------



## Daniel James

TBH it can't really be called a Hans Zimmer Percussion library unless Hans himself is multitracked doing those taiko crys. HUU HAA NUSSS RAAAH

Epic Zimmer War Cries - Confirmed 2013?

-DJ


----------



## Rctec

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Daniel, Behave! ...remember, there is photographic evidence of a somewhat inibriated Daniel from our post-oscar party that I might suddenly have to post here...

Anyway, just some quick thoughts on the library. There'll definately be 5 different versions of each hit: the Geoff Foster sound, the Alan Meyerson sound, my version, a Stephen Lipson version and a JunkieXL version. you can mix and match between them. We all have a very different approach to shaping each hit and instrument, and that's what will make it different from what's been done before. Plus, usually on top of the usual mic positions (and yes, we'll be in surround - any thing else isn't future proof), you'll be able to mix and match different postproduction treatments and mangling. I have too many eq's and compressors, too many synth not to get into some serious overproduction.

But...It won't just be huge and gorgeous, but some of the small and sexy stuff, too. As many velocities as makes sense ( a lot! especially making the quiet stuff sound great), and the round robins will make your head spin. We've been using a system here at RC that lets you easily determine your "favorite" sample within each round robin group, so your phrases won't get all wacky, each time you hit "play" on your sequencer.

It'll be single players and group things.

...just a quick bunch of thoughts - I'm still in the middle of a couple of movies, but we're getting this together very quickly.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Huh...,* this* is an announcement! Awesome! o-[][]-o


----------



## Resoded

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Fantastic, lots of velocity layers is great news. :D


----------



## HDJK

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> ...and yes, we'll be in surround - any thing else isn't future proof...



Thanks for that! I keep saying this for years, but somehow it has more weight when someone like you says it :D 

I'm really looking forward to this library and the new production approach, very exciting!


----------



## noizy

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I am speechless! This is very exciting!


----------



## zvenx

This is indeed very exciting.

Here's my question... Will this be in Kontakt format?.. I seem to recall reading somehere that Hans isn't a fan of the Kontakt engine (and you know if its on the internet it must be true :|).

rsp


----------



## Daniel James

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> Daniel, Behave! ...remember, there is photographic evidence of a somewhat inibriated Daniel from our post-oscar party that I might suddenly have to post here...



Hahahaha best night ever, but consider me silenced 

In all seriousness though I cant wait to hear what you come up with. Perhaps you can assemble the largest percussion ensemble known to man, I'd buy that, and if anyone is bold enough to try it we know its you and the spitfire guys. I seem to remember the sound of all those Tom players playing in ensemble at the Olympics was might powerful....layer that with some HZ, AM production....you have something mind shattering!

-DJ


----------



## EastWest Lurker

This does indeed sound like a winner.


----------



## park bench

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



> ...a system here at RC that lets you easily determine your "favorite" sample within each round robin group, so your phrases won't get all wacky, each time you hit "play" on your sequencer.



This is a great idea.
Scratch that. this whole library is a great idea...

_101 tomtom players playing at Fortissimo... that would be huge._


----------



## Dan Stearn

^Have them all playing at piano and boost the volume and they'll be even bigger


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> ....I'm still in the middle of a couple of movies, but we're getting this together very quickly.



Hey - if you need someone to take over for you on the films while you do the library, I have a clear schedule! :mrgreen:


----------



## IvanP

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



RiffWraith @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> Rctec @ Sat Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I'm still in the middle of a couple of movies, but we're getting this together very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - if you need someone to take over for you on the films while you do the library, I have a clear schedule! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


hahah so do I !...just saying...so you can better focus on that library :lol:


----------



## Polarity

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

this library is very promising.
hype is raising high! :D


----------



## Jem7

I just can't wait.


----------



## Kejero

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> We've been using a system here at RC that lets you easily determine your "favorite" sample within each round robin group, so your phrases won't get all wacky, each time you hit "play" on your sequencer.



Niccccce. Wish more libraries did this. Christmas wish right there


----------



## hector

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Kejero @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> Rctec @ Sat Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been using a system here at RC that lets you easily determine your "favorite" sample within each round robin group, so your phrases won't get all wacky, each time you hit "play" on your sequencer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niccccce. Wish more libraries did this. Christmas wish right there
Click to expand...

all the spitfire librs did have this - labs, percussion, albion 2, 3. definitely does comes in handy


----------



## Inductance

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Whoa! I think Spitfire should set up an Auto-bill-me plan. They could just send us the links to their new libraries and charge our accounts! :mrgreen:


----------



## JoKern

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> But...It won't just be huge and gorgeous, but some of the small and sexy stuff, too. As many velocities as makes sense ( a lot! especially making the quiet stuff sound great), and the round robins will make your head spin.



I know, it's not 2013 yet, but I'm still very excited about this. :D 
Looking forward to the "small and sexy stuff", too.

Any more news about this already?

Wish you a happy new year, 
Johannes


----------



## Ed

I wonder if this means we might hear a Hans Zimmer sample library demo? :D


----------



## IvanP

Ed @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> I wonder if this means we might hear a Hans Zimmer sample library demo? :D



+1 !


----------



## jcs88

Just be sure not to use this in any HZ tributes


----------



## lee

jcs88 @ Sat Dec 29 said:


> Just be sure not to use this in any HZ tributes



:-P


----------



## Synesthesia

Lets not bring that discussion into this thread please. We are going to keep this as an info resource as we work on the library, don't want people to have to sift through to find valuable info!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

And here's something to whet your appetites! - functionality coming across the entire Spitfire range in 2013, THE COG...


----------



## Rctec

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Just so we don't get the threads mixed up...

My reasons for doing the library is because I like playing around with compressors and drums. Sampling percussion and then sculpting each hit individually is just something you can't do in a straight recording of a performance. It's a different thing from recording a groove by a great drummer, so I don't think I take any opporunities away from the percussionists performing "live". "Dark Knight" is done, I'm heading into a new sonic direction, but it would be a pity to just chuck all that we've learned over the last 8 years.

Secondly, I want the percussionists and engineers who put up with me over the eight long years of Dark (K)nights to get something back - just like Urs did for the incredible work he did for us on DarkZebra.

Thirdly, these are just sounds that should be used as an inspiration to do something completely Un-Zimmer with. But I think we've managed to get fairly punchy and our bottom end comes with a government health warning these days.

Why back at AIR where the Perfidious Albion has already recorded anything you can hit there? Well, our set-up is very different to theirs. And you'll get five radically different aesthetics: Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson, Geoff Foster, JunkieXL and my own.

...and yes, I'm not the greatest fan of the Kontact sound. (Let's please not get into the phase-inverted nulling discussion, please!). But if I have to make something for a particular platform, I know how to cheat its shortcomings...I come from 8-bit sampling days.

Plus, I know the rather excellent chaps at Albion will make sure I get the best out of a sampler they are very familiar with.

Just some quick and incomplete thoughts.

-Hz-


----------



## dgburns

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

My reasons for doing the library is because I like playing around with compressors and drums

it's a sickness really,especially if you've got GAS.love of compressors that is.

many are looking for the sexy soft stuff...

d


----------



## XcesSound

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I great wish for 2013, one more thing to look forward to. Hope there will be a selection of tuned percussion too.


----------



## Justus

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

*A happy New Year to Hans and the Spitfire Team!*
o-[][]-o 

I am really looking forward to hearing more about this lib.
May be somebody could reveal if pre-release sale is scheduled for this month?
Thanks!


----------



## passenger57

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

A million thanks Hans and Spitfire! I am super excited for this! 
DarkZebra was one of my fav purchases last year, it's just beautiful to my ears. I love that the sounds can be used as a starting point to customize completely new patches. I'm sure the percussion will be amazing as well.
=o


----------



## Will Blackburn

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Did you say Native Instruments is releasing it!! o-[][]-o


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Alright, it's early 2013. WHERE IS IT?!?!?

/\~O 

A teaser soon, perhaps....??? :D


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



RiffWraith @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> Alright, it's early 2013. WHERE IS IT?!?!?



What he said :lol:


----------



## germancomponist

Recordings started?


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

C'mon! C'mon!! C'mon!!! :D


----------



## Rctec

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Working Hard! Do you want it to be just another boring old library, or something extraordinary? This isn't just one library of a few taiko hits done by me, but Alan Meyerson, Geoff Foster, Steve Lipson and JunkieXL...we're melting our combined Grammys down to make the ultimate anvil sample! ...and judging from the last meeting with the whole team...it's definitely going to be a library with attitude. Paul barely made it out alive. Ask him! We might have to get a government health warning attached. And don't complain to us if your speakers get wrecked!
Hz


----------



## dannthr

So you're saying it goes boom?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Yes, and we're setting up a webcam for our next set of HZ recordings.... it's in our Calendar which you can subscribe to!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar

Watch the camera shudder...


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Working Hard! Do you want it to be just another boring old library, or something extraordinary? This isn't just one library of a few taiko hits done by me, but Alan Meyerson, Geoff Foster, Steve Lipson and JunkieXL...we're melting our combined Grammys down to make the ultimate anvil sample! ...and judging from the last meeting with the whole team...it's definitely going to be a library with attitude. Paul barely made it out alive. Ask him! We might have to get a government health warning attached. And don't complain to us if your speakers get wrecked!
> Hz



Oh, of course we want your combined greatness creating an extraordinary library. o-[][]-o 

But in this case, maybe Spitfire shouldn't have told us so early. Here we sit, slavering over our computers, drool rusting the components. 

So freaking excited!!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

....like you would have been able to keep that a secret!!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Yes, and we're setting up a webcam for our next set of HZ recordings.... it's in our Calendar which you can subscribe to!
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar
> 
> Watch the camera shudder...



What a cool idea! o/~


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> we're melting our combined Grammys down to make the ultimate anvil sample!



:D 

I can see the making of video now... forging the One Anvil To Rule Them All from precious awards... accompanied by Russian choirs...


----------



## HDJK

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Working Hard! Do you want it to be just another boring old library, or something extraordinary? This isn't just one library of a few taiko hits done by me, but Alan Meyerson, Geoff Foster, Steve Lipson and JunkieXL...we're melting our combined Grammys down to make the ultimate anvil sample! ...and judging from the last meeting with the whole team...it's definitely going to be a library with attitude. Paul barely made it out alive. Ask him! We might have to get a government health warning attached. And don't complain to us if your speakers get wrecked!
> Hz



:D I can't wait to hear and play the surround patches!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Will you be sampling the sound of a Papal crozier smacking a giant frock?


----------



## dgburns

dannthr @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> So you're saying it goes boom?



well,at least you have to admire the enthusiasm from the guy.I do admire it when I see energy being thrown at one's work.It is so easy to be a downer or a hater,and there are many out there who have succumbed to that.This is not targeted at you at all,I just liked you quote and found it funny!

It takes courage to create these days,cause basically nobody is really listening,and likely even more to make a sample library.
I imagine there's the financial risk,the execution risk,and then what if it doesn't sell?If you go in hard to endorse something,it's your name on the line,at least a bit.
I am not a great entrepreneur,but I can see one coming a mile away.

Good on Spitfire and the rest for taking this on.

respect


----------



## Ed

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Working Hard! Do you want it to be just another boring old library, or something extraordinary? This isn't just one library of a few taiko hits done by me, but Alan Meyerson, Geoff Foster, Steve Lipson and JunkieXL...we're melting our combined Grammys down to make the ultimate anvil sample! ...and judging from the last meeting with the whole team...it's definitely going to be a library with attitude. Paul barely made it out alive. Ask him! We might have to get a government health warning attached. And don't complain to us if your speakers get wrecked!
> Hz



You have to understand that if we don't get constant updates we just assume you're all twiddling your thumbs or drinking MaiTai's with those little umbrellas on a beach somewhere! :D


----------



## Valérie_D

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Looking forward to it!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



Rctec @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> We might have to get a government health warning attached. And don't complain to us if your speakers get wrecked!
> Hz



They definitely need your lib.


----------



## RasmusFors

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Cool and all, but I really hope the sounds are a little bit tweakable so you don't get stuck with the stock sound.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

Oh you don't know Spitfire, the lib will be rammed with functionality! If you had ANY idea how many mics we're using on this lib..... it's staggering. There's rumour there may even be a KU100 on the stage.

For those of you who think we're just thumb twiddling rest-assured this isn't the case! We have our final 4 days in Air starting Monday and will have a live Webcam feed from the sessions.... You can update yourself on our progress by the second then!!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I am looking forward to this webcam feed. It is always enjoyable to watch you guys behind the scenes, making awesome happen. Keep us posted on how to access this webcam feed. Thanks Spitfire!!!!!


----------



## Synesthesia

Also.. I think its notable that the final 4 days (well,I say final but I bet we'll be back in again in March for more fun!) in Feb begin on my birthday, 18th feb.

the Gods are smiling!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*



british_bpm @ Sun Feb 17 said:


> Oh you don't know Spitfire, the lib will be rammed with functionality! If you had ANY idea how many mics we're using on this lib..... it's staggering. There's rumour there may even be a KU100 on the stage.
> 
> For those of you who think we're just thumb twiddling rest-assured this isn't the case! We have our final 4 days in Air starting Monday and will have a live Webcam feed from the sessions.... You can update yourself on our progress by the second then!!



I am in... .


----------



## quantum7

Sweet!


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

when will the live stream begin and what day eastern time?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

LIVE WEB-STREAM!

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/2827805/hz-percussion-live

We start hitting drums at 10am GMT!

C. x


----------



## Rctec

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" DUE FOR EARLY RELEASE 2013 FROM SPITFIRE*

I'll still be up at 2.00 am pst


----------



## Ed

Is anyone recording this?? btw nothing is playing yet right? I am on the right page?


----------



## Tatu

Ed @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> Is anyone recording this?? btw nothing is playing yet right? I am on the right page?



Will anyone sample this? :mrgreen:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

The cast is going to be mute.... nuclear codes and all that.... just setting up now!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



> The cast is going to be mute.... nuclear codes and all that.... just setting up now!


I'll have to leave my place at 12.00!!! 
How long will the webcast be active today?


----------



## Mariko

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Didn't HZ already go to sleep 2am PST?


----------



## germancomponist

blank screen...


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

WE'RE LIVE.... 

LIVE WEB-STREAM!

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/2827805/hz-percussion-live

We start hitting drums at 10am GMT!

C. x


----------



## Ryan

I see a taiko!! How about bringing that cam outside the glass so we could see whats being recorded!


----------



## Tatu

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

wow, there's a shaky camera.. only missing Joker's voice and a soon to be killed batman wannabe .


----------



## germancomponist

Very cool, Sir!


----------



## HDJK

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Nice, I wish there was sound though :D


----------



## Manuel

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Thanks for the insight. Very interesting!

Manuel


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



HDJK @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> Nice, I wish there was sound though :D



Yeah - me too. :cry:


----------



## Diffusor

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



HDJK @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> Nice, I wish there was sound though :D



Yeah, it held my interest for like 30 secs, then I moved along. I got better things to do than watch some dude hit a drum once and wait....then twice......


----------



## Tatu

*Re: "HZ CINEMATIC PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



Diffusor @ Tue Feb 19 said:


> HDJK @ Mon Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I wish there was sound though :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it held my interest for like 30 secs, then I moved along. I got better things to do than watch some dude hit a drum once and wait....then twice......
Click to expand...


LOL. Someone should do a reality-TV show dramatizing that. It'd be EPIC!


----------



## TSU

Very interesting. Thank you guys!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

I have this live stream opened on my netbook. Whenever I take a break from work, smoke a cigarette and drink my tea, I look there. 

I find it interesting and it's a good idea from Spitfire & team. o-[][]-o


----------



## Niah

yea I forgot how sampling was exciting


----------



## dinerdog

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

More coffee please. "Fresh Pots"


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Sorry if this has been mentioned. Just curious if a price, or a ballpark price for HZ has been mentioned. I'm about to spend some money here on a full perc lib (maybe CinePerc) but I wanted to wait and see how much HZ's price might be (even if it's just a ballpark at this point).

Anything you can tell me? I'm guessing in the $500+ price range? That seems to be about average for Spitfire libs. 

Thanks


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

We're adding a lot of amazing content in so fixing a price is proving difficult...... surely though Spitfire Percussion should be your first choice for orchestral perc followed by HZ's cinematic range later in the Spring?

That way you'll not only be sure to have great sounds but libraries recorded in the same room so they will integrate perfectly?


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Mar 10 said:


> We're adding a lot of amazing content in so fixing a price is proving difficult...... surely though Spitfire Percussion should be your first choice for orchestral perc followed by HZ's cinematic *range* later in the Spring?



Range? Should we understand that to mean multiple products?


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Mar 10 said:


> We're adding a lot of amazing content in so fixing a price is proving difficult...... surely though Spitfire Percussion should be your first choice for orchestral perc followed by HZ's cinematic range later in the Spring?
> 
> That way you'll not only be sure to have great sounds but libraries recorded in the same room so they will integrate perfectly?



Thanks for the response. I was considering Spitfire Perc redux, as well as Albion 3 (the exchange rate is tough right now). CinePerc Epic has been nice though. But I suppose you're right that the Spitfire products will compliment each other, both in sound and content. I'm guessing there won't be too much crossover between Perc redux and HZ?

Thanks


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

None whatsoever, HZ has created his own idiom, it's a testament to his invention and that of the musicians that you can go into Air for weeks and not record anything that sounds like anything recorded on our traditional orchestral percussion range. It is sounding absolutely amazing, the patch list will be up soon along with news soon of some pretty amazing additions!


----------



## fish_hoof

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Any updates on HZ Percussion? The silence is killing me!!! :shock:


----------



## Synesthesia

We are all working very hard on it!

I can't say much more right now but its very very exciting indeed. This is our most complex and feature rich release to date by a long way. The amount of content is going to be quite spectacular.

I think in session drives alone (things going back and forth between LA and London) we are up to 26 TB.

What is proving great fun is selecting the cream of the mics for each 'creative' in the process, there is a lot of really great stuff in there.

We are also making a little documentary for a behind the scenes look at the whole project.


----------



## fish_hoof

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

I truly can't wait... Money is standing by waiting to be spent!


----------



## Walid F.

Oh man. thanks for the update! very tasty news.


----------



## fish_hoof

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Will there be any discount coupons for future products when you buy HZ Percussion?


----------



## quantum7

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



fish_hoof @ Tue Apr 09 said:


> I truly can't wait... Money is standing by waiting to be spent!



+1


----------



## Steve Steele

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

I've been saving up for Albion III and Perc Redux, but I may have to try and get HZ first. If this turns out to be a very useful library for me, I think best to have it sooner than later. 

I'm sure you guys are being very smart about all of this, but I hope that it's not a lib that gets overused/overheard quickly. Doubt that will be the case with that much content.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Overheard... with this number of mic options and mixes by 4 of the world's leading engineers, I think it's safe to say this one will keep us all very happy for a long time. Some stuff has been happening in LA on this that I think may give a few of you guys aneurysms. It's literally some of the most exciting news of my career. All will be revealed in the documentary coming to you soon.

C. x


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Overheard... with this number of mic options and mixes by 4 of the world's leading engineers, I think it's safe to say this one will keep us all very happy for a long time. Some stuff has been happening in LA on this that I think may give a few of you guys aneurysms. It's literally some of the most exciting news of my career. All will be revealed in the documentary coming to you soon.
> 
> C. x



I think I'm already suffering something! This is literally the only must-have purchase for me any time soon. :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

What excites me is everything released commercially in this vein has been an imitation, we're even guilty of that here at Spitfire. But this is the real deal, no, "how did theys..." or "how did he's.." it's 100% the genuine article. And when you hear what went on in LA this week I think you'll all agree that this is not only the definitive volume of Hans' hyped percussion sound but also a really wonderful gift to the sampling and composing community..... It really is _that_ amazing.

C.


----------



## HDJK

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



Cruciform @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Apr 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overheard... with this number of mic options and mixes by 4 of the world's leading engineers, I think it's safe to say this one will keep us all very happy for a long time. Some stuff has been happening in LA on this that I think may give a few of you guys aneurysms. It's literally some of the most exciting news of my career. All will be revealed in the documentary coming to you soon.
> 
> C. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm already suffering something! This is literally the only must-have purchase for me any time soon. :D
Click to expand...


This, along with the announced Horns and Flutes and whatever else they will release :D


----------



## Rctec

Give us a bit of time. I don't need to do this library. So I want it to be extraordinarily good - which, like all things, takes time. Plus, I have a few movies to finish...
Best,
-Hz-


----------



## Resoded

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

This hype is killing me!


----------



## Walid F.

Rctec @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Plus, I have a few movies to finish...
> Best,
> -Hz-



hahah. "oh and by the way, i just need to finish these movies first" - Zimmer, you goofball! Thats why we love you.

Keep it up, will be nice to hear some cool demos soon!

W


----------



## Rctec

You want demos?!? Well, your wish is my comand!


----------



## Garlu

Rctec @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> You want demos?!? Well, your wish is my comand!



o=? o=? o=? o=?


----------



## Camus

Rctec @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> You want demos?!? Well, your wish is my comand!



The best comment I´ve ever seen on this forum


----------



## Walid F.

Rctec @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> You want demos?!? Well, your wish is my comand!



-wicked-


----------



## Cruciform

Garlu @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Rctec @ Wed Apr 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want demos?!? Well, your wish is my comand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o=? o=? o=? o=?
Click to expand...


^.. This!


----------



## Inductance

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> And when you hear what went on in LA this week I think you'll all agree that this is not only the definitive volume of Hans' hyped percussion sound but also a really wonderful gift to the sampling and composing community..... It really is _that_ amazing.



Haha... Wow! My mind is racing trying to figure out what this could possibly be! 

Wait... Could it be your new audio signal plumbing system? :mrgreen: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater


----------



## EforEclectic

Any news on this? *eager*


----------



## Rctec

Yes. It's going to be great. A little something was learned by doing the twelve drummers at the Fox scoring stage that added a layer of inspiration and complexity my poor partners at Spitfire hadn't anticipated. Plus, then someone on this forum asked for electronic percussion, which I thought was a good idea. So I've been building that... But I'm still stuck on a rather complicated movie that should have been done a month ago, and - every other talented person in my group of sound designers and recording engineers suddenly got super busy by getting big projects as well. Unfortunately, one of my ideas on this was to wirk with the best, most original engineers i could think of. I don't want this to not be the best we can do. I'm aiming for something way beyond my old sounds, and I don't see this as some weird hobby side-project. I am as committed to giving you something as good as we possibly can. But like all my crazy ideas...it takes longer because one idea inspires another, and before you know it...well, I think you get the point.
Maybe Paul wants to chime in ...
Best,
-H-


----------



## ThomasL

Rctec @ 2013-05-04 said:


> I don't want this to not be the best we can do. I'm aiming for something way beyond my old sounds, and I don't see this as some weird hobby side-project. I am as committed to giving you something as good as we possibly can.


For this I can wait much longer 

Glad to hear from you!


----------



## yellowstudio

Rctec @ Wed 10 Apr said:


> You want demos?!? Well, your wish is my comand!



I assume those are going to involve having to buying a ticket to sit in a large dark room with a lot of strangers, but to make up for the inconvenience, they will be accompanied by moving pictures on a large canvas and icecream...

:wink: 

so long
Andreas


----------



## Ed

Rctec @ Fri May 03 said:


> Yes. It's going to be great. A little something was learned by doing the twelve drummers at the Fox scoring stage that added a layer of inspiration and complexity my poor partners at Spitfire hadn't anticipated. Plus, then someone on this forum asked for electronic percussion, which I thought was a good idea. So I've been building that... But I'm still stuck on a rather complicated movie that should have been done a month ago, and - every other talented person in my group of sound designers and recording engineers suddenly got super busy by getting big projects as well. Unfortunately, one of my ideas on this was to wirk with the best, most original engineers i could think of. I don't want this to not be the best we can do. I'm aiming for something way beyond my old sounds, and I don't see this as some weird hobby side-project. I am as committed to giving you something as good as we possibly can. But like all my crazy ideas...it takes longer because one idea inspires another, and before you know it...well, I think you get the point.
> Maybe Paul wants to chime in ...
> Best,
> -H-



This is awesome :D Im in no rush, I love that you're taking it so seriously. 

And a Hans Zimmer demo of a sample library would be a first wouldn't it?


----------



## Inductance

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Wow! With HZ Percussion coming up, and Vol 3 of Sable, and the Horn and Flute BML libraries... it must be a very nerve-wracking and exciting time over at Spitfire these days.


----------



## Synesthesia

Rctec @ Fri May 03 said:


> Yes. It's going to be great. A little something was learned by doing the twelve drummers at the Fox scoring stage that added a layer of inspiration and complexity my poor partners at Spitfire hadn't anticipated. Plus, then someone on this forum asked for electronic percussion, which I thought was a good idea. So I've been building that... But I'm still stuck on a rather complicated movie that should have been done a month ago, and - every other talented person in my group of sound designers and recording engineers suddenly got super busy by getting big projects as well. Unfortunately, one of my ideas on this was to wirk with the best, most original engineers i could think of. I don't want this to not be the best we can do. I'm aiming for something way beyond my old sounds, and I don't see this as some weird hobby side-project. I am as committed to giving you something as good as we possibly can. But like all my crazy ideas...it takes longer because one idea inspires another, and before you know it...well, I think you get the point.
> Maybe Paul wants to chime in ...
> Best,
> -H-



I have to say - this is a VERY exciting project.. I received a delivery a couple of days ago of some 'extra' sessions that Hans had managed to fit in among some of our LA recordings, and while I don't want to give too much away at this stage, I was giggling like a schoolgirl when I loaded them up for a quick listen!

Work is progressing well in the UK, we have a master chart of all work internally referred to as 'Sauron' and we are progressing well through it. 

Obviously Hans has to finish his summer blockbusters as the top priority! But we are looking forward to orchestrating a transatlantic mash up during the summer to get Volume 1 completed and over to NI for encoding.

Did I say Vol 1? 0oD


----------



## valexnerfarious

LA?..i was under the impression everything was tracked at AIR?


----------



## Inductance

Synesthesia @ Fri May 03 said:


> But we are looking forward to orchestrating a transatlantic mash up during the summer to get Volume 1 completed and over to NI for encoding.
> 
> Did I say Vol 1? 0oD



:shock:


----------



## Synesthesia

valexnerfarious @ Sat May 04 said:


> LA?..i was under the impression everything was tracked at AIR?



*Most* things were.....


----------



## Resoded

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Not sure if this has been mentioned previously in this thread, here's something from the Spitfire facebook page:



> Not yet. Hans is totally snowed under for the next few weeks on his summer blockbusters so we are carrying on but he will be finishing his creative work on the lib then. I expect we are looking at a release Q3. Soooo cool having all these awesome creative geniuses working on this lib! Junkie and Steve Lipson are motoring through their mixes and Geoff Foster has finished his. Alan Meyerson is obviously tied up with blockbusters for the next few weeks as well! More news will start coming in the next few weeks. We have a cool behind the scenes docu coming.



I don't mind waiting a bit, need to save up money...


----------



## Blackster

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

As we all know SF are well-known for quality stuff I don't mind either to wait a little bit longer. Good things need time! 

And yes, I'm also very curious about the samples and especially how it will split up in term of Vol.1 and Vol.2 ... maybe Vol.3 or even 4 !? ... :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Hi guys, we're still working this out as it's so massively comprehensive and very very exciting, we've got some amazing news coming soon about all this.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

o-[][]-o Amazing news. Can't wait to hear/buy it! /\~O


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

This is one of very, very few libraries I'd be happy to pre-order without hearing anything. Any news on a pre-order discount?


----------



## Tatu

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Does it have "The Man of Steel Trailer Epic Ens Patch"? :wink:


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Just curious, will this include some standard orchestral percussion, like a deeply sampled timpani? Or is it more towards exotic and processed percussion?


----------



## Ed

The last thing I think we need is more orchestral percussion lol unless its done in some unique way.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps. 

There is some 'standard' orch perc.. but recorded (and processed) slightly differently to the norm!

We are aiming for you to be able to use the normal mic setups as well as all the really fab Hans, Steve, Junkie, Alan, Geoff mixes/treatments - - but we are dialling in on that slowly, all 96 channels of Air's Neve were active for the Air sessions, and we had two Protools rigs running at 192k as well as two safety rigs, and one supplementary rig running a live mix as well.

I can't say too much more at the mo, we have a fun 'behind the scenes' in production as well. When I think of the way Hans records stuff, and also what we captured in the LA sessions, I actually have to stuff my fist in my mouth.

I actually can't wait to have this finished library on my rig myself!

Needless to say though, it will be totally scaleable, in a similar way to Sable, there will be different downloads and so on.

I think its fair to say there a number of 'unique ways' very much in evidence here!

:D

Paul


----------



## germancomponist

Synesthesia @ Wed May 08 said:


> Hi chaps.
> 
> There is some 'standard' orch perc.. but recorded (and processed) slightly differently to the norm!
> 
> We are aiming for you to be able to use the normal mic setups as well as all the really fab Hans, Steve, Junkie, Alan, Geoff mixes/treatments - - but we are dialling in on that slowly, all 96 channels of Air's Neve were active for the Air sessions, and we had two Protools rigs running at 192k as well as two safety rigs, and one supplementary rig running a live mix as well.
> 
> I can't say too much more at the mo, we have a fun 'behind the scenes' in production as well. When I think of the way Hans records stuff, and also what we captured in the LA sessions, I actually have to stuff my fist in my mouth.
> 
> I actually can't wait to have this finished library on my rig myself!
> 
> Needless to say though, it will be totally scaleable, in a similar way to Sable, there will be different downloads and so on.
> 
> I think its fair to say there a number of 'unique ways' very much in evidence here!
> 
> :D
> 
> Paul



WOW!


----------



## Theseus

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

A little glimpse of what to expect, directly from one of the percussionists sampled for the HZ session (it's from february, I'm surprised it didn't show up earlier).

"18-20th Feb. Percussion sampling sessions at Air Studios for Hans Zimmer/Spitfire

I think I can draw a parallel between sample sessions and supplying food to supermarkets . When I walk around Sainsburys, selecting food, it often crosses my mind that there must have been incredible care and attention and teamwork involved in a process of which I only see the final result. It''s the same thing when somebody selects a sample sound on their keyboard or computer - there has been an awful lot of care and attention that''s gone into making the samples in the first place which is largely unknown to the end user.

I think the key elements of making music are sound production, playing the musical line, and feeling. When making samples, playing the musical line and feeling are redundant. This means that all our energy and focus is concentrated on making the sound. After a 10am-9pm day, I feel just as tired as if I had been playing the most difficult music all day. The concentration involved in doing any job properly is 100%.

The team for these sessions is Frank Ricotti, Gary Kettel, Steve Henderson and myself. Each sample involves the four of us playing the same sound together. It's important to play as a team here, to matching our sounds and volumes. The reverb in Air Hall lasts up to seven seconds, so we play one note every ten seconds, with eight clicks to each note played.

There is a lot of gear involved for this sort of session. Frank Ricotti forwarded me a list of gear required (see below) which required discussions to decide what instruments were needed to fulfil each description.

'Low boom' – Which we used a (very large) Verdi bass drum and Taikos. 
'Bass drums' – we each played two bass drums at the same time. We recorded four drums in the balcony to lay over the two bass drums each that we had played earlier in the hall... This is known in the trade as 'gilding the lily'...

Wall of Gran Cassas (Orchestral bass drums) and big, Taiko like drums
Tam tam
Tam tam + Gran Cassa
Snares
Tenor Drum (no snares)
Djembe
Darbuka
Taikos
Piatti 
Anvils and metal odds and sods 
Tenor Drum (no snares)
Toms (double headed), (single hit, double stick hit, tight flams, sides, rolls, rims)
Surdos
Dhols

The sticks and beaters for the session
...and all with various sticks and beaters (see picture).

Because there is so much gear which needs to be rattle free and user friendly, we employ a Drum Quack, 'Dr' Dave Payne who helps keep the sessions running smoothly with a bag of gaffa tape, foam rubber and WD40. I met Dave Payne through Dave Mattacks, and he tweaks and improves the gear to keep it working in the studio environment.

On a recent US Zimmer session, they used a ''Drum Doctor'' to attend to the instruments. They decided it would be beneficial to do the same on our sessions. We christened him the ''Drum Quack''. Dave is a drummer and an engineer so he knows how the gear has to work for the player, and often makes changes so it performs better.


----------



## zvenx

error in your link

http://www.mikedolbear.com/story.asp?StoryID=3431

thanks for this.

rsp


----------



## TomMartin

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Is there a rough ETA on this? There is money to be spent!


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Tom,

We are expecting Vol 1 to hit the streets around September. The team is working hard and then we have to allow a month for NI encoding.

We are very excited with the progress so far! We'll keep you updated as we get closer.

Every so often one or other of the team has to down tools to finish a $100m movie!

We've done a lot of recording now though and there are a few surprises up our sleeves. 

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Ed

Synesthesia @ Thu May 30 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> We are expecting Vol 1 to hit the streets around September



Vol 1!!!

Is there that much content?


----------



## Dan Mott

Taikos? Well, there is always room for taikos in my perc palette.


----------



## Ed

bump because im hungry


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Featurette coming your way soon..... this is bigger than any library you could imagine.... there's big big big news in the film we're making.... HZ is making history here..... It's gonna be like nothing nothing nothing else!!

C. x


----------



## germancomponist

Cooooool to notice! I can't wait!


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jun 24 said:


> Featurette coming your way soon..... this is bigger than any library you could imagine.... there's big big big news in the film we're making.... HZ is making history here..... It's gonna be like nothing nothing nothing else!!
> 
> C. x



my fingers are literally already circling above the drumpads


----------



## Ed

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jun 24 said:


> Featurette coming your way soon..... this is bigger than any library you could imagine.... there's big big big news in the film we're making.... HZ is making history here..... It's gonna be like nothing nothing nothing else!!
> 
> C. x



You sure love hype Chris ahha ... and its working 

*sqeeee*


----------



## TSU

Great news! Very excited. This is something special... as all your libraries


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

I'd like to raise the question of preordering again - I'm happy to commit now, having heard nothing. Your and Hans' enthusiasm, experience and excitement is enough for now!

On an unrelated note, I watched Grabbers yesterday, and thought the score was fantastic - sounded very Goldsmith-inspired. Checked the credits, and it was our very own British_BPM! Great job Christian.


----------



## chimuelo

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Is there a list of the instruments to view, that would be nice.
On the other hand if said instruments don;t really have tradional instrument names, that's even better.


----------



## valexnerfarious

i can not seriously wait for this library...any clue on the size and the price of this?


----------



## Diffusor

You should release some teasers before StormDrum 3 comes out.


----------



## Synesthesia

For teasers have a listen to the Dark Knight soundtracks! :D

No, but seriously. We have our first behind the scenes coming very shortly.


----------



## RasmusFors

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Now I can create the standard tdk ripoff cues with ease /\~O


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> For teasers have a listen to the Dark Knight soundtracks! :D
> 
> No, but seriously. We have our first behind the scenes coming very shortly.



Not Man of Steel? Awwww...


----------



## davidgary73

Waiting patiently till September to purchase and what's the price for HZ Percussion Volume 1?


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Btw, just as a suggestion ... this may be personal, but I think a lot would agree.
Whatever you guys are mapping and whatever the approach of the library will be, it will be awesome for sure, but pleeeeease, give access to single patches so people with a keyswitchophobia can handle this library too, ok? :D

I seriously love your Spitfire Percussions lib, but if there would be one thing from using it is all the keyswitches. I know I can load the same patch like 10 times and unload the appropriate programs, but still ....


----------



## Adrian Myers

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



Waywyn @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> I know I can load the same patch like 10 times and unload the appropriate programs, but still ....



You can save them in that state with KS/CC/UACC locked so you won't accidentally change anything during performance. It only takes a few minutes and then you have whatever single-articulation patches you want, with mic mixing set as well.


----------



## Inductance

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



Waywyn @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> but pleeeeease, give access to single patches so people with a keyswitchophobia can handle this library too, ok? :D



Is that how you work, Alex? I'm glad I'm not the only one! Although I am currently giving the keyswitch thing a fair try, but I find that I miss the single-patch approach.


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*

Adrian, yeh you are right. It is probably just once you do it and then go from there. However, sometimes in quick situations it would be just nice to fire up your e.g. favorite patch and not start fiddle around finding the right KS. I know it all takes just seconds, but ... well, maybe I should get used to it 



Inductance @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Waywyn @ Wed Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but pleeeeease, give access to single patches so people with a keyswitchophobia can handle this library too, ok? :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you work, Alex? I'm glad I'm not the only one! Although I am currently giving the keyswitch thing a fair try, but I find that I miss the single-patch approach.
Click to expand...


To be honest, yes. Everything which technically distracts me from actually making music or creating sounds is terrible - mostly it is the keyswitches. I started creating a dedicated site on my Lemur iPad app, but so many libs use keyswitches you could need a few more pages :D ... 

Besides that I love layering. Generally with keyswitches it is a problem, because you can either pick this or that articulation, but I sometimes simply love to layer marcato with sus to spice up the attack or something. However, I am aware that Spitfire thought about this and lets me pick load/unload individually and then lock the whole thing. Disregarding all this, with all the new libs it is sometimes simply nice to load a single patch and just rock on


----------



## HDJK

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER" LIVE SESSION WEBSTREAM!!*



Waywyn @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> ... However, I am aware that Spitfire thought about this and lets me pick load/unload individually and then lock the whole thing. Disregarding all this, with all the new libs it is sometimes simply nice to load a single patch and just rock on



I totally agree (don't like keyswitches), but if Sable is any indication with their individual brushes, I think there is a good chance for individual patches.


----------



## Cruciform

It's September.....just saying. :mrgreen:


----------



## korgscrew

Can we lock this thread?!? At least until there is an announcement! Every time I see a new post in here my heart skips a beat!! XD


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER"*

I know what you mean . This is going to go viral once it lands . :lol:


----------



## Ed

+1 on less key switches. Like Epic Toms. Just mash away on the keyboard. Yes please.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER"*

Are you recording Legato HZ Percussion ? :lol:


----------



## quantum7

When this lib was announced in late 2012 I thought it would be a great birthday present to myself in April 2013. Now I'm hoping it will be released by my birthday 2014. I'm guessing it's going to be killer for the amount of time it is taking to complete- I cannot wait!


----------



## TSU

Desperately need the instrument list


----------



## korgscrew

Ahem.....

I'm sick of waiting now


----------



## Synesthesia

Not too long to wait.. We are in the final stages of post production now getting the library ready to send for encoding..

It will be worth the wait!!


----------



## Cruciform

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## korgscrew

Synesthesia @ Sat Sep 28 said:


> Not too long to wait.. We are in the final stages of post production now getting the library ready to send for encoding..
> 
> It will be worth the wait!!



Around another month?

Ive heard Encoding takes a while with NI :|


----------



## korgscrew

I think what would really please us is one or more of the following things 

GUI screenshot

Patch List

Behind the scenes video that you prmoised AAAAAAGGGGGEEESSS A GO


----------



## feck

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER"*

Awesome, bring it on!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: "HZ PERCUSSION by HANS ZIMMER"*

Just give me a pre-order button to click now. No question this is going to be superb.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hz01 - Behind The Scenes Featurette - We're Nearly There!!*

HI GUYS WE'RE NEARLY THERE, THERE'S BUCKETS OF NEW INFO ON OUR SITE BUT IN THE MEANTIME CHECK OUT THIS FEATURETTE.



http://www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## playz123

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

:D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D 

o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? 

What else can I say?


----------



## RasmusFors

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

November suddenly became much brighter!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Any price info. ?


----------



## tmm

Of course, announced on the very day I drop my funds on 8W... still, very exciting news.

Black Friday sale? :D


----------



## synergy543

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



playz123 @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
> 
> o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=?
> 
> What else can I say?


Just be Frank.

:D 
(runs and ducks)


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

I can't wait to get it under my fingers. o=<


----------



## Ed

O 

M

G

I havent watched it yet, I am so excited.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Hi all,
Just a quickie, I'm still to purchase the Spitfire Perc library, my question is would I be wise holding on for this or are they different enough if you follow?

Cheers
Anth


----------



## Ed

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



Anthony N.Putson @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quickie, I'm still to purchase the Spitfire Perc library, my question is would I be wise holding on for this or are they different enough if you follow?
> 
> Cheers
> Anth



Spitfire perc will be VERY different to this, as Im sure they will tell you. If you want normal orchestral perc, you'd need to get both I would be willing to bet.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



Anthony N.Putson @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quickie, I'm still to purchase the Spitfire Perc library, my question is would I be wise holding on for this or are they different enough if you follow?
> 
> Cheers
> Anth



Hi,

I think they are quite different. 

Here is the List of HZ-01 Perc. instruments at Spitfire's HZ info. page :

Quote:

*The library includes (at time of going to press):*

TAIKO ENSEMBLE 
BOOBAMS
LOW TAIKOS
BASS DRUM GALLERY
SURDO ENSEMBLE
TOMBEK ENSEMBLE 
LOW BOOM
LOW BOOM GALLERY
TAMTAM
HIGH TAIKO
LARGE TAIKO
GONG DRUM GALLERY
DOHL ENSEMBLE
BOMBO ENSEMBLE PART 1
BUCKETS AND SNARES
BUCKETS AND CRUSHERS
BUCKET TOP AND DARBUKA
PIATTI
TIMPANI TRIO PART 1
TIMPANI TRIO PART 2*
TIMPANI TRIO PART 3
PAPER DJUN*
ANVILS
BOMBO ENSEMBLE PART 2*


----------



## korgscrew

F*ck me......

My heart is racing!!


----------



## Ed

^^ havent seen that list before!

I dont know why but I feel this library will make me have some kind of religious experience. You have a lot to live up to guys. Dont let me down. o-[][]-o


----------



## Astronaut FX

Can't wait to shred my monitors with this library!!!


----------



## playz123

Ed @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> ^^ havent seen that list before!



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/novemberannouncement.html

***************
Price: "TBC"


----------



## muziksculp

Tone Deaf @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> Can't wait to shred my monitors with this library!!!



:lol: 

Which monitors will you be buying after the shredding ? 

Hope it will be available early Nov.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Wow, very excited. o=? 

Will there be a bundle for all three libraries?


----------



## Ed

playz123 @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> Ed @ Mon Oct 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ havent seen that list before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/novemberannouncement.html
> 
> ***************
> Price: "TBC"
Click to expand...


"_HZ01 and HZ02 ANNOUNCED!"_

WAAAAAAHHHHAAAATTT

...ahem. Spitfire, this library sounds like a terrible idea. You should keep prices low because otherwise you'll lose money, no one will want it,.....

(edit, just noticed I already knew there was a Vol 2, I just forgot apparently)


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

There's also a HZ 03 announced...  Sweet.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



Simon Ravn @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> There's also a HZ 03 announced...  Sweet.



Don't be surprised if by this time next year, there is a HZ 24. :lol:


----------



## guydoingmusic

Where is the Epic Cowbell Ensemble?


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



> All drums have been recorded deeply with up to 9 Round Robins and 6 Dynamic layers per instrument.



I am shure HZ and spitfire know what they are doing, but Albion I+II has only about 4 dynamics, which are really hard to work with. Imho 6 still feels a tad low, no?

Still looking forward to it though.


----------



## jhtakalo

Is this real life?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



MA-Simon @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> All drums have been recorded deeply with up to 9 Round Robins and 6 Dynamic layers per instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shure HZ and spitfire know what they are doing, but Albion I+II has only about 4 dynamics, which are really hard to work with. Imho 6 still feels a tad low, no?
> 
> Still looking forward to it though.
Click to expand...


The library is a recreation of HZ's private toolkit born of 10 years of sampling and re-sampling. The instrument choices, hits, sticks and articulations are made by the entire team based on years of experience having these under your fingertips. Up to 9 RR and 6 DLs works well for us here.

Best.

C.


----------



## korgscrew

It baffles me that you are releasing such a monster  I would keep it for my self! Seriously though, It's great that you have given us raw un-mixed mics, so we have the choice to mangle ourselves. This will help towards everyone using the same sounds!

Shakers and mini percussion, I'm not seeing those on the patch list? I know a big part of hans' sound also stems to the clicks and shakers. 

Will there be dedicated FX etc inside the player? I have an abundance of FX, but would be nice to use inside the box. 

The million dollar question is, what is Hans planning next? Using chicken clucks as percussion? If he does, I thought of it


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Let's here some Big HZ Taikos


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Wow, just wow. Great video. Can't wait!


----------



## Ed

korgscrew @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> The million dollar question is, what is Hans planning next? Using chicken clucks as percussion? If he does, I thought of it



From what I've read he seems to want to move on to some new thing, this library could be viewed as a bit of a joke if you think of everyone always wanting to catch up to whatever he is doing next. Hans from the last 10 years is very different from 90s Hans from a production perspective. I'm quite interested in where he goes from here. Like it or not, people will be sitting around waiting to see what they "should" be doing next, and then probably want THOSE sounds :D Hans is a leader and trend setter, but thats stating the obvious


----------



## apessino

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Oh dark mother, I once again suckle at your deeply sampled, percussive teat..


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

_A Filling fell out...
Such glorious Spitfire sounds -
Trousers flapped wildly!_


----------



## Ryan99

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Well, it's gotta have big competition...

I have just received an e-mail about a massive 2.0 upgrade for my favorite percussion library:

http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/pe ... pocalypse/


----------



## quantum7

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

I'm not sure I've ever been this excited over a percussion lib before. I feel truly blessed to be living in this day and age of sampling technology. :D 






Ryan99 @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> Well, it's gotta have big competition...
> 
> I have just received an e-mail about a massive 2.0 upgrade for my favorite percussion library:
> 
> http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/pe ... pocalypse/



I just received the e-mail about it also. I say skip eating for a month and get em' both! :lol:


----------



## marcotronic

*Re: Hz01 - Behind The Scenes Featurette - We're Nearly There!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> HI GUYS WE'RE NEARLY THERE, THERE'S BUCKETS OF NEW INFO ON OUR SITE BUT IN THE MEANTIME CHECK OUT THIS FEATURETTE.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com




Holy freakin' shit!!! I got goose flesh while watching this. Poor, poor bank account...

Marco


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: HZ PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

It's incredible the amount of amazing people/talent that's going into this library , and what an inspiring video . I can't wait to hear the demos . 


H /\~O Z


----------



## Cruciform

OOOMMMGGGGGG!!!!!!!!


----------



## JE Martinsen

Ouch, this is gonna hurt my wallet.. It isn't (perhaps) so much a question of a yay or nay, but how much?? Still, Im really excited to hear a good variation of demos and see a detailed walkthrough of that beast.


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

WTF.. This is the best preview I saw for a sample library


----------



## Jem7

Video looks great! Patch list didn't impress me yet. Looks like there gonna be huge ensembles. Not too much small percussion.


----------



## ed buller

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tmm

Jem7 @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Video looks great! Patch list didn't impress me yet. Looks like there gonna be huge ensembles. Not too much small percussion.



I was thinking the same thing... I wonder if that will be part of HZ03 (the soloists)


----------



## korgscrew

tmm @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Jem7 @ Tue Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video looks great! Patch list didn't impress me yet. Looks like there gonna be huge ensembles. Not too much small percussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing... I wonder if that will be part of HZ03 (the soloists)
Click to expand...


What were you guys expecting?! Why does it disappoint? 

Looks great to me!! Can't wait to try the "buckets"


----------



## tmm

korgscrew @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> tmm @ Tue Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem7 @ Tue Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video looks great! Patch list didn't impress me yet. Looks like there gonna be huge ensembles. Not too much small percussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing... I wonder if that will be part of HZ03 (the soloists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you guys expecting?! Why does it disappoint?
> 
> Looks great to me!! Can't wait to try the "buckets"
Click to expand...


Oh, I wasn't agreeing on the 'disappoint' piece, I had just noticed that it all seemed to be big ensembles in the patch list. But, the London Soloists (HZ03) will likely get all the small bits in.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Hans: A good piece of carpentry and a dead cat.... 

ROFLMAO :lol:


----------



## Lawson.

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



G.R. Baumann @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Hans: A good piece of carpentry and a dead cat....
> 
> ROFLMAO :lol:



Even though I'm a violinist, I must admit that it's true. Get some wood and some catgut strings (and don't forget the horse hair for the bow) and you're all set! :lol: 

...I'm very happy that my violin uses metal strings instead.


ANYWAY, I'm probably going to be forced to buy this (Hans Zimmer: Hypnotist :shock: ) when it comes out, even if it does mean no more libraries for a while.


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



Lawson. @ Wed 23 Oct said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Tue Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hans: A good piece of carpentry and a dead cat....
> 
> ROFLMAO :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm a violinist, I must admit that it's true. Get some wood and some catgut strings (and don't forget the horse hair for the bow) and you're all set! :lol:
> 
> ...I'm very happy that my violin uses metal strings instead.
Click to expand...


There's more than one explanation*** for the origin of the word "*cat*gut' but I can assure you that
a) gut strings are *NOT* made out of _cat_ intestines
b) gut strings are a *byproduct* of the meat industry. Sheep and/or cows don't wind up dead just because certain musicians need/prefer this type of strings for their instruments.

Back OT: the HZ percussion lib looks like a major achievement, to say the least! Can't. Wait.


(*) for example:

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...rings-were-never-made-out-of-actual-cat-guts/
http://www.violinist.com/wiki/violin-strings/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catgut

P.S. and this should worry no one, either: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dead_cat_Dead_Kitten.JPG


----------



## Luca Capozzi

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Every time I look at a new Spitfire product I always see quality over and over.. but this time it's a milestone  

Thumbs up!

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

We're playing with the patches here and they're something else. All those little 1%s add up. The forensically executed performances, the huge and amazing set of mics, the regained desk giving you a clarity I've never heard on those all important quiet layers, It feels like you're playing a McLaren. The mixes are astonishing, with Hans' mixes being a real highlight.


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> The mixes are astonishing, with Hans' mixes being a real highlight.



Are Hans' in the first volume? Ta.


----------



## Jem7

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



british_bpm @ 23/10/2013 said:


> We're playing with the patches here and they're something else. All those little 1%s add up. The forensically executed performances, the huge and amazing set of mics, the regained desk giving you a clarity I've never heard on those all important quiet layers, It feels like you're playing a McLaren. The mixes are astonishing, with Hans' mixes being a real highlight.



When we gonna hear a demo?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



Cruciform @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mixes are astonishing, with Hans' mixes being a real highlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Hans' in the first volume? Ta.
Click to expand...


Yes Hans' mixes are on the first Volume and will be in the first batch of available downloads. We'll get demos up once we're happy that our workflow won't be compromised for the November release.... There's a big team on this working very long hours. It's very very special.


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> Yes Hans' mixes are on the first Volume.



Thanks for the reply. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Audun Jemtland

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Before this beast is released, please remember what was captured in Hans Zimmer Guitars volume 1&2, Please make that again in the same spirit like this percussion...ok? :D The "old" guitars volumes is the most characteristic original samples I have. Thanks a bunch santa.

Hans Zimmahh! strikes again...


----------



## korgscrew

As per the info, all mixes will be with volume one, but staggered. 

I'm looking forward to Alan's mixes the most as he is the genius behind the sound Hans can create.


----------



## Lawson.

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



Josquin @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Lawson. @ Wed 23 Oct said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.R. Baumann @ Tue Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hans: A good piece of carpentry and a dead cat....
> 
> ROFLMAO :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm a violinist, I must admit that it's true. Get some wood and some catgut strings (and don't forget the horse hair for the bow) and you're all set! :lol:
> 
> ...I'm very happy that my violin uses metal strings instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's more than one explanation*** for the origin of the word "*cat*gut' but I can assure you that
> a) gut strings are *NOT* made out of _cat_ intestines
> b) gut strings are a *byproduct* of the meat industry. Sheep and/or cows don't wind up dead just because certain musicians need/prefer this type of strings for their instruments.
> 
> Back OT: the HZ percussion lib looks like a major achievement, to say the least! Can't. Wait.
> 
> 
> (*) for example:
> 
> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...rings-were-never-made-out-of-actual-cat-guts/
> http://www.violinist.com/wiki/violin-strings/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catgut
> 
> P.S. and this should worry no one, either: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dead_cat_Dead_Kitten.JPG
Click to expand...


Thank you for clarifying, but yes, I knew that "catgut" refers to the intestines of any animal, and mainly sheep, goats, and cattle were used. And yes, people didn't just slaughter animals for the sake of new strings.


----------



## Ed

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> We're playing with the patches here and they're something else. All those little 1%s add up. The forensically executed performances, the huge and amazing set of mics, the regained desk giving you a clarity I've never heard on those all important quiet layers, It feels like you're playing a McLaren. The mixes are astonishing, with Hans' mixes being a real highlight.



Thanks Chris, but if you don't give us moar ... like demos and walkthroughs soon, you'll have an angry pitchfork wielding mob on your hans.


----------



## j_kranz

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Does it come with a drool cloth?


----------



## ETMuz

Sorry if this was already asked but does anyone know the tracks playing in the vid?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Hey there, thanks for interest, they were composed for the film.


----------



## ETMuz

Ok thanks bpm. I couldn't even listen to interviews because I couldn't stop processing the kickass sounds I was hearing. I love the chord swells 

All Spitfire samples?


----------



## Synesthesia

I'll answer for Christian as he's not in today!

I think it was 99% Spitfire, the only sound I could hear non Spitfire was a choral pad from Symphony of Voices. But he'll confirm!

Very excited to report that the initial delivery content for this first volume in compressed ncw format is just under 140 GB. 

Obviously over the next few weeks we'll be splitting that into our usual download options format, as with BML, but ...

... it's a monster.

:D


----------



## Walid F.

Synesthesia @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> ...for this first volume in compressed ncw format is just under 140 GB.
> 
> ... it's a monster.



:shock:


----------



## korgscrew

Time to buy a new Hard drive.

Name will be - Macintosh - ZIMMER


----------



## G.R. Baumann

korgscrew @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Time to buy a new Hard drive.
> 
> Name will be - Macintosh - ZIMMER



HAZI :lol:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

make it a big one!


----------



## Jem7

We need demos!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Having watched MOS last night for the first time, I can not wait to hear how the timpanies are coming across in this library, I must admit, I do have very high expectations.


----------



## british_bpm

*Sounds in HZ01 Video*



ETMuz @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Ok thanks bpm. I couldn't even listen to interviews because I couldn't stop processing the kickass sounds I was hearing. I love the chord swells
> 
> All Spitfire samples?



Hi there, the video music is about 75% Iceni, all the cool loops deep brass, bass and synthy sounds. The rest is pretty much all Spitfire, there's some Albion 1 (woods and more string ostinatos), a little layering of Sable for definition, some secret bells, ahem ahem, and then for vox I used old faithful symphony of voices.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: Sounds in HZ01 Video*



british_bpm @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> ETMuz @ Fri Oct 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks bpm. I couldn't even listen to interviews because I couldn't stop processing the kickass sounds I was hearing. I love the chord swells
> 
> All Spitfire samples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, the video music is about 75% Iceni, all the cool loops deep brass, bass and synthy sounds. The rest is pretty much all Spitfire, there's some Albion 1 (woods and more string ostinatos), a little layering of Sable for definition, some secret bells, ahem ahem, and then for vox I used old faithful symphony of voices.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


At first I thought it has some low brass 203 in it. Anyway, it sounds really good!!!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

I wish, we have been so busy I haven't been able to upgrade my version of 203 from the pretty ropey alpha versions I have on my drives!


----------



## Ed

*Re: Sounds in HZ01 Video*



british_bpm @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> ETMuz @ Fri Oct 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks bpm. I couldn't even listen to interviews because I couldn't stop processing the kickass sounds I was hearing. I love the chord swells
> 
> All Spitfire samples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, the video music is about 75% Iceni, all the cool loops deep brass, bass and synthy sounds. The rest is pretty much all Spitfire, there's some Albion 1 (woods and more string ostinatos), a little layering of Sable for definition, some secret bells, ahem ahem, and then for vox I used old faithful symphony of voices.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


So no HZ Perc in the video music?


----------



## korgscrew

It doesn't sound like it to me. All sounds dainty percussion!


----------



## Ed

Can Hans do a walkthrough video ?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

No HZ perc in the vid.... we had no working patches at that point...


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Sounds in HZ01 Video*



british_bpm @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> ETMuz @ Fri Oct 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks bpm. I couldn't even listen to interviews because I couldn't stop processing the kickass sounds I was hearing. I love the chord swells
> 
> All Spitfire samples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, the video music is about 75% Iceni, all the cool loops deep brass, bass and synthy sounds. The rest is pretty much all Spitfire, there's some Albion 1 (woods and more string ostinatos), a little layering of Sable for definition, some secret bells, ahem ahem, and then for vox I used old faithful symphony of voices.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


Thanks Christian!

What is Iceni?

Secret Bells? Is that part of the perc lib? Sorry for my stupidity. I'm really trying to learn more about the libraries.

Also, How do make that rising string effect at 1:10? I've been meaning to ask this. Is that a patch? I have EW HWS and I haven't found a way to get that.


----------



## zvenx

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iii-iceni

rsp


----------



## Dan Mott

I am quite looking forward to the Solo Drum versions.

I find I get better results using many individual drums to make an ensemble sound, than having an ensemble already pre recorded. Anything ethnic, and I am in. Especially Taikos.


----------



## ETMuz

zvenx @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iii-iceni
> 
> rsp



Thanks Zvenx


----------



## jamwerks

Ed @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> Can Hans do a walkthrough video ?


Wouldn't that be cool!


----------



## valexnerfarious

Ed @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> Can Hans do a walkthrough video ?


that would be the coolest thing ever...i know you're busy Hans with Interstellar and a few more things but how about a walkthrough?


----------



## airflamesred

Ed @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> Can Hans do a walkthrough video ?



And an already moist public demands more!


----------



## Enyak

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Does Hans use Kontakt? I think that would be a hard sell for him. Maybe if someone sat him down on a a nice pre-configured system...


----------



## valexnerfarious

i bet Hans beta tested Kontakt lol


----------



## park bench

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Hans has enumerated multiple times that he uses a custom sampler, not Kontakt, because of the flexibility and accessibility of the code being able to be edited by his team.


----------



## valexnerfarious

im sure atleast Hans has tried every sampler on the planet lol


----------



## muziksculp

valexnerfarious @ Mon Oct 28 said:


> im sure atleast Hans has tried every sampler on the planet lol



....and he did not choose Kontakt :lol:


----------



## Guy Rowland

muziksculp @ Mon Oct 28 said:


> valexnerfarious @ Mon Oct 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im sure atleast Hans has tried every sampler on the planet lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and he did not choose Kontakt :lol:
Click to expand...


...except he did for the library bearing his name, which has clearly been painstakingly recorded using a studio, equipment and people that he loves. Kinda interesting, in context.

While I can't quite muster the religious fervour of many in this thread (we're already pretty well served by large / ethnic percussion), I'm looking forward to walkthroughs.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Behind The Scenes Featurette - HZ01, We're Nearly There!!*

Gents, I have a suggestion for you.  
(Maybe my suggestion is unnecessary because you have this planned anyway?)

Let's say we have a snare. Because I have ten fingers, I love it to have samples at least on ten keys, maybe the white keys, When then any key has its own layers there is a need of ten different samples per layer. If you have recorded ten layers at least 10x10 samples are needed for this snare. 100 Samples. More rr's are even better... . 

In this way I can play so fast and very well, I just love it. Also rolls are no problem at all. And it is also so easy to fake a snare batterie with such an instrument. 

Not for all instruments, sure, but for those where it makes sense... ?

This would be very great!


----------



## valexnerfarious

i agree


----------



## synthetic

I actually prefer it smaller, one or two keys, and then mapping as many samples as you can fit on the keyboard. So I can play up the keyboard until finding what I want in my template, instead of wasting time auditioning new sounds by loading. (Yeah, I still use the Project SAM "Menu" instrument.) 

I assume it will be arranged like their last percussion library, which is more to your taste than mine.


----------



## germancomponist

synthetic @ Tue Oct 29 said:


> I actually prefer it smaller, one or two keys, and then mapping as many samples as you can fit on the keyboard. So I can play up the keyboard until finding what I want in my template, instead of wasting time auditioning new sounds by loading. (Yeah, I still use the Project SAM "Menu" instrument.)
> 
> I assume it will be arranged like their last percussion library, which is more to your taste than mine.



I think we could get both methods? 

Oh, I have not bought their last lib so I didn't know... .


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - GEOFF FOSTER EXCLUSIVE Q&A*

HELLO AGAIN, GEOFF FOSTER - CHIEF ENGINEER AT AIR STUDIOS HAS GIVEN UP SOME OF HIS PRECIOUS TIME TO TALK TO US ABOUT HIS ILLUSTRIOUS CAREER, HIS WORK WITH HZ AND HOW HE APPROACHED TRACKING HZ PERCUSSION.

Go here for the in depth Q&A:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/features

AND ALSO CHECK OUT HIS NEW EXTENDED INTERVIEW VIDEO EXTRA:



SHOT DURING THE MAKING OF THE HZ FEATURETTE:



Demos, walkthroughs, more feature content and news of exact release date, release promos and price coming soon!!

Best wishes.

Christian

http://www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Cruciform

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - GEOFF FOSTER EXCLUSIVE Q&A*

No!!! I'm boycotting. I refuse to read any more posts in this thread until it's released!!!


----------



## Herenow

hey Christian,
as you wrote about what libraries you used for the 'behind the scenes' video, I have a question.
I'm just in love with the subtle rhythm sound at 2:31 (not the bells). Could you please tell me which library you used and how you did it briefly (if it's not a big secret  )?

Thank you!


----------



## Walid F.

Super interesting video with Geoff.

Thanks for that!


----------



## british_bpm

Herenow @ Thu Nov 07 said:


> hey Christian,
> as you wrote about what libraries you used for the 'behind the scenes' video, I have a question.
> I'm just in love with the subtle rhythm sound at 2:31 (not the bells). Could you please tell me which library you used and how you did it briefly (if it's not a big secret  )?
> 
> Thank you!



Indeed it's one of the Flight Loops from Iceni.

C.


----------



## Ed

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - GEOFF FOSTER EXCLUSIVE Q&A*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 07 said:


> Demos.... coming soon!!



If I dont immediately go into cardiac arrest when I hear the first note I will surely die of a broken disappointed heart, and with my last breath I shall whisper softly, _"Hans, why did thou forsaketh me? Did my faith offend thee?"_


----------



## skitzmurd

Absolutely dying to hear the DEMOs for this beast!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - GEOFF FOSTER EXCLUSIVE Q&A*

Hi Christian & Paul and thanks for the behind the stage video with Geoff Foster. 

At 8m36s.... in the future.... 

Let me say this, the future is now!  

More access to the Raw data = more choices, right?

Is it not like in digital photography, you can shoot digital negative (RAW file) and have full freedom in tonality, color, graduation and other parameters that make the final picture. Or you can shoot jpeg and accept the pre baked in engine that makes the picture developing choices for you instead.

Well, I can see this to be a little bit like it. 

I am not concerned about data volume as Geoff mentioned, and I am sure most here would happily buy another pile of SSD's or HD rigs just for more access to the raw files, allowing for even more choices.

Interesting to hear that this might be coming down the pipe. The future is now!

Thanks
G


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - GEOFF FOSTER EXCLUSIVE Q&A*

I am working on a _big sounding_ track and would love to use this library for it, but I must have done it in the next 3 weeks.

Do I have a chance?


----------



## quantum7

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - GEOFF FOSTER EXCLUSIVE Q&A*



germancomponist @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> I am working on a _big sounding_ track and would love to use this library for it, but I must have done it in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Do I have a chance?



I was in the same predicament, but the track needed to be done last week. I was hoping to use Mr. Zimmer's Percussion, but since it didn't come out on time I purchased Soundiron's APE 2, which worked brilliantly for the track. I still plan on getting HZP eventually, though, because you can never have enough quality sample libraries IMO. Very excited about HZP and cannot wait to get it on my hard drive!


----------



## Synesthesia

Yes you do Gunther!


----------



## germancomponist

Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> Yes you do Gunther!



Wonderful!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - ALAN MEYERSON EXCLUSIVE Q&A & INTERVIEW*

In advance of a release date, price and some demos check out Alan Meyerson's exclusive q&a and in depth extended interview feature:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/alan-meyerson-exclusive-qa-and-extended-interview.html


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Alan Meyerson Exclusive Q&A & Interview*

The Hans Zimmer Persona.... :lol: 

Hot rods on kettle drums.... /\~O =o 

Hey, great fun watching.... interviewed by? 

Best
Georg


----------



## jamwerks

Cool video. Wow, over 100 films with Hans. That's a lot of music.


----------



## quantum7

I finally purchased Han's Man of Steel soundtrack and loved the percussion in there. Getting excited about this library.

On an OT note, now that I've listened to the soundtrack by itself without the movie, I actually like it much better now. Hans writes in a style that I have always loved.....the marrying of acoustic and electronic elements......of course he does it much more brilliantly than me.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Release Date and Info!!!*

ANNOUNCING TODAY!


*HZ01 Will be available to download on the 26th Of November 2013.
*

*HZ01* ships in November as over *160GB* of compressed content (from over 600GB of mixed and edited WAV data) and the initial release has material from Hans Zimmer, Alan Meyerson, and Geoff Foster. 

Two free updates are following with Steve Lipson and Junkie XL’s material. The final library will be north of *200GB* of compressed content (from over 700GB of mixed and edited WAV data)

THE PRICE FOR THIS AWESOME HISTORIC COLLECTION WILL BE *£399 *WHICH WE WILL REDUCE TO *£299 FOR THE FIRST TWO WEEKS* WITH AN *ADDITIONAL 25% OFF VOUCHER* FOR FUTURE PURCHASES.

The library consists of microphone positions, ‘perspective elements’ and full mixes (as detailed below) mixed in stereo and 5.1 by Grammy and Oscar winning engineers and producers: Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson, Junkie XL, Geoff Foster and Hans Zimmer himself:

When you plug in and play this material you will experience a feeling not dissimilar to strapping into a freshly delivered Aston Martin (albeit with a choice of livery and paint work that you can repeatedly interchange and customise to your heart’s content).

We have recorded the following drums and articulations each with up to 9 round robins and 6 dynamic layers per hit, at Air Studios through the finest microphones, the finest Neve pre-amps into the Neve 88R desk via prism AD converters at 192k (which we have SRC’d to 24bit 48k).

*01 – Low Booms*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Puilli Rolls
- Rim Stick Hits
- Rim Stick Rolls
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*02 – Low Boom Gallery*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*03 – Taiko Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*04 – Tamtam Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Scrapes
- Spatial Rolls

*05 – Boobams Ensemble*
- Beater “Cluster” Hits
- Hand Hits
- Hotrods Hits

*06 – Hi Taiko Solo*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits

*07 – Low Taiko Solo*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits

*08 – Large Taiko Solo*
- Hits
- Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits

*09 – Bass Drum Gallery Solo*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*10 – Gong Drum Gallery Solo*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Rim Puilli Hits
- Rim Stick Hits
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls

*11 – Surdo Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*12 – Dohl Ensemble*
- Sticks Hits
- Hand Hits

*13 – Tombek Ensemble*
- Hand Hits
- Hand Taps
- Hand Slaps

*14 – Bombo Ensemble*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls
- Hand Hits
- Hand Rolls
- Finger Rolls
- Flam Hits

*15 – Buckets & Snares Ensemble*
- Hits
- Flams
- Rolls

*16 – Buckets & Crushers Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*17 – Bucket Top & Darbuka Ensemble*
- Hits

*18 – Paper Djun Ensemble*
- Hits
- Rolls

*19 – Piatti Ensemble*
- Hits
- Choked Hits

*20 – Anvils Ensemble*
- Hits

*21 – Timpani Ensemble*
- Hard Beater Hits
- Hard Beater Rolls
- Soft Beater Hits
- Soft Beater Rolls
- Hotrods Hits
- Hotrods Rolls
- Finger Rolls


*MIC/MIX OPTIONS – STEREO*

*Artist Elements*
- Hans Zimmer Close Mono Perspective
- Hans Zimmer Close Stereo Perspective
- Hans Zimmer Room Perspective
- Hans Zimmer Surround (Far) Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Close Stereo Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Room Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Surround (Far) Perspective
- Geoff Foster Close Stereo Mics
- Geoff Foster Tree Mics
- Geoff Foster Outrigger (Wide) Mics
- Geoff Foster Surround (Far) Mics

*Stereo Mixes*
- Hans Zimmer Stereo Mix
- Alan Meyerson Stereo Mix
- Geoff Foster Stereo Mix

*Additional Mics 1*
- Bottle Mics Stereo
- Mid Mics
- Gallery Mics

*Additional Mics 2*
- Overheads Cardioid
- Mid PZM
- Ambient Pair


*MIC/MIX OPTIONS – SURROUND*

*Surround Mixes*
- Hans Zimmer Surround 5.1 Mix
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.1 Mix
- Geoff Foster Surround 5.1 Mix
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.1 Mix – Close Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.0 Mix – Room Perspective
- Alan Meyerson Surround 5.0 Mix – Surround (Far) Perspective


*** AS THE LIBRARY IS SO HUGE WE WILL BE RELEASING IT IN STAGES, THE FIRST OF WHICH WILL BE “ARTIST ELEMENTS” *– controllable perspectives mixed by Hans Zimmer, Geoff Foster and Alan Meyerson. With more mics, stereo mixes, 5.1s and Junkie XL and Steve Lipson to follow.


----------



## Ron Snijders

Pardon my French, but...

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

brilliant.


----------



## zvenx

THat price is unbelievable... tbh I was expecting $700 and up.
damn
rsp


----------



## Cruciform

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMZOMG!!!!!

Is there a HDD option? 160gb will take forever to download out here in Woop Woop. I'll pay more! Yes, I see you said it will be released in stages but still wondering if you would do a HDD version?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

>8o :mrgreen: =o 

Ahem, what the Heck is a Surdu ensemble :?: LOL


----------



## korgscrew

Well, this will be an instant purchase!!

Not looking forward to the download time though! It took me 5 days (including breaks) to download BWW. 8MB connection!

Now, demos


----------



## alexmshore

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*







YES! Cannot wait to hear this! Damn 160GB for a library is huge, so much bang for your buck!


----------



## jamwerks

Exited. Hard to not buy at that price point!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

That's insane value for money. I wasn't even in the market for more percussion, but at that price point... and knowing your production quality track record... it's a no-brainer. 

Congrats Spitfire team!
Can't wait for the 26th.


----------



## germancomponist

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

sounds good.

Sorry to bring a little negativity to this thread, but I think their has been too much talk and too much hype. To be honest, I am a little over it. Why not show some demos or do some walkthroughs, considering that release time is so close. I'd like to hear something before I go WOW!!!!

Just saying.. you know :D


----------



## AlegalSoundz

HZ01 Release Date 26th Nov! Price 25% discounted to £299 (£399 RRP) for opening 2 weeks! Check out http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz01-26th-november-release-date-and-details-announced.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz01-26th- ... unced.html) for info!


----------



## zvenx

oh its christopher columbus .....
just teasing you, this is above and why we are all excited again.
rsp


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

Going by track record, I've never ever been disappointed by Spitfire... And are my eyes working correctly because I thought it said reduced to £299 AND a 25% off voucher... ...200GB of Zimmerfied Spitfire percussion for £299 PLUS 25% discount off of a future Spitfire purchase... The discount alone... Not only 200GB... I'm satisfied with every GB I own of Spitfire libraries. If this is the same, then... No idea what to say... Thanks? Doesn't do them justice! Lord.


----------



## Sean Beeson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

$299!!! Awesome. Wait... (Doing conversion rates) Still a good deal :D!


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Sean Beeson @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> $299!!! Awesome. Wait... (Doing conversion rates) Still a good deal :D!



Nope - $480

And that's the bulk rate. The true rate will be right around $500, or close.


----------



## cc64

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Wow 160 GB!

Great. 

My ISP limit is 125 GB/Month mmh, scratching my head but it's what i would call a "good" problem. o-[][]-o 

Claude


----------



## mgtube

Why oh whyyyyy does this amazing stuff have to be so expensiiiiive!?

And don't get me wrong this is astronomical value for money! I'm just sol and have no money....


----------



## synthetic

Sah-weet. I plan to pick up this and the Redux Percussion library with a 25% off voucher. Buy all the drums!


----------



## JE Martinsen

I'm getting myself an early christmas present I think! Why thanks! You're welcome! :D 

I've asked Spitfire about this before I think but I'm still not sure about tha VAT/non-VAT thing..

Is the price £299 PLUS VAT for EU customers (buying from an EU member country)?
Then the total sum would be £358,80 including VAT.

Buying from a country outside of the EU, you do not have to pay VAT. I do know that is the case for European countries outside of the EU, like Norway.

This procedure differs from company to company, but many sample developer's stores have the option to select which country you're buying from, and if you're buying from a non-EU country the VAT will automatically be removed at checkout.

Just want to make sure I understand this correctly :mrgreen:


----------



## Jordan Gagne

That price is incredible -- even if it's only HZ01 -- when you consider the price of Cineperc Epic and how much more it seems like you'd be getting from HZ perc.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Remember this is HZ01

not sure how much and how big the entire library is going to be but at this rate around 1000.00 Us dollars and who knows how much memory, prepare for it.


----------



## midi_controller

Jordan Gagne @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> That price is incredible when you consider than the entire Cineperc library is $1200 and it doesn't even come close to 180 GB.



That isn't really a fair comparison. The massive size of this is just because there is a ton of different mixes, all with their own mic options. I wouldn't be surprised if most people just picked one mix they like the best and didn't even keep the others installed, especially those running SSDs. A better comparison would be CinePerc Epic, which is $299.

Looking forward to the walkthrough!


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

Ops, hang on.


----------



## Walid F.

JE Martinsen @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Is the price £299 PLUS VAT for EU customers (buying from an EU member country)?
> Then the total sum would be £358,80 including VAT.



You're exactly correct. That price is for the "world" cost, the price countries outside of Europe pay. We who live in Europe must pay the value added tax, but luckily it squares out if you own a company, at least here in Sweden.

This library sounds like it could be a real damn hit (pun intended), can't wait to plug in those different mixes from those epic guys! Would like to have cymbal swells in this though too!

I do however want to agree with some previous posts, where are all the demos? We've been hyping this insanely for the last period of time, and we haven't heard a single hit, and we're closer than 2 weeks from release. Just sayin' that I would like to hear what it is we actually are hyping so much. :D


----------



## quantum7

Ya, I can't remember also seeing so much hype for a product without hearing a single sound.....I don't think that too many sample devs could accomplish that.....of course when you have HZ & Spitfire working together, the expectations can only be up in the stratosphere. 

Still.....I want to see some videos PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!


----------



## JE Martinsen

Thanks for your replies, Erik and Walid!

As I understand it, buying from a country that is not a member of the EU you do not have to pay VAT (if you buy from a business based in a EU country).

Every info I find about this on the net says that.

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/customs/customs_duties/rules_origin/introduction/article_403_en.htm (http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/cu ... 403_en.htm)

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/in ... 205AAsn0c8

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_U ... _added_tax

When I buy from Best Service (Germany) I do not pay VAT automatically. When I bought from VSL (Austria) I got the VAT refunded. As I mentioned, the procedure varies, but several companies I have bought sample libraries from that are based in a EU country have the option to select where you are buying from, and the VAT will be added or removed accordingly.


----------



## dp_audio

synthetic @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Sah-weet. I plan to pick up this and the Redux Percussion library with a 25% off voucher. Buy all the drums!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

... and if you are inside the EU, but Not from UK you have give SF your VAT ID and don't pay either. It is only the Hobby guys in the EU that pay VAT! but this is nothing new and goes for every product ...


----------



## FriFlo

Even when this is HZ ... I still need to get a decent walk through to push the buy button. Is something going to be available before the end of the 2 weeks pre order?


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



FriFlo @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> ... and if you are inside the EU, but Not from UK you have give SF your VAT ID and don't pay either. It is only the Hobby guys in the EU that pay VAT! but this is nothing new and goes for every product ...



+1. You have to add VAT to your own products and services if you wish to knock off the VAT from products and services that you buy yourself.


----------



## José Herring

Might have to build a new slave for this. But this is really, really cool.


----------



## rJames

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



alexmshore @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> so much bang for your buck!



I noticed...


----------



## MacQ

I'm sure this will be something special. I just hope we can hear it soon.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Ops, hang on.



Eh? What? What?!!

Meanwhile, can I ask how the download options and memory management will work? I'm guessing the mics will come packaged in 5 different staggered downloads (?):

Artist Elements (11 pairs)
Stereo Mixes (3 pairs)
Additional Mics 1 (3 pairs)
Additional Mics 2 (3 pairs)
Surround Mixes (4x 6ch, 2x5ch)

Making by my maths 74 different channels in total. Fallible back of an envelope calculation @160gb total - 4.3gb per pair. Ultimately I'd probably put the Stereo Mixes onto SSD and the others on regular drive, so that's hopefully only a very manageable 13gb or so, and then the Junkie XL and Steve Lipson to follow.

If that's in roughly the right ballpark, it sounds great to me. Looking forward to the walkthroughs


----------



## JE Martinsen

FriFlo @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> ... and if you are inside the EU, but Not from UK you have give SF your VAT ID and don't pay either. It is only the Hobby guys in the EU that pay VAT! but this is nothing new and goes for every product ...



I'm your hobby guy, but I don't live in a EU country (in Europe). So I do not have to pay VAT (when buying from a business based in a EU country)..

When buying Grand Cimbalom and Plucked Piano I didn't really think it was that important, but when buying more expensive libraries and adding more SF libraries down the line this amounts to a significant sum of money, for me at least.

Hope to get some more info from Spitfire on this.


EDIT : Hang on.. I may just be mixing things up a little here. I checked my receipts for the two instruments I bought earlier, and indeed there doesn't seem to be any VAT added. Maybe I'm just confused because I don't understand the purchase system. For example, how to know if a customer buys from a EU country or a non-EU country. And since I'm not a business, I'm not using the business VAT number form on their page.

Anyways, as long as I know the exact price I'll be paying for HZ Percussion I'm fine. £299 total, which is a fantastic price for what I'm sure is a mindblowingly product. Looking forward to the demos!


----------



## Walid F.

JE Martinsen @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> FriFlo @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and if you are inside the EU, but Not from UK you have give SF your VAT ID and don't pay either. It is only the Hobby guys in the EU that pay VAT! but this is nothing new and goes for every product ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm your hobby guy, but I don't live in a EU country (in Europe). So I do not have to pay VAT (when buying from a business based in a EU country)..
> 
> When buying Grand Cimbalom and Plucked Piano I didn't really think it was that important, but when buying more expensive libraries and adding more SF libraries down the line this amounts to a significant sum of money, for me at least.
> 
> Hope to get some more info from Spitfire on this.
Click to expand...


Then you're safe from paying VAT. It's only to people living and trading in the EU region. Living outside of that? = No VAT payment. Easy as that. Most americans don't even know what VAT is, it's just some weird tax we have around these hills...


----------



## woodsdenis

Walid F. @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> JE Martinsen @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FriFlo @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and if you are inside the EU, but Not from UK you have give SF your VAT ID and don't pay either. It is only the Hobby guys in the EU that pay VAT! but this is nothing new and goes for every product ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm your hobby guy, but I don't live in a EU country (in Europe). So I do not have to pay VAT (when buying from a business based in a EU country)..
> 
> When buying Grand Cimbalom and Plucked Piano I didn't really think it was that important, but when buying more expensive libraries and adding more SF libraries down the line this amounts to a significant sum of money, for me at least.
> 
> Hope to get some more info from Spitfire on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're safe from paying VAT. It's only to people living and trading in the EU region. Living outside of that? = No VAT payment. Easy as that. Most americans don't even know what VAT is, it's just some weird tax we have around these hills...
Click to expand...


Strangely I got charged VAT from Cinesamples (US) living in Ireland. The only vendor in the US to do so BTW.


----------



## doctornine

woodsdenis @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Strangely I got charged VAT from Cinesamples (US) living in Ireland. The only vendor in the US to do so BTW.



Same here - Cinesamples is the only US seller charging me VAT.


----------



## korgscrew

doctornine @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> woodsdenis @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely I got charged VAT from Cinesamples (US) living in Ireland. The only vendor in the US to do so BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here - Cinesamples is the only US seller charging me VAT.
Click to expand...


Me too. Was quite shocked to see it added to the bill. Im used to paying VAT, but its nice when its not added when buying from the US.

Hence why Ive bought from heavyocity direct, rather than from NI.

Im not a hobbyist, but I still pay VAT. The VAT man is not worth the effort, id rather pay VAT and not have to deal with him!


----------



## JE Martinsen

Walid F. @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Then you're safe from paying VAT. It's only to people living and trading in the EU region. Living outside of that? = No VAT payment. Easy as that. Most americans don't even know what VAT is, it's just some weird tax we have around these hills...



Well, I'm happy with that! :lol: 

Thanks, Walid!


----------



## woodsdenis

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



FriFlo @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> . It is only the Hobby guys in the EU that pay VAT! .




Fairly dumb thing to assume, if you claim VAT you also have to charge it and for some of us its more hassle than its worth. It depends on an income threshold ( where Vat would be applicable) to become VAT liable in your own country. 

FYI and nothing to do with your professional or hobbyist status, its an income threshold which varies from country to country. You could be a hobbyist (stupid term) and exceed that income and you would be VAT liable.


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



woodsdenis @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> FriFlo @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It is only the Hobby guys in the EU that pay VAT! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly dumb thing to assume, if you claim VAT you also have to charge it and for some of us its more hassle than its worth. It depends on an income threshold ( where Vat would be applicable) to become VAT liable in your own country.
> 
> FYI and nothing to do with your professional or hobbyist status, its an income threshold which varies from country to country. You could be a hobbyist (stupid term) and exceed that income and you would be VAT liable.
Click to expand...


+1

Ill say it again, you do not want to deal with the VAT man!


----------



## Scrianinoff

korgscrew @ Thu 14 Nov said:


> doctornine @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodsdenis @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely I got charged VAT from Cinesamples (US) living in Ireland. The only vendor in the US to do so BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here - Cinesamples is the only US seller charging me VAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...

Then all three of you did not buy an East West lib the past few years, because they too charge VAT.


----------



## woodsdenis

Scrianinoff @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> korgscrew @ Thu 14 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctornine @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodsdenis @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely I got charged VAT from Cinesamples (US) living in Ireland. The only vendor in the US to do so BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here - Cinesamples is the only US seller charging me VAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then all three of you did not buy an East West lib the past few years, because they too charge VAT.
Click to expand...


Because they redirect you to their european web store don't they ?


----------



## Walid F.

Guys, lets stop cluttering down this thread with discussions about VAT. :D There are tons of information out there.


----------



## Scrianinoff

woodsdenis @ Thu 14 Nov said:


> Scrianinoff @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> korgscrew @ Thu 14 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctornine @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodsdenis @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely I got charged VAT from Cinesamples (US) living in Ireland. The only vendor in the US to do so BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here - Cinesamples is the only US seller charging me VAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then all three of you did not buy an East West lib the past few years, because they too charge VAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they redirect you to their european web store don't they ?
Click to expand...


Yes, and rightfully so. Do NOT try to outsmart the process by buying from the Non-European storefront, because then you will be charged VAT plus Import Tax. Anyway, it's a US seller charging VAT, using a mirror site especially constructed with the sole purpose of being able to charge VAT. Charging VAT is required by law. Smaller companies can get away with it for some time. East West is not a small company. Cinesamples is not that small anymore too, and they probably do not want to risk it.


----------



## Ryan

Just got my slave up and going for this (and other stuff). But before I fire my credit-gun-card. I need some sound-demos-videos etc..


----------



## woodsdenis

Walid F. @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Guys, lets stop cluttering down this thread with discussions about VAT. :D There are tons of information out there.



Well we have to talk about something while DJ conjures up an epic score and walkthrough :D


----------



## Walid F.

woodsdenis @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Walid F. @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, lets stop cluttering down this thread with discussions about VAT. :D There are tons of information out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have to talk about something while DJ conjures up an epic score and walkthrough :D
Click to expand...


Ahah, couldn't be more true! GIEF DEMOS!


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

Guy Rowland @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ops, hang on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? What? What?!!
Click to expand...


Sorry, I answered JE's question, but then I realized I misunderstood him so I edited my message quickly with the intention of investigating first and then re-edit. But I got stuck working on things and now my first quick edit hangs there, cryptic and boding...

But I assure you, all is well.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Cannot wait to hear some demos for this thing.


----------



## Biggator1999

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

I was wondering if I would be able to use the 25% off code that I received when I purchased Albion I toward the discount price of HZ Percussion?


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

I must be the only person on the planet who is actually more curious about the BML Flutes.....if you are doing any percussion demos, can you sling a few flutes in there? Epic percussion plus flutes. Could be the new sound of cinema.


----------



## Astronaut FX

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Stephen Rees @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> I must be the only person on the planet who is actually more curious about the BML Flutes.....if you are doing any percussion demos, can you sling a few flutes in there? Epic percussion plus flutes. Could be the new sound of cinema.



Hmmm. Maybe they could invite Ian Anderson to the Jason Bonham sessions for the next percussion volume!


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Stephen Rees @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Epic percussion plus flutes. Could be the new sound of cinema.



lol


----------



## rJames

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Special discount for two weeks starting when? Now or Nov 26?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Heya, from the 26th.

Best.

C


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Biggator1999 @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> I was wondering if I would be able to use the 25% off code that I received when I purchased Albion I toward the discount price of HZ Percussion?



Yes, just remember to add the code when checking out.


----------



## procreative

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

For those that want to know or care here is the UK VAT law:

1. A UK company selling within the EU (outside of the UK) to another company, partnership or sole trader (an individual registered to trade with the tax office) that is VAT registered outside of the UK is permitted to sell without VAT providing they are provided a legitimate VAT Number.

2. A UK company selling within the EU (outside of the UK) to another company, partnership or sole trader (an individual registered to trade with the tax office) that is NOT VAT registered must always charge VAT.

3. A UK company selling within the UK to another company, partnership or sole trader (an individual registered to trade with the tax office) that is either VAT registered or not VAT registered must always charge VAT. The VAT registered company can claim this back (but remember they have to offset this against any VAT they have to charge ALL their clients).

4. There is a mandatory threshold over which any company, partnership or sole trader has to be VAT registered. Below this level it is voluntary.

5. A "hobbyist" does not have to be VAT registered no matter how high their "income" is unless they are registered as a business (in which case they are not a hobbyist!).

Now a word of warning. Many years ago a band I was in decided we would become VAT registered as we figured our outgoings on equipment etc were so high that if was worth it (you can back-claim old receipts). 

However like many bands we were not a limited company or such. Our accountant in his haste registered my name as the VAT holder as a temporary measure and in the interim the band imploded while on a tour.

I also had a freelance dayjob. Because we had made such a large back-claim, this alerted the VAT authority and they decided to do an audit of our accounts. As the VAT was in my name this mean't me as well.

So they then told me I owed them lots of VAT on my freelance work as because the VAT was in my personal name I should have been charging VAT on all my invoices since registering! A lot of stressful months involving a tribunal and having to re-invoice clients later...

So be careful if you go VAT registered and have more than one business. Unless they are separate legal entities your VAT registration will cover them all.

Now my fingers ache from this long post!


----------



## R.Cato

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Biggator1999 @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I would be able to use the 25% off code that I received when I purchased Albion I toward the discount price of HZ Percussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just remember to add the code when checking out.
Click to expand...


Can I also apply your educational discount? 0oD


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Here's some additional info concerning VAT.

If you are in a VAT EU country then UK VAT will be added at checkout as required by law. 

If you are buying from a non VAT country, such as the USA, then no VAT will be added. 

If you are registered for VAT you can use our alternate checkout page: 

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/vat-number-verification 

You will be able to enter your VAT ID for verification and then will be taken to a page with non VAT purchase links.

Hope that clears up any confusion.


----------



## thebob

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Biggator1999 @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I would be able to use the 25% off code that I received when I purchased Albion I toward the discount price of HZ Percussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just remember to add the code when checking out.
Click to expand...


voucher in top of discountd price, really ? and we receive another voucher in top of that ?

pwaaaaah....


----------



## devastat

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> If you are buying from a non VAT country, such as the USA, then no VAT will be added.



I am slightly curious, as others have stated, that why are some US companies still charging VAT for sample library orders from Europe?


----------



## Phil M

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



devastat @ Fri 15 Nov said:


> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are buying from a non VAT country, such as the USA, then no VAT will be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also slightly curious, as others have stated, that why some US companies are still charging VAT for sample library orders from Europe?
Click to expand...

AIUI they're _all_ supposed to, it's just that the EU hasn't sent them all a gentle reminder yet. My US-based web host provider never used to charge me VAT until a few months ago following an official communication from Brussels.

Make the most of it for as long as you can, and indeed, dare - you are ultimately responsible for ensuring all taxes due on your purchases are paid to the appropriate authorities...


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Really looking forward to HZ percussions imminent release. Could the Spitfire guys let us know if it is a Kontakt player library or if it is more akin to the BML series 

Thanks


----------



## james7275

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



thebob @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggator1999 @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I would be able to use the 25% off code that I received when I purchased Albion I toward the discount price of HZ Percussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just remember to add the code when checking out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> voucher in top of discountd price, really ? and we receive another voucher in top of that ?
> 
> pwaaaaah....
Click to expand...


Since when does Spitfire accept the 25% off voucher on discounted new products? I asked this same question when solo strings came out and was told I could not.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Great price!

Considering that the whole world is probably going to buy this, I am sure Spitfire will end up with a couple of million $ - deservedly so - getting such talent in across the board is not cheap and we expect nothing but the best from this library of course 

I already have a 25% Voucher - Can I use that for this new release?


Thanks.


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Ok - Sorry!

Just read the reply above - so, I can in fact use the voucher!

Thats great!


Tanuj.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps -- 

Yes it is a player library. We are just beta testing currently, its all sounding just incredible..

so excited!!

Just need to squeeze a few hours in the day to actually write some music with all this stuff! 

:D

Best,

Paul


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



R.Cato @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggator1999 @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I would be able to use the 25% off code that I received when I purchased Albion I toward the discount price of HZ Percussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just remember to add the code when checking out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I also apply your educational discount? 0oD
Click to expand...


The educational discount opens up after the introductory offer ends.


----------



## Cruciform

Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Hi chaps --
> 
> Yes it is a player library. We are just beta testing currently, its all sounding just incredible..
> 
> so excited!!
> 
> Just need to squeeze a few hours in the day to actually write some music with all this stuff!
> 
> :D
> 
> Best,
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

Any chance of releasing it on hdd or ssd?

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Rob - 

Not at the moment. Apologies!

But it will be organised into bite sized downloads so you can just download the parts you want - ie: just stereo mixes, or just Artist Elements, etc.

And of course, for anyone with a monthly limit, you can postpone downloading the next section for a while. It will always be there ready for you.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## Cruciform

Oh awesome! Thanks Paul. That's heartening. It's my download speed that's the concern out here in regional Australia! lol.


----------



## christianb

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

not sure if anyone mentioned seeing this...

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-los-angeles

I'm more than a tad curious if you could give a brief overview of differences in approach/recording/content etc?

thanks much



christianb


----------



## thebob

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



james7275 @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> thebob @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggator1999 @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I would be able to use the 25% off code that I received when I purchased Albion I toward the discount price of HZ Percussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just remember to add the code when checking out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> voucher in top of discountd price, really ? and we receive another voucher in top of that ?
> 
> pwaaaaah....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when does Spitfire accept the 25% off voucher on discounted new products? I asked this same question when solo strings came out and was told I could not.
Click to expand...


ah.... I thought so to ! cool, cause I'm broken, fulfilled with percussions and shouldn't open that topic all the time


----------



## thebob

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

*but still hoping secretly that we could now stack discount and voucher so I would have that as an excuse to argue with myself*


----------



## SeanM1960

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



christianb @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> not sure if anyone mentioned seeing this...
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-los-angeles
> 
> I'm more than a tad curious if you could give a brief overview of differences in approach/recording/content etc?
> 
> thanks much
> 
> 
> 
> christianb



I am pretty sure that's v2. There are, as I understand it, 3 versions and whats being released now is v1. I am curious to see what is going to be in 2 and 3.


----------



## zvenx

all that is on their website.

basically v2 is jason bonham in la
and v3 is solo instruments.
rsp


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

A request to the demo makers: Please do not add any additional reverb when demonstrating only this library!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

We never ever do that. The mixes are of a different order, it goes up a level on Tuesday week.


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

So just so I'm extra sure as money can be a little tight while trying to build a house while having a baby....we can use the 25% off on top of the 299 euro introduction price?

I apologize for ;/c] I just need to be double sure


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> We never ever do that. The mixes are of a different order, it goes up a level on Tuesday week.



Good to know!


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi ETMuz - 

No, the 25% discount code is for a future purchase and will go out after the end of the promo period.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## thebob

Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Hi ETMuz -
> 
> No, the 25% discount code is for a future purchase and will go out after the end of the promo period.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



I think he might have meant the 25% from a previous voucher, not the one that comes with the product itself... but I think the answer is the same, right ?
(or maybe it was already what you meant)


----------



## Daniel James

woodsdenis @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Walid F. @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, lets stop cluttering down this thread with discussions about VAT. :D There are tons of information out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have to talk about something while DJ conjures up an epic score and walkthrough :D
Click to expand...


Haha I did ask  We shall see, I for one cannot wait to hear how it actually sounds. Anticipation through the roof! 

-DJ


----------



## Synesthesia

thebob @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ETMuz -
> 
> No, the 25% discount code is for a future purchase and will go out after the end of the promo period.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he might have meant the 25% from a previous voucher, not the one that comes with the product itself... but I think the answer is the same, right ?
> (or maybe it was already what you meant)
Click to expand...


Oh - yes you can use a previous voucher but not the one you won't have received!


----------



## RiffWraith

Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> thebob @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ETMuz -
> 
> No, the 25% discount code is for a future purchase and will go out after the end of the promo period.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he might have meant the 25% from a previous voucher, not the one that comes with the product itself... but I think the answer is the same, right ?
> (or maybe it was already what you meant)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh - yes you can use a previous voucher but not the one you won't have received!
Click to expand...


Well, if I cant use the one I have not received, I am not buying anything!

o[])


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Is the over 200 GB compressed just for HZ London or is this going to be for all 3 combined ? :o Sorry if this sounds naive , but I juts want to make sure it isn't a typo . I don't even know of any string libraries of this size.


----------



## tmm

No kidding Paul. I think the sheer size of this lib may be reason enough for Spitfire to consider the idea of adding a HD delivery option.


----------



## Biggator1999

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

This might be the wrong place to ask this, but I was looking at Albion III and I noticed there wasn't a 25% off voucher for the Redux release like there have been for the other Albion editions. Is this correct or is it just not up on the site? And if one does come with the purchase of the library, how much longer will you be giving those out with the purchase of Albion III?

Thanks


----------



## JE Martinsen

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Here's some additional info concerning VAT. If you are in a VAT EU country then UK VAT will be added at checkout as required by law. If you are buying from a non VAT country, such as the USA, then no VAT will be added. If you are registered for VAT you can use our alternate checkout page: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/vat-number-verification
> 
> You will be able to enter your VAT ID for verification and then will be taken to a page with non VAT purchase links.
> 
> Hope that clears up any confusion.



Thanks for your help, Erik! I sent you a PM regarding this. I'm terribly sorry for cluttering up the thread with tax questions.. :mrgreen: 

Looking forward to the demos now!


----------



## paulmatthew

tmm @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> No kidding Paul. I think the sheer size of this lib may be reason enough for Spitfire to consider the idea of adding a HD delivery option.



Damn... I just bought another 2 TB Lacie for backup , good thing!!! :wink: I now have 2 backups for strictly for Rars / zip files and 2 backups for the uncompressed Kontakt libraries , MP3 , VSL stuff and other plugs , etc . One set of these will be going to another location in case of fire. 

@Biggator1999 The 25% voucher program for the Albion Series ended October 31st . :(


----------



## germancomponist

I am so very impressed about your comments, paulmatthew. 

Can you post a link to your work? I would like to listen to.


----------



## ETMuz

thebob @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ETMuz -
> 
> No, the 25% discount code is for a future purchase and will go out after the end of the promo period.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he might have meant the 25% from a previous voucher, not the one that comes with the product itself... but I think the answer is the same, right ?
> (or maybe it was already what you meant)
Click to expand...


You got it Bob!  yes that's what I meant. Got the answer i needed thanks!


----------



## Biggator1999

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

@paulmatthew: Thanks for the heads up. I'm kinda curious, cause I don't think it was offered on Albion III or at least not for very long.


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Thats definitely cheaper than a giraffe (joke from another thread). Thanks for keeping this within reach of the working man gentlemen.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



germancomponist @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> british_bpm @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We never ever do that. The mixes are of a different order, it goes up a level on Tuesday week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know!
Click to expand...


Or... They also provide naked demos
Or... They also provide naked demos + no external processing
Or... They also provide normal demos + dry out of the box walkthroughs
Or... They provide normal demos + dry out of the box walkthroughs + explanations for cool tricks to process them (if necessary)

Obvious my vote is everything. But assuming that's not possible the last options is best.


----------



## feck

tmm @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> No kidding Paul. I think the sheer size of this lib may be reason enough for Spitfire to consider the idea of adding a HD delivery option.


As an option, sure - but I always prefer to download since I can get it so much faster, so hopefully they wouldn't phase that out.


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



paulmatthew @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Is the over 200 GB compressed just for HZ London or is this going to be for all 3 combined ? :o Sorry if this sounds naive , but I juts want to make sure it isn't a typo . I don't even know of any string libraries of this size.



Hi Paul,

This is for HZ01 only, so only the first HZ release.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



paulmatthew @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Is the over 200 GB compressed just for HZ London or is this going to be for all 3 combined ? :o Sorry if this sounds naive , but I juts want to make sure it isn't a typo . I don't even know of any string libraries of this size.



The size is mostly due to the colossal number of mic options, it seems to me. There's 6 different full surround options for crying out loud. In an earlier post I crunched some numbers - I figured it works out as just over 4gb per stereo pair (someone from Spitfire might chime in - I got an A at A Level maths 30 years ago, but I've lost my touch since then). I figure if my numeracy is vaguely right, its about 20gb if you just wanted the five main stereo mixes from Hans, Junkie etc on your SSD, then you could put the others on a regular drive for occasional use, for example.

Point is - few people will need all 74 audio streams of the same content available at all times, so you can rationalise the library to a very large extent. And you won't need to download it all in one hit of course.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

I think it's worth pointing out with percussion in that room every mic gives a totally different image. Try for example any of the Darwin patches in Albion. Solo the close and compare it to the tree. Could actually be a different moment in time, a different drum. And this is what hans has been experimenting with over the last 10 years. So with this large mic selection (which feature arrays like mid ranges not found in other spitfire perc libs) it's not just nuance it.s a hugely versatile library. I would therefore encourage people to really have a play with these different perspectives. Moreover the mixes are very different, from Geoff's very beautiful and naturalistic set mixed via a classic SSL desk to Steve's staggeringly complex processed in the box mixes that used all sorts of goodies and had countless amount of automation on every single hit.

We're putting together demos as we speak alongside more content to give more insight. Some other posters are saying this is getting very hyped. It's not our intention, we're simply enthusing about the sheer amount of resources and manpower that Hans has assembled for this project. Literally scores of people have been involved on two continents, nearly a year of all our time and we're not even finished on volume 1 yet!!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Daniel James

This certainly looks to be the library to define the importance of mic positions!

Out of interest how big would the library be with just one set of mic positions?

-DJ


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Ok... Here's my strategy!

1. Buy HZ Percussion (after having a listen... I'm not crazy!) 
2. Spend hours of frustration downloading just one mic position (don't care, it'll be worth it!)
3. Get that awesome discount code
4. Wait a month (and die a little inside...)
5. Buy Albion I (face melting because of the awesome Brass Shorts)

Sound like a plan?


----------



## JT3_Jon

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> I think it's worth pointing out with percussion in that room every mic gives a totally different image... I would therefore encourage people to really have a play with these different perspectives. Moreover the mixes are very different, from Geoff's very beautiful and naturalistic set mixed via a classic SSL desk to Steve's staggeringly complex processed in the box mixes that used all sorts of goodies and had countless amount of automation on every single hit..



Does this mean there might be some demo patches we can actually try so we can "have a play" at these different positions?


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

On a more serious note, the video mentions JunkieXL, Hans and Co giving their own twist to the source material. 

That being said, are we also going to have access to the raw source material so we can give it our own twist?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Hi there, we have mixes and perspectives, the latter is selections of mics mixed by the different contributors. As stated in the featurette there were 96 mics employed with about 60 live at any given point... To distribute this (several terrabytes worth of data) would be impossible. But it is no different from say "Close" mics that you select in Sable or Albion which are not one mic but several balanced to give you a good spread of the players and mix between close spots and ones placed slightly further back.


----------



## JT

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Hi there, we have mixes and perspectives, the latter is selections of mics mixed by the different contributors. As stated in the featurette there were 96 mics employed with about 60 live at any given point... To distribute this (several terrabytes worth of data) would be impossible. But it is no different from say "Close" mics that you select in Sable or Albion which are not one mic but several balanced to give you a good spread of the players and mix between close spots and ones placed slightly further back.


For those of us who need to watch the size of our libraries, if we were to only download the Artist Elements mixes, what is the compressed size of that portion of this library?


----------



## airflamesred

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Paul/Christian/Erik
Are we to assume we can treat these as 3 different libs and there will be a promo period for each?

Mark


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> I think it's worth pointing out with percussion in that room every mic gives a totally different image. Try for example any of the Darwin patches in Albion. Solo the close and compare it to the tree. Could actually be a different moment in time, a different drum.



Yes this is true. I was really amazed when I first got Albion (_my first SF product when it was released_) just how much different the mic positions were. For percussion it made a world of difference! 

Up until that time I had previously just considered "close mics" more of a quaint remnant of a bygone era. _Oh lol dry sample libraries? That's so year 2000, we have G-Town, Sam Horns and Quantum Leap Orchestra now!! Get with the program, close mics is for losers. _Such like we might find listening to early synth music from the 70/80s (not sure which as they are not really my generation). _Oh funk music and synth sounds and weird synth FX, thats what the future will sound like!!!._ Thank god Star Wars decided not to go down the Buck Rodgers style of film composition. Obviously in a 100 years no one is going to look back at the early 21st century and think it sounds just as stupid as we see those things, but not for the reasons that you would be forgiven for thinking. Its not because sound design today is timeless and awesome, even though thats obviously true ... humans won't be around long enough to look back and admire the sheer musical perfection of the early 21st century as we'll have all destroyed ourselves by then. Its also why I wont ever become a famous composer as appreciated as Bach or Beethoven or Justin Bieber, because some natural disaster or our own foolishness will destroy the planet before people have a chance to recognise my true genius. Oh well. 


-----


Hey Chris, serious question.... Spitfire's "sound" does seem *DRAMATICALLY *different from others. Is this purely down to the hall? And why does this hall have such a different sound?? I have never heard sample libraries sound like this before. Obviously there is the players and your engineering style/mic placement... but that "sound" I'm talking about (I hope you know what I mean?) is it really 90% coming from the hall? What what is it about the hall that is SO different from all these other recording locations??


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Thanks for your contribution Ed.

There are several factors. The hall is oft talked about, but it's tech staff aren't, they maintain the very old mic collection pre-amps and desk, so everything is pristine. The instruments we record are serious one offs, we had four golden era Strads on the Sable sessions alone. That's nearly £20 million pounds worth of wood and cat hair (as Hans put it) in four players alone. Our sessions are different and we organise people's time so we get as much energy enthusiasm soul and personality into them. This is not something that can be prescribed it comes from being involved in over 50 film scores over the years.

I have a very prescriptive way of micing. We don't use any modern mics, so there isn't a single non valve or non ribbon mic on the stage. Starting with 3 x M50s (about £15k each) down to the vintage C12s and Coles (a personal favourite). 

Then let us not forget everything we do is recorded to tape. This is a big deal we AB all the time and that makes a big difference.

However Hans does things very differently, from the orientation of the room to mic selection, he has nailed digital recording so no tape, so everything is geared towards that medium. And it too sounds awesome. Different but still awesome. But where he and Spitfire share approach is that it's all about the little 1%s. If every node in the chain improves the chain by 1% you get a big improvement by the end. From the selection of the room you're playing in, the player, their instrument, the quality of the session "vibe", the choice of mics and how well they're maintained, their positioning, their signal path, the media you're recording to and attention to post production. You get a big big difference. It's hard to strive for, but when you get to the end it's always really really worth it.

Thanks again Ed.

C.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

I for one will not be purchasing any of the HZ range… pffff just kidding. Looking forward to a preview of the UI to give us an idea of all these mics

/\~O


----------



## quantum7

My plan to go 100% SSD this coming spring is becoming more difficult by the week with all of these wonderful, but FREAKING LARGE must have libraries coming out. :shock: Oy vey!


----------



## deniz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Can't wait to listen some Music-Demos& and holding HZ in my Hands. :D 

But one question to Spitfire, you wrote that the first 01 HZ sized 160GB and later update 200GB. But what about the size of each single Patches?? 10GB? & what about CPU use?

Have to spend a 250GB SSD(or maybe 480GB)for later updates for HZ. >8o 

Hope the dowload-server ist fast enough!


Cheers


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



deniz @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Can't wait to listen some Music-Demos& and holding HZ in my Hands. :D



Holding Hans Zimmer in your hands!! hahaha Freud just rolled in his grave! :D


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Thanks for your contribution Ed.
> 
> There are several factors. The hall is oft talked about, but it's tech staff aren't, they maintain the very old mic collection pre-amps and desk, so everything is pristine. The instruments we record are serious one offs, we had four golden era Strads on the Sable sessions alone. That's nearly £20 million pounds worth of wood and cat hair (as Hans put it) in four players alone. Our sessions are different and we organise people's time so we get as much energy enthusiasm soul and personality into them. This is not something that can be prescribed it comes from being involved in over 50 film scores over the years.



-snip-

Thanks for your thoughts Chris.

Im not at all a techy guy and one of the reasons I quit a Music Tech course back in 2002 was because I just found studying acoustics almost as boring as studying maths, so a lot of things I find "magic" because I just don't get it.

Maybe you're right and it is what you say but Im still not sure it can all just be about the mics... the Spitfire sound is just so different to any other sample libraries I've heard. To one anyone else reading, this isnt fan-boy-gushing, _"hay gurl... how'd you get to be so beautiful, sugar?_", I'd have the same question even if I didnt like the sound I'd still be interested. I mean... assuming you recorded everything in the exact same way you do, but in for example the recording studio/hall Project Sam uses, how different wound it sound? That would be interesting.


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



airflamesred @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Paul/Christian/Erik
> Are we to assume we can treat these as 3 different libs and there will be a promo period for each?
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark,

Yes indeed, HZ01, HZ02 and HZ03 are three separate releases each with a separate promo period.


----------



## narapo

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Yes indeed, HZ01, HZ02 and HZ03 are three separate releases each with a separate promo period.


And no intro promo for all three HZ as a bundle (like Sable) ?


----------



## milesito

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

If we are planning on HZ 1-3, do we even need to consider Spitfire Redux Percussion? Or is that dated and not necessary?


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



milesito @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> If we are planning on HZ 1-3, do we even need to consider Spitfire Redux Percussion? Or is that dated and not necessary?



No way!!

I only recently bought this!

It's my go to orch percussion now! Has everything you need from finger cymbals to bass drums!

They are 2 different animals. Although, percussion redux is a necessity, HZ is a treat which you don't really need but are going to have anyway!


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



milesito @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> If we are planning on HZ 1-3, do we even need to consider Spitfire Redux Percussion? Or is that dated and not necessary?



This was taken off their FAQ page:



> Q. WHAT’S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN HZ PERCUSSION AND YOUR PERCUSSION REDUX RANGE. IF I BUY BOTH OR HAVE ONE AND BUY THE OTHER WILL I BE DOUBLING CONTENT?
> A.No, Joby Burgess Percussion redux is a definitive collection of traditional orchestral percussion from Marimbas to Bass Drums, Snares to Celestes with a lot of goodies to boot. HZ percussion is the culmination of Hans Zimmer’s many years as the world’s most successful and trailblazing film composer. His experiments with “epic” or “cinematic” percussion is a bench mark from which there are many imitations. This is no imitation, this is the real deal.


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



narapo @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sun Nov 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, HZ01, HZ02 and HZ03 are three separate releases each with a separate promo period.
> 
> 
> 
> And no intro promo for all three HZ as a bundle (like Sable) ?
Click to expand...


Hi Narapo,

No, there are no current plans to bundle the three releases.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



narapo @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sun Nov 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, HZ01, HZ02 and HZ03 are three separate releases each with a separate promo period.
> 
> 
> 
> And no intro promo for all three HZ as a bundle (like Sable) ?
Click to expand...


Kinda glad... Otherwise that would be a big chunk of money I'd have to spend again lol


----------



## David Story

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Are there any performance patches? Sorry if this has already been asked. Given the level of talent they might play rhythmic bits...


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



David Story @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Are there any performance patches? Sorry if this has already been asked. Given the level of talent they might play rhythmic bits...



Reading the description on page one, there are rolls (which kinda are performances) but no Damage/Action Strike style rhythms.

My guess is there'll be a "midi set" market for that.


----------



## quantum7

I for one am glad that their are no performance patches, a la "Damage". For one, it can make people lazy, hence we end up hearing a lot of the same performances on countless movies, TV shows, etc. Also, if you do not like using those performances, they end up wasting precious hard disk space. Don't get me wrong, performances have their uses, but I would much rather see MIDI sets included for these sort of libraries.


----------



## korgscrew

quantum7 @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> I for one am glad that their are no performance patches, a la "Damage". For one, it can make people lazy, hence we end up hearing a lot of the same performances on countless movies, TV shows, etc. Also, if you do not like using those performances, they end up wasting precious hard disk space. Don't get me wrong, performances have their uses, but I would much rather see MIDI sets included for these sort of libraries.



+1

Maybe we should do a little thread with user midi files?


----------



## Guy Rowland

korgscrew @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Maybe we should do a little thread with user midi files?



It's a cute idea, but I don't think it's very practical because you need to tie midi to specific combinations of patches, or multis. And because of watermarking, we can't share those.

Might be a cool future feature for the library to have some hand picked multis and a midi browser within a Kontakt instrument. Suspect it won't be high on the priority list though, not sure its a direction Spitfire would be interested in.


----------



## germancomponist

But, Guy, sharing a multi and midi-files is absolutely ok.... .


----------



## Guy Rowland

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> But, Guy, sharing a multi and midi-files is absolutely ok.... .



Midi is fine of course, but I don't think you can share nkis in watermarked libraries.


----------



## airflamesred

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> airflamesred @ Sat Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul/Christian/Erik
> Are we to assume we can treat these as 3 different libs and there will be a promo period for each?
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes indeed, HZ01, HZ02 and HZ03 are three separate releases each with a separate promo period.
Click to expand...


Thanks, and would you happen to know the ETA of 2 and 3


----------



## germancomponist

Guy Rowland @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Guy, sharing a multi and midi-files is absolutely ok.... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midi is fine of course, but I don't think you can share nkis in watermarked libraries.
Click to expand...


Interesting.... . 

We could experiment. I mean, we only would save and share Kontakt settings, no samples... .


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

Agreed. Surely the watermarks aren't contained in the nkr's but rather at the sample level right?


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

At the moment, HZ02 and HZ03 have no release dates yet.


----------



## Ed

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Guy, sharing a multi and midi-files is absolutely ok.... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midi is fine of course, but I don't think you can share nkis in watermarked libraries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.... .
> 
> We could experiment. I mean, we only would save and share Kontakt settings, no samples... .
Click to expand...


I seem to remember another developer saying you cant do this


----------



## jtenney

Hello Paul and Christian--

On a subject related to a recent thread: will HZ01 require K5.3? Or will you do the same as you did for the Iceni update and help out us Snow Leopard dinosaurs? I would like to know for potentially planning finances. If this was addressed elsewhere, my apologies; I looked but might well have missed it. Thanks, gents!

later,
John


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



David Story @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Are there any performance patches? Sorry if this has already been asked. Given the level of talent they might play rhythmic bits...



Not at the moment no.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Ed @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, we only would save and share Kontakt settings, no samples... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember another developer saying you cant do this
Click to expand...


I do too.


----------



## Daniel James

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



Spitfire Audio rep. @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> David Story @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any performance patches? Sorry if this has already been asked. Given the level of talent they might play rhythmic bits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at the moment no.
Click to expand...


Not at the moment???







-DJ


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

...never say never.


----------



## Rctec

I'm a little busy at the moment...


----------



## korgscrew

Ed @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Rowland @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Guy, sharing a multi and midi-files is absolutely ok.... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midi is fine of course, but I don't think you can share nkis in watermarked libraries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.... .
> 
> We could experiment. I mean, we only would save and share Kontakt settings, no samples... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to remember another developer saying you cant do this
Click to expand...


If you export just the midi files, once imported into the DAW doesn't the DAW just open the plug in and patch if its available? Ive imported stuff before from other uses, and if its not available it will open a standard instrument.

Ive imported the damage ones and it auto opens damage!

If not, couldn't we just name the midi track with the patch name etc?

Hans, if your busy, what you dong on here!?! Crack on!!


----------



## Dan Mott

Rctec @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> I'm a little busy at the moment...




Because you are doing an in depth video walk-through?


----------



## Daniel James

Rctec @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> I'm a little busy at the moment...





Great there is a mental image that isn't leaving today....

-DJ


----------



## midi_controller

So, we have a week until release, over 11 months since the original announcement, and we still haven't heard a single hit. Come on guys, you are killing us! Give us a demo, a walkthrough, Hans banging his head on his midi controller, SOMETHING!

I'm hoping that this library will be able to be subtle as well as massive and punchy. Make sure you show those lower dynamics!


----------



## quantum7

midi_controller @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> So, we have a week until release, over 11 months since the original announcement, and we still haven't heard a single hit. Come on guys, you are killing us! Give us a demo, a walkthrough, Hans banging his head on his midi controller, SOMETHING!
> 
> I'm hoping that this library will be able to be subtle as well as massive and punchy. Make sure you show those lower dynamics!



+ googolplex x infinity


----------



## Ed

midi_controller @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> Give us a demo, a walkthrough,* Hans banging his head on his midi controller, *SOMETHING!



Dude... I'd pay money to see that, even if the keyboard wasnt on. :lol:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*

IN ANTICIPATION OF DEMOS AND WALKTHROUGHS HERE'S A RARE CONVERSATION BETWEEN PAUL AND MYSELF CHATTING ABOUT THE GENESIS OF SPITFIRE AND HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION.


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> In anticipation of demos and walkthroughs here's a rare conversation between Paul and myself chatting about the genesis of Spitfire and Hans Zimmer percussion.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq2lZ-PvSw0



Does "anticipation" mean tomorrow? :wink:


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> In anticipation of demos and walkthroughs here's a rare conversation between Paul and myself chatting about the genesis of Spitfire and Hans Zimmer percussion.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq2lZ-PvSw0


#]

SQUEEEE! o[])

edit: Chrs, I love how you say you have a "day job" as a film composer, never heard it like that before lol


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



mgtube @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In anticipation of demos and walkthroughs here's a rare conversation between Paul and myself chatting about the genesis of Spitfire and Hans Zimmer percussion.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq2lZ-PvSw0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "anticipation" mean tomorrow? :wink:
Click to expand...


Urm... I think something different maybe happening tomorrow/ today.


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Great interview , I really enjoyed the discussion for many reasons . It's wonderful when you get to see the developers , the people whom make it all happen , and their inherent passion for all parts of the process . Congratulations to all members of Spitfire Audio for their up and coming release , which will no doubt be the game changer and the new benchmark o-[][]-o


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 20 said:


> Urm... I think something different maybe happening tomorrow/ today.



:shock: you now have my undivided attention...


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

jtenney @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> Hello Paul and Christian--
> 
> On a subject related to a recent thread: will HZ01 require K5.3? Or will you do the same as you did for the Iceni update and help out us Snow Leopard dinosaurs? I would like to know for potentially planning finances. If this was addressed elsewhere, my apologies; I looked but might well have missed it. Thanks, gents!
> 
> later,
> John



Hi John,

HZ01 will require Kontakt 4.2.4, snow leopard dinosaurs should be in the clear.


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Wed Nov 20 said:


> jtenney @ Tue Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Paul and Christian--
> 
> On a subject related to a recent thread: will HZ01 require K5.3? Or will you do the same as you did for the Iceni update and help out us Snow Leopard dinosaurs? I would like to know for potentially planning finances. If this was addressed elsewhere, my apologies; I looked but might well have missed it. Thanks, gents!
> 
> later,
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> HZ01 will require Kontakt 4.2.4, snow leopard dinosaurs should be in the clear.
Click to expand...


Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?

-DJ


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> IN ANTICIPATION OF DEMOS AND WALKTHROUGHS HERE'S A RARE CONVERSATION BETWEEN PAUL AND MYSELF CHATTING ABOUT THE GENESIS OF SPITFIRE AND HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION.



Fascinating success story.

Should you ever run out of ideas, which I doubt, here is a humble but serious suggestion, drive Vicky close to insanity by sampling her and create a playable Kontakt instrument from her style, and hey, a massive +1 on perfomance patches from your outstanding musicians. One can only hope that there is material already on your 20x 2TB HDs.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Guys, we'll be getting some playthrough stuff and some amazing demos to you over the next 24-48 hrs. I'm working on my own demo with the lib, and.... I dunno the only way I can describe working with this material is akin to being handed the keys to the death star.

There have been times when I didn't know it was worth this immense amount of effort, the thousands of man hours.... the attention to detail.

This is something else chaps... it goes beyond changing sampling... this is going to change the music you hear... also, once your hear these mics you'll never ever question multi mic positions again, each one gives you a new library.

Astonishing, many thanks to HZ for sharing a couple of decade's worth of experience with us!

Respect!!

C.


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Guys, we'll be getting some playthrough stuff and some amazing demos to you over the next 24-48 hrs. I'm working on my own demo with the lib, and.... I dunno the only way I can describe working with this material is akin to being handed the keys to the death star.
> 
> There have been times when I didn't know it was worth this immense amount of effort, the thousands of man hours.... the attention to detail.
> 
> This is something else chaps... it goes beyond changing sampling... this is going to change the music you hear... also, once your hear these mics you'll never ever question multi mic positions again, each one gives you a new library.
> 
> Astonishing, many thanks to HZ for sharing a couple of decade's worth of experience with us!
> 
> Respect!!
> 
> C.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Hi,

I'm surely looking forward to hear HZ perc. in action  

I wonder what the GUI looks like, and if there are any unique features that come along with this library. Hope it will also have a very cool looking _HZimmer_ Banner !

Given the size of HZ Perc. I will have to look into how I will manage to allocate drive space for it. I might have to get larger drive/s just to accommodate it :roll: . Then the download is going to take a good chunk of time. So, hopefully Spitfire will try to manage this to make sure the servers won't be overloaded. 

Waiting for the Epic Show to Begin. Please (don't forget) to put your Mobile Phones off, or on silent mode while listening o[]) 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Guys, we'll be getting some playthrough stuff and some amazing demos to you over the next 24-48 hrs. I'm working on my own demo with the lib, and.... I dunno the only way I can describe working with this material is akin to being handed the keys to the death star.
> 
> There have been times when I didn't know it was worth this immense amount of effort, the thousands of man hours.... the attention to detail.
> 
> This is something else chaps... it goes beyond changing sampling... this is going to change the music you hear... also, once your hear these mics you'll never ever question multi mic positions again, each one gives you a new library.
> 
> Astonishing, many thanks to HZ for sharing a couple of decade's worth of experience with us!
> 
> Respect!!
> 
> C.



Teaser well done with words! Now it's time that we get something to hear!


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Honestly I didn't believe I would have looked the market for another percussion library, but when I read about a Hans Zimmer library my ears extended like the ones of my cat...

I always loved HZ music and his percussions in movies he scored
(I'm the only one who loved percussions of Batman Trilogy and Man Of Steel?!?  )
and often looked for similar in other libraries.

Reading now your words made me more and more eager to finally hear these demos...
It comes not cheap for my tastes but definitely could be worth of.


----------



## Jetzer

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - Release Date, Price, Content Announced!*



british_bpm @ November 19th said:


> IN ANTICIPATION OF DEMOS AND WALKTHROUGHS HERE'S A RARE CONVERSATION BETWEEN PAUL AND MYSELF CHATTING ABOUT THE GENESIS OF SPITFIRE AND HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION.




Thank you for that video. Incredibly inspiring and I just the love the passion and enthusiasm.


----------



## FriFlo

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



muziksculp @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Given the size of HZ Perc. I will have to look into how I will manage to allocate drive space for it. I might have to get larger drive/s just to accommodate it :roll: .



By the time the whole library is ready for download, the smallest SSDs available will be 4 TB, I guess! 0oD


----------



## Jem7

Where the hell is demos


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Just. Give. Us. One. Hit. Please.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



mgtube @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Just. Give. Us. One. Hit. Please.



This would actually be pretty cool. But two hits would be better than one


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

Jem7 @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Where the hell is demos



How about some civility?  This is the biggest thing since Hollywood Strings/Brass if not bigger and we are all being blessed with a huge service.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



mgtube @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Just. Give. Us. One. Hit. Please.



...just as long as Hans Zimmer Percussion isn't going to be just a "one hit wonder".


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

How about a Very Long Drum Roll (crescendo) with All the Instruments in HZ Perc. Playing together, All Mics ON :lol: 

/\~O


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



muziksculp @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> How about a Very Long Drum Roll (crescendo) with All the Instruments in HZ Perc. Playing together, All Mics ON :lol:
> 
> /\~O



EXACTLY! _-)


----------



## Allegro

Finally Finally!!!!!!!! :D :')
The very first demo is out:
Only one mic position. Unfortunately, the demo isn't naked.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BROWqjuTM0g


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

that is just so wrong on so many levels man..lol...thats low


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



valexnerfarious @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> that is just so wrong on so many levels man..lol...thats low



I agree.


----------



## valexnerfarious

just flat out a dirty thing to do


----------



## Allegro

valexnerfarious @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> just flat out a dirty thing to do


Hello Paul!
I guess you've seen what you need to. Now the demos Please ?
valexnerfarious, sorry for the click bait.


----------



## RiffWraith

Allegro @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Finally Finally!!!!!!!! :D :')
> The very first demo is out:
> Only one mic position. Unfortunately, the demo isn't naked.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BROWqjuTM0g



*BANNED!!!!*


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Always hilarious to see a Rickroller get Rickrolled because of a 30 second ad before the video even starts.

Way to burn us all.


----------



## valexnerfarious

RiffWraith @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Allegro @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Finally!!!!!!!! :D :')
> The very first demo is out:
> Only one mic position. Unfortunately, the demo isn't naked.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BROWqjuTM0g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BANNED!!!!*
Click to expand...

LMAO


----------



## Daniel James

Hey guys,

Any chance I could get an answer on this? 

Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?

I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go 


-DJ


----------



## korgscrew

Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



**Spitfire Release ~ kontakt 6. Actually travel in time with time machine 6.0**


----------



## Daniel James

korgscrew @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Spitfire Release ~ kontakt 6. Actually travel in time with time machine 6.0**
Click to expand...


Haha I wouldn't be surprised. Just for the record though, I don't think it would make much difference to the library, its just with all the extra things K5 can add to a lib, it would be a shame to not see it utilized for the sake of backwards compatibility. Particularly when I imagine this will also be a Powered by Kontakt lib which means people on K4 full can still use the K5 free...

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist

Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?
> 
> I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go
> 
> 
> -DJ



The best shots are the ones that require no scripting and no effects to sound good.


----------



## Guy Rowland

germancomponist @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> The best shots are the ones that require no scripting and no effects to sound good.



Ah, that'll be why Spitfire haven't included multiple mixes from many different people then.


----------



## Daniel James

germancomponist @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?
> 
> I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go
> 
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best shots are the ones that require no scripting and no effects to sound good.
Click to expand...


Oh I totally agree, the sound has to be nailed in the samples, no question! However it would seem a waste to just ignore the possibilities and great flexibility that come from the scripting and built in effects. I mean I am sure it will be amazing as we are all expecting  I just like having the ability to make the sound my own, the more of that woven into the UI the better. 

-DJ


----------



## peksi

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

I don't remember a new product thread staying in the top ten for so long. This product is getting seriously high expectations. Hope you guys pull it off.


----------



## germancomponist

Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Oh I totally agree, the sound has to be nailed in the samples, no question! However it would seem a waste to just ignore the possibilities and great flexibility that come from the scripting and built in effects. I mean I am sure it will be amazing as we are all expecting  I just like having the ability to make the sound my own, the more of that woven into the UI the better.
> 
> -DJ


It's that simple. A little click on the "edit" button, and you're ready to get started. Who bought the sampler full version should be able to use it. Why else would one buy the sampler?


----------



## Guy Rowland

germancomponist @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I totally agree, the sound has to be nailed in the samples, no question! However it would seem a waste to just ignore the possibilities and great flexibility that come from the scripting and built in effects. I mean I am sure it will be amazing as we are all expecting  I just like having the ability to make the sound my own, the more of that woven into the UI the better.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> It's that simple. A little click on the "edit" button, and you're ready to get started. Who bought the sampler full version should be able to use it. Why else would one buy the sampler?
Click to expand...


*SIGH* Then why have a UI in the first place? It's obviously much quicker and easier to use front panel UI controls, rather than delving into groups etc.

Gunther, I can only guess you're saying these things to fill the space until we finally have something to actually listen to. Daniel's point is clear - there are newer tools in 5.3 compared to 4.2, and he'd like to see them used in the UI for K5 owners. I'm anticipating this library to sound terrific out of the box of course, but the fact we have so many different mixes to choose from - and are told how totally different from each other they sound - suggests that each has brought their own tools to bear on the source material. It wasn't simply a case of fading up a different combination of source mics in all five mixes I'm sure. Daniel is merely saying he might like to do the same sort of thing, I think - he's a master at turning stuff into something unique.


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Should a 7200 HD be good enough for this library?


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I totally agree, the sound has to be nailed in the samples, no question! However it would seem a waste to just ignore the possibilities and great flexibility that come from the scripting and built in effects. I mean I am sure it will be amazing as we are all expecting  I just like having the ability to make the sound my own, the more of that woven into the UI the better.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> It's that simple. A little click on the "edit" button, and you're ready to get started. Who bought the sampler full version should be able to use it. Why else would one buy the sampler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SIGH* Then why have a UI in the first place? It's obviously much quicker and easier to use front panel UI controls, rather than delving into groups etc.
> 
> Gunther, I can only guess you're saying these things to fill the space until we finally have something to actually listen to. Daniel's point is clear - there are newer tools in 5.3 compared to 4.2, and he'd like to see them used in the UI for K5 owners. I'm anticipating this library to sound terrific out of the box of course, but the fact we have so many different mixes to choose from - and are told how totally different from each other they sound - suggests that each has brought their own tools to bear on the source material. It wasn't simply a case of fading up a different combination of source mics in all five mixes I'm sure. Daniel is merely saying he might like to do the same sort of thing, I think - he's a master at turning stuff into something unique.
Click to expand...


Just to add my two penneth, if Christian and Paul have not already considered K5.0+ scripting then maybe they will in an update (please). Although like Daniel says, it would be nice to have a heads up asap.


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



ETMuz @ 22/11/2013 said:


> Should a 7200 HD be good enough for this library?



It would work. But the load times will be significant higher. If you want to stream many voices off the 7200rpm you would get more drop-out/artifacts. I will recommend SSD over a mechanical disc. 

I have two SSD's waiting to be filled up with this library 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?
> 
> I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go
> 
> 
> -DJ



You will get an answer Daniel, but to quote one of the best lines ever written in the history of, not only movies, but mankind: 



> Qui-Gon Jinn: Patience, my blue friend.


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?
> 
> I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go
> 
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get an answer Daniel, but to quote one of the best lines ever written in the history of, not only movies, but mankind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui-Gon Jinn: Patience, my blue friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Fair enough, I can wait. Although I don't understand why something, like which version it's built on, can't be mentioned ahead of time. I mean "does it have K5 patches" is a yes or no question. I get the impression from the response though that it will be a no. 

-DJ


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

its scary to think of the sheer size of all three volumes of this library lol...i can see it being close to a terabyte alone


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



valexnerfarious @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> its scary to think of the sheer size of all three volumes of this library lol...i can see it being close to a terabyte alone



Don't forget to all those worrying about the size re SSDs - you'll be able to split the library up. Each mix pair won't be especially big, there's just such a huge quantity of stereo and surround mixes. So you can put the ones you're likely to use less regularly onto a 7,200 drive, and your meat and potatoes onto SSD


----------



## valexnerfarious

anyone else think this thing might a lil heavier on the ram usage?....


----------



## Adrian Myers

Valex, probably not. Most mixes won't be loaded. Within a mix, most perspectives won't be loaded. Within a perspective, most sounds won't be used past the buffer, including their many layers and RRs and all that. I guess while you're busy tearing through a million combinations, yeah it'll probably be heavy. But once you're ready to go, it seems like the footprint should be reasonable.

I guess we'll find out when we see it in the imminent videos, right? cough cough.


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?
> 
> I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go
> 
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get an answer Daniel, but to quote one of the best lines ever written in the history of, not only movies, but mankind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui-Gon Jinn: Patience, my blue friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I can wait. Although I don't understand why something, like which version it's built on, can't be mentioned ahead of time. I mean "does it have K5 patches" is a yes or no question. I get the impression from the response though that it will be a no.
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


Maybe a new engine? Whaaaaaaa!? (o)


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



mgtube @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?
> 
> I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go
> 
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get an answer Daniel, but to quote one of the best lines ever written in the history of, not only movies, but mankind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui-Gon Jinn: Patience, my blue friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I can wait. Although I don't understand why something, like which version it's built on, can't be mentioned ahead of time. I mean "does it have K5 patches" is a yes or no question. I get the impression from the response though that it will be a no.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a new engine? Whaaaaaaa!? (o)
Click to expand...


This wouldn't surprise me given that Hans does not use Kontakt and it's his team that has been putting this thing together.


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



ryanstrong @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> mgtube @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio rep. @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any chance I could get an answer on this?
> 
> Will there be K5 patches too or is is just K4.2.4 + ....Meaning it wont take advantage of any of the K5 features?
> 
> I hope some of the K5 features are included, I can see things like the transient designer and the extra bus capabilities (particularly on a library with so much content, for ultimate tweakability!) being really useful. It would be a shame if a library aiming at pushing boundaries is still developing on the older system...its like making a cutting edge video game but designing it to max out on a PS2 when we have the capabilities of PS4 ready to go
> 
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get an answer Daniel, but to quote one of the best lines ever written in the history of, not only movies, but mankind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui-Gon Jinn: Patience, my blue friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I can wait. Although I don't understand why something, like which version it's built on, can't be mentioned ahead of time. I mean "does it have K5 patches" is a yes or no question. I get the impression from the response though that it will be a no.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a new engine? Whaaaaaaa!? (o)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This wouldn't surprise me given that Hans does not use Kontakt and it's his team that has been putting this thing together.
Click to expand...


My "voluntarily obscured" point exactly! Although this could be a bit over the top speculation.


----------



## Ed

valexnerfarious @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> anyone else think this thing might a lil heavier on the ram usage?....



Because of Kontakts purge feature I don't think so, if I run out of ram its when I have a lot of layered stuff going on at the same time. And I don't have much RAM at only 10 or 12 Gig (cant remember), compared with todays standards. If you can run other deep sampled big-ish perc libs I don't see why this would be any different. 

Something else to keep in mind is that Sable is really big, but that doesnt mean you have it all loaded at the same time, even if you had every articulation loaded and every mic position in the patch on. You have the Surround Mics (which I didnt even download as I dont have any surround capability) and you have the Alt Mics, and the stereo mix patch with 3(or 4?) different versions of the stereo mixes, which as I remember goes from favouring close mics to favouring far mics. So while HZ Perc's sounds huge, it seems to be huge because of the variety of mix choices rather than because a Takio hit is so deeply sampled its uses up 5 gigs of ram or something :D

About K5 vs K4 functionality... they probably will add K5 versions, but especially if people say they really think it could use some special features of K5, but they probably thought going K5 immediately meant that they would have to say bye bye to those potential customers even though they didnt think they needed to use the K5 functions. So it makes sense they'd start in K4 and then add greater functions later. If timestretching was a big thing in the main normal library, then I could see this being a stupid idea since pre-k5 timestretch is a pile of shit.


----------



## synthetic

It is a bit alarming that volume 1 is _double_ the size of LASS and Adagio put together...

But nothing exceeds like excess, I suppose.


----------



## germancomponist

Ed @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> About K5 vs K4 functionality... they probably will add K5 versions, but especially if people say they really think it could use some special features of K5, but they probably thought going K5 immediately meant that they would have to say bye bye to those potential customers even though they didnt think they needed to use the K5 functions. So it makes sense they'd start in K4 and then add greater functions later. If timestretching was a big thing in the main normal library, then I could see this being a stupid idea since pre-k5 timestretch is a pile of [email protected]#t.



We all know: "Each instrument has been mixed by a selection of long-serving Zimmer collabrators a selection of Grammy winning engineers for their own “take” on the Hans Zimmer experience, including Junkie XL*, Geoff Foster, Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson* and Hans himself."

So the goal of this library is it to present the mixed sound of these people. If time-stretching e.t.c. was needed I think we all can be sure that this is already done? (.. done with much better tools than the built in tools in Kontakt-Sampler.) 

Sure, we can tweak it as we like, if we use all the tools in the sampler, but, at least for my taste, this is another story... .


----------



## Ed

germancomponist @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> We all know: "Each instrument has been mixed by a selection of long-serving Zimmer collabrators a selection of Grammy winning engineers for their own “take” on the Hans Zimmer experience, including Junkie XL*, Geoff Foster, Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson* and Hans himself."
> 
> So the goal of this library is it to present the mixed sound of these people. If time-stretching e.t.c. was needed I think we all can be sure that this is already done?



Yes but even with Sable you have several different versions of stereo mixe. I really doubt its just going to be a single premixed thing for each of the 4 or whatever different engineers. 

Also I wasnt saying it should have time stretching. Just that it would be bad if it used some feature that is so much better in K5. If it were a library that really used a lot of timestretching as a big part of the programming, it would be stupid to have it in K4 because of how horrible K4's time stretching is compared to K5.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*

Hi everyone,


I'm very excited to be able to show you a first look at HZ01.


Hope you enjoy watching and we'll be posting more videos with specific detail about the various areas and functionality of the library soon.

We are (as ever!) still having a lot of fun tweaking and fine tuning!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



Ed @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Yes but even with Sable you have several different versions of stereo mixe. I really doubt its just going to be a single premixed thing for each of the 4 or whatever different engineers.
> 
> Also I wasnt saying it should have time stretching. Just that it would be bad if it used some feature that is so much better in K5. If it were a library that really used a lot of timestretching as a big part of the programming, it would be stupid to have it in K4 because of how horrible K4's time stretching is compared to K5.



I see you, Ed. 

There is nothing wrong with your earlier post and my post was not addressed to you personally.

o-[][]-o


----------



## MacQ

What luck I'm one of the first people to hear it.


----------



## dannthr

Congratulations on the impending release, guys, sounds good!


----------



## Ryan

Great!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

*Like!*

One question is traveling carousel in my head: How many weeks will it take to get this library in my template installed? o/~


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Very basic question - I'm guessing the different instruments are switchable on the different keyswitches on each patch (?) Are these instruments exclusive one-at-a-time or are some of them designed to work together? (ie can you play bombos and dohls on the same patch?)


----------



## korgscrew

Hmmm, I'm really disappointed. I thought it wouldn't sound as good as this!!!!!

Roll on Tuesday!!


----------



## RasmusFors

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Quite honestly I think the Geoff Fosters mixes was the best sounding ones :D


----------



## dannthr

Guy, I was wondering the same thing. I think it'd be practical to be able to activate/deactivate the instruments like design layers since they're all identically mapped (and in some cases with massive gaps between articulations).


----------



## korgscrew

The difference in mixes are eye opening! Alan's will have the sound we all know and love. The other mixes sound totally different! Kind of loads of libraries in one!


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

>8o 

is it me only? I had an eargasm at 10.43.. yep, when Paul laughed after playing Taiko Ensemble  
oh shoot, I believe I can't NOT have this!!
(o::o)

you should have warned about the subliminal borg message in the video
"resistence is futile" :mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist

dannthr @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Guy, I was wondering the same thing. I think it'd be practical to be able to activate/deactivate the instruments like design layers since they're all identically mapped (and in some cases with massive gaps between articulations).



In the last time I am working more and more with tons of Kontakt instances where "multis" are loaded. ...


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Guy Rowland @ Fri 22 Nov said:


> Very basic question - I'm guessing the different instruments are switchable on the different keyswitches on each patch (?) Are these instruments exclusive one-at-a-time or are some of them designed to work together? (ie can you play bombos and dohls on the same patch?)



I wondered the same during the video.
I think anyway you can load a second patch eventually and give it the same midi channel...

I wonder instead if every mic fader can be assigned to a CC control and so being able to automate a dynamic mixing of the mics in the DAW.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Polarity @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> I wonder instead if every mic fader can be assigned to a CC control and so being able to automate a dynamic mixing of the mics in the DAW.



A "must" and I am sure it is there. (You can get it easily in the Kontakt settings)


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

...gaffa taped to the floor to pick up floor resonance...

:!: 

=o


----------



## korgscrew

You guys must be do proud. Thinking back after releasing your first library, a percussion library at that, you would have had a hernia if someone said you would release this collaborated beast not so far in the future!

Bravo!


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Huge Congrats! Sounds amazing. Crazy how different each version of the mixes is. A real testament to your thoroughness, and the incredible character of that room/engineers/gear. 

Now obviously we'll get a HZ and Alan Meyerson mix of all of the older Spitfire libs too. Can't wait! :D


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

...mhh... on a second thought... sloppy...really SLOPPY JOB... Where are the close mics picking up windows resonance only?

Ran out of mic channels eeh? :lol:


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



SoundTravels @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Now obviously we'll get a HZ and Alan Meyerson mix of all of the older Spitfire libs too. Can't wait! :D



Yes please


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

yep, it's really impressive how the different mics sets change the sounds...

Am I wrong saying the Paper Djuns were one of the sounds used during the scene of the airplane hijack at the beginning in Dark Knight Returns?

EDIT: of course I meant "Dark Knight Rises". Thanks for having reported it.


----------



## korgscrew

It does sound that way. I always thought they were low tuned taikos!


----------



## jamwerks

Totally top notch!


----------



## germancomponist

jamwerks @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Totally top notch!



I did not expect anything else. o=<


----------



## jamwerks

germancomponist @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> I did not expect anything else. o=<


  Well since it's just some "booms", I was ready to think "yeah cool, but don't really need 'em". But as always with SF, in listening, it's just got "quality" written all over it, and got me thinking that these would be good to have.

That room is golden for lots of stuff. The low brass library is absolutely killer imo. And the same seem to be true for percussion.

And... with the 25% coupon, that would make my next buy (their regular perc, & next BML edition) all that much more affordable.


----------



## playz123

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

I can't recall any library in recent years where there was such a difference in sound between the different mics. Absolutely brilliant. I immediately though of starting a pattern using the gallery mics then slowly bringing in the room mics and then finally some close mic. I do wish I was was better at playing percussion, but on the other hand it's not hard to begin to imagine the value this library will have for most composers. It's also mind boggling thinking about the amount of work that went into creating this library. All I'll say is thank goodness I didn't have to try and organize and perfect the 'four billion' samples that were required for this release.


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

I've got one thing to say: Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

This is really something special here. Hans and Spitfire - Thank you for making this possible!!! I am sooo excited!!

Paul, what kind of drive is this coming from? SSD? 7200?


----------



## milesito

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

I'm still in shock ...very nice work to the Spitfire team and congrats on this monumental product. It's hard to know the impact it may have on the industry so soon...


----------



## Polarity

korgscrew @ Fri 22 Nov said:


> It does sound that way. I always thought they were low tuned taikos!



instead I always thought was something new that Hans took off his magic hat and unique around!


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Fuuuuuuudddgggeeeeeeee (in honor of the Christmas Story) those sound good. How do I try and explain this one to the g/f ? lol


----------



## star.keys

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PAUL & CHRISTIAN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*



Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to be able to show you a first look at HZ01.
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy watching and we'll be posting more videos with specific detail about the various areas and functionality of the library soon.
> 
> We are (as ever!) still having a lot of fun tweaking and fine tuning!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Paul




Hi Paul,

This is absolutely fantastic - great sound with a very intuitive interface! Wish these could be shipped on HDD?


----------



## HDJK

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



mgtube @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> I've got one thing to say: Merry Christmas to me!



+1 My words exactly :D


----------



## Luca Capozzi

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Just WOW :shock: 
Outstanding work, guys!


----------



## reddognoyz

the close perspctive stuff sounds great, sounds so well recorded!!


----------



## Guffy

Yes please!

Sounds fantastic!
And yeah, the difference between the mics is really fascinating. Can't wait to get my hands on this :D Was gonna get stormdrum 3, but that can wait..


----------



## woodsdenis

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

First of all Spitfire guys, amazing job and sounds fantastic.

I have question really for the Kontakt gurus out there, If you take one of the big individual mic patches and we are talking 4 stereo plus a 5 channel surround at its max, 9 round robins etc , 13 channels of audio if I am not mistaken. Even the more basic have 9 channels.

Is Kontakt really up to the job of spitting out all of this completely phase aligned. Bearing in we are talking about percussion here and by its nature fast repetitive patterns. 

Any shift of the ambient mics would lead to an awful mush.

Question

1. Does Kontakt keep everything aligned, maintaining phase integrity and overload when overstretched. 

or

2. Does it comprimise and introduce slop in order to keep up. ( which would be sort of ok if each sample + ambience where still aligned)

With the size and complexity of what they have done here its worthwhile knowing the limitations of the platform. This lib really is forging new ground in complexity.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Very cool walk through! It sounds great, I am very excited.


----------



## Allegro

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Polarity @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> >8o
> 
> is it me only? I had an eargasm at 10.43.. yep, when Paul laughed after playing Taiko Ensemble


No, it isn't just you. I had a minor heart attack. Thanks to Paul for saving someone's life by not playing the ensemble any longer.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the positive feedback!

I'll start working my way through the questions in reverse order.

Woods -- 'surround' in the context of the individual patches means 'the distant element' such as you might point into the rear speakers -- or 'ambient'. So its still a two channel feed.

So if you had all 5 (or 6 on the individual mics) running, that would be 10 or 12 mono audio feeds. Sound travels about 1 foot in 1 ms, so even if Kontakt was so bad that everything was up to 1ms out you'd still only be effectively changing the mic position for that ambient feed by 1 foot.

ie: its a non issue! Hope that puts your mind at rest!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



ETMuz @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> This is really something special here. Hans and Spitfire - Thank you for making this possible!!! I am sooo excited!!
> 
> Paul, what kind of drive is this coming from? SSD? 7200?



This is running off an SSD, but its perfectly fine off 7200 as well, I've been working from both.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Polarity @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri 22 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very basic question - I'm guessing the different instruments are switchable on the different keyswitches on each patch (?) Are these instruments exclusive one-at-a-time or are some of them designed to work together? (ie can you play bombos and dohls on the same patch?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered the same during the video.
> I think anyway you can load a second patch eventually and give it the same midi channel...
> 
> I wonder instead if every mic fader can be assigned to a CC control and so being able to automate a dynamic mixing of the mics in the DAW.
Click to expand...


All the mic faders are CC controllable as in all our libs -- and re the multiple instrument, we'll have a go with that and see how it works -- I think in the majority of situations you wouldn't want this though as you'd want to tweak the individual sound and or timing of the part, and its pretty simply to load up the patch twice and apply the same midi channel! But I'll get back to you.

Thanks!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Hi all,

In reply to the download vs HD delivery: the first part of the library, the Artist Elements, is a 52 GB download in RAR format.

Its large, but not unmanageable! Its also the largest part of the library (apart from the 5.1 and 5.0 section) -- for example the Stereo Mixes will be around 18GB.

We are simply not set up to start shipping HDs around the world in the quantities we are talking about, and it would have a very significant cost increase in the library.

We also believe that digital delivery is the most environmentally friendly way to distribute, having issued our first library way back on DVD!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Synesthesia @ 23/11/2013 said:


> We also believe that digital delivery is the most environmentally friendly way to distribute, having issued our first library way back on DVD!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Yet another reason to support this company Great guys!!


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> All the mic faders are CC controllable as in all our libs -- and re the multiple instrument, we'll have a go with that and see how it works -- I think in the majority of situations you wouldn't want this though as you'd want to tweak the individual sound and or timing of the part, and its pretty simply to load up the patch twice and apply the same midi channel! But I'll get back to you.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks Paul. FWIW I think layering the instruments would be super-useful if it's possible - indeed from the different and idiosyncratic layouts of the instruments I wondered if that was the rationale. It would be great in a template to have just a handful of HZ patches with their instruments ranged across the keyboard, with the mics brought out onto separate faders (or cc controlled). Then if I needed a different tone beyond that setup (or different mixes for the different instruments on the same patch) I could just load up a specific nki. I realise I can layer lots of identical nkis to achieve the same effect, but it becomes quite inefficient RAM-wise as each instance uses memory even if all samples are purged.

On the issue of memory management, is it possible to separate the three different sets of Artist Elements mics onto different drives?

Thanks for all the info, the library is sounding great.


----------



## Consona

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Polarity @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Dark Knight Returns?


The Dark Knight _Rises_ (Sorry for sort of grammar nazi post but I could not help myself.




)


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

As for GUI, I think the picture representation of each instrument is very pretty.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Guy Rowland @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the mic faders are CC controllable as in all our libs -- and re the multiple instrument, we'll have a go with that and see how it works -- I think in the majority of situations you wouldn't want this though as you'd want to tweak the individual sound and or timing of the part, and its pretty simply to load up the patch twice and apply the same midi channel! But I'll get back to you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Paul. FWIW I think layering the instruments would be super-useful if it's possible - indeed from the different and idiosyncratic layouts of the instruments I wondered if that was the rationale. It would be great in a template to have just a handful of HZ patches with their instruments ranged across the keyboard, with the mics brought out onto separate faders (or cc controlled). Then if I needed a different tone beyond that setup (or different mixes for the different instruments on the same patch) I could just load up a specific nki. I realise I can layer lots of identical nkis to achieve the same effect, but it becomes quite inefficient RAM-wise as each instance uses memory even if all samples are purged.
> 
> On the issue of memory management, is it possible to separate the three different sets of Artist Elements mics onto different drives?
> 
> Thanks for all the info, the library is sounding great.
Click to expand...


Its not possible to separate out the individual Artist Elements sub sections no. In terms of the layout - the reason they are laid out and there are sometimes gaps is that eg: you always get Puillis on the same keys, you always get the hard stick hits on the same keys, Hard stick rolls etc.

It should be very easy -- one kb layout to learn for almost everything!

Understand your point about the RAM usage per instance, we'll check this out and see how well it performs with multiple instruments loaded per patch.

Thanks for the kind words also! Glad you are liking the sound.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Lex

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Its large, but not unmanageable! Its also the largest part of the library (apart from the 5.1 and 5.0 section) -- for example the Stereo Mixes will be around 18GB.
> 
> 
> Paul



Does this mean that for those that plan to use only stereo mixes it will be a 18Gb download for the whole thing?

alex


----------



## marcotronic

Really love the sound! Completely fell in love with the Taikos and Timpani and how the overall sound can be formed with the differrent mics!

Looking forward to this lib!

marco


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Lex @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Its large, but not unmanageable! Its also the largest part of the library (apart from the 5.1 and 5.0 section) -- for example the Stereo Mixes will be around 18GB.
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that for those that plan to use only stereo mixes it will be a 18Gb download for the whole thing?
> 
> alex
Click to expand...


Thats correct Alex, but bear in mind you get three mixes, HZ, AM, GF -- but no control over perspective. Its not like you get three stereo mixes, close, medium, big.

So I'd strongly recommend the Artist Elements as the first port of call!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Re the multiple arts per patch:

Chaps this is something we need to look at for v1.1

Ideally you would need control over the levels of each art.

We also need to solve the issue of how you see on the keyboard the articulations available for the individual sounds.

so.. leave it with us.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## spiralbill

This thing is purely amazing.
I'm speechless about the quality.
But after watching this video and the other interview videos this is what I thought.

Now everyone is gonna have a good sound. Even though its super flexible and can be used it so many different ways, its still scary to think that EVERYONE can have these amazing sounds in their hands. Now you really need to have a SKILL to prove yourself as a "composer" and differentiate yourself from random guys hitting random notes on a keyboard.

Just to be clear on this, this is not a BAD thing at all. I just suddenly feel more competition and challenge! :D


----------



## Lex

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Lex @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Its large, but not unmanageable! Its also the largest part of the library (apart from the 5.1 and 5.0 section) -- for example the Stereo Mixes will be around 18GB.
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that for those that plan to use only stereo mixes it will be a 18Gb download for the whole thing?
> 
> alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct Alex, but bear in mind you get three mixes, HZ, AM, GF -- but no control over perspective. Its not like you get three stereo mixes, close, medium, big.
> 
> So I'd strongly recommend the Artist Elements as the first port of call!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


Thanks Paul, but I feel so dumb cause I still don't understand, does that mean that if I'm not interested in surround mixes but I do want all three HZ,AM,GF I need to get Artist Elements which will be 18Gb download? 

And the lib sounds amazing, I really can't believe this is a public release. Thanks for that!

alex


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Consona @ Sat 23 Nov said:


> Polarity @ Fri Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight Returns?
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight _Rises_ (Sorry for sort of grammar nazi post but I could not help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...


Yep, thanks!! :lol: 
It was Dark Knight Rises off course, but I'm sure all understood because I was thinking just about Hans Zimmer sound
My mistake was due to the fact that in Italy distibutor titled "Il Cavaliere Oscuro - Il Ritorno" and in that moment I just did the exact translation from it. :mrgreen: 

I realize now that "Dark Knight Returns" indeed exists: it's an animation movie of 2012 taken from a DC Ciomics graphic novel.

Ok, sorry for the small Off Topic... back On Topic now


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Synesthesia @ Sat 23 Nov said:


> All the mic faders are CC controllable as in all our libs --



Thanks!!
This would be my first library by Spitfire, so I wasn't sure about that.
Great.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*

Man, I can't even imagine the amount of editing/programming/scripting that went into this. Such a huge product for the price - these really are amazing times we live in as computer composers. November is looking to be the best month of the year for exciting new cutting edge sample libraries.


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



feck @ 23/11/2013 said:


> Man, I can't even imagine the amount of editing/programming/scripting that went into this. Such a huge product for the price - these really are amazing times we live in as computer composers. November is looking to be the best month of the year for exciting new cutting edge sample libraries.



And a empty wallet before Christmas... :oops:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

And we also present - an interview with the man himself!


Enjoy!


----------



## valexnerfarious

Thanks Christian ...Cheers


----------



## Jordan Gagne

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*



british_bpm @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> And we also present - an interview with the man himself!
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




I don't get it ... How have Spitfire been ripping Hans off for years? (his words)


----------



## Guy Rowland

He's a decent chap, isn't he?


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*



Jordan Gagne @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> I don't get it ... How have Spitfire been ripping Hans off for years? (his words)



Just started watching this, but Hans arguably pioneered modern sampling and its use in film scores, and keeps pushing things further and further that people keep trying to capture.


----------



## Rctec

"...Spitfire have been ripping me off for years..." That's just me trying to be cheeky. Bit of irony. Taking the piss, as they'd say. They would have - with the 28 cello thing... But they didn't 'cause they got it wrong. They used only 24. Epic Fail! 

No, but seriously, I just like them!
-H-


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

Rctec @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> "...Spitfire have been ripping me off for years..." That's just me trying to be cheeky. Bit of irony. Taking the piss, as they'd say. They would have - with the 28 cello thing... But they didn't 'cause they got it wrong. They used only 24. Epic Fail!
> 
> No, but seriously, I just like them!
> -H-





Yes, Paul and Christian seem like upstanding gents...however can't be too sure if they had the gall to only recorded 24 Cellos.


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

This library sounds ridiculously good. From beautifully rich and detailed through to huge and earth shuddering. Fantastic work guys.


----------



## quantum7

Great interview with Mr. HZ- watched it with my wife...trying to butter her up to allow me just one more library before our Christmas cash-crunch time.


----------



## jamwerks

Cool video there with Hans. I took that phrase to mean that since Hans invented sampling, people who make money using his idea (SF, and everybody else), are "ripping him off". It's obviously tongue-in-cheek, to be taken in the third degree.

It's pretty cool that Hans is involved in this project not for his own private library, but something available to all. That's also quite daring and generous to pretty much give away 30 years of acquired knowledge.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

@HZ

Empty Concerty Halls, just a thought...

You said that sampling is not the reason for empty concert halls, and I certainly would agree. I have no clue what a musician is being paid for performing a filmmusic score on average, I do not know how this compares to other wages he had in the past, ot still receives as being part of his contract, but I feel that Filmmusic alone will not keep the Orchestras alive forever.

I would think that often enough poor acoustics and worn out seats combined with an etiquette that perhaps no longer reflects the social realities contributes to the dilemma of declining visitors. Then again, it is not all about the surrounding as the Royal Festival Hall for example was given a make over for a juicy 111 Million Sterling back in 07, Marin Alsop's Concert was still half empty from reports, really sad.

I remember when I was given a ticket for Gürzenich in cologne for an entire year as a gift, I was 14. With 15 I was pestering, and bribing with 12 month lasting " I do all dishes" commitments my parents for as long as it took to be able to see the entire Solti's Der Ring des Nibelungen, this was not a cheap ticket, and my parents were not rich by any stretch of the imagination. 

I think a lot of it is down to parents and educators to make classical music become more a part of our lives again. I think it would be nice if schools at the earliest possible have it written in their policies that they will go to concerts with their students, and I am certain some arrangements could be made. That would be a start....

Now I have written too much already. :lol: 

Thanks for engaging with Spitfire and enabling us to have a part of you in our musical toolsets. For me this will be a massive boost of inspiration, that much I know.

P.S. If you have a minute, I sent you a private message with an idea, and my contact details.

Best
Georg


----------



## Rctec

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

@ Georg,

I agree a hundred percent. Curiously, my upbringing mirrors yours in that I was taken - regularly - to concerts by great orchestra (I saw my first opera when I was two or three years old...I know, pretty crazy, and my mother got many dirty looks from the rest of the audience, but I was spellbound...) but the sound and the experience stayed with me forever.
I was lucky enough to go to school in England where we would go to concerts on a regular basis, which only deepened my realization that this music, those orchestras, that incomparable experience is a treasure in my memory and heart, but something that many people are completely unaware off. It's like the majority of mankind walking right past and never even realizing that they just had a chance to meet the great love, the soulmate of their life...and settled for a night alone with television.

And there is such great music written and performed these days! I mean, why aren't people fighting to see anything Thomas Ades writes. And even my friend Ben Wallfisch - there is a piece on YouTube, commissioned by a Dutch orchestra that is exciting, witty and adventurers - with a pathetic (sorry, Ben!) number of 'views'.

So, yes, I agree. Film will not safe the orchestras. But you know what? for whatever it's worth - there are touring performances of both 'Pirates' and 'Gladiator' in Europe. I have nothing to do with them, other to cheer them on. They are obviously drawing enough of a crowd to make it a viable business proposition...

But then, for instance Pharrell Williams is recording with an orchestra on Monday, and JunkieXL wrote a really rather brilliant symphony that was performed last year. Mike Einziger is forever writing great orchestral music - when he's not hanging out at Harvard or wrting a quick worldwide number one song. So when people on the internet question why I work with these 'pop' guys, it just shows a lack of knowledge where some of the next orchestral composers are to be found. 

Just my usual 4.00 am ramblings 

Best,

-Hz-


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Lex @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lex @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Its large, but not unmanageable! Its also the largest part of the library (apart from the 5.1 and 5.0 section) -- for example the Stereo Mixes will be around 18GB.
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that for those that plan to use only stereo mixes it will be a 18Gb download for the whole thing?
> 
> alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct Alex, but bear in mind you get three mixes, HZ, AM, GF -- but no control over perspective. Its not like you get three stereo mixes, close, medium, big.
> 
> So I'd strongly recommend the Artist Elements as the first port of call!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Paul, but I feel so dumb cause I still don't understand, does that mean that if I'm not interested in surround mixes but I do want all three HZ,AM,GF I need to get Artist Elements which will be 18Gb download?
> 
> And the lib sounds amazing, I really can't believe this is a public release. Thanks for that!
> 
> alex
Click to expand...


Hi Alex,

I think Paul means that the stereo mixes are 18 gbs of content. Artist elements is a different part where you have access to multiple mics.

So you can definitely download the mixes only, and thats 18 gbs. But if you want to access different mics and play with the mic balances yourself, then you need to download the artist elements part.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Lex

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH*



Spitfire Audio rep. @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Lex @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lex @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Its large, but not unmanageable! Its also the largest part of the library (apart from the 5.1 and 5.0 section) -- for example the Stereo Mixes will be around 18GB.
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that for those that plan to use only stereo mixes it will be a 18Gb download for the whole thing?
> 
> alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct Alex, but bear in mind you get three mixes, HZ, AM, GF -- but no control over perspective. Its not like you get three stereo mixes, close, medium, big.
> 
> So I'd strongly recommend the Artist Elements as the first port of call!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Paul, but I feel so dumb cause I still don't understand, does that mean that if I'm not interested in surround mixes but I do want all three HZ,AM,GF I need to get Artist Elements which will be 18Gb download?
> 
> And the lib sounds amazing, I really can't believe this is a public release. Thanks for that!
> 
> alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> I think Paul means that the stereo mixes are 18 gbs of content. Artist elements is a different part where you have access to multiple mics.
> 
> So you can definitely download the mixes only, and thats 18 gbs. But if you want to access different mics and play with the mic balances yourself, then you need to download the artist elements part.
> 
> Hope that clears it up.
Click to expand...


It does! Thank you 

alex


----------



## Casey Edwards

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*



Rctec @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> And even my friend Ben Wallfisch - there is a piece on YouTube, commissioned by a Dutch orchestra that is exciting, witty and adventurers - with a pathetic (sorry, Ben!) number of 'views'.



I was recently introduced to Ben's music through his work on a Peter Pan staging. Absolutely a fantastic composer! I couldn't stop listening for hours picking out on all the wonderful colours he used. It's a shame how much wonderful music is out there, and so little time to enjoy it all.


----------



## Ed

Can the SF guys or Hans speak a bit more about the more processed elements in the library? I assume JunkieXL's contribution is going to be a bit more produced, am I understanding that right? Seems like there's such a lot of potential with the raw materials for this. I'd even pay for a new volume if you paid a bunch of classic Remote Control/Media Ventures/Tobias Marberger sound engineers to do this.


----------



## Daniel James

Ed @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Can the SF guys or Hans speak a bit more about the more processed elements in the library? I assume JunkieXL's is going to be a bit more produced, am I understanding that right?



Yeah this is my hope too. I would love a hyper processed option! The source material is definitely there! fingers crossed 

I was also wondering after watching the video, Will there be an option to load more than one drum in a patch at a time? I see that you have some large inactive keys in the middle octave, would be cool if you could load up 2 or 3 and have a semi master patch.

I was also wondering if, in the additional mics patches, there would be a way to layer them with the close-room-surround mics, or will that require a two separate patches? Would be cool to layer like the bottle mic with a bit of close mic for example.

-DJ


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Great interview with Hans! I can totally relate to those moments in a gig when you wish you could just keep doing sound design instead of note inputing (I know, I know, terrible reduction of the glorious act of composing) - it's so much fun and the possibilities stretch out to the centre of the Milky Way.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

Congratulations: really love what is heard in the walkthrough!
The close mikes are great too!

Will the different mike perspectives be available as the first download, or will we have to wait for those?


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Congratulations: really love what is heard in the walkthrough!
> The close mikes are great too!
> 
> Will the different mike perspectives be available as the first download, or will we have to wait for those?



Hi Patrick,

The first stage of the release is the Artist Elements (controllable perspectives mixed by Hans Zimmer, Geoff Foster and Alan Meyerson), demonstrated in the early parts of the video. Artist Elements gives you control of the different mic perspectives chosen by the mixers.


----------



## Blackster

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

Sorry if that has been asked before: Will there be an upgrade option from the stereo mixes to Artist Elements?


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*



Blackster @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Sorry if that has been asked before: Will there be an upgrade option from the stereo mixes to Artist Elements?



Hi Blackster,

Both Artist Elements and the stereo mixes are included in the purchase, it's just that the stereo mixes will be released later on. This release is so massive (200 gb in total) that we need to release the library in stages, but everything listed on the website (link below) is included in the purchase.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-ensembles (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percuss ... -ensembles)


----------



## Blackster

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

Thanks Erik! Looking forward to it.


----------



## dannthr

Was anyone else continuously drawn to the 5 against 8 arpeggiation pattern in the background?

[][][][][][][][]
[]_[][][]

Was I the only one? This is what happens late at night.


----------



## Dan Mott

We need another walkthrough imo............


----------



## dedersen

dannthr @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Was anyone else continuously drawn to the 5 against 8 arpeggiation pattern in the background?
> 
> [][][][][][][][]
> []_[][][]
> 
> Was I the only one? This is what happens late at night.


No, I was hypnotized by that thing through the whole interview!


----------



## Synesthesia

HI chaps,

Just to add to what Erik already mentioned, you'll get all of the mics and mixes -- but we are staging the download links to help everyone get the best download experience.

So first out of the traps is the Artist elements, and then Stereo mixes follows, then Additional Mics, and finally Surround mixes (5.1 and 5.0).

Hope that helps explain!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## dedersen

By the way, I have really enjoyed all the interviews you guys have been posting. The enthusiasm of everyone involved really shines through!


----------



## Daniel James

Wouldn't it have made more sense to start with a smaller download first? Then while people were off having fun with the Stereo mixes you could release the bigger ones as there will be less people clogging the bandwidth with bigger download files because they are already off having fun  Although I think I want the Artist elements first so I am happy either way 

Also was there and responses to the questions I posted above?

" Will there be an option to load more than one drum in a patch at a time? I see that you have some large inactive keys in the middle octave, would be cool if you could load up 2 or 3 and have a semi master patch. "

"I was also wondering if, in the additional mics patches, there would be a way to layer them with the close-room-surround mics, or will that require a two separate patches? Would be cool to layer like the bottle mic with a bit of close mic for example. "

Cheers guys! Can't wait.

-DJ


----------



## thebob

Synesthesia @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> HI chaps,
> 
> Just to add to what Erik already mentioned, you'll get all of the mics and mixes -- but we are staging the download links to help everyone get the best download experience.
> 
> So first out of the traps is the Artist elements, and then Stereo mixes follows, then Additional Mics, and finally Surround mixes (5.1 and 5.0).
> 
> Hope that helps explain!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul



just to get sure : every sample (instrument / RR / layer) will be available in each perspective (with each additional mics, etc..), right ?

Actually I'm not much in need for percs and my own music isn't the target of the orientation of this lib, but working with spaces design and playing with timbre properties is my thing, so all these different mics possibilities is precisely what would interest me. 

I'm especially interested in the additional mics. will the wait be long for the free updates that include them ? 

thank you ! sounds of the first walkthrough are impressive !


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*



Rctec @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> I was taken - regularly - to concerts by great orchestra (I saw my first opera when I was two or three years old...I know, pretty crazy, and my mother got many dirty looks from the rest of the audience, but I was spellbound...) but the sound and the experience stayed with me forever.



Fantastic :!: :D 

Thank you Hans! Yes, it is amazing what the originally venezualian and now global initiative of El Sistema has achieved. That's the spirit. 

http://elsistemausa.org/

Those who might not have heard of them, here are the maestros themselves, Thomas Adès conducting the amazing "Totentanz" with the BBC orchestra, and Benjamin Wallfisch conducting "Spectral Light". 

Talk about pure inspiration.  





Best
Georg


----------



## tmm

'Totentanz', is that something along the line of 'death dance' or 'dance of death'? Pretty incredible piece.


----------



## thebob

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

"dance of the dead" if my german hasn't completely gone


----------



## tmm

Ha, yep, I knew it was something along those lines... I had German classes for 5 years when I was younger, but haven't had any real opportunities to keep it sharp in 10 or more years.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - HZ INTERVIEW & FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH!*

Hi everyone - 

Here are the first few demos which we hope will illustrate the versatility of this library, the different perspectives and possible applications. All demos are out of the box, Christian's has some Logic effects and automation applied.

All demos are 100% HZ01 apart from Andy's which has a touch of Spitfire orchestra!

Hope you enjoy listening -- many more demos to come over the coming days.

All the best!

Christian & Paul


[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_COMECLOSER_CH.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_Brazilia_PT.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DoricMaze_AB.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_Parallels_PT.mp3[/mp3]



http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... SER_CH.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... lia_PT.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... aze_AB.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... els_PT.mp3


----------



## thebob

tmm @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Ha, yep, I knew it was something along those lines... I had German classes for 5 years when I was younger, but haven't had any real opportunities to keep it sharp in 10 or more years.



me too, 
"aber Ich habe alles(?) vergessen", although I played in a german band some times ago (and my grandma is a Zimmer!), but I mistakenly chose english for communicating with the other members. too bad. now I have to rely on translations to read Husserl. 



To stick back on the subject, I add to my above comment that the presence of Tombek is also a motivation for me. I have my own custom lib of tombek with lots of mics, but this one sounds superb, though not traditional.


----------



## zvenx

The demos sound great and versatile. I wont happen but a demo from troels with this libarary.......heaven

Rsp


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

I enjoyed it to watch the last video. Nice interview.


----------



## DynamicK

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

I was sitting on the fence thinking do I really need this...these demos have sold it to me. Extremely versatile. Brilliant. Just out of interest what FX is Christian using on his demo. ( Especially the sweep stutter thingies)


----------



## tmm

Really enjoyed some of the sounds in the YT demo, and was looking forward to seeing how they could be used in a composition, but TBH, there wasn't a point in any of the 4 mp3s that tripped the 'I have to have it!' indicator for me. All the sounds were good, but the 'little something' wasn't there yet for me. Very likely it's just that the instruments / perspectives I liked in the YT demo weren't used in the mp3s… there is quite a wide selection of sounds here.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

I have to agree with TMM...


----------



## Click Sky Fade

tmm @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Really enjoyed some of the sounds in the YT demo, and was looking forward to seeing how they could be used in a composition, but TBH, there wasn't a point in any of the 4 mp3s that tripped the 'I have to have it!' indicator for me. All the sounds were good, but the 'little something' wasn't there yet for me. Very likely it's just that the instruments / perspectives I liked in the YT demo weren't used in the mp3s… there is quite a wide selection of sounds here.



I know exactly where you are coming from however the 4 mp3's do demonstrate the versatility/flexibility of the library. It would have been interesting to hear a demo from Hans too..

I'm not slating the library as me purchasing it is a definite. Each of us, like Paul, Christian and Andy will use it in our own way and I equally look forward to other users implementations as I do my own.


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

I'll have to be honest and say these mp3 demos didn't really do it for me. However the youtube video had already sold it, so Spitfire will be taking my money (again).


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



DynamicK @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> I was sitting on the fence thinking do I really need this...these demos have sold it to me. Extremely versatile. Brilliant. Just out of interest what FX is Christian using on his demo. ( Especially the sweep stutter thingies)



Thanks, we're itching to have a very HZ style demo which is being done for us now, these are slightly more esoteric from what you'd expect this lib can do out of the box.

For my demo I used a bit of Logic Distortion, and Logic Tremolo with the rate automated. The screeching synthier sound half way in is the timps with some Logic distortion and camel Phatt on. 

Best.

Oh and the manual just went up with some exclusive session photos:

Here's the MANUAL with exclusive session pictures:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/HZ01_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmanual!!! /\~O


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

I think those demos showed some good versatility inlcuding some quiter stuff.

I especially loved Come Closer. Brilliant rhythms in that. Reminded me a bit of some the percussive styles of the Orb, layering phat acoustic percussion in contrasting ways by having very different tones cut in and out.


----------



## PMortise

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> I think those demos showed some good versatility inlcuding some quiter stuff.


 Yes - I especially liked "Parallels_PT" for that reason. It shows what can be done outside of the typically epic boom-BASH from "go" sort of thing. Nice pickup at 01:01.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

What is really becoming clear is that this library doesn't seem to have nearly as much overlap as I had thought with the epic cinematic percussion that I already like CinePerc Epic and Soundiron APE. This library is certainly not all about the big boom and ensemble bangs.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Christian, Paul,

Manual PAGE 28 :!: 

As a fine art photographer myself...Chapeaux :!: I love it!

Who made it?

Best
Georg


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

I did!!

We took so many pictures we had to work out what to do with them!

I'm not sure if Hans has seen it yet!!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

To be honest, I hope there will be some more context demos.
Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the demos and the percs sound very good on their own, but I don't want to hear 4 bar patterns just copied over and added some new stuff once in a while. Sorry for being honest, but that's what me brought furthest in this world! 
EDIT: Oh, I've seen a previous post with more demos to come soon. I will stay tuned!


----------



## korgscrew

I appreciate the collaboration and all the work that went onto this. But this isn't as much as a release day purchase as I thought it was. They sound great, rich and full, but as someone else said, I've yet to hear that special little bit of something. I'd like to hear some proper demos before I really make my mind up. I think with percussion it kind of the opposite with other demos like brass, strings etc. with percussion it's better to hear how they will sound in a full mix. I don't know if it was the hype that lasted a year though 

Please can we have next year -

Danny Elfman Strings and choirs


----------



## tmm

korgscrew @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> I think with percussion it kind of the opposite with other demos like brass, strings etc. with percussion it's better to hear how they will sound in a full mix.



I don't totally agree… in the mix is nice, yes, but many a good percussion-only demo has been made with little / no other instruments. I just need to hear the creative spark. Example: Evolution Series' Asia Percussion demo 'Lost Asia'… gorgeous song, and mostly percussion with a solo voice. Yes, that's technically 'in the mix', but it's a mix that's 90% percussion.


----------



## Giant_Shadow

S.O.B. I might have to sell a kidney to get this by the 9th and might be single again but it will be mine! lol



Synesthesia @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Here are the first few demos which we hope will illustrate the versatility of this library, the different perspectives and possible applications. All demos are out of the box, Christian's has some Logic effects and automation applied.
> 
> All demos are 100% HZ01 apart from Andy's which has a touch of Spitfire orchestra!
> 
> Hope you enjoy listening -- many more demos to come over the coming days.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Christian & Paul





british_bpm @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> I did!!
> 
> We took so many pictures we had to work out what to do with them!
> 
> I'm not sure if Hans has seen it yet!!
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



Just don't use any of those old Buggles photo's you have guys o-[][]-o


----------



## Dr.Quest

Why doesn't someone take the percussion only demos and add some stuff to them? Seems like a good way to see what they sound like with your stuff.


----------



## korgscrew

tmm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> korgscrew @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think with percussion it kind of the opposite with other demos like brass, strings etc. with percussion it's better to hear how they will sound in a full mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't totally agree… in the mix is nice, yes, but many a good percussion-only demo has been made with little / no other instruments. I just need to hear the creative spark. Example: Evolution Series' Asia Percussion demo 'Lost Asia'… gorgeous song, and mostly percussion with a solo voice. Yes, that's technically 'in the mix', but it's a mix that's 90% percussion.
Click to expand...


I didn't explain myself very well there. Apologies!

I'm all for solo perc demos. To me, perc in a full mix is more important than the solo ones. /\~O


----------



## tmm

korgscrew @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Please can we have next year -
> 
> Danny Elfman ... choirs



+1 Yes, yes… Elfman choirs, and choirs made by SF… both things that are needed o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist

Dr.Quest @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Why doesn't someone take the percussion only demos and add some stuff to them? Seems like a good way to see what they sound like with your stuff.


----------



## tmm

I think, if you're demonstrating a perc library stamped with the signature of one of the most innovative & creative cinematic percussion composers of this generation, you would want the percussive elements of the demo composition (if not the whole composition) to be (at least nearly) as innovative and creative. I'm really not trying to be harsh or offensive… I'm sure the product will be as legendary as I've expected it to be. I guess the first demos just weren't what I expected. All 100% subjective, and coming from the ears of someone who isn't doing this for a living (though I'd love to be!), so take it FWIW.


----------



## Lloyd10

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Totally agree...


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Guys....

Just early demos.... we've been working on this for 12 months now, so a thousand apologies for having some fun... We also think it's really important to encourage people to use HZ01 to their own original creative goals. First time I heard the bass drum gallery I thought "I needs to hear some distortion on that", and from that came my demo... We'll get you guys some examples of what you already know this lib will do with bells on soon enough. 

C. x


----------



## Ryan

Will you be releasing it daytime tomorrow, or 00:01? 

Just to make sure I could start the download before heading for a job. Would be great to have it in the morning 

Smile.


----------



## rJames

tmm @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> I think, if you're demonstrating a perc library stamped with the signature of one of the most innovative & creative cinematic percussion composers of this generation, you would want the percussive elements of the demo composition (if not the whole composition) to be (at least nearly) as innovative and creative. I'm really not trying to be harsh or offensive… I'm sure the product will be as legendary as I've expected it to be. I guess the first demos just weren't what I expected. All 100% subjective, and coming from the ears of someone who isn't doing this for a living (though I'd love to be!), so take it FWIW.



Ouch! (I totally agree) The walkthrough video was so much more impressive.


----------



## tmm

Daniel James @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Also was there and responses to the questions I posted above?
> 
> " Will there be an option to load more than one drum in a patch at a time? I see that you have some large inactive keys in the middle octave, would be cool if you could load up 2 or 3 and have a semi master patch. "



+1 very curious on this one, too


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Just early demos...
ok...
just so disappointing... :shock: 

sorry if I give another kick in your teeth, but for sure this is not what one would expect - the day before the release - from a library with the name "Hans Zimmer" in it... 
and looking for those sound details we heard, especially some sounds...
(EDIT: I mean those heard in the YT walkthrough)

ok, back to patience mod now :mrgreen:


----------



## thebob

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Let's give these busy guys a break, it's ok if one is not sure to buy it the very day of its release, I guess. 
I find it pretty cool that they make demos and walkthrough the way they enjoy, that's part of the personal involvement and sincerity that seems to underlie their products. It matters, to me at least. 

now they know how santa must feel when he climbs down the chimney 0oD


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> I did!!
> 
> We took so many pictures we had to work out what to do with them!
> 
> I'm not sure if Hans has seen it yet!!
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



:D If I may say so, really well done Christian! 

I sent you a PM with a little request.

Best
Georg


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Guys....
> 
> Just early demos.... we've been working on this for 12 months now, so a thousand apologies for having some fun... We also think it's really important to encourage people to use HZ01 to their own original creative goals. First time I heard the bass drum gallery I thought "I needs to hear some distortion on that", and from that came my demo... We'll get you guys some examples of what you already know this lib will do with bells on soon enough.
> 
> C. x



I'm sure no one thinks you shouldn't be having fun, but there is a lot of excitement around the library and the demos just sounded a little....limp. And I agree, I wouldn't want to hear some ZimmerLite, but something to match the immensity of the project. 

It's all good though, I think most peoples trust was earned by the Youtube vid!


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



thebob @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> now they know how santa must feel when he climbs down the chimney 0oD



Ha! +1


----------



## Guy Rowland

tmm @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Daniel James @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also was there and responses to the questions I posted above?
> 
> " Will there be an option to load more than one drum in a patch at a time? I see that you have some large inactive keys in the middle octave, would be cool if you could load up 2 or 3 and have a semi master patch. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 very curious on this one, too
Click to expand...


I think that's pretty much what I was asking earlier in the thread which they responded to - "leave it with us, maybe something for 1.1" was the gist I think.

I really enjoyed Christian's super-processed demo (that high crack snare thing you made is fantastic Christian, you'll have to talk us though that some time), and I liked hearing some subtle stuff in the others, but I can see why some feel disappointed by these. I think we heard from the walkthough just how the library can do BIIIIIG, and I guess it felt odd to hear that absence of heft in the three non-processed tracks. I strongly suspect we'll hear plenty of it in good time though.

Don't know about anyone else, but really looking forward to Daniel James' upcoming walkthrough


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

The situation is not at all so easy for SF. 

The bar is high. Most people now expect a demo at the same high level as that of Hans. 

For myself, the sound examples from the video are convincing me of the quality of the library. I can already hear it in my head how my music will sound with it. 

So, I'm excited to see what we will get to hear.

Good luck!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Guy Rowland @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but really looking forward to Daniel James' upcoming walkthrough



Funny I was thinking that earlier.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

I don't understand the big deal about wanting to hear demos. Hans' oversaw the recording with the same players and engineers he has been using for years. If you want to hear demos, aren't Hans' discographies enough?


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> I don't understand the big deal about wanting to hear demos. Hans' oversaw the recording with the same players and engineers he has been using for years. If you want to hear demos, aren't Hans' discographies enough?




Are you for real? Seriously?

Demos are really important for purchase decisions. Doesn't matter who made it.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the big deal about wanting to hear demos. Hans' oversaw the recording with the same players and engineers he has been using for years. If you want to hear demos, aren't Hans' discographies enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real? Seriously?
> 
> Demos are really important for purchase decisions. Doesn't matter who made it.
Click to expand...


I am serious. Why, with all of the knowledge of HOW this was made from the videos and interviews posted, would one need to question whether it will sound good? It will sound like Hans' previous scores. I am not saying demos aren't important, but some of the posters here are taking it a bit far by criticizing the !!MP3!! demos Paul and Christian made quickly. Sorry, but with the pedigree of all involved with this project, I am buying it without even caring about what demos they put up - I am confident that I will find musical ways to use these samples in my pieces either way.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



germancomponist @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> For myself, the sound examples from the video are convincing me of the quality of the library. I can already hear it in my head how my music will sound with it.



This!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Two companies I would buy from "blindfold", Spectrasonics and Spitfire Audio, and in a way that is not really blindfold, it is trust earned. 

Seriosuly, a product where such colossal soundengineering expertise and world class musicianship came together, the best of the best, is a no brainer for me. 

I'd want it without having heard a single note.


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the big deal about wanting to hear demos. Hans' oversaw the recording with the same players and engineers he has been using for years. If you want to hear demos, aren't Hans' discographies enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real? Seriously?
> 
> Demos are really important for purchase decisions. Doesn't matter who made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am serious. Why, with all of the knowledge of HOW this was made from the videos and interviews posted, would one need to question whether it will sound good? It will sound like Hans' previous scores. I am not saying demos aren't important, but some of the posters here are taking it a bit far by criticizing the !!MP3!! demos Paul and Christian made quickly. Sorry, but with the pedigree of all involved with this project, I am buying it without even caring about what demos they put up - I am confident that I will find musical ways to use these samples in my pieces either way.
Click to expand...



Well I am sorry about the way you purchase then.

I think they have every right to critic the demos. It seems Spitfire have spent too much time doing hype interviews and talking, rather than doing some in depth walkthroughs and demos. In fact, most of Spitfires demo tracks on their site are really not convincing at all for their products and there are so few of them.

Sorry, can't help my self, but the walkthrough that Paul did (no offense) was like all the other walkthroughs he does, which are rushed. Basically a few presses of the keys, then moves on to the next instrument. Another few presses of the keys, then moves on again, without even giving the instrument a PROPER play. Instead, he decides to play the keys randomly, without any rhythmic playing at all. Their demos have the same style that they do when they want to show off the library. Key word (QUICK). You can't decide on something when someone is doing a quick and rushed walkthrough or a quick little demo. You really need to see what it can do in many areas.

This then confuses me about how amazed everyone was from the video. You only heard a few little hits from each instrument, what's the fuss about? Sure, the few hits sounded nice, but there is no way of knowing how smooth the dynamics are. How fast you can play the drums without them sounding sloppy and too flammy and many more.

If you buy a product with a blindfold just because of a name, then that's just being a fanboy.

Also. Look at the Mikes from Cinesamples. They announce Cinestrings with little hype and look what they do for us... A long in depth walkthrough, explaining everything, as well as demos, even before we heard a single hit from a drum by the Spitfire guys. No hype. No BS. No interviews. No talking up the lib like it's the most incredible thing in the world.
Just my op.


----------



## quantum7

I disagree with a lot that Dan Mott said above. I personally enjoy their walk-throughs and always feel like I get to know the products well after viewing them. I'm not really sure myself why Spitfire decided to post those particular demos, but that said, who cares- the video demonstration already sold me....not to mention HZ and the rest of his very accomplished gang's involvement in the project....AND Spitfire's near-perfect reputation of incredible libraries....which consists of at least the 6 libraries that I personally own from them. If that makes me a "fanboy"....then a fanboy be I. Nuff said!


----------



## Dr.Quest

It's amazing to me to read the first 2 or 3 pages of this thread then read these last 3 pages. From drooling and wanting to buy sight unseen (unheard) to just plain mean. I sure wouldn't want to be trapped in the Zombiepocalypse with some of these people.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> If you buy a product with a blindfold just because of a name, then that's just being a fanboy.



Sorry, but that's just ridiculous. If I eat a restaurant 20 times and have a great meal every time, should I demand that EVERY time I go back to try a new dish they let me sample it first so I know that it will be as good as everything else I have had? It is called REPUTATION - and it has to be earned. Spitfire is a company which I have been buying products from for years now. I have yet to be disappointed. Being a loyal customer is NOT being a "fanboy", it is called being an educated buyer. I know they put out quality products. I certainly don't expect you or anyone else to feel the same, just wanted to clarify why it is that I don't personally need to hear any more than I already have. I will be buying this anyhow.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



feck @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a product with a blindfold just because of a name, then that's just being a fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's just ridiculous. If I eat a restaurant 20 times and have a great meal every time, should I demand that EVERY time I go back to try a new dish they let me sample it first so I know that it will be as good as everything else I have had? It is called REPUTATION - and it has to be earned. Spitfire is a company which I have been buying products from for years now. I have yet to be disappointed. Being a loyal customer is NOT being a "fanboy", it is called being an educated buyer. I know they put out quality products. I certainly don't expect you or anyone else to feel the same, just wanted to clarify why it is that I don't personally need to hear any more than I already have. I will be buying this anyhow.
Click to expand...


Well said!  The word fanboy seems to frequently be used by people who are angry that others are not seeing things their way- "you are not hard on developer X like me, therefore you are a fanboy". :roll:


----------



## RiffWraith

Dr.Quest @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> I sure wouldn't want to be trapped in the Zombiepocalypse with some of these people.



What about Zimmerpocalypse?

Ok, I'll get me coat.


----------



## Guy Rowland

RiffWraith @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> What about Zimmerpocalypse?



Genius.

Spitfire - quick! There's still time for a name change!!!


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a product with a blindfold just because of a name, then that's just being a fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's just ridiculous. If I eat a restaurant 20 times and have a great meal every time, should I demand that EVERY time I go back to try a new dish they let me sample it first so I know that it will be as good as everything else I have had? It is called REPUTATION - and it has to be earned. Spitfire is a company which I have been buying products from for years now. I have yet to be disappointed. Being a loyal customer is NOT being a "fanboy", it is called being an educated buyer. I know they put out quality products. I certainly don't expect you or anyone else to feel the same, just wanted to clarify why it is that I don't personally need to hear any more than I already have. I will be buying this anyhow.
Click to expand...


Well... A restaurant situation is quite different to this. You are spending way less for a meal, as well as.. if your meal was that bad you can let the chef or staff know and I'm sure they'd give you your money back. Or a voucher. Here, you are basically going in blindfolded with libraries worth at least 500 and up which you cannot resell or get your money back. For me, I like to be more careful. This is a commercial library after all and no matter the reputation of a dev, at least every commercial lib has some flaws and I like to dig in deeper to find out if those flaws are deal breakers and in the past... this has happened.


----------



## Lloyd10

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Unfortunately those 4 demos are just rather an ill fit with the very high expectation level which we have been
told about this product for many months,that's all.

No problem about Spitfire coming up with goods, I'm sure they will deliver.

But those 'launch' demos after all this this time, should have been far better- fact.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a product with a blindfold just because of a name, then that's just being a fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's just ridiculous. If I eat a restaurant 20 times and have a great meal every time, should I demand that EVERY time I go back to try a new dish they let me sample it first so I know that it will be as good as everything else I have had? It is called REPUTATION - and it has to be earned. Spitfire is a company which I have been buying products from for years now. I have yet to be disappointed. Being a loyal customer is NOT being a "fanboy", it is called being an educated buyer. I know they put out quality products. I certainly don't expect you or anyone else to feel the same, just wanted to clarify why it is that I don't personally need to hear any more than I already have. I will be buying this anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... A restaurant situation is quite different to this. You are spending way less for a meal, as well as.. if your meal was that bad you can let the chef or staff know and I'm sure they'd give you your money back. Or a voucher. Here, you are basically going in blindfolded with libraries worth at least 500 and up which you cannot resell or get your money back. For me, I like to be more careful. This is a commercial library after all and no matter the reputation of a dev, at least every commercial lib has some flaws and I like to dig in deeper to find out if those flaws are deal breakers and in the past... this has happened.
Click to expand...


That's cool, everyone's experiences are different. I, for one, am looking forward to some CineZimmer time tomorrow! o-[][]-o


----------



## Dr.Quest

Prepare for the Zimmerpocalypse! It's coming tomorrow!

o[])


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feck @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a product with a blindfold just because of a name, then that's just being a fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's just ridiculous. If I eat a restaurant 20 times and have a great meal every time, should I demand that EVERY time I go back to try a new dish they let me sample it first so I know that it will be as good as everything else I have had? It is called REPUTATION - and it has to be earned. Spitfire is a company which I have been buying products from for years now. I have yet to be disappointed. Being a loyal customer is NOT being a "fanboy", it is called being an educated buyer. I know they put out quality products. I certainly don't expect you or anyone else to feel the same, just wanted to clarify why it is that I don't personally need to hear any more than I already have. I will be buying this anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... A restaurant situation is quite different to this. You are spending way less for a meal, as well as.. if your meal was that bad you can let the chef or staff know and I'm sure they'd give you your money back. Or a voucher. Here, you are basically going in blindfolded with libraries worth at least 500 and up which you cannot resell or get your money back. For me, I like to be more careful. This is a commercial library after all and no matter the reputation of a dev, at least every commercial lib has some flaws and I like to dig in deeper to find out if those flaws are deal breakers and in the past... this has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cool, everyone's experiences are different. I, for one, am looking forward to some CineZimmer time tomorrow! o-[][]-o
Click to expand...



o-[][]-o


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

o[])


----------



## Lex

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Any news on when are they releasing this beast? 
Mid day? Evening?

alex


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

As soon as we can, we've been here for three hours already!!

We've also got some demos on their way up that have been loosening my fillings all morning.

Soon come!

C.


----------



## korgscrew




----------



## TSU

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



Jeffrey Peterson @ 11.26.2013 said:


> Don't do this here.
> 
> I for one am excited  Its release night!!



You are right! Sorry. I won't.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Its release night!!


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Heaviest server load in the history of Spitfire coming in 3...2...1...


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



feck @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> I don't understand the big deal about wanting to hear demos. Hans' oversaw the recording with the same players and engineers he has been using for years. If you want to hear demos, aren't Hans' discographies enough?



It may be personal, but to me a sample lib release should contain a good bunch of demos on release day (especially when it is something like this).
I am aware that the Spitfire guys were working hard of this and I know that the lib will be slammin', personally I also don't need demos to judge the quality of a lib and all that ... but imagine there is new years eve and you don't see a single rocket in the sky but all you hear are like two or three woshes and tiny bangs :|


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



feck @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> I don't understand the big deal about wanting to hear demos. Hans' oversaw the recording with the same players and engineers he has been using for years. If you want to hear demos, aren't Hans' discographies enough?



no, because those show that Hans and co. know how to use their percussions (recorded live by good percussionists). They don't show if I CAN DO the same.

They were not using samples most of the time for certain sounds.
We now have the chance to access to HIS sounds, but they are "just" samples.

I want to know if my computer, my Kontakt, my VE PRO, my Cubase can really play a few of those huge patches the way they sound in my fantasy/mind without choking or putting on knees my system.
I don't intend to build a second computer for using just a percussion library.
I have four 7200rpm hard disks in my system, a usb3 external one and a eSATA eventually.
People asking if we need an SSD for using this library turn on a warning alert...
what the h... why I should need it?

what I heard and saw till now didn't show it to me.
and with HIS sounds.
for now I heard how creative they are at using Logic effects. 

sorry this is me and my money wallet, not you of course...


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*

Hi all,

A few more mp3 demos we rustled up this morning.

Hope these help to demonstrate the versatility of the library.

Thanks!

Paul

"FIRST WAVE" - Ty Unwin
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_FirstWave_TU.mp3[/mp3]

"DAWN" - Christian Henson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_CH.mp3[/mp3]

"GODS OF WOAR" - Blake Robinson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_GodsOfWoar_BR.mp3[/mp3]

"COUNTDOWN" - Paul Thomson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_Countdown_PT.mp3[/mp3]



(Countdown naked)
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_CountdownNAKED_PT.mp3[/mp3]


(Gods of Woar naked)
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_GodsOfWoar_NakedHZ_BR.mp3[/mp3]

(Dawn naked)
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_NAKED_CH.mp3[/mp3]




"FIRST WAVE" - Ty Unwin
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ave_TU.mp3

"DAWN" - Christian Henson
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... N_Z_CH.mp3

"GODS OF WOAR" - Blake Robinson
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oar_BR.mp3

"COUNTDOWN" - Paul Thomson
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... own_PT.mp3


(Countdown naked)
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... KED_PT.mp3


(Gods of Woar naked)
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... dHZ_BR.mp3

(Dawn naked)
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... KED_CH.mp3


----------



## Ryan

I've never been in doubt!! Bring it on


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Ryan!


HZ01 is Released!!


----------



## Ryan

downloading 

I'm shaking.. Is that natural?


----------



## Rctec

Actually, @Polarity, lets see, of the too of my head... "Inception", ”Angels and Demons", "Da Vinci Code", "Sherlock", "Gladiator" and most of the "Batman" films are sampled percussion.

And I'd do a demo, but I'm soooo behind on "Spider-Man" :-(


But a demo still won't guarantee that you can get as good a result out of the same samples as I can.

I find programming perc really quite painful  I spend a solid week on the "Jack Sparrow" suite in "Pirates 2".

Right now, everybody at Remote is overworked. I haven't seen Lorne in weeks. He's working like a madman, Junkie has two huge movies on the go, Henry Jackman's camp is basically on lockdown and I just cancelled Christmas...

So, don't expect a demo soon...

And @Dan Mott, this isn't eating at McDonalds! This library is much cheaper than a decent meal at a great restaurant 

-Hz-


----------



## Ryan

Rctec @ 26/11/2013 said:


> Actually, @Polarity, lets see, of the too of my head... "Inception", ”Angels and Demons", "Da Vinci Code", "Sherlock", "Gladiator" and most of the "Batman" films are sampled percussion.
> 
> And I'd do a demo, but I'm soooo behind on "Spider-Man" :-(
> 
> 
> But a demo still won't guarantee that you can get as good a result out of the same samples as I can.
> 
> I find programming perc really quite painful  I spend a solid week on the "Jack Sparrow" suite in "Pirates 2".
> 
> Right now, everybody at Remote is overworked. I haven't seen Lorne in weeks. He's working like a madman, Junkie has two huge movies on the go, Henry Jackman's camp is basically on lockdown and I just cancelled Christmas...
> 
> So, don't expect a demo soon...
> 
> And @Dan Mott, this isn't eating at McDonalds! This library is much cheaper than a decent meal at a great restaurant
> 
> -Hz-



Tell me if you need help. *smile* o-[][]-o I'll be there in a blink of a moment!


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Yeeeeehaw! Downloading now....tomorrow is gonna be a FUN day! /\~O


----------



## korgscrew

First Wave - Demo

THATS MORE LIKE IT!


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Did a second Sun just appear in the sky , are we now in a binary star system ? ? Sorry , my mistake , it's HZ Percussion o-[][]-o Now the download wait begins !! , by the time it downloads here in Aus , there will be a few films in the Cinemas using it !! As for a HZ demo , no point really , well it would only reiterate what we already know .. It would be brilliant ..


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



> "DAWN" - Christian Henson
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... N_Z_CH.mp3


This track is insane!


----------



## korgscrew

Ok, Fuck it....Bought


----------



## loolaphonic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

The close mics on this this library, they sound amazing!


----------



## british_bpm

korgscrew @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> First Wave - Demo
> 
> THATS MORE LIKE IT!



Glad it meets your approval Korg. 

I hope people can see that by offering up the more esoteric demos as well as the full frontals above that it shows some diverse applications. As Hans himself said he is looking forward to hearing what people come up with using his tools... The Come Closer demo is not as circuit bent as people suggest, it's mainly just close mics but pushed to the limits. Good to hear how brilliantly these close signals have been mixed (All HZ mixes on my demos), my attempts are born of hoping some hip-hoppers go HZ.

I quick thanks to Hans for letting us have the opportunity to share, and be part of this collaboration. I hope people take on the spirit of collaboration that has been offered out by Hans and use this forum and thread to show us how they've been experimenting with the library as we did yesterday. I hope we can return to a more positive outlook about a years worth of work for several dozen people, and use this forum as a means of inspiring each other getting FB, suggestions and requests...

I'm now off to bed!!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



loolaphonic @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> The close mics on this this library, they sound amazing!



Pray tell us who your broadband provider is??!!


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> loolaphonic @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The close mics on this this library, they sound amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell us who your broadband provider is??!!
Click to expand...


Yes please!!


----------



## syashdown

british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> korgscrew @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Wave - Demo
> 
> THATS MORE LIKE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it meets your approval Korg.
> 
> I hope people can see that by offering up the more esoteric demos as well as the full frontals above that it shows some diverse applications. As Hans himself said he is looking forward to hearing what people come up with using his tools... The Come Closer demo is not as circuit bent as people suggest, it's mainly just close mics but pushed to the limits. Good to hear how brilliantly these close signals have been mixed (All HZ mixes on my demos), my attempts are born of hoping some hip-hoppers go HZ.
> 
> I quick thanks to Hans for letting us have the opportunity to share, and be part of this collaboration. I hope people take on the spirit of collaboration that has been offered out by Hans and use this forum and thread to show us how they've been experimenting with the library as we did yesterday. I hope we can return to a more positive outlook about a years worth of work for several dozen people, and use this forum as a means of inspiring each other getting FB, suggestions and requests...
> 
> I'm now off to bed!!
Click to expand...



Fair play to you guys, you showed what a great company you are with your response to the fact that some people (including myself) were a little underwhelmed when getting the first taste of HZ percussion in action. Although, I'd like to make clear from my view that it wasn't the 'esoteric' nature of the demos, just that they sounded a little boring and rushed. 

Look forward to hearing how these sounds get used by everyone (and I mean everyone)...


----------



## loolaphonic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> loolaphonic @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The close mics on this this library, they sound amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell us who your broadband provider is??!!
Click to expand...


I am referring to the walkthrough, sadly


----------



## DynamicK

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Hi all,
> (Dawn naked)
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... N_Z_CH.mp3


Just to point out that Dawn and Dawn Naked are the same file. :?:


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I think a few of us making difficult choices (I sound like a politician...) would really appreciate any advanced heads up on the 1.1 plans. Sonically I think this library sounds really terrific, and I like the simple dynamics control etc. Almost all my reservations concern the layout of the instruments and the way the patches are organised, so getting an idea on future direction during this promo period would be most welcome


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



DynamicK @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> (Dawn naked)
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... N_Z_CH.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> Just to point out that Dawn and Dawn Naked are the same file. :?:
Click to expand...


Fixed! Also added 'Countdown' naked.

Hmm. I didn't think that through properly when I named that track. For any UK TV viewers!!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> I think a few of us making difficult choices (I sound like a politician...) would really appreciate any advanced heads up on the 1.1 plans. Sonically I think this library sounds really terrific, and I like the simple dynamics control etc. Almost all my reservations concern the layout of the instruments and the way the patches are organised, so getting an idea on future direction during this promo period would be most welcome




Fastest ever request for an update, literally 2 hours after release.

Not sure why the concerns about the layout, its the same layout for all instruments in the lib apart from Timps (for obv reasons!) and the boobams patch which is also pitched.

But let us know your feedback after you've been using it for say an hour or two!!

:D


----------



## TimJohnson

Rctec @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> And @Dan Mott, this isn't eating at McDonalds! This library is much cheaper than a decent meal at a great restaurant
> 
> -Hz-



This library is extremely well priced and excellent value for money, however I do have to ask, where on earth are you eating out???

o[])


----------



## Ryan

Really love the tamtam Ensamble! 

EDIT: Holy F*%¤#. Those taiko Ensambles are killing!!!


----------



## korgscrew

Any chance of the midi files for the demos?


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a few of us making difficult choices (I sound like a politician...) would really appreciate any advanced heads up on the 1.1 plans. Sonically I think this library sounds really terrific, and I like the simple dynamics control etc. Almost all my reservations concern the layout of the instruments and the way the patches are organised, so getting an idea on future direction during this promo period would be most welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest ever request for an update, literally 2 hours after release.
> 
> Not sure why the concerns about the layout, its the same layout for all instruments in the lib apart from Timps (for obv reasons!) and the boobams patch which is also pitched.
> 
> But let us know your feedback after you've been using it for say an hour or two!!
> 
> :D
Click to expand...


Ha ha - I beat the release by several days actually, we discussed this several pages ago:



Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Re the multiple arts per patch:
> 
> Chaps this is something we need to look at for v1.1
> 
> Ideally you would need control over the levels of each art.
> 
> We also need to solve the issue of how you see on the keyboard the articulations available for the individual sounds.
> 
> so.. leave it with us.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



This is what I was referring to. Obviously this is the most insanely competitive week in the year to release something, amid other strong competition (all of whom have taken huge amounts of time and resources also) so all info is gratefully received. If I knew there would be some new master patches with the instruments layered - hopefully in a logical way, it would really help me make a decision!

Right now the layout is the only negative for me - I get the broad concept of sticks on white, brushes on black etc but going between the patches there seems a lot of space, without the ability to layer the instruments in the same nki. As several of us have said, it would be great to have some ensemble patches for playing different instruments in the same patch simultaneously, and I understood from your reply above that this would be looked at.

It IS sounding wonderful. Just a bit of understanding on the consumer side about the sheer embarrassment of riches we're confronted with right now


----------



## R.Cato

korgscrew @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Any chance of the midi files for the demos?



Would be cool. o-[][]-o


----------



## G.R. Baumann

TimJohnson @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Rctec @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And @Dan Mott, this isn't eating at McDonalds! This library is much cheaper than a decent meal at a great restaurant
> 
> -Hz-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This library is extremely well priced and excellent value for money, however I do have to ask, where on earth are you eating out???
> 
> o[])
Click to expand...


:lol: No Idea where Hans takes his "snackbox" from, but you could try the PROVIDENCE 5955 Melrose Ave, Los Angeles or if you fancy some of the best culinary Japanese experience, perhaps some Kobe Beef - Wagyu cattle, raised in Hyogo Prefecture - at the URASAWE 218 N Rodeo Dr, Beverly Hills.

Be warned, you will burn a hole in your card, but you will not regret that. :D 

http://www.providencela.com/


----------



## tmm

So, just confirming - 2 weeks for the HZ promo period means that it's lasting until Dec 10th; is that correct?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a few of us making difficult choices (I sound like a politician...) would really appreciate any advanced heads up on the 1.1 plans. Sonically I think this library sounds really terrific, and I like the simple dynamics control etc. Almost all my reservations concern the layout of the instruments and the way the patches are organised, so getting an idea on future direction during this promo period would be most welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest ever request for an update, literally 2 hours after release.
> 
> Not sure why the concerns about the layout, its the same layout for all instruments in the lib apart from Timps (for obv reasons!) and the boobams patch which is also pitched.
> 
> But let us know your feedback after you've been using it for say an hour or two!!
> 
> :D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha - I beat the release by several days actually, we discussed this several pages ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re the multiple arts per patch:
> 
> Chaps this is something we need to look at for v1.1
> 
> Ideally you would need control over the levels of each art.
> 
> We also need to solve the issue of how you see on the keyboard the articulations available for the individual sounds.
> 
> so.. leave it with us.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I was referring to. Obviously this is the most insanely competitive week in the year to release something, amid other strong competition (all of whom have taken huge amounts of time and resources also) so all info is gratefully received. If I knew there would be some new master patches with the instruments layered - hopefully in a logical way, it would really help me make a decision!
> 
> Right now the layout is the only negative for me - I get the broad concept of sticks on white, brushes on black etc but going between the patches there seems a lot of space, without the ability to layer the instruments in the same nki. As several of us have said, it would be great to have some ensemble patches for playing different instruments in the same patch simultaneously, and I understood from your reply above that this would be looked at.
> 
> It IS sounding wonderful. Just a bit of understanding on the consumer side about the sheer embarrassment of riches we're confronted with right now
Click to expand...


Hi Guy,

Having worked with the lib in anger for two days now I can say that it is impressively intuitive to use, but more importantly when wrangling the data here, incredibly stable.

I have a steam powered mac pro (dual core I think!!) which didn't even blink with 20 drum tracks each with 2-3 mic positions leathering it on my Dawn Z track.

So that's a big tick there.

The groupings are very intuitive and the key mapping system ingenious, I started Dawn Z simply copying parts about to hear what drums handled which parts best. Then tweaking mic mixes I could switch drums within sets with the mix preserved whilst not having to remap the MIDI.

I think there is room for some layering options, and I hope to get the team building some useful ensembles multis, but as I said our first task was to deliver this stuff to your desktop so it wouldn't bring everything to it's knees and I'm satisfied that we have a rock solid v1.0.

The other thing worth mentioning is the extra gain stage mic trims, these proved amazing when working on my other demo "Closer" where I tried automating perspectives only to want to adjust balances once extra drums went on... Easily done, just tweaked the trims....

Nice!

We welcome suggestions and are happy to name-check anyone who sends in some multis for us to distribute in v1.1?

Best.

Christian.


----------



## british_bpm

tmm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> So, just confirming - 2 weeks for the HZ promo period means that it's lasting until Dec 10th; is that correct?



Yes that is correct...


----------



## Astronaut FX

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Congratulations gentlemen! It must be quite satisfying to reach this point in what had to be a monumental effort.


----------



## narapo

few troubles here : 
- I've received a serial number that doesn't look like a serial for Kontakt Player (I've only seen serials with numerals only for all my other Kontakt Player registered libraries)
- and that serial does not look valid, because Connect does not download anything when I enter it, nor does the Download manual links...


----------



## korgscrew

Im having conner problems too. It opens up all the files ready for download, but it just says paused even though it isn't.


----------



## Per K

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I seem to be stuck on the 14:th rar file

the downloader just DL:s from 440mb to 450 over and over again

anyone got past that point?


----------



## Phil M

Synesthesia @ Fri 15 Nov said:


> thebob @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ETMuz -
> 
> No, the 25% discount code is for a future purchase and will go out after the end of the promo period.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he might have meant the 25% from a previous voucher, not the one that comes with the product itself... but I think the answer is the same, right ?
> (or maybe it was already what you meant)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh - yes you can use a previous voucher but not the one you won't have received!
Click to expand...

Will the new voucher be equivalent to the voucher I received when I bought Loegria recently, i.e. no time limit and can be used against any number of products in a single transaction?


----------



## mmendez

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Mine was going very well (30Mb/s) until that file too. :(


----------



## Nick Harvey

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I've been stuck at that spot too for the past few hours. I've tried pausing and resuming to no avail.

Nick


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Having worked with the lib in anger for two days now I can say that it is impressively intuitive to use, but more importantly when wrangling the data here, incredibly stable.
> 
> I have a steam powered mac pro (dual core I think!!) which didn't even blink with 20 drum tracks each with 2-3 mic positions leathering it on my Dawn Z track.
> 
> So that's a big tick there.
> 
> The groupings are very intuitive and the key mapping system ingenious, I started Dawn Z simply copying parts about to hear what drums handled which parts best. Then tweaking mic mixes I could switch drums within sets with the mix preserved whilst not having to remap the MIDI.
> 
> I think there is room for some layering options, and I hope to get the team building some useful ensembles multis, but as I said our first task was to deliver this stuff to your desktop so it wouldn't bring everything to it's knees and I'm satisfied that we have a rock solid v1.0.
> 
> The other thing worth mentioning is the extra gain stage mic trims, these proved amazing when working on my other demo "Closer" where I tried automating perspectives only to want to adjust balances once extra drums went on... Easily done, just tweaked the trims....
> 
> Nice!
> 
> We welcome suggestions and are happy to name-check anyone who sends in some multis for us to distribute in v1.1?
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



Christian - that all sounds great, and thanks for that info. A definite swerve towards HZ for me if those multis are on the cards


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Per K @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> I seem to be stuck on the 14:th rar file
> 
> the downloader just DL:s from 440mb to 450 over and over again
> 
> anyone got past that point?



Yeah hit the same spot here too.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Ryan Scully @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Per K @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be stuck on the 14:th rar file
> 
> the downloader just DL:s from 440mb to 450 over and over again
> 
> anyone got past that point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hit the same spot here too.
Click to expand...


----------



## korgscrew

My connect just keeps crashing on me :-(

Only on the 3rd Rar file after several reboots.


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

User sneak peak by me:

http://youtu.be/5D4HWEA6Vc0

One hour work. So far a VERY cool library!!! A fast cue I wrote using it.


----------



## mmendez

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

It's working again for me, albeit quite slowly. But it's not stuck anymore. I forced Connect to redownload the file and it seems to be working fine now.

Connect keeps track of the progress in a file called YOURLICENSENUMBER.log in your home directory under Library/Application Support/Connect. It's an XML file with a per file entry, you can change 14's back to queued and it will redownload it again.

Seems to me that one the chunks was failing the CRC test and was being redownloaded over and over again.

That did it for me anyway. Can't wait


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Hi there,

Stu at Continuata has done some optimising on the fly. We've never dealt with this demand before so sorry if it's fallen down a bit. Should be gradually improving though, we can see above that people are successful and we DL'd 5 times from different locations last night and this morning.

Best, and love the demos please keep them coming!

C.


----------



## Adrian Myers

For Guy, or anybody else asking about ensemble multis, what DAW do you use? It's trivial to build a drum rack in Live or a drum map in Cubase which assigns any note in the rack/map to any track+channel+note combination you want. I'm sure this functionality is in every DAW by now. Wouldn't that work for getting a range of things to hit in one track?


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - MANUAL ONLINE & 4 DEMO MP3s ADDED!!*



Synesthesia @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A few more mp3 demos we rustled up this morning.
> 
> Hope these help to demonstrate the versatility of the library.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Yess! thanks very much.
This is what I really expected to listen to...
these kind of epic and big walls of sound... 
shooting whatever this library takes. :D 
great demos!!


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

My DL is currently on part 15, and has been running pretty quickly. I've had to restart Connect a couple of times when its got stuck but it seems to reconnect again after a minute or two and carry on fine.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Stu at Continuata has done some optimising on the fly. We've never dealt with this demand before so sorry if it's fallen down a bit. Should be gradually improving though, we can see above that people are successful and we DL'd 5 times from different locations last night and this morning.
> 
> Best, and love the demos please keep them coming!
> 
> C.



Thanks for the update Christian!

I quit Connect completely and re-pasted the download link and all seems to be back to normal from RAR 14 for anyone else still hung up..

Can't wait to try this beast out!!


Ryan


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Phil M @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Will the new voucher be equivalent to the voucher I received when I bought Loegria recently, i.e. no time limit and can be used against any number of products in a single transaction?



Same question here...

thanks!


----------



## Polarity

Rctec @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> Actually, @Polarity, lets see, of the too of my head... "Inception", ”Angels and Demons", "Da Vinci Code", "Sherlock", "Gladiator" and most of the "Batman" films are sampled percussion.
> 
> And I'd do a demo, but I'm soooo behind on "Spider-Man" :-(
> 
> 
> But a demo still won't guarantee that you can get as good a result out of the same samples as I can.
> 
> I find programming perc really quite painful  I spend a solid week on the "Jack Sparrow" suite in "Pirates 2".
> 
> Right now, everybody at Remote is overworked. I haven't seen Lorne in weeks. He's working like a madman, Junkie has two huge movies on the go, Henry Jackman's camp is basically on lockdown and I just cancelled Christmas...
> 
> So, don't expect a demo soon...
> 
> And @Dan Mott, this isn't eating at McDonalds! This library is much cheaper than a decent meal at a great restaurant
> 
> -Hz-



oops, how is said in english our italian expression? perhaps... 
"that figure of s**t I've done" :mrgreen: 
Hans, many many thanks for making it clear and correct my mistake.

And don't worry about a demo from you.
I believe the four new ones of today did quite the job to convince.
Stay concentrated on your new movie work.  

Yep I don't find percussion programming "easy" 
Perhaps now I can die happy at playing myself yours "true" sounds.
Yesterday evening I put on (just bought it) the blue ray of "Dark Knight Rises" and watched it some parts... well, you can guess o=< 
always love your tracks


----------



## Mike Connelly

Thanks for the demos, the second batch sound great.

Could you provide a little more info on the first volume versus the third? This set is all ensemble but hearing it I wouldn't think "ensemble", it just sounds huge (and I mean that in a good way). Is volume three pretty much the same instruments and layout, just with a single player instead of multiple? And I would assume the sound is similar but less "big"?

Would it be possible to hear a taste of something of the V3 sounds compared with the V1 just to get an idea how the two compare? I suspect there will be a decent number of people who will get either volume 1 or 3 but not both (at least not both right away). I would guess most of those would get just 1 but it would be nice to have some idea how the sound of 3 compares before jumping into 1.

Thanks for yet another great library.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

narapo @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> few troubles here :
> - I've received a serial number that doesn't look like a serial for Kontakt Player (I've only seen serials with numerals only for all my other Kontakt Player registered libraries)
> - and that serial does not look valid, because Connect does not download anything when I enter it, nor does the Download manual links...



Hi, Maybe the Spitfire guys can confirm this but I think that the initial release won't be a Player Library (I could be wrong) hence the serial.

I don't know if you have it sorted yet but in my case it took connect a fair amount of time before it started to download.


----------



## Ed

I had a dream 2 nights ago where I must have been in some weird semi-sleep state where I thought Spitfire were delivering to my flat Hans Zimmer Perc. I thought they were looking at me though my window, so i was like "fuck that its too late! you cant come now! and how did you get all the way up here anyway????" So I literally got up and closed the blinds on my sky light. Then I heard some noise from outside and was like "ok well the doors locked so good luck I ain't lettin you in! What do you think you're doing trying this late at night!!!"... then I thought they might be coming out of my cupboard, but then I realised "hahah thats stupid, they wouldn't be in my cupboard, but boys you'll have to redeliver because its too late and Im going back to sleep."


----------



## Brobdingnagian

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> :lol: No Idea where Hans takes his "snackbox" from, but you could try the PROVIDENCE 5955 Melrose Ave, Los Angeles
> 
> http://www.providencela.com/



Georg, not to derail the thread, but Providence's Chef Michael and co-owner Donato are very good friends of mine socially and I am also a regular diner there. An absolutely fantastic recommendation. 

Forgive me, I had to chime in as I never thought I would be discussing Providence or high-end culinary destinations on VI! Certainly worthy of an OT thread at some point!

Now back to the thread.....

FWIW, I am looking forward to purchasing this either today or tomorrow. Thank you all for undertaking such a monstrous task.

-B


----------



## valexnerfarious

was looking around in the manual...whats the size of the first version available now?


----------



## Synesthesia

Patrick de Caumette @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Phil M @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the new voucher be equivalent to the voucher I received when I bought Loegria recently, i.e. no time limit and can be used against any number of products in a single transaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same question here...
> 
> thanks!
Click to expand...


Yes indeed!


----------



## Synesthesia

Mike Connelly @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Thanks for the demos, the second batch sound great.
> 
> Could you provide a little more info on the first volume versus the third? This set is all ensemble but hearing it I wouldn't think "ensemble", it just sounds huge (and I mean that in a good way). Is volume three pretty much the same instruments and layout, just with a single player instead of multiple? And I would assume the sound is similar but less "big"?
> 
> Would it be possible to hear a taste of something of the V3 sounds compared with the V1 just to get an idea how the two compare? I suspect there will be a decent number of people who will get either volume 1 or 3 but not both (at least not both right away). I would guess most of those would get just 1 but it would be nice to have some idea how the sound of 3 compares before jumping into 1.
> 
> Thanks for yet another great library.



Hi Mike -

We have included three solo taikos in volume 1 which will give you a good idea. 

Vol 3 is essentially the balance of vol 1 but solo. 

Hope that explains!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

To answer a few questions.

HZ03 - All the ensembles you hear in HZ01 (there are a couple of solo instruments in the taikos etc) have been re-recorded as solo instruments. As they are totally different recordings you can layer them onto the HZ01 patches to create "super ensembles"! Nothing to play yet, Alan, Steve, Junkie, HZ and Geoff are still mixing HZ02!

Should be a "player" lib please let us know if there is an issue here?

Ed, we were in your cupboard last night... What IS that stuff you've got stowed at the back??


----------



## Mike Connelly

Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> We have included three solo taikos in volume 1 which will give you a good idea.



That's great, did you play those at all in the video walkthrough? If not, could someone do a quick something playing a bit of the solo taikos and the same on the ensemble ones for a comparison? Thanks.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Brobdingnagian @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: No Idea where Hans takes his "snackbox" from, but you could try the PROVIDENCE 5955 Melrose Ave, Los Angeles
> 
> http://www.providencela.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georg, not to derail the thread, but Providence's Chef Michael and co-owner Donato are very good friends of mine socially and I am also a regular diner there. An absolutely fantastic recommendation.
> 
> Forgive me, I had to chime in as I never thought I would be discussing Providence or high-end culinary destinations on VI! Certainly worthy of an OT thread at some point!
Click to expand...


:lol: PM'd you.


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Luckily there are two weeks for the intro price...
I'll wait next week to get this library: I will busy with friends during next days and I believe I could not dedicate time trying it-
and I think I will have also to give priority to black friday purchase window...
I will have tons of gigabytes to download from Cinesamples too and who knows from whom other else. 
Yep, I'm investing a lot into new libraries at this round.


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

uh, I gave a look at the manual.
is it for me only? I find a bit difficult to read the text in all CAPS...
why this choice?
PS: I watched it on iPad.


----------



## Per K

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Got everything downloaded but I don't seem to have a serial-number that Service Center will accept.

The download serial had letters and Service center will only accept numbers, right?


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Ed, we were in your cupboard last night... What IS that stuff you've got stowed at the back??



No idea mate! But you can see its potential with an unstable mind.....
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9963/sxv2.png


----------



## Daniel James

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Per K @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Got everything downloaded but I don't seem to have a serial-number that Service Center will accept.
> 
> The download serial had letters and Service center will only accept numbers, right?



Same here. I only recieved a serial number for the Downloader. I havn't received a NI Serial number!

EDIT: Got my number now after like 2 minutes from posting this. Nice one Spitfire!

-DJ


----------



## Per K

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

In the initial mail there is a line that says:



> You will need to use the above serial to activate this library in the NI Service Center



but there is no serial (except the download code serial) ... must be an error somewhere


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Per K @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> In the initial mail there is a line that says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to use the above serial to activate this library in the NI Service Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is no serial (except the download code serial) ... must be an error somewhere
Click to expand...



Same issue here too.


----------



## Daniel James

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Daniel James @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Per K @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got everything downloaded but I don't seem to have a serial-number that Service Center will accept.
> 
> The download serial had letters and Service center will only accept numbers, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I only recieved a serial number for the Downloader. I havn't received a NI Serial number!
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


SORTED...literally the fasted Customer Service turnaround ever xD

-DJ


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Daniel James @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Daniel James @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per K @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got everything downloaded but I don't seem to have a serial-number that Service Center will accept.
> 
> The download serial had letters and Service center will only accept numbers, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I only recieved a serial number for the Downloader. I havn't received a NI Serial number!
> 
> -DJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SORTED...literally the fasted Customer Service turnaround ever xD
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


Same here! =o Awesome support.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks guys!! 

Slight glitch in the matrix. 

All sorted now!!


----------



## davidgary73

Can we use the 25% voucher (previously bought Albion Redux) to purchase HZ Percussion?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Indeed you can! Well held on the voucher!


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Indeed you can! Well held on the voucher!



Thank you sir. Will be purchasing soon. 

Cheers


----------



## JeffP06

hello
Downloading it at 8 Mo/s then 5 then now 300Ko/s...
Any idea ?


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

so, just to bring me ahead, what are we supposed to receive after the purchase?

a serial code with numbers only or with letters in it too?
a code to insert directly in the service center or is there a download program that do it on its own?
or both?
sorry, for the question... I never got a Spitfire product till now.


----------



## Rctec

Nobu in Malibu, Giorgio Baldi's, Scot's, The Wolsley, Boca de Lupo, The French Laundry, Per Se...you'll get a good dinner at any of those


----------



## Synesthesia

HI Andrea - 

You'll have received your download email but also a supplementary email with the serial for the service centre which has the 5 digit x 5 format.

Let us know at support if not.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Polarity @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> so, just to bring me ahead, what are we supposed to receive after the purchase?
> 
> a serial code with numbers only or with letters in it too?
> a code to insert directly in the service center or is there a download program that do it on its own?
> or both?
> sorry, for the question... I never got a Spitfire product till now.



You will receive a follow up email with the activation code. This code will be numbers only and will be in the following format

XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX

EDIT: Paul beat me to it.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Another demo!

This one from Andy B -- 

"Battle Of The Bones"

Enjoy!!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_BattleOfTheBones_AB.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_BattleOfTheBones_AB.mp3


----------



## quantum7

I'll have to wait until December to buy. :( The wife & I are hosting 16 people at our home for Turkey Day on Thursday, and I'm certain we will be spending more money than the HZ Perc will cost. 

You lucky-ducks, enjoy your percussion nirvana.


----------



## Ed

Just like to say that even though I shared some of the confusion about the initial 4 demos as they werent what I was expecting (I feel they were more like things you release after the main ones saying "Look you can do crazy stuff like this too!" I was VERY impressed with some of the spacial aspects...

I listened to them with headphones with my eyes closed lying on my bed (saucey! take a cold shower!). One of them in particular (cant remember which off hand) seemed to sound very "3D" and "surround" me in a way I haven't heard before. 

It reminded me of those special "fake surround" recordings I've heard in the past, you know the the "guy getting his hair cut" one, or the "guy shaking the match box around you" one. In this case the sounds didnt move around, but I did feel more like the instruments had a sense of that depth in terms of where they seemed to be coming from.... So that was new for me.... Now.. it could have been that I had just not slept much when I heard it (_this was the day that I thought Christian and Paul and the Spitfire boys were trying to break into my home to "install the library in my flat" through my sky light and were hiding in my cupboard while I slept, so maybe I wasn't in the right state of mind_), but I definitely felt it was very different because of that and given how many mic positions there are and how much Hans has talked about loving that surround feeling I think it probably was not just a delusion.

Aside from that, I think Im most looking forward to Hans' focus on the soft dynamics (thats something I really love too when a library gives me that), and the fact that the close mics seem to sound so good. I've not had deep sampled percussion that I really liked the close mics of too much, that said Spitfire's close mics generally really changed the way I felt about close mics. That, and all the different mix options seems like so many different ways we can customise the sound. I mean I love something like 8dio Epic Frames, but you cant easily change the sound too much from what it sounds like already, it is what it is. Or Damage, even the deep multisamples seem quite stylised and while there are numerous options such as a (presume) fake sound stage page and 3 mic positions to choose from its still quite limited to a certain kind of sound. With HZP it seems like there's more options than ever before, like an insane amount of potential compared with anything else we've ever seen (aside from possible private libraries that rich Hollywood guys may have obviously)

(I am still downloading unless anyone thinks this is a hands on impression)

ps: I swear I now have 2 or 3 vouchers as I forgot to use my other ones AND this time, I dont suppose you keep a record?...


----------



## aaronnt1

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Synesthesia @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> Another demo!
> 
> This one from Andy B --
> 
> "Battle Of The Bones"
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_BattleOfTheBones_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_BattleOfTheBones_AB.mp3



Nice! That's gotta be live woodwinds and brass surely!??


----------



## Phil M

Synesthesia @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil M @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the new voucher be equivalent to the voucher I received when I bought Loegria recently, i.e. no time limit and can be used against any number of products in a single transaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same question here...
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed!
Click to expand...

I had every intention of holding out on this library for a while as it's a _want_ rather than a _need_, but if I've worked out the discounts and VAT correctly, we're talking a saving of over £200 on the full price _and_ I'll get a replacement voucher! Talk about an offer you can't refuse! :shock:


----------



## korgscrew

Rctec @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Nobu in Malibu, Giorgio Baldi's, Scot's, The Wolsley, Boca de Lupo, The French Laundry, Per Se...you'll get a good dinner at any of those



So when you say...

"I'm so busy!!"

What you mean is, your busy eating out!


----------



## blougui

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Amzing sound all the way through !
Congratulation to you Paul and the SF/AIR teams for what already sounds like a success.
Should have I heard of this release earlier, I'ld have not purchased some other libs - and won't get any before a few months. But hey, that's the game.
Awsome work !
And thanks for your kind words on this forums.

Erik


----------



## Polarity

Synesthesia @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> HI Andrea -
> You'll have received your download email but also a supplementary email with the serial for the service centre which has the 5 digit x 5 format.
> Let us know at support if not.
> Thanks!
> Paul





Click Sky Fade @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> You will receive a follow up email with the activation code. This code will be numbers only and will be in the following format
> XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX
> 
> EDIT: Paul beat me to it.



Thanks much both.
As I wrote already I will get HZP next week (on monday already perhaps), not today.
Hope I will not need support for issues. :wink:


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

And, of course on the day I get this and CineStrings I get a boatload of deadline work due Friday...looks like I will have to wait till the weekend to dig in. Oh well, what is it that they say about having something to look forward to?...... :wink:


----------



## airflamesred

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I must say that the 'velocity raise' button thingy looks like a really good idea. In this current climate of Taiko over indulgence, it's nice to see dynamic austerity - a lot of nuances there.

Can we get an idea on the release for HZ03? Can we assume next year?

Finally, can Paul confirm whether HZ01 comes with, or without further ado. It clearly needs to be part of everyone's library!


----------



## Per K

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I tried out the timpanis on an almost finished track:



Big finish using almost everything o=< /\~O o/~


----------



## JE Martinsen

british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> I hope people can see that by offering up the more esoteric demos as well as the full frontals above that it shows some diverse applications. ..my attempts are born of hoping some hip-hoppers go HZ.



Exactly! That's what I was thinking about when I first heard the close mics in the walkthrough video. As far as I know there's no rule saying that this library should only be used as a rhythmic backbone of moviescores, trailers and game music. My first thought was how amazing it would be to use HZ Percussion on pop/electronica style tracks, mixed with electronic percussion or by itself.

Getting to learn a few things about the orchestral/classical side of music through all the great people here is pure joy, and it really helps in getting a wider perspective on music. Breaking down some barriers!

My experience comes solely from electronic pop music, and it's just the last few years that I've discovered how liberating it can be to break down some of those unwritten rules one by one. They are as many as they are varied, and I think most of us struggle with this from time to time, even if it's just in our subcouncious mind. It still controls our decisions to a varying extent. I had one of those crazy rules written in the back of my head for years : "Thou shalt not mix electronic with acoustic". Luckily that's a long time ago. Today, that's exactly what I intend to do with Mr. Zimmer's percussion. Mix it with electronic. And generally use it in all thinkable (and hopefully to me) unthinkable combinations. And the genre doesn't really matter at all I think.


----------



## korgscrew

"Finally, can Paul confirm whether HZ01 comes with, or without further ado. It clearly needs to be part of everyone's library!"

Every product from these guys are a bitter disappointment. Seriously. 

I wait with baited breath then I hear that dreaded news, just before the show the workings. No bloody further Ados. I can't take anymore!!

Spitfire, go shove a taiko up your rear and give us a Further Ado patch!


----------



## Peter Alexander

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



> "Thou shalt not mix electronic with acoustic".



Several pages were devoted to the theremin in a French orchestration book in the 1930s. Miklos Rozsa was the first Hollywood composer to use it in US films.

Read this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin

Composers have been mixing electronic with acoustic for around 85 years. Before that, Mozart created music for the glass harmonica. Not exactly an acoustic instrument, but the point being, composers look for sounds to blend with the orchestra.

So whoever told you that myth is in grave error.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Peter Alexander @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> "Thou shalt not mix electronic with acoustic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several pages were devoted to the theremin in a French orchestration book in the 1930s. Miklos Rozsa was the first Hollywood composer to use it in US films.
> 
> Read this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin
> 
> Composers have been mixing electronic with acoustic for around 85 years. Before that, Mozart created music for the glass harmonica. Not exactly an acoustic instrument, but the point being, composers look for sounds to blend with the orchestra.
> 
> So whoever told you that myth is in grave error.
Click to expand...


More to the point, what reason could there be to be against mixing them on principle anyway? And also what are electric guitars if not a mix of the acoustic with the electronic?!! :D 
In the end its all just sound waves, no matter how its made.

Regarding the Theremin, isnt this the most beautiful piece you've ever heard?


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

For someone who's downloaded (or Spitfire), how big is the library when downloaded? It says 200GB on Spitfire's website but then there is some discussion about it being released in stages.

Thanks!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

korgscrew @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> "Finally, can Paul confirm whether HZ01 comes with, or without further ado. It clearly needs to be part of everyone's library!"
> 
> Every product from these guys are a bitter disappointment. Seriously.
> 
> I wait with baited breath then I hear that dreaded news, just before the show the workings. No bloody further Ados. I can't take anymore!!
> 
> Spitfire, go shove a taiko up your rear and give us a Further Ado patch!



Maybe Paul or Christian could confirm if any of the patches for future release will contain Further Ado's. They may well be reserved for HZ03(a).

Also I have looked through the Kontakt Manual and find no mention of a Further Ado effect so one can only assume it is within some clever scripting.


----------



## korgscrew

It's what I'm missing. I've got Ados, but I want some furthers.


----------



## JE Martinsen

Peter Alexander @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> "Thou shalt not mix electronic with acoustic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several pages were devoted to the theremin in a French orchestration book in the 1930s. Miklos Rozsa was the first Hollywood composer to use it in US films.
> 
> Read this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin
> 
> Composers have been mixing electronic with acoustic for around 85 years. Before that, Mozart created music for the glass harmonica. Not exactly an acoustic instrument, but the point being, composers look for sounds to blend with the orchestra.
> 
> So whoever told you that myth is in grave error.
Click to expand...


Peter, that myth was passed on to me from my subconcious self.. :-D

Apart from being said a bit tongue in cheek, it's an example of the many ridiculous "rules" one might come up with in a creative (or non-creative) setting. Twenty years ago I hated the sound of distorted guitars (even though I was playing in a six-piece indie rock band!), and now I love a bit of thick and warm sounding distortion. Perhaps it comes naturally with age and/or experience, but I hope and think that I have softened up a bit on the rules through the years. Still, I think many can relate to what I'm saying. It's not easy to be open minded and totally unhinged by various preconconceptions about how this would work but not that etc. Well, anyway to me that's a big part of what gives me the pleasure of making music. To challenge myself and do something I haven't done before. Mixing orchestral percussion with electronic pop music isn's something I've done very much before, except for the odd timpani which I've always loved! Another ongoing challenge is learning to play my theremin properly, which I suspect will be a lifelong lesson.. :mrgreen: 

Really looking forward to give HZ Percussion a spin!

o-[][]-o


----------



## rJames

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



JohnG @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> For someone who's downloaded (or Spitfire), how big is the library when downloaded? It says 200GB on Spitfire's website but then there is some discussion about it being released in stages.
> 
> Thanks!



From their site; HZ01 will be north of 200GB of compressed content (from over 600GB of mixed and edited WAV data)

I also read somewhere that lib is now 150G with 50G to be delivered after 2 more signature mixes...

...and yet I have completed download and have a 50G folder.

I too am confused... now moving to SSD; hope everything works.

Ron


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Thanks Ron. I have some room on my percussion SSDs but not 200GB. If it's "only" 50GB that would be great.

I saw the 200GB on the site too.


----------



## rJames

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

And this from the first page of this thread;

HZ01 ships in November as over 160GB of compressed content (from over 600GB of mixed and edited WAV data) and the initial release has material from Hans Zimmer, Alan Meyerson, and Geoff Foster. 

But I have to say I am disappointed at the clarity (or lack thereof) from Spitfire. *I assume they realize that we all are managing our SSDs very carefully.*

So, maybe the 160G compresses a la Kontakt to 50G. *But it would be better to know than to guess.*

Hint, hint...


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



JohnG @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Thanks Ron. I have some room on my percussion SSDs but not 200GB. If it's "only" 50GB that would be great.
> 
> I saw the 200GB on the site too.



I'm curious about the same thing.


----------



## Ed

JE Martinsen @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Twenty years ago I hated the sound of distorted guitars (even though I was playing in a six-piece indie rock band!), and now I love a bit of thick and warm sounding distortion. Perhaps it comes naturally with age and/or experience, but I hope and think that I have softened up a bit on the rules through the years.



What do you mean? Don't you know rock music is of the devil?


----------



## JE Martinsen

Ed @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> JE Martinsen @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty years ago I hated the sound of distorted guitars (even though I was playing in a six-piece indie rock band!), and now I love a bit of thick and warm sounding distortion. Perhaps it comes naturally with age and/or experience, but I hope and think that I have softened up a bit on the rules through the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Don't you know rock music is of the devil?
Click to expand...


Geez, that's a pretty hardcore web site! :lol: 

Nahh, I just didn't care much for heavily distorted guitars when I was a kid and in my early teens. I was one of those blokes listening to Kraftwerk all the time, really digging the "robot" scene, (I think I even wanted to be one myself) and in that world a guitar was pretty few and far between.

Edit : And talking of myths, that devil/rock guitar thing must be one of the funniest :lol:


----------



## quantum7

That is a crazy website......although the, "Slutty Miley Cyrus" part I may agree with. Kidding LOL


----------



## Giant_Shadow

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

This really needs to be simplified guys, for god sakes were musicians not rocket scientists  

ps some of the hate regurgitating in this thread is disturbing. Are there mods around ?



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> To answer a few questions.
> 
> HZ03 - All the ensembles you hear in HZ01 (there are a couple of solo instruments in the taikos etc) have been re-recorded as solo instruments. As they are totally different recordings you can layer them onto the HZ01 patches to create "super ensembles"! Nothing to play yet, Alan, Steve, Junkie, HZ and Geoff are still mixing HZ02!
> 
> Should be a "player" lib please let us know if there is an issue here?
> 
> Ed, we were in your cupboard last night... What IS that stuff you've got stowed at the back??


----------



## JT

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



JohnG @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Thanks Ron. I have some room on my percussion SSDs but not 200GB. If it's "only" 50GB that would be great.
> 
> I saw the 200GB on the site too.


Can anyone who's purchased and downloaded this tell us how much space this library uses. (with this initial Artist Elements download)


----------



## dp_audio

Those four demos released today sound incredible!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Giant_Shadow @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> ps some of the hate regurgitating in this thread is disturbing. Are there mods around ?



Hate? Where?


----------



## Dan Mott

Yeah...


Hate? I only see a bunch of passionate musicians, having a discussion.

These days if you have an opposing opinion, you are labelled a hater. However, if we all had the same opinions then life would be boring.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



JT @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> JohnG @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ron. I have some room on my percussion SSDs but not 200GB. If it's "only" 50GB that would be great.
> 
> I saw the 200GB on the site too.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone who's purchased and downloaded this tell us how much space this library uses. (with this initial Artist Elements download)
Click to expand...

54.18 GB


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Click Sky Fade @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Hate? Where?



Well I wasnt too impressed with Christian and Paul hiding in my cupboard let me tell you!


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



> Can anyone who's purchased and downloaded this tell us how much space this library uses. (with this initial Artist Elements download)


54.18 GB


Thank you!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Ed @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Tue Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wasnt too impressed with Christian and Paul hiding in my cupboard let me tell you!
Click to expand...


It's Andys and Blakes turn this evening. Be aware. :D

EDIT: Blake may be in your tree

https://soundcloud.com/blaketothefuture ... -obsession


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



JohnG @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Can anyone who's purchased and downloaded this tell us how much space this library uses. (with this initial Artist Elements download)
> 
> 
> 
> 54.18 GB
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Sure, no problem!


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Man, I spent several weeks this month painstakingly going through over 2TB of my sample libraries in order to weed out the stuff I think I will not use in the future, and getting everything down to just over 1.2TB in order to transition to an all SSD's at minimal expense, but now this humongous HZ lib is going to mess everything up. Oy vey!!! I guess I should just accept the fact that these libs are never going to stop getting bigger. I'm guessing that by 2017 one terabyte sample libs will be the norm. 50 mic positions! :shock: :D


----------



## synthetic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Whoo hoo, sounds so freakin killer. Especially loud in 5.1 after a bottle of wine. 

Kontakt question, it appears that it's possible to do surround with one instance. If I click on R, S, etc in the mic mixer I get a pulldown with "Default" and "St 1," which are the same for me. How do I get other mixer channels in that menu? 

Finally, I love that the instruments all peak around -10dB. Thank you for the headroom. 

World-class, guys. A new bar.


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Just curious to anyone that ordered from the US already what the damage was with the exchange rate and is it generally better to us Paypal's exchange rate or your cards rate ?


----------



## quantum7

I did a "test buy" with Paypal and it came to $498


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I just tried it and it looks the Spitfire Website is Down . :( Getting Error establishing Database . Will check back later.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Indeed it is, we're on it guys, back soon!

C.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

..and we're back!!

C.


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

This thing is amazing guys!! This was made by a musician for a musician. The flexibility is large.....come on in boys the water is fine!!!!  

Thank you HZ + SF!!!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Thanks ET, and what about HZ's mixes, his close mic signals are amazing aren't they?


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Thanks ET, and what about HZ's mixes, his close mic signals are amazing aren't they?



Hans mixes are the first I've tried. I was amazed at how much loading the other mic positions add. I'm not going to sleep for days and I've already got a headache =o


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps.

I have addressed this earlier in the thread somewhere -- lost in the pages!

Here you go again. I'll put this at the top of the thread as well.

The current download is the first one, Artist Elements: These are the sizes of the samples folders (exactness as per ability of OS's to report accurately!)


Artist Elements: 54.15GB
Stereo Mixes: 17.86 GB
Additional Mics 1: 14.32 GB
Additional Mics 2: 14.88 GB
Surround mixes: 61.5 GB

Additional mics 1 and 2 come as a single download pack.

Next up will be Stereo Mixes once the servers have recovered (may be a few days to a week.)

As the Steve Lipson and Junkie XL mixes come online as free updates, obviously the sizes will increase.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Camus

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Hi Paul,

just a question or feature request:
while I´m going through the Patches loading up different artist mixes to listen in comparison, I realized, that you can not see which "mixing artist" belongs to the patch when loaded. Except for the Mic-organization, but HZ & AM already use the same mic-organization. And when additional mixes follow..... could become an overview- mess

Or did I miss something?

Maybe you can sign the patches like with the sable stereo patches ("JJ Mixed")

Thanks for considering 

Camus


----------



## davidgary73

Downloading now..it will take days before i can use this..hahahaha


----------



## Ryan

hmm, I´m stupid. What is ados? I see someone screams about it?

EDIT: By the way, I kept dreaming of this library all night. 

Spitfire is like a drug: "You start out as a student, and you get addictive and use all your money on "spitfire drugs" when your done at school".


----------



## Lex

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Played it for an hour this morning. Fantastic work and joy to work with. Big thank you to all involved. 

alex


----------



## kosi

Just a small side question:

Why does HZ Percussion show up in the Library Tab ? And why doesn't Sable ?
I find it a little bit annoying, that I have to jump to a different browser to load my Sables.

I run Sable at the moment in Quickload, but the folders in QL don't update themselves, when something has changed, and 
it's a real pita to go trough the horrible Kontakt browser...


----------



## korgscrew

kosi @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Just a small side question:
> 
> Why does HZ Percussion show up in the Library Tab ? And why doesn't Sable ?
> I find it a little bit annoying, that I have to jump to a different browser to load my Sables.
> 
> I run Sable at the moment in Quickload, but the folders in QL don't update themselves, when something has changed, and
> it's a real pita to go trough the horrible Kontakt browser...



The reason is that Sable is not a Kontakt Player Library.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I find the best way to navigate through sounds in non kontakt player libs is to keep a "kontakt" window open in Mac's finder and simply drag patches onto the kontakt screen.

Best.

C


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> I find the best way to navigate through sounds in non kontakt player libs is to keep a "kontakt" window open in Mac's finder and simply drag patches onto the kontakt screen.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C



+1 ...same here!


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



G.R. Baumann @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the best way to navigate through sounds in non kontakt player libs is to keep a "kontakt" window open in Mac's finder and simply drag patches onto the kontakt screen.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 ...same here!
Click to expand...


+2

If you have a folder in the NI Factory Library and use that like I used to, the loading times between folders can get boring.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Well I must have the slowest broadband in the world. It doesn't help that although I left my computer on last night connect decided to stop downloading. At this rate i'll have it downloaded just as 'Hans Zimmer Jnr Volume 3' is released


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

We're here to help please send us support tickets if you need support or contact Stu at continuata as suggested in the DL email.

We're not having any reports of problems at our end and things were quite solid by mid-afternoon yesterday so it is likely to be your ISP choking out your connection. Pause the downloader app and resume in 12-24 hours, this fixes 99.5% of cases of this type.

Best.

C.


----------



## rpaillot

korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> kosi @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small side question:
> 
> Why does HZ Percussion show up in the Library Tab ? And why doesn't Sable ?
> I find it a little bit annoying, that I have to jump to a different browser to load my Sables.
> 
> I run Sable at the moment in Quickload, but the folders in QL don't update themselves, when something has changed, and
> it's a real pita to go trough the horrible Kontakt browser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that Sable is not a Kontakt Player Library.
Click to expand...


And the question is , why some libraries are kontakt player and some not ? 
It happens with some other developers and it's really annoying.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Just wanted to show my pronounced appreciation for this library - It is a monumental achievement! As advertised, the mic position shine an entirely new light on the whole concept from what I've seen since playing through it yesterday. The artist elements are brilliantly realized and I can't believe how much content is still yet to come! For everything(and everyone) that has gone into this library plus the seemingly endless array of content and options I can honestly say this is one of the best values on the market IMO. 


My thanks to Hans, Spitfire and your illustrious teams for allowing us to share in these sounds that have been a part of many of our lives in tandem with the silver screen for years and years.


Ryan :D


----------



## british_bpm

rpaillot @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosi @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small side question:
> 
> Why does HZ Percussion show up in the Library Tab ? And why doesn't Sable ?
> I find it a little bit annoying, that I have to jump to a different browser to load my Sables.
> 
> I run Sable at the moment in Quickload, but the folders in QL don't update themselves, when something has changed, and
> it's a real pita to go trough the horrible Kontakt browser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that Sable is not a Kontakt Player Library.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the question is , why some libraries are kontakt player and some not ?
> It happens with some other developers and it's really annoying.
Click to expand...


It is for a couple of reasons. 

1. It would add to the price of the product.... Bundling something for free means someone has to pay!!

2. It adds about a 2-4 week lead time on a product.

There are other business-based restrictions and risks involved in player libs that I don't wish to highlight here, but non-player is carefully considered for every project.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> We're here to help please send us support tickets if you need support or contact Stu at continuata as suggested in the DL email.
> 
> We're not having any reports of problems at our end and things were quite solid by mid-afternoon yesterday so it is likely to be your ISP choking out your connection. Pause the downloader app and resume in 12-24 hours, this fixes 99.5% of cases of this type.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



No it's my slow broadband. As for Connect stopping downloading again, it has done it before. It is typically resolved by quitting the app and relaunching again. I was just expressing my frustration at not having a chance to use the library.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Ryan Scully @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Just wanted to show my pronounced appreciation for this library - It is a monumental achievement! As advertised, the mic position shine an entirely new light on the whole concept from what I've seen since playing through it yesterday. The artist elements are brilliantly realized and I can't believe how much content is still yet to come! For everything(and everyone) that has gone into this library plus the seemingly endless array of content and options I can honestly say this is one of the best values on the market IMO.
> 
> 
> My thanks to Hans, Spitfire and your illustrious teams for allowing us to share in these sounds that have been a part of many of our lives in tandem with the silver screen for years and years.
> 
> 
> Ryan :D



Thanks Ryan it means the world. It was a large undertaking and I thank everyone for the gusto and enthusiasm to which the approached it.

It has proven one thing to me is that it's relatively easy to get to 90% there, but that last 10% that takes it to something truly special requires as much effort as the first 90%. It reminds me of that film The Right Stuff, pushing the sound barrier, that last few mph are the hardest.

As Hans said "each one is polished like a little diamond, you can't just crank it out".


----------



## korgscrew

british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> rpaillot @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosi @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small side question:
> 
> Why does HZ Percussion show up in the Library Tab ? And why doesn't Sable ?
> I find it a little bit annoying, that I have to jump to a different browser to load my Sables.
> 
> I run Sable at the moment in Quickload, but the folders in QL don't update themselves, when something has changed, and
> it's a real pita to go trough the horrible Kontakt browser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that Sable is not a Kontakt Player Library.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the question is , why some libraries are kontakt player and some not ?
> It happens with some other developers and it's really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. It would add to the price of the product.... Bundling something for free means someone has to pay!!
> 
> 2. It adds about a 2-4 week lead time on a product.
> 
> There are other business-based restrictions and risks involved in player libs that I don't wish to highlight here, but non-player is carefully considered for every project.
Click to expand...


Id be interested to know what the risks are!

Its a shame that non player libraries cannot be shown in the library window to the left. Alot of the time I end up forgetting about a library I have, purley because its not in the attractive list on the side! I would love to see those lovley BML colours in the list


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Something you'll have to take up with NI I'm afraid. A pain it may be but not worth the extra we'd have to charge.,,

Risks in business usually refers to up-front-costs.

Sorry, I'm allowing my own thread to go off topic!

You get a nice spangly library pane with HZ01!!

C.


----------



## Daniel James

Ok so I am taking a look at the patches....

From what I can tell, how much RAM you use is determined by the mic positions and not what drum you have loaded. So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM even though you can only play one of them at a time? seems like a bit of a waste. I imagine this is so you can easily keyswitch between them...but I can't think of a single example where I have ever wanted to change a drum midi track to a totally different drum!...perhaps if the drums each had their own patch which only loaded their specific mics. Then you wouldn't have to take up the ram of mics you wont use.....If this is the case that all the drums are loaded into RAM then PLEASE find a way to make a master patch of sorts, as the drums are loaded anyway. It would save me loading up 6 patches to layer those drums together.

-DJ


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Something you'll have to take up with NI I'm afraid. A pain it may be but not worth the extra we'd have to charge.,,
> 
> Risks in business usually refers to up-front-costs.
> 
> Sorry, I'm allowing my own thread to go off topic!
> 
> You get a nice spangly library pane with HZ01!!
> 
> C.



It wasnt an issue I was taking up with you Christian, more just a vent about Kontakt.

I suppose it all comes down to your target market. BML being targetted at the pros who would more than likley have Full kontakt, HZ being more con/prosumer (hate those words).

Anyway, not far off now! Been downloading since yesterday afternoon. at 80% now. :roll:


----------



## korgscrew

Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Ok so I am taking a look at the patches....
> 
> From what I can tell, how much RAM you use is determined by the mic positions and not what drum you have loaded. So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM even though you can only play one of them at a time? seems like a bit of a waste. I imagine this is so you can easily keyswitch between them...but I can't think of a single example where I have ever wanted to change a drum midi track to a totally different drum!...perhaps if the drums each had their own patch which only loaded their specific mics. Then you wouldn't have to take up the ram of mics you wont use.....If this is the case that all the drums are loaded into RAM then PLEASE find a way to make a master patch of sorts, as the drums are loaded anyway. It would save me loading up 6 patches to layer those drums together.
> 
> -DJ



There are individual patches which I can see from the instrument folder while im downloading. They look buried - ie - HZ mixes - individual patches - Exotic - etc You could just drag the patch files into the main area of the HZ folder and they will be arranged back in the DAW.

Hope that helps!

I should work for C & P!

D


----------



## Lex

Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Ok so I am taking a look at the patches....
> 
> From what I can tell, how much RAM you use is determined by the mic positions and not what drum you have loaded. So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM even though you can only play one of them at a time? seems like a bit of a waste. I imagine this is so you can easily keyswitch between them...but I can't think of a single example where I have ever wanted to change a drum midi track to a totally different drum!...perhaps if the drums each had their own patch which only loaded their specific mics. Then you wouldn't have to take up the ram of mics you wont use.....If this is the case that all the drums are loaded into RAM then PLEASE find a way to make a master patch of sorts, as the drums are loaded anyway. It would save me loading up 6 patches to layer those drums together.
> 
> -DJ



There's individual patches Daniel..

alex


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Hey guys,

Here's a demo from me that I made this afternoon. Hopefully it gives and idea of whats capable from a new user in a short space of time. I've tried to showcase both the epic sound as well as the more subtle detail of the softer dynamics in the second half of the piece. I also messed about a bit with some of the sounds to see what manipulation would do to them. I'll bounce a HZ perc mix as well. Took about 3 hours. 


https://soundcloud.com/simon-ashdown/hz ... -shade-and


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



syashdown @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a demo from me that I made this afternoon. Hopefully it gives and idea of whats capable from a new user in a short space of time. I've tried to showcase both the epic sound as well as the more subtle detail of the softer dynamics in the second half of the piece. I also messed about a bit with some of the sounds to see what manipulation would do to them. I'll bounce a HZ perc mix as well. Took about 3 hours.
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-ashdown/hz ... -shade-and



3 hours well spend by the sound of it 

Top stuff!


----------



## british_bpm

*Loading Drums*



blakerobinson @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purge, unpurge. Wax on, wax off.
Click to expand...


I have said this before, the Kharmic payback for me never having read a manual in my life is that I now have to write them for Spitfire!

I now have a seething resentment of anyone who doesn't read them....

But as so brilliantly pointed x 3 out above yes of course you can unload the drums. With one mic position loaded, they all load in quickly as a default, then get rid of the ones you don't want. You can keyswitch between them and lock the mic positions for each drum within a set so when keyswitching a mic selection for that particular drum is loaded.


----------



## Daniel James

blakerobinson @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purge, unpurge. Wax on, wax off.
Click to expand...


Sweet! thankyou.

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James

*Re: Loading Drums*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> blakerobinson @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purge, unpurge. Wax on, wax off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have said this before, the Kharmic payback for me never having read a manual in my life is that I now have to write them for Spitfire!
> 
> I now have a seething resentment of anyone who doesn't read them....
> 
> But as so brilliantly pointed x 3 out above yes of course you can unload the drums. With one mic position loaded, they all load in quickly as a default, then get rid of the ones you don't want. You can keyswitch between them and lock the mic positions for each drum within a set so when keyswitching a mic selection for that particular drum is loaded.
Click to expand...


Cheers Paul...Haha like I said in my earlier post I have never used a keyswitch to goto a completely new drum before...but if I ever did, is there a way to have it keep its own mic positions? say I wanted boobams just close mic and Paper Djuns just room...is there a way to make them maintain their own settings or is it patch restricted?

-DJ


----------



## Casey Edwards

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Hey guys! There IS a work-around for wanting to add your favorite libs to the player tab. It just takes a little bit of work and you'll be good to go. I do this for my own custom libraries and such for easy access.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWRh-JaGa3A&list=FL6nDLegDVKsUnVFCjZXNssg&index=1


----------



## Daniel James

korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I am taking a look at the patches....
> 
> From what I can tell, how much RAM you use is determined by the mic positions and not what drum you have loaded. So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM even though you can only play one of them at a time? seems like a bit of a waste. I imagine this is so you can easily keyswitch between them...but I can't think of a single example where I have ever wanted to change a drum midi track to a totally different drum!...perhaps if the drums each had their own patch which only loaded their specific mics. Then you wouldn't have to take up the ram of mics you wont use.....If this is the case that all the drums are loaded into RAM then PLEASE find a way to make a master patch of sorts, as the drums are loaded anyway. It would save me loading up 6 patches to layer those drums together.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are individual patches which I can see from the instrument folder while im downloading. They look buried - ie - HZ mixes - individual patches - Exotic - etc You could just drag the patch files into the main area of the HZ folder and they will be arranged back in the DAW.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> I should work for C & P!
> 
> D
Click to expand...


Ahh they were hiding! Problem solved twice  I should have mentioned I was going off of Paul's video....this download feels like eternity. It literally would have been quicker to drive up to London, take Paul and Christian out for dinner, go back to their place, download the lib onto a external drive and WALK home and I would still have like 80% to download still 

-DJ


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I am taking a look at the patches....
> 
> From what I can tell, how much RAM you use is determined by the mic positions and not what drum you have loaded. So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM even though you can only play one of them at a time? seems like a bit of a waste. I imagine this is so you can easily keyswitch between them...but I can't think of a single example where I have ever wanted to change a drum midi track to a totally different drum!...perhaps if the drums each had their own patch which only loaded their specific mics. Then you wouldn't have to take up the ram of mics you wont use.....If this is the case that all the drums are loaded into RAM then PLEASE find a way to make a master patch of sorts, as the drums are loaded anyway. It would save me loading up 6 patches to layer those drums together.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are individual patches which I can see from the instrument folder while im downloading. They look buried - ie - HZ mixes - individual patches - Exotic - etc You could just drag the patch files into the main area of the HZ folder and they will be arranged back in the DAW.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> I should work for C & P!
> 
> D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh they were hiding! Problem solved twice  I should have mentioned I was going off of Paul's video....this download feels like eternity. It literally would have been quicker to drive up to London, take Paul and Christian out for dinner, go back to their place, download the lib onto a external drive and WALK home and I would still have like 80% to download still
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


A little presumptuous are we? Getting back to their place on the first date? I think not!!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Casey Edwards @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Hey guys! There IS a work-around for wanting to add your favorite libs to the player tab. It just takes a little bit of work and you'll be good to go. I do this for my own custom libraries and such for easy access.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWRh-JaGa3A&list=FL6nDLegDVKsUnVFCjZXNssg&index=1



=o very cool!


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Audio rep. @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I am taking a look at the patches....
> 
> From what I can tell, how much RAM you use is determined by the mic positions and not what drum you have loaded. So for example if you have the exotic patch with all 3 mics loaded. You HAVE to load all 6 of the drum's mic positions into RAM even though you can only play one of them at a time? seems like a bit of a waste. I imagine this is so you can easily keyswitch between them...but I can't think of a single example where I have ever wanted to change a drum midi track to a totally different drum!...perhaps if the drums each had their own patch which only loaded their specific mics. Then you wouldn't have to take up the ram of mics you wont use.....If this is the case that all the drums are loaded into RAM then PLEASE find a way to make a master patch of sorts, as the drums are loaded anyway. It would save me loading up 6 patches to layer those drums together.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are individual patches which I can see from the instrument folder while im downloading. They look buried - ie - HZ mixes - individual patches - Exotic - etc You could just drag the patch files into the main area of the HZ folder and they will be arranged back in the DAW.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> I should work for C & P!
> 
> D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh they were hiding! Problem solved twice  I should have mentioned I was going off of Paul's video....this download feels like eternity. It literally would have been quicker to drive up to London, take Paul and Christian out for dinner, go back to their place, download the lib onto a external drive and WALK home and I would still have like 80% to download still
> 
> -DJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little presumptuous are we? Getting back to their place on the first date? I think not!!
Click to expand...


In my defense...it would be the best dam McDonnalds they ever had!

-DJ


----------



## Ed

Casey Edwards @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Hey guys! There IS a work-around for wanting to add your favorite libs to the player tab. It just takes a little bit of work and you'll be good to go. I do this for my own custom libraries and such for easy access.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWRh-JaGa3A&list=FL6nDLegDVKsUnVFCjZXNssg&index=1




I added a few True Strike patches to my Spitfire Orch folder which means those patches also appears in that Library tab. I havent watch Caseys video yet, but if thats not what he suggests try that too

*EDIT:* HOLY SHIT, Casey is 7he [email protected]$t3R [email protected]!!! lololololo :lol: i wonder how long NI will take to stop people doing this.. How much do developers pay to get this functionality? hahahahaahahah o=<


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Ed @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> I added a few True Strike patches to my Spitfire Orch folder which means it appears in the Library tab. I havent watch Caseys video yet, but if thats not what he suggests try that too



sneaky :lol: =o 

That's already two very useful tips I did not know about Kontakt. Very nice.


----------



## Ed

The difference is Casey's is basically HAXX :D


----------



## Daniel James

I wonder if this lets people play non Powered By Kontakt librarys in the free Kontakt Player? If so thats a bit of an oversight on NI's part lol

-DJ


----------



## Ed

Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> I wonder if this lets people play non Powered By Kontakt librarys in the free Kontakt Player? If so thats a bit of an oversight on NI's part lol
> 
> -DJ



OMG someone please try it. Ultimate haxx. 

Though tbh the more we publicise it the more NI are going to try and "correct" it in the next update. I wonder if this is a fair use of haxxing skillz, I mean you paid for the library, no pirating involved, you just hack the program or exploit the weakness' so you can put it in the Library list they want devs to pay a million bucks for... :D It seems to me that what Casey showed could be used by any developer right now and there's be no difference.


----------



## Casey Edwards

Daniel James @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> I wonder if this lets people play non Powered By Kontakt librarys in the free Kontakt Player? If so thats a bit of an oversight on NI's part lol
> 
> -DJ



Surely that's not the case. At least, I hope not! I just like the fancy little tab on the left.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Casey Edwards @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Surely that's not the case. At least, I hope not! I just like the fancy little tab on the left.



Or to put it the other way around, it is a flippin pest to be restricted to a file browser!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Careful chaps, not great to encourage hacks on a VI site, we're a supportive community not a subversive one?


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> syashdown @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a demo from me that I made this afternoon. Hopefully it gives and idea of whats capable from a new user in a short space of time. I've tried to showcase both the epic sound as well as the more subtle detail of the softer dynamics in the second half of the piece. I also messed about a bit with some of the sounds to see what manipulation would do to them. I'll bounce a HZ perc mix as well. Took about 3 hours.
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-ashdown/hz ... -shade-and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 hours well spend by the sound of it
> 
> Top stuff!
Click to expand...



Thanks, those drums sound awesome straight out the box. Top stuff Spitfire I say!


----------



## korgscrew

Thats something I'm not really comfortable doing anyway. I tried computing at A Level, dropped out after 4 days and took Music. Best decision I ever made!


----------



## korgscrew

Christian or Paul.

Is it possible at all to have an attack and release knob for the patch somewhere?

Im loving the controls for the high & low pass, pitch and dynamics. Id like to do some of my own sweeps and sound design using the attack for the drums. 

In some of Hans' work he often cuts off the attack of the hall/drum, or softens the attack for a swell. More evident in the Dark knight scores.

Please? 

Everything else is perfect!


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



syashdown @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a demo from me that I made this afternoon. Hopefully it gives and idea of whats capable from a new user in a short space of time. I've tried to showcase both the epic sound as well as the more subtle detail of the softer dynamics in the second half of the piece. I also messed about a bit with some of the sounds to see what manipulation would do to them. I'll bounce a HZ perc mix as well. Took about 3 hours.
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-ashdown/hz ... -shade-and



Awww yeaa! Now we're talking!!!!!!! o-[][]-o It seems to have a sound I haven't heard before from sample libraries, but Im cant put my finger on exactly what is different.
They should give you the next libraries free in return for your demo's. Seriously.

My download has been blazing fast since I started it yesterday, on 2.6mbps now, Im on Part 21 now... woooo so fast!!!!

*@korgscrew:* Regarding the attack and release knobs, for now, does opening up the instrument with the "wrench" button allow you to change the attack and release the normal way?


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Careful chaps, not great to encourage hacks on a VI site, we're a supportive community not a subversive one?



*Aw, you party pooper*


----------



## Casey Edwards

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Careful chaps, not great to encourage hacks on a VI site, we're a supportive community not a subversive one?



As long as it's for personal use only then I don't think there's a problem. But like I said, I plan on inquiring with NI about this to be sure. And surely this isn't a workaround for full libs to be loaded into the player. If that's the case then this is a very shameful share. :(


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

This library gets better and better  i didn't go to my other job today!

This has definitely made me want to get better at drums! The sounds are there. SF thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Ed @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> *@korgscrew:* Regarding the attack and release knobs, for now, does opening up the instrument with the "wrench" button allow you to change the attack and release the normal way?



Not sure I know how to do that. Im sure it wouldn't be as easy as a knob though!


----------



## colony nofi

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

nevermind.


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Ed @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> syashdown @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a demo from me that I made this afternoon. Hopefully it gives and idea of whats capable from a new user in a short space of time. I've tried to showcase both the epic sound as well as the more subtle detail of the softer dynamics in the second half of the piece. I also messed about a bit with some of the sounds to see what manipulation would do to them. I'll bounce a HZ perc mix as well. Took about 3 hours.
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-ashdown/hz ... -shade-and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww yeaa! Now we're talking!!!!!!! o-[][]-o It seems to have a sound I haven't heard before from sample libraries, but Im cant put my finger on exactly what is different.
> They should give you the next libraries free in return for your demo's. Seriously.
Click to expand...


Glad you like it Ed, yes the library sounds absolutely brilliant. The detail and richness of the sounds are stunning. 

Hey Christian & Paul, you hear what Ed says? I reckon he's right you know, send the HZ02 + 03 betas this way :wink:


----------



## korgscrew

Just Read this...More drums?!?

** AS THE LIBRARY IS SO HUGE WE WILL BE RELEASING IT IN STAGES, THE FIRST OF WHICH WILL BE “ARTIST ELEMENTS” – controllable perspectives mixed by Hans Zimmer, Geoff Foster and Alan Meyerson. With more drums, stereo mixes, 5.1s and Junkie XL’s and Steve Lipson to follow.**


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Ed @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *@korgscrew:* Regarding the attack and release knobs, for now, does opening up the instrument with the "wrench" button allow you to change the attack and release the normal way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I know how to do that. Im sure it wouldn't be as easy as a knob though!
Click to expand...


Do you have the full version of Kontakt? If so.... try this:
http://i.imgur.com/QhhIQqY.png


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Christian or Paul.
> 
> Is it possible at all to have an attack and release knob for the patch somewhere?
> 
> Im loving the controls for the high & low pass, pitch and dynamics. Id like to do some of my own sweeps and sound design using the attack for the drums.
> 
> In some of Hans' work he often cuts off the attack of the hall/drum, or softens the attack for a swell. More evident in the Dark knight scores.
> 
> Please?
> 
> Everything else is perfect!



Attack would be very useful.


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Ed @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> korgscrew @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *@korgscrew:* Regarding the attack and release knobs, for now, does opening up the instrument with the "wrench" button allow you to change the attack and release the normal way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I know how to do that. Im sure it wouldn't be as easy as a knob though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have the full version of Kontakt? If so.... try this:
> http://i.imgur.com/QhhIQqY.png
Click to expand...


Thanks Dawg


----------



## Polarity

JE Martinsen @ Tue 26 Nov said:


> My experience comes solely from electronic pop music, and it's just the last few years that I've discovered how liberating it can be to break down some of those unwritten rules one by one. They are as many as they are varied, and I think most of us struggle with this from time to time, even if it's just in our subcouncious mind. It still controls our decisions to a varying extent. I had one of those crazy rules written in the back of my head for years : "Thou shalt not mix electronic with acoustic". Luckily that's a long time ago. Today, that's exactly what I intend to do with Mr. Zimmer's percussion. Mix it with electronic. And generally use it in all thinkable (and hopefully to me) unthinkable combinations. And the genre doesn't really matter at all I think.



Honestly I have mixed electronic, synths with acoustic sounds since ever.
I grew my teenage era during the 80's and I've learned playing keyboards mainly with Jean Michel Jarre, Vangelis, Mike Oldfield tracks...

A lot of years ago I already used Timpani, Gong, bongos sounds inside a fast electronica/trance kind of track... layering also synth waves or sampled brass/trumpets passing through distorsion to emulate electric guitars (here Jan Hammer docet) and acoustic rock drums too... and other things passed through filters.
Often I used the acoustic piano in track full of synths...
Sure as I was already doing a new version of that track I could use the new HZP sounds now.

So go on doing it you too!
I think this library can give much more flexibility in sound treatments than many others before.


----------



## Daniel James

As we seem to be all taking a stab....this was my initial...load library, write something, upload.

I did a fair bit of tweaking, but I think I know the places to look to get what I am after, hope the Spitfire guys don't mind if I put in requests 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122232325&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/hz01-i ... ans-zimmer

-DJ


----------



## JE Martinsen

Polarity @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> JE Martinsen @ Tue 26 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience comes solely from electronic pop music, and it's just the last few years that I've discovered how liberating it can be to break down some of those unwritten rules one by one. They are as many as they are varied, and I think most of us struggle with this from time to time, even if it's just in our subcouncious mind. It still controls our decisions to a varying extent. I had one of those crazy rules written in the back of my head for years : "Thou shalt not mix electronic with acoustic". Luckily that's a long time ago. Today, that's exactly what I intend to do with Mr. Zimmer's percussion. Mix it with electronic. And generally use it in all thinkable (and hopefully to me) unthinkable combinations. And the genre doesn't really matter at all I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I have mixed electronic, synths with acoustic sounds since ever.
> I grew my teenage era during the 80's and I've learned playing keyboards mainly with Jean Michel Jarre, Vangelis, Mike Oldfield tracks...
> 
> A lot of years ago I already used Timpani, Gong, bongos sounds inside a fast electronica/trance kind of track... layering also synth waves or sampled brass/trumpets passing through distorsion to emulate electric guitars (here Jan Hammer docet) and acoustic rock drums too... and other things passed through filters. Often I used the acoustic piano in track full of synths... Sure as I was already doing a new version of that track I could use the new HZP sounds now.
> 
> So go on doing it you too! I think this library can give much more flexibility in sound treatments than many others before.
Click to expand...


Same here, Andrea! JMJ, Vangelis, Kraftwerk.. And of course all the many synthpop bands of the 80's. Their music influenced and inspired me enormously. I don't know if you've heard about Apoptygma Berzerk before, but I co-founded the group in 90/91 with Stephan Groth. Not much acoustic instruments there in the beginning I can tell you! All drum machine and SH-101.. :lol: 

I guess it can have something to do with scene at the time, maybe a little synth purist but hey it was all good fun. Nowadays it's much more common to mix and match all kinds of instruments, also in that particular scene. In the compositions of SWEEP, which has a very electronic sound overall, we've used quite a few acoustic instruments. Favourites are of course strings, but also harpsichord, accordion, acoustic drums.. 

For a couple of years now I've become more and more interested in orchestral composing, trying to learn about the various classical instruments and the compositional process. Totally new to me, but this forum is indeed a fountain of experience and knowledge.

Yes, isn't it funny how a good timpani just fits in more or less everywhere? I often found myself reaching for the timps on my Ensoniq sampler when finishing a track just to see if I could squeeze in a couple of hits! From the Ensoniq to the punchy and powerful timpani in HZ Percussion, that's a pretty big step up! :lol: 

Thank you so much for your comment, Andrea!


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I've already found a several places in some of existing tracks where the HZ timpani just works!


----------



## benmrx

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



syashdown @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a demo from me that I made this afternoon. Hopefully it gives and idea of whats capable from a new user in a short space of time. I've tried to showcase both the epic sound as well as the more subtle detail of the softer dynamics in the second half of the piece. I also messed about a bit with some of the sounds to see what manipulation would do to them. I'll bounce a HZ perc mix as well. Took about 3 hours.
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/simon-ashdown/hz ... -shade-and



Nice!


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Ok now we are talking.

These demos some users are doing represent the library very well.

Nice job guys!


----------



## syashdown

Daniel James @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> As we seem to be all taking a stab....this was my initial...load library, write something, upload.
> 
> I did a fair bit of tweaking, but I think I know the places to look to get what I am after, hope the Spitfire guys don't mind if I put in requests
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122232325&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/hz01-i ... ans-zimmer
> 
> -DJ



Nice work DJ


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Just purchased!
Anyone can tell me how much time it will take to download on 1.15 mbps??


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I dont Share my music very often. But here goes!

Did this in about an hour on my mobile Rig, all Spitfire instruments. Sable, albion HZ01 etc.

Hope you like it!


https://soundcloud.com/fracturedmedia/h ... ssion-hz01


----------



## germancomponist

Daniel James @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> As we seem to be all taking a stab....this was my initial...load library, write something, upload.
> 
> I did a fair bit of tweaking, but I think I know the places to look to get what I am after, hope the Spitfire guys don't mind if I put in requests
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122232325&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/hz01-i ... ans-zimmer
> 
> -DJ



SOUND! I like it!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



kfirpr @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Just purchased!
> Anyone can tell me how much time it will take to download on 1.15 mbps??



Well i have just finished downloading after 48 hrs at the faster than light speed of 3 mbps although it did stop briefly so I'd saying you're looking at 3 times as long 

Just had a quick flick through it and I have to say to the Spitfire Audio guys (again) well done. This is absolute quality. Now I recommend they take some time off and give my wallet a rest.

I wonder though if they can answer a question for me though, I note that the Pitch dial is linked to the Tune dial in the Kontakt instrument header, is this using the same functionality as if pitch bend was was utilised?

Just in case anyone wonders why I want pitch bend:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timpani#Pedal_timpani

Thanks again guys


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Second demo:

https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/hz-percussion-demo

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122308057&secret_url=false[/flash]

Best
Ryan


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Ryan Thanks for posting that.


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Id just like to express my thoughts on the library, mainly for people downloading, or on the fence about buying.

Before I start, the library is nothing but Amazing!

When I first opened up the patches and had a tinkle, i was a little underwhelmed...

For the past 6 months I have been using Soundirons APE. The patches in this are instant epic drums. Processed in a way that they scream, boom, clack and shout in one press of a key.

**This is not what HZ percussion is**

I had to re-wire my percussion writing brain, as I had been doing it for so long with APE.

*The drums are elements, elements that when layered bring a whole new sonic platter.*

When I was layering the patches, something happened that I didn't expect. I can't explain it. There were hits I could hear that sounded awesome. But when I soloed the drums, they disappeared. Its the layering of the drums that gives this library the magic. Somehow, when you create an ensemble with these patches they light up, like they are alive :roll: sorry...

The sense of space is unbelievable. I haven't heard anything like this in a percussion library, until now.

I truly believe that this library can do both epic, and intimate. The close and overhead mice are so sweet sounding.

Ive bought a lot of libraries this year, this is the only one that has truly shocked me.

Not from the outset though. Since Announcement, I was fully expecting a set of patches like APE. This isn't what I got, and i am so glad.

*If anything, this library is a lesson from Hans himself. Thats gotta be worth £299 (+vat) * :mrgreen: 

Christian was right, This is how you do it.. And boy, have you guys done it!

Korgscrews Sample library of the year - 2013 - Goes too.....

Spitfire Audio - Hans Zimmer Percussion =o 

Bravo


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



korgscrew @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Id just like to express my thoughts on the library, mainly for people downloading, or on the fence about buying.
> 
> Before I start, the library is nothing but Amazing!
> 
> When I first opened up the patches and had a tinkle, i was a little underwhelmed...
> 
> For the past 6 months I have been using Soundirons APE. The patches in this are instant epic drums. Processed in a way that they scream, boom, clack and shout in one press of a key.
> 
> **This is not what HZ percussion is**
> 
> I had to re-wire my percussion writing brain, as I had been doing it for so long with APE.
> 
> *The drums are elements, elements that when layered bring a whole new sonic platter.*
> 
> When I was layering the patches, something happened that I didn't expect. I can't explain it. There were hits I could hear that sounded awesome. But when I soloed the drums, they disappeared. Its the layering of the drums that gives this library the magic. Somehow, when you create an ensemble with these patches they light up, like they are alive :roll: sorry...
> 
> The sense of space is unbelievable. I haven't heard anything like this in a percussion library, until now.
> 
> I truly believe that this library can do both epic, and intimate. The close and overhead mice are so sweet sounding.
> 
> Ive bought a lot of libraries this year, this is the only one that has truly shocked me.
> 
> Not from the outset though. Since Announcement, I was fully expecting a set of patches like APE. This isn't what I got, and i am so glad.
> 
> *If anything, this library is a lesson from Hans himself. Thats gotta be worth £299 (+vat) * :mrgreen:
> 
> Christian was right, This is how you do it.. And boy, have you guys done it!
> 
> Korgscrews Sample library of the year - 2013 - Goes too.....
> 
> Spitfire Audio - Hans Zimmer Percussion =o
> 
> Bravo



All I have to add to that is BIG +1. Incredible job Spitfire!!!!!


----------



## R.Cato

Still not sure whether to buy it or not. Can we expect some more walkthroughs during the introductory offer? Would be awesome.


----------



## Ed

Just been playing for about 15 mins. So far I'd say if I could only have one perc lib this would be it! CAnt wait to see all the rest of the content coming!

For than any other library I've seen it caters to those who like wet and dry sounds, and even then you have so much variation.


----------



## star.keys

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

Sounds awesome from the demos heard!

A quick question.. For those who own 8Dio Epic percussion stuff (Taiko, Dhol etc), how does this library compare with it or complement it? Any opinions would be welcome...


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



star.keys @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> A quick question.. For those who own 8Dio Epic percussion stuff (Taiko, Dhol etc), how does this library compare with it or complement it? Any opinions would be welcome...



Only been playing for a very short time as I say, but I have all of the 8Dio Epic stuff. Its a very different sound. I will still use the 8dio stuff. But if I could have 1 library I already know I'd have this one. The differences even between 1 engineer's mic positions can create such a different sound. It can sound super distant or super close and all inbetween. Just layered up some of the bigger drums and played over some Last Samauri scenes on youtube, and well thats just super fun. 8dio really only has one sound, and you cant tweak it in anything other than the obvious ways. It does what it does and does it very well, so they wont be going anywhere. But so far HZP1 is a playground. There's just so much potential as to what you can make it sound like. Also lets just say I wont want for Takios anymore (try layering with Paper DJuns, sooo good)

Personally I think it will change the way I write for percussion. I'd say get it now before it goes up in price by £100! ($163 approx) - also add on the even more VAT if that applies to you!

Oh and in true spitfire fashion, due to the great room and far mics no reverb even required.

PS: The reason so many peoples demos might be showing mixes that are relatively close, is because they sound so much better than any other library I've heard. But if you want to push them waaaaay back, you can do that tool.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I honestly couldn't be happier with this library right now. I did this quick play through this morning in like 40 mins using the Zimmer Elements with an emphasis on the close mics - no eq except for a 10k boost on the mix buss with some compression/subtle limiting:

http://m.soundcloud.com/prscully20/spitfire-hans-zimmer


Ryan


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

One thing that I believe this library could do with is some form of nki naming convention or GUI badge to show whose mix you are working with. I just loaded all 3 bucket hits, they all sound different but I don't know whose is whose (unless I'm not seeing something).

Other than that all is superb.

/\~O


----------



## Dr.Quest

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Click Sky Fade @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> One thing that I believe this library could do with is some form of nki naming convention or GUI badge to show whose mix you are working with. I just loaded all 3 bucket hits, they all sound different but I don't know whose is whose (unless I'm not seeing something).
> 
> Other than that all is superb.
> 
> /\~O



Judging from the walkthrough video the initials of the mixer is in the Kontakt instrument window, right? HZ for Hans, AM, for Alan, etc. Or is that not what I am seeing there.
J


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

One thing I am noticing with the demos is the percussion has a lot of similarity with the Albion and SF percussion libs, almost seamless at times. Not saying this is a bad thing, SF percussion and Albion 1-3 percussion gets a lot of play in my studio. The mic differences in Albion and SF percussion are quite dramatic as I am hearing in HZ. I am questioning if it is a bit redundant if one has quite a bit of Spitfire already, I can beat pretty loud with those and I think SF put a lot of thought into their percussion recordings, I don't feel like they are an after thought.


----------



## 667

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

I'm in same boat, already have Albion I II and III plus Spitfire perc redux. Obviously this release adds but at this point I'm really not hurting for perc. So still on the fence with this one...


----------



## DSP Bill

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Dr.Quest @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I believe this library could do with is some form of nki naming convention or GUI badge to show whose mix you are working with. I just loaded all 3 bucket hits, they all sound different but I don't know whose is whose (unless I'm not seeing something).
> 
> Other than that all is superb.
> 
> /\~O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the walkthrough video the initials of the mixer is in the Kontakt instrument window, right? HZ for Hans, AM, for Alan, etc. Or is that not what I am seeing there.
> J
Click to expand...


I'm seeing the same thing. The folder structure is laid out differently than in Paul's walkthrough. My patches are missing the HZ, AM, GF. I can rename them as I go along, as it can get confusing when loading in similar patches to hear the difference (GF is easier to spot at a glance because of the outrigger mic) - although once you spend a little time with each it becomes clear the difference in mixing styles. It would be nice to know if this is going to be changed or not. Did the walkthrough have a later release version than what we downloaded?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Dr.Quest

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



DSP Bill @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Dr.Quest @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Sky Fade @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I believe this library could do with is some form of nki naming convention or GUI badge to show whose mix you are working with. I just loaded all 3 bucket hits, they all sound different but I don't know whose is whose (unless I'm not seeing something).
> 
> Other than that all is superb.
> 
> /\~O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the walkthrough video the initials of the mixer is in the Kontakt instrument window, right? HZ for Hans, AM, for Alan, etc. Or is that not what I am seeing there.
> J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing the same thing. The folder structure is laid out differently than in Paul's walkthrough. My patches are missing the HZ, AM, GF. I can rename them as I go along, as it can get confusing when loading in similar patches to hear the difference (GF is easier to spot at a glance because of the outrigger mic) - although once you spend a little time with each it becomes clear the difference in mixing styles. It would be nice to know if this is going to be changed or not. Did the walkthrough have a later release version than what we downloaded?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


Ahhh, I see. Paul was probably using an earlier (or maybe later to come) version in the walk through. In the download version are the folders labeled by artist?
J


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*

@ Korgscrew

Thanks for your post. When you mention the layering was it layering mixes of the same drum? Or did you mean layering similar drums?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough By Christian*

Here you go guys, just did a walkthrough of me recreating (to a certain degree) the demo I posted "Dawn Z".

Here's the walkthrough:



And here's the demo it's (loosely) based on:

"DAWN Z" - Christian Henson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_CH.mp3[/mp3]

Best.

C.


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough By Christian*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Here you go guys, just did a walkthrough of me recreating (to a certain degree) the demo I posted "Dawn Z".
> 
> Here's the walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the demo it's (loosely) based on:
> 
> "DAWN Z" - Christian Henson
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_CH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.




Thanks alot C! I'll be dig'n into that asap!


----------



## DSP Bill

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Dr.Quest @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> DSP Bill @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Quest @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Sky Fade @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I believe this library could do with is some form of nki naming convention or GUI badge to show whose mix you are working with. I just loaded all 3 bucket hits, they all sound different but I don't know whose is whose (unless I'm not seeing something).
> 
> Other than that all is superb.
> 
> /\~O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the walkthrough video the initials of the mixer is in the Kontakt instrument window, right? HZ for Hans, AM, for Alan, etc. Or is that not what I am seeing there.
> J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm seeing the same thing. The folder structure is laid out differently than in Paul's walkthrough. My patches are missing the HZ, AM, GF. I can rename them as I go along, as it can get confusing when loading in similar patches to hear the difference (GF is easier to spot at a glance because of the outrigger mic) - although once you spend a little time with each it becomes clear the difference in mixing styles. It would be nice to know if this is going to be changed or not. Did the walkthrough have a later release version than what we downloaded?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I see. Paul was probably using an earlier (or maybe later to come) version in the walk through. In the download version are the folders labeled by artist?
> J
Click to expand...


Yes, folders for each with patches named the same.


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough By Christian*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Here you go guys, just did a walkthrough of me recreating (to a certain degree) the demo I posted "Dawn Z".
> 
> Here's the walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the demo it's (loosely) based on:
> 
> "DAWN Z" - Christian Henson
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_CH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.




Awesome. Thank you so much for the walkthrough. Will be watching it soon. 

Love the distortion bass sound 8) 

4 more hours till download complete    

Cheers


----------



## star.keys

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Purchased it, although I didn't need it!

Thanks Ed for the advise, and syashdown, Daniel etc for sharing all your good work...

Any idea how long would it take to download? Continuata shows me around around 23 Mbps speed..


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



star.keys @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Purchased it, although I didn't need it!
> 
> Thanks Ed for the advise, and syashdown, Daniel etc for sharing all your good work...
> 
> Any idea how long would it take to download? Continuata shows me around around 23 Mbps speed..



Wow..23 Mbps should take within 6-8 hrs i reckon. 

Mine is only 4.5 Mpbs and took 26 hrs..hahaha 

Thank you Spitfire for this awesome library. Every single sound are truly crafted as diamonds. Truly jaw dropping!!! 

Korgscrew was spot on with layering patches and they do sound big and alive. Plus tweaking these percussions gives you awhole lot more colors to play with.


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



star.keys @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Purchased it, although I didn't need it!
> 
> Thanks Ed for the advise, and syashdown, Daniel etc for sharing all your good work...
> 
> Any idea how long would it take to download? Continuata shows me around around 23 Mbps speed..



8 hours


----------



## airflamesred

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Thanks for the demo, Christian.


----------



## R.Cato

Thanks a lot for that walkthrough Christian. Incredible useful and inspiring. I think I can't resist, will buy HZ01 today.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Yes, Thanks for the effort Christian! It is quite interesting to watch over ones shoulder during a create process.

Would you mind checking your PM... has to do with the manual and is not a support question at all. :wink:


----------



## deniz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Just finished downloading,

Yeah! Played a while and i have to say, it Sounds amazing.

But, let me ask few questions to Spitfire Audio about Workflow.

1-why the keyswitch is out the keyrange? For me i use an Akai MPK 88 but i can Not reach the Keyswitchbutton!without manually octave setting.
2-what the difference between Drum Menu and the "other patches" it Sounds Same to me.what is the benefit?
3- what is the note symbol left to the stereo width Button?
4-there is a lock Button for un/lock artic, what does this mean, there is no Description in the manual.

5- why there is no way to activate all drumpatches in the drum Menu, you can only use the RAM Chip to purge and unpurge patches. I would like use all patches at the Same Time without loading a Second Instance of kontakt.

By the way, the Geoff Foster patches are great.

Cheers


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



deniz @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Just finished downloading,
> 
> Yeah! Played a while and i have to say, it Sounds amazing.
> 
> But, let me ask few questions to Spitfire Audio about Workflow.
> 
> 1-why the keyswitch is out the keyrange? For me i use an Akai MPK 88 but i can Not reach the Keyswitchbutton!without manually octave setting.
> 2-what the difference between Drum Menu and the "other patches" it Sounds Same to me.what is the benefit?
> 3- what is the note symbol left to the stereo width Button?
> 4-there is a lock Button for un/lock artic, what does this mean, there is no Description in the manual.
> 
> 5- why there is no way to activate all drumpatches in the drum Menu, you can only use the RAM Chip to purge and unpurge patches. I would like use all patches at the Same Time without loading a Second Instance of kontakt.
> 
> By the way, the Geoff Foster patches are great.
> 
> Cheers



Just helping out with some answers to your queries. 

Q 1 - I also have a 88 keys and find the keyswitch off the keyboard range. You can use the small key icon (above the CC) to move it to some available keys. I just hook up a Korg Nano key to do the keyswitching. 
Q 2 - The "other patches" are COG patches. Read page 32 in the manual which they explain on how to use COG or watch the COG Spitfire youtube video. 
Q 3 - The small notation symbol locks the microphone mix or tweak you’ve made to the drum selected.
Q 4 - Got this from Albion pdf - We all like to select articulations and use our templates in different ways. For example, many composers like to have a single articulation loaded. Its worth locking off the articulation switching once you’ve selected one so you don’t have sounds disappearing from slaves way off in your machine rooms!

Q5 may need them to chip in. 

Cheers


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Hi all,

I've done a walkthrough to show the additional mics in more detail.

This additional mics download will go live after the stereo mixes, we are still experiencing quite heavy server load so I imagine we'll launch the Stereo Mixes shortly after the promo period ends, and then the additional mic parts about a week after that.

Hope you all find this interesting!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## davidgary73

Thanks Paul for the walkthrough. Watching in now. 

Cheers and good day to you.


----------



## deniz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Thanks for helping out.

Cheers.


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough By Christian*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Here you go guys, just did a walkthrough of me recreating (to a certain degree) the demo I posted "Dawn Z".
> 
> Here's the walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the demo it's (loosely) based on:
> 
> "DAWN Z" - Christian Henson
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_CH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.




Thought there was a big Reich influence in that track, great ideas to get the sound. 

Good stuff!


----------



## germancomponist

Paul & Christian, you are very fast with your videos.

I enjoyed watching it!


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



star.keys @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Any idea how long would it take to download? Continuata shows me around around 23 Mbps speed..



You lucky thing. I was around 4mbps for a little while which dropped down to about 2.5 for most of it. Took so long to download lol


----------



## Ryan

Very nice video guys! 

Update track.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122445959&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Craig Sharmat @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> One thing I am noticing with the demos is the percussion has a lot of similarity with the Albion and SF percussion libs, almost seamless at times. Not saying this is a bad thing, SF percussion and Albion 1-3 percussion gets a lot of play in my studio. The mic differences in Albion and SF percussion are quite dramatic as I am hearing in HZ. I am questioning if it is a bit redundant if one has quite a bit of Spitfire already, I can beat pretty loud with those and I think SF put a lot of thought into their percussion recordings, I don't feel like they are an after thought.



I have all of those Craig and it is definitely not redundant at all!!!
I think it doesnt just take percussion sampling to the next generation, but also in terms of sample libraries in general with all the mic options and engineers. And we still haven't got the rest of the library yet. It has great range in dynamics, and I havent been able to have so much control over the distance before. How long before providing different engineers becomes normal? I hope people take notice of how this was done... Even with what has been released so far is just allows an amazingly different variety of sounds, and we havent even got the additional mics yet and other stuff yet. Its like many different libraries in one. If you hear a demo you can make it sound so different if you just changed the mix and you can do that in a way you never could before.

Im a bit skeptical about Vol 2 since that is as Im reading one drummer on a drum kit, and Han's synth drums. But we shall see.


----------



## blougui

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

soooo :( I don't have the cash right now.
Thanx for the demos, Christian & Paul. Interesting.

Amazing sounds, from the delicate to the thundering. Such a scope - and what a hall sound !

As anyone compared it to the probably more exotic/ethnic *StormDrum 3 ?*


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

What I had planned: I wanted to buy, download and produce a super cool demo the library. Unfortunately, I got an answer yesterday from my tax office on my tax return. 

And this response prevents me from anything at all to buy. :-(


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



germancomponist @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> What I had planned: I wanted to buy, download and produce a super cool demo the library. Unfortunately, I got an answer yesterday from my tax office on my tax return.
> 
> And this response prevents me from anything at all to buy. :-(



Just get one of those short term loans Gunther. You might even be able to find one with APR as low as 5000%!!!! :lol: 

Seriously though its a shame if people dont pick this up with the discount, especially if you have to pay the VAT as well because obviously if you add on £100 to the price you also have to pay even more VAT! So if anyone is reading this in the UK, I strongly suggest you beg borrow or prostitute yourself to get the money. But hey... If Im being selfish the less people that have these libraries the better. That is kind of the paradox though, I know people need to buy these libs or else developers won't be able to afford to make more.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Ed @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I had planned: I wanted to buy, download and produce a super cool demo the library. Unfortunately, I got an answer yesterday from my tax office on my tax return.
> 
> And this response prevents me from anything at all to buy. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get one of those short term loans Gunther. You might even be able to find one with APR as low as 5000%! :D
> 
> Its a shame if people dont pick this up with the discount though, especially if you have to pay the VAT as well, because obviously if you add on £100 to the price you also add on even more VAT
Click to expand...

Our tax office even suspected money income, if only I had somewhere a demo released ... . 
Unbelievable! ...


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



germancomponist @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Our tax office even suspected money income, if only I had somewhere a demo released ... .
> Unbelievable! ...



This may be a fun discussion for elsewhere, but what do you mean? I like being able to say these things are for work and being able to write it off as expenses.


----------



## germancomponist

The German tax law is crazy..... .


----------



## germancomponist

Ed, if I write you an answer here you can be sure that the German Government read-it. ...


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Christian or Paul- I am curious why some of your wonderful libraries do have the keyswitches out of range even for 88-note keyboards. Is there a 102-note keyboard that you use that I'm not aware of?  Just curious, though. Thanks!


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Hey guys

One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.

Cheers.


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



RiffWraith @ 29/11/2013 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.
> 
> Cheers.



+1. Been thinking the same since I got it on release day.


----------



## pkm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



quantum7 @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Christian or Paul- I am curious why some of your wonderful libraries do have the keyswitches out of range even for 88-note keyboards. Is there a 102-note keyboard that you use that I'm not aware of?  Just curious, though. Thanks!



I'm selling my 89-key keyboard in order to get the new 90-key model. I don't know how I lived with an 88 for so long.


----------



## quantum7

OK, I just took the plunge and am downloading now. In just 3 days the price went up $4 USD with the conversion rate so I thought I better buy now before it goes up to much and I kick myself.

It's been 5 minutes now and it's still not finished downloading yet. Is this thing going to take over 15 minutes??? :oops: :lol: 

*Hi Paul & Christian*- question: would it be possible in a future update to have a way to store mic settings in some sort of drop-down menu or something? -Thanks


*update*: Done! It took 5 hours. After breakfast I'm going to try it out.


----------



## Allegro

quantum7 @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> It's been 5 minutes now and it's still not finished downloading yet. Is this thing going to take over 15 minutes??? :oops: :lol:
> -Thanks


Are you sure you didn't forget to add a couple of zeros after that :shock: :O or did I miss the sarcasm there?


----------



## star.keys

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I simply can't believe what I am hearing friends... This is truly amazing library

Fantastic job SPF team! Please keep more of these coming!

Cheers


----------



## Rctec

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I'm just taking a quick break from writing...

I think there is a little point that got missed in the description of the process: The reason there where so many mic's up was that Alan wanted his mic set-up, Steve Lipson his, Geoff his, etc.
So it's not just about that everyone mixed the raw material differently, but it's really as if you had all these great recording engineers recording the perc with what each one thinks is the appropriate mic, position - and ambience - for each drum. So the source is very individual, and based on lots of aesthetic and technical decisions (and arguments!  ).

I find that I like using different 'ears' for different projects. So the recording engineer is a huge part of the sound, obviously. 

...Alan just stopped in to say he's done five versions of Jason's drums. When JunkieXL finishes his movies, he'll finish the most extreme version of all the sounds. But, for now, I don't know how he gets any sleep at all.

...I'm glad to be getting some good suggestions from you all as well. I think - and I haven't spoken to Paul or Christian about this yet - that an ADSR is an absolute must, but I'd make it a bit more like a transient designer...

I just hope you enjoy our little adventure in hitting things 

-H-


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Rctec @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> I'm just taking a quick break from writing...
> 
> I think there is a little point that got missed in the description of the process: The reason there where so many mic's up was that Alan wanted his mic set-up, Steve Lipson his, Geoff his, etc.
> So it's not just about that everyone mixed the raw material differently, but it's really as if you had all these great recording engineers recording the perc with what each one thinks is the appropriate mic, position - and ambience - for each drum. So the source is very individual, and based on lots of aesthetic and technical decisions (and arguments!  ).
> 
> I find that I like using different 'ears' for different projects. So the recording engineer is a huge part of the sound, obviously.
> 
> ...Alan just stopped in to say he's done five versions of Jason's drums. When JunkieXL finishes his movies, he'll finish the most extreme version of all the sounds. But, for now, I don't know how he gets any sleep at all.
> 
> ...I'm glad to be getting some good suggestions from you all as well. I think - and I haven't spoken to Paul or Christian about this yet - that an ADSR is an absolute must, but I'd make it a bit more like a transient designer...
> 
> I just hope you enjoy our little adventure in hitting things
> 
> -H-


Hans...I couldnt be more pleased with it


----------



## 667

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Hmmm gotta say this new mics demo is really nice-- definitely the kind of thing I was looking for in some of my other perc libs...


----------



## milesito

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Does the HZ Percussion library come with any sort of built in arpeggiator similar to APE?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Not "yet".

C.


----------



## Per K

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I finished the track I posted earlier..
It starts out using the timps and then goes full blast at around 2:35


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



british_bpm @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> Not "yet".
> 
> C.



Ha ha, that's an answer I like!

Christian, in fits and starts I'm going through your walkthrough. At somewhere around 25m, we both identically said "hawwww yeah" in perfect phase aligned unison 

It's no use, I've pressed the TNT detonator connected to the BUY button on this library - KA-BOOOOOM. Like everyone else, I'm really impressed with the mic positions. What's also becoming clear to me is that in tandem with that, the combination of instruments and methods of playing gets some really individual, unusual but really usable tones. I simply adore those rods on the timps in that walkthrough, for example. And that bucket snare is to die for - spot on, it gives a phenomenal crack without evoking the military.

These sounds are just too darn good to pass up on.

It's also the potential for future expansion that has inevitably pushed me over the edge - Junkie's mixes (all in good time) and perhaps a percussive variation on the Ostinatum (?) I'm not sure yet how I'll get on with the layout and feel there's scope for some layered / combi patches but I'm pretty sure that what's there right now will take me an awfully long way, and hopefully in some new directions.

Thanks for that Walkthrough Christian, and congrats again on this remarkable library.


----------



## The White Knight

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Real Hans Zimmer sound versus HZ percussion :


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Rctec @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> ...I'm glad to be getting some good suggestions from you all as well. I think - and I haven't spoken to Paul or Christian about this yet - that an ADSR is an absolute must, but I'd make it a bit more like a transient designer...



This new built in *Transient-Master* in Kontakt is just brilliant for this. This plug works very well.


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I was inspired by christian's tutorial and made a small demo in about an hour, Don't kill me please I know it requires allot more work :wink: 

https://soundcloud.com/perezianproducti ... ssion-test


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



germancomponist @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> Rctec @ Sat Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm glad to be getting some good suggestions from you all as well. I think - and I haven't spoken to Paul or Christian about this yet - that an ADSR is an absolute must, but I'd make it a bit more like a transient designer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new built in *Transient-Master* in Kontakt is just brilliant for this. This plug works very well.
Click to expand...


Well then they'd have to make Kontakt 5 patches :wink:


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough By Christian*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Here you go guys, just did a walkthrough of me recreating (to a certain degree) the demo I posted "Dawn Z".
> 
> 
> 
> C.



Very nice video! Learned something about the ostinatos function. I knew about the chord mode, but just never dawned on me how useful it is. Thanks!

I know you guys are busy but simple quick tip workflow videos for the albinos and other libraries would be appreciated. Yes I know about the manual

Again excellent video!

Don


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Ed @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rctec @ Sat Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm glad to be getting some good suggestions from you all as well. I think - and I haven't spoken to Paul or Christian about this yet - that an ADSR is an absolute must, but I'd make it a bit more like a transient designer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new built in *Transient-Master* in Kontakt is just brilliant for this. This plug works very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then they'd have to make Kontakt 5 patches :wink:
Click to expand...


Oops, also true again. 

It seems that it comes to a "must built" Kontakt 5 patches... . And here we go, Daniel! 
(At the moment one can get the update to Kontakt 5 for only 49.- €)


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Rctec @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> I'm just taking a quick break from writing...
> 
> I think there is a little point that got missed in the description of the process: The reason there where so many mic's up was that Alan wanted his mic set-up, Steve Lipson his, Geoff his, etc.
> So it's not just about that everyone mixed the raw material differently, but it's really as if you had all these great recording engineers recording the perc with what each one thinks is the appropriate mic, position - and ambience - for each drum. So the source is very individual, and based on lots of aesthetic and technical decisions (and arguments!  ).
> 
> I find that I like using different 'ears' for different projects. So the recording engineer is a huge part of the sound, obviously.
> 
> ...Alan just stopped in to say he's done five versions of Jason's drums. When JunkieXL finishes his movies, he'll finish the most extreme version of all the sounds. But, for now, I don't know how he gets any sleep at all.
> 
> ...I'm glad to be getting some good suggestions from you all as well. I think - and I haven't spoken to Paul or Christian about this yet - that an ADSR is an absolute must, but I'd make it a bit more like a transient designer...
> 
> I just hope you enjoy our little adventure in hitting things
> 
> -H-



I am sooooo pleased with this lib!!!


----------



## Daniel James

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



blakerobinson @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that it comes to a "must built" Kontakt 5 patches...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to wait. Anyone can slap a Transient-Master on a Kontakt/Kontakt Player output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you have full Kontakt and you're feeling adventurous, the patches aren't locked so you can add one to the instrument's Insert-FX and save yourself a new modified patch:
Click to expand...


I think people were requesting it as an upfront UI feature (I cover this type of request alot in my overview video I am uploading)

And unless I am mistaken transient master is a K5+ effect correct, meaning that to have it on the UI one would need K5....hense the 'a Must Built Kontakt 5 Patches' as Gunther so Germanly put it 

I agree one can go into the patch and edit it, add effect etc but you could say that about any of it, I could have gone in and put on a HPF or a LPF but for reason they were chose to go on the UI over an EQ or ADSR which, based on others comments, would have been a little more useful. 

Again I mention it in my video but it would be great if you took all of the wasted space in the Individual patches (where the other pictures of drums used to go) then add all those UI dials, ie EQ, ADSR, Saturation, Transient Master....call it a tweak patch or something. The mic positions give you great control over the tone but there is hardly any control over how it fits into a mix. 

-DJ


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



germancomponist @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Rctec @ Sat Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm glad to be getting some good suggestions from you all as well. I think - and I haven't spoken to Paul or Christian about this yet - that an ADSR is an absolute must, but I'd make it a bit more like a transient designer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new built in *Transient-Master* in Kontakt is just brilliant for this. This plug works very well.
Click to expand...


Its good at adding some grit to the attack. But you cant make the samples swell in with the transient master.


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

After playing with HZ01 for 3 hours I just have to say, HOLY JALAPENO ON A STICK!!!! >8o HZ01 makes me even more happy that I invested in my Focal Twins and sub-woofer. I own a lot of percussion libs, but have never had sampled percussion smack me in the face like those HZ Bass Drums. Wow!!! I originally thought I would only need HZ01, but now HAVE to get 02 & 03 once they are released. IMO this library sets a new standard for sampled percussion. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have some minor comments and a few things I wouldn't mind seeing updated in the future:

- I would love to have the samples separated out by artist as to make it easier to make the library smaller in case you only want, let's say, the Hans Zimmer and Alan Meyerson mixes. 

- I would love to be able to save different mic mixes right from the main patch without having to re-save new patches in order to do so.

- I would also love to be able to have all sections in a patch available at the same time in that one patch.

- The timpani rolls on both the Alan Meyerson and the Geoff Foster sound a little funky to my ears on certain notes. Are others hearing that?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Great job Spitfire, Hans, and the rest! * For a version 1.0 I am just blown away. Knowing your excellent track record of updates, I cannot even image how much better it may get....if that's even possible. Thank you for bringing a huge smile to my face today.


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



quantum7 @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> - The timpani rolls on both the Alan Meyerson and the Geoff Foster sound a little funky to my ears on certain notes.



I've set up a support ticket with the chaps about the timp rolls. The Alan mixes are out of phase on the C, Eb and E at around 100 on the mod wheel. 

I'm not hearing anything wrong with the GF mixes though. I will say something about the GF mixes, compared to the other mixes, they are very quiet. Hans' are obviously the loudest! But Geoffs are really quiet. Not sure if this intentional. 

-Korg-


----------



## quantum7

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



korgscrew @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> quantum7 @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - The timpani rolls on both the Alan Meyerson and the Geoff Foster sound a little funky to my ears on certain notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've set up a support ticket with the chaps about the timp rolls. The Alan mixes are out of phase on the C, Eb and E at around 100 on the mod wheel.
> 
> I'm not hearing anything wrong with the GF mixes though. I will say something about the GF mixes, compared to the other mixes, they are very quiet. Hans' are obviously the loudest! But Geoffs are really quiet. Not sure if this intentional.
> 
> -Korg-
Click to expand...


Oh good, I'm glad it wasn't just me regarding the timp rolls. Also, yes, the GF patches are indeed more quiet than the others. I'm going to re-save them with the volume a little up as to not fool myself into thinking they do not sound as good with that lower volume.....which often happens to a lot of us unintentionally.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Folks, did I miss manual links for downloading anywhere? I put in a support ticket yesterday, but its a weekend so wouldn't expect a response til Monday. I've limped through on Continuata to the last 4 parts, but its utterly ground to a halt now, despite multiple restarts. Other sites / FTPs are roaring at top speeds still - I do wish that either Contnuata really got to grips with this problem, or developers used other methods. Over 24 hours and counting is kinda crazy on a 120mb connection - I downloaded and installed a 42gb library in an hour a few weeks ago, and another 50gb library took four.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Hi this really isn't Continuata's issue, it is how your ISP responds to big DLs which neither Continuata nor the Amazon S3 servers can control. Pause for 24 hours and resume, I am pretty certain it is your ISP strangling down the thread. 

Having handled multiple emails regarding this over the last 5 years I can honestly and safely say that this rectifies 99.5% of all complaints of this type.

We'll get right back to you via the service emails (we're family men so struggle to handle all email requests on the weekends). Which is definitely the best way to go. It's a pity that you've placed blame on Continuata here on this forum as all it does is put people off purchasing which is a shame because we rely on custom to keep us going.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Ryan

@Guy Rowland: I don't think Contnuata is the problem. As Christian said. It might be your ISP, or that your using Wireless that gets peaks of distortion by other wifi, mobil etc frequencies. I have a 70mb connection and used the wifi. Got some serious problems with the download. Changed to cable and it all run smoothly.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Thanks Ryan, I'll add this to my stock suggestions if that's OK.

C.


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



british_bpm @ 1/12/2013 said:


> Thanks Ryan, I'll add this to my stock suggestions if that's OK.
> 
> C.



No problem Chris. 
"wifi with big downloads are always a bugger..."

Best
Ryan


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

how many days we have for download before the links expire, please?

I have a 12mbit optical fiber connection.
Usually inside europe I can get even 1,1 megabytes per second...


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



british_bpm @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Hi this really isn't Continuata's issue, it is how your ISP responds to big DLs which neither Continuata nor the Amazon S3 servers can control. Pause for 24 hours and resume, I am pretty certain it is your ISP strangling down the thread.
> 
> Having handled multiple emails regarding this over the last 5 years I can honestly and safely say that this rectifies 99.5% of all complaints of this type.
> 
> We'll get right back to you via the service emails (we're family men so struggle to handle all email requests on the weekends). Which is definitely the best way to go. It's a pity that you've placed blame on Continuata here on this forum as all it does is put people off purchasing which is a shame because we rely on custom to keep us going.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



The good news - it picked up in the last 2 hours and it's all now done, after approx 30 hours.

Christian - this is a problem I'm afraid. I've heard this before that it's the ISP at fault - all I can say again is that I downloaded Developer A's library three weeks ago @42gb and it was fully installed in under an hour, and Developer B's 50gb library in 4 hours - and Develpper B use Amazon servers too. My ISP is Virgin Media - one of the most common in the UK - and I'm on their highest 120mb speed (and I'm on a direct wired gigabit ethernet connection to the router). It's a cracking connection, and I haven't had any throttling issues for many many months (and I checked this time, other downloads were still working at top speed whilst I was experiencing the halts with Continuata).

It is something about the way that Continuata works that makes it much slower and unreliable in use - it consistently happens in my experience from every developer who use them, when the library size is anything over a very few gigs. Waiting 24 hours looks like it'll give it another jolt of speed, but why does only Continuata need this? Of course we all get there in the end and in use its all forgotten - until the next download, anyway - but in this day and age there are far better solutions out there, especially for 200gb libraries!

In the past, you've given a link for manual links in the original email for those struggling, if I'd have had those there would have been no need for a support ticket, based on past experience they are massively faster. Indeed, in this case I suspect it would have been similar to Developer B's 4 hours, who share the same servers. I know that installation requires a couple of extra steps which might introduce support tickets of their own, but Developer B have a really simple guide to follow for that and I've never had an issue with it.

As I say, it is only an early hiccup and all will be forgotten in time so a sense of proportion is only right. Sorry - I know you guys don't want to hear anything negative about a user experience, but it is what it is. I sure don't expect you guys to jump up and down to every support request over a weekend, but to repeat - had I access to those manual links, I'd have just quietly got on with it on my own.


----------



## DSP Bill

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



british_bpm @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Hi this really isn't Continuata's issue, it is how your ISP responds to big DLs which neither Continuata nor the Amazon S3 servers can control. Pause for 24 hours and resume, I am pretty certain it is your ISP strangling down the thread.



Some ISP's definitely throttle large downloads. I've also had issues downloading when connected via a clients internet where the IT guys do something to interfere so simple NI Kontakt updates go on endlessly in Service Center and never complete - but ironically the Albion Redux update went off without a hitch with Continuata. 

I think the Spitfire guys have managed this pretty well. Nothing like the debacle with Air Music Technology's PTIEP downloads being corrupted for Structure and Strike. It took over three weeks for them to sort that out, and in the end it was because Digital Rivers servers couldn't handle the load (Structure download was smaller than the initial HZ01) but Air Music Tech got pummeled online regardless. It also took them forever to respond to the problem publicly, which didn't help. I was a little worried about this one because of that so I waited a few days to buy, but Spitfires servers appear to have been able to handle it. 

If this had been shipping only and not a download I wouldn't have spent most of my holiday weekend (Thanskgiving here in the states) banging away on my keyboard and debating the balance of outrigger to close mics or should I use Hans or Alan..... I'd still be waiting for the FedEx man to come and I wouldn't have it until middle of next week.

Bill


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



DSP Bill @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> If this had been shipping only and not a download I wouldn't have spent most of my holiday weekend (Thanskgiving here in the states) banging away on my keyboard and debating the balance of outrigger to close mics or should I use Hans or Alan..... I'd still be waiting for the FedEx man to come and I wouldn't have it until middle of next week.
> 
> Bill



Sounds like a perfect weekend


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Back to the main issue at hand - the library. Just finished a first blast through, and it's just fantastic I think. There's so much variety here for really subtle stuff, and the DEPTH! Gotta do that 40hz roll off thing though on the big boys as Christian did in his walkthrough, or else the whole mix will turn to mush!

It's been fascinating going through the three guys' different mixes, I just had three windows open to load the three different patches and kept A/Bing to find my favourite starting points. I came up with stuff from all three, great variety. Alan Meyrson's Paper Djuns + Tombeks, on the combo of close and surround mics are absolutely phenomenal! They can also be layered together on one midi track, definitely one (of many) for the template.

In short, it's an embarrassment of riches. As of right now, couldn't be more pleased with it sonically. Instaluv. Congrats, guys.


----------



## korgscrew

They Are very versitile. Ive used them on a rock/orchestral track for the red arrows and they fit like a glove!


----------



## rJames

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Anyone know what the pink keyswitch keys are for. I downloaded the manual and scanned through it (maybe I missed the keyswitch section). I've pressed them and played... can't find a use for them yet.


----------



## Audio

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Excellent work on HZ01, cannot wait for the rest!

My download was completed in 3 hours. One thing I do whenever I see my mbps going down is hit "Pause" and then wait a couple seconds and then start the download again, the mbps always shoots back up to what it was. I think I did this four times during the download.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Audio @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> My download was completed in 3 hours. One thing I do whenever I see my mbps going down is hit "Pause" and then wait a couple seconds and then start the download again, the mbps always shoots back up to what it was. I think I did this four times during the download.



I tried that first, but it didn't re-fire for me. It had to be close and restart... it was kind of law of diminishing returns, yesterday each restart seemed to last less long, and eventually stopped working completely. On the other hand, today it was going the same way and I left it floundering then when I rechecked some time later it was done. (I'm on latest version btw)

I don't really know what the program does, or why it seems to particularly dislike some ISPs (3 hours is absolutely fine, 30 hours not really). Direct downloads work fine for me from the Amazon servers, indeed I can do five at a time in Chrome with only minor slowing - how I did it on Developer B's samples in 4 hours. More perplexing, Connect doesn't even appear to be downloading multiple files simultaneously, it just does one at a time, slows, hangs. I've used other auto-download programs with no issues, while Connect issues have persisted over the years. Sorry to say this, but Connect just seems to be a screw-things-up program... I think the old system where you could download manually for those like me who get nothing but trouble with it must be the path of least resistance?


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Guy Rowland @ 1/12/2013 said:


> Audio @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My download was completed in 3 hours. One thing I do whenever I see my mbps going down is hit "Pause" and then wait a couple seconds and then start the download again, the mbps always shoots back up to what it was. I think I did this four times during the download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that first, but it didn't re-fire for me. It had to be close and restart... it was kind of law of diminishing returns, yesterday each restart seemed to last less long, and eventually stopped working completely. On the other hand, today it was going the same way and I left it floundering then when I rechecked some time later it was done. (I'm on latest version btw)
> 
> I don't really know what the program does, or why it seems to particularly dislike some ISPs (3 hours is absolutely fine, 30 hours not really). Direct downloads work fine for me from the Amazon servers, indeed I can do five at a time in Chrome with only minor slowing - how I did it on Developer B's samples in 4 hours. More perplexing, Connect doesn't even appear to be downloading multiple files simultaneously, it just does one at a time, slows, hangs. I've used other auto-download programs with no issues, while Connect issues have persisted over the years. Sorry to say this, but Connect just seems to be a screw-things-up program... I think the old system where you could download manually for those like me who get nothing but trouble with it must be the path of least resistance?
Click to expand...


I think this is more of a problem with continuata then with the company using their service.


----------



## JT

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

FWIW, downloads with Continuata work better for me than any others. HZ01 was no different. I think the problems is with different ISPs.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



JT @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> FWIW, downloads with Continuata work better for me than any others. HZ01 was no different. I think the problems is with different ISPs.



I agree. Never had an issue with Cont here.


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



RiffWraith @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> JT @ Mon Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, downloads with Continuata work better for me than any others. HZ01 was no different. I think the problems is with different ISPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Never had an issue with Cont here.
Click to expand...


No issues for me either. Just one at the start but that was through a dodgy work connection. 

Took around 2 nights on an 8Mb download.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough By Christian*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Here you go guys, just did a walkthrough of me recreating (to a certain degree) the demo I posted "Dawn Z".
> 
> Here's the walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the demo it's (loosely) based on:
> 
> "DAWN Z" - Christian Henson
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/HZ01_DAWN_Z_CH.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.




I have downloaded the vid and watched it in my studio, and when I hear the "sound" out of my big speakers I only can say WOW!

What a good audio quality and sound!

BRAVO!


----------



## syashdown

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

After working with library for a few days, I'm thoroughly impressed. The best percussion library I own, bar none. The sound quality is exquisite and the versatility of the instruments in fantastic with the different mix options, I can wait until the mic options become available! Phenomenal work chaps and you're gonna be hearing this all over series 4 of Strike Back - both straight up and twisted into all sorts of shapes! 

Bravo!


----------



## laughing crusader

i dont understand why some of you buy into sample hype. it notmatter what famous composer is behind the library if library sounds like the others. you think famous composer spend any time on the libray? Wake up and smell the coffin. It not matter what famous recording stage is behind the library when librya sound boring like all the others. why is nobody asking real question? 

why?

why all new orchestral libraries sound same and use very same sample technologyes? i hear one bad string library again and again and no demos good. why are you many people pay for this hype? ii see all these silly videos with developers who think they are so fuel of themselfes. if these developers were so amazing why no good demos? Where is music to proof?

i dont buy into the sample hype. demand you developers make good music instead of cheap sales car man tricks. deman innovation and if products are so good the demo should be also

this are the emporers new samples


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



rJames @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Anyone know what the pink keyswitch keys are for. I downloaded the manual and scanned through it (maybe I missed the keyswitch section). I've pressed them and played... can't find a use for them yet.



The pink keys are for round robing selection. This is briefly covered on page 15 of the manual.


----------



## syashdown

laughing crusader @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> i dont understand why some of you buy into sample hype. it notmatter what famous composer is behind the library if library sounds like the others. you think famous composer spend any time on the libray? Wake up and smell the coffin. It not matter what famous recording stage is behind the library when librya sound boring like all the others. why is nobody asking real question?
> 
> why?
> 
> why all new orchestral libraries sound same and use very same sample technologyes? i hear one bad string library again and again and no demos good. why are you many people pay for this hype? ii see all these silly videos with developers who think they are so fuel of themselfes. if these developers were so amazing why no good demos? Where is music to proof?
> 
> i dont buy into the sample hype. demand you developers make good music instead of cheap sales car man tricks. deman innovation and if products are so good the demo should be also
> 
> this are the emporers new samples



I take it you've tried the library out and are unhappy with it?


----------



## quantum7

syashdown @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> laughing crusader @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why some of you buy into sample hype. it notmatter what famous composer is behind the library if library sounds like the others. you think famous composer spend any time on the libray? Wake up and smell the coffin. It not matter what famous recording stage is behind the library when librya sound boring like all the others. why is nobody asking real question?
> 
> why?
> 
> why all new orchestral libraries sound same and use very same sample technologyes? i hear one bad string library again and again and no demos good. why are you many people pay for this hype? ii see all these silly videos with developers who think they are so fuel of themselfes. if these developers were so amazing why no good demos? Where is music to proof?
> 
> i dont buy into the sample hype. demand you developers make good music instead of cheap sales car man tricks. deman innovation and if products are so good the demo should be also
> 
> this are the emporers new samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've tried the library out and are unhappy with it?
Click to expand...


I think he's unhappy with a lot of things. :roll:


----------



## syashdown

quantum7 @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> syashdown @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughing crusader @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand why some of you buy into sample hype. it notmatter what famous composer is behind the library if library sounds like the others. you think famous composer spend any time on the libray? Wake up and smell the coffin. It not matter what famous recording stage is behind the library when librya sound boring like all the others. why is nobody asking real question?
> 
> why?
> 
> why all new orchestral libraries sound same and use very same sample technologyes? i hear one bad string library again and again and no demos good. why are you many people pay for this hype? ii see all these silly videos with developers who think they are so fuel of themselfes. if these developers were so amazing why no good demos? Where is music to proof?
> 
> i dont buy into the sample hype. demand you developers make good music instead of cheap sales car man tricks. deman innovation and if products are so good the demo should be also
> 
> this are the emporers new samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've tried the library out and are unhappy with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's unhappy with a lot of things. :roll:
Click to expand...


Shut it fanboy, you're obviously brainwashed by the ZimmerHype™. :roll:


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Hey laughing crusader , after reading your post , I must say I'm somewhat interested / intrigued in what sample libraries you do use for all your sections ?


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

@Christian, 

for me it's always interesting to see which plugins are used by other people in the master buss. I would use the Sonnox Inflator instead of the Waves compressor and the Waves Multimaximizer instead of the Ultra..... . 1000 roads lead to Rome. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Phil M

laughing crusader @ Sun 01 Dec said:


> Wake up and smell the coffin.


Ah yes, my favourite Cradle of Filth album 8)


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



SymphonicSamples @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Hey laughing crusader , after reading your post , I must say I'm somewhat interested / intrigued in what sample libraries you do use for all your sections ?



I'm more intrigued about why the overuse of very likely intentional spelling errors to mask a clearly competent grasp of the language. My guess is a forum regular hiding behind a new sock puppet, giving it a little too much grammar choppiness. Just my opinion. Don't buy it.


----------



## wesbender

laughing crusader @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Wake up and smell the coffin.





> developers who think they are so fuel of themselfes.





> make good music instead of cheap sales car man tricks.




A rather poor troll attempt, but there were some quality nuggets in that post. Thanks for the chuckle, sir.


Back on topic, I've tried dearly to convince myself that this isn't a necessary purchase, but as we all know with Spitfire, resistance is futile (especially when it includes a 25% off voucher).


...cheap sales car man tricks....gonna have to remember that one....


----------



## Dr.Quest

"Wake up and smell the coffin."
That's my new motto.
J.


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Dude's not a troll - he has one other post in the Aether vs Lexicon thread. I'd suggest reading it out loud but in The Hulk's voice.


----------



## Ash Ebrahim

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I freaking love the Mic Positions in the Library.. It sounds like a new drum every time i move or change the miss.. damn..lol gonna have so much fun with it for sure...

i put this in couple of hours today to test it out and i love it for real..

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122817421&secret_url=false[/flash]

thanks spitfire and HZ


----------



## Dr.Quest

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



choc0thrax @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Dude's not a troll - he has one other post in the Aether vs Lexicon thread. I'd suggest reading it out loud but in The Hulk's voice.



The Hulk voice works well on all 3 posts. Don't make Hulk angry. You won't like Hulk when angry!
J


----------



## Daniel James

Just wanted to say that now I have had a good play and have worked out what this library can and can't do, my final thought is.....Absolutely loving the library! The depth at which the samples have been recorded and the flexibility of tone are incredible. Of course I have a few things I would love to see as the product develops, many of which I have made very vocal by this point so I shall hammer on no long about them.

Incredible achievement, beautiful sounds and great flexibility. Job well done lads.

-DJ


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



choc0thrax @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Dude's not a troll - he has one other post in the Aether vs Lexicon thread. I'd suggest reading it out loud but in The Hulk's voice.



Man, I hope its Nick Phoenix and another one of his pranks!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Still a bit torn about this one. I can see that they are nice deep sampled ensembles and unique enough from other libraries, but I do wish there was a bit more in terms of tweak ability on the GUI. i realize the mic positions really change the sound and that's great and crucial. But I think a library like this deserves more than those few controls with low or high pass, pitch or whatever. Glad to have those, but Kontakt has lots to offer that could be useful on the GUI. Daniel's example of the effect of adding saturator was a good example I think. Currently it's pretty basic in terms of controls. Also it's nice to have patches where lots of functions and effects are already mapped as automation parameters. If you go under the hood and add effects, you need to also set them up for automation.

I'll probably end up getting it anyways as Spitfire has always been good about adding interesting features so I'm sure it's not a stretch to think that they'd be adding cool functionality to these patches.


----------



## Lex

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> I'd suggest reading it out loud but in The Hulk's voice.



!!!!....made me spill my coffee, and I can't stop laughing...bravo sir, bravo! 


alex


----------



## quantum7

syashdown @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Shut it fanboy, you're obviously brainwashed by the ZimmerHype™. :roll:







syashdown @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> After working with library for a few days, I'm thoroughly impressed. The best percussion library I own, bar none. The sound quality is exquisite and the versatility of the instruments in fantastic with the different mix options, I can wait until the mic options become available! Phenomenal work chaps and you're gonna be hearing this all over series 4 of Strike Back - both straight up and twisted into all sorts of shapes!
> 
> Bravo!



A fellow "fanboy" is born! :lol:


----------



## syashdown

Darn it!!!!


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Download in progress ... And the wait just continues . I'm actually really looking forward to using the Timpani Ensemble ...... In a Gollum'ish voice ,"My Precious" will be mine soon . This maybe "The one Percussion Library to Rule them All"


----------



## tmm

From my perspective, and what I can tell from the demos (more the vids I've seen than the mp3s), the real point of differentiation here (at least so far) is the close mics. There are roughly 1001 'epic', big, verby percussion libraries out there, with varying levels of flexibility and content. But for a wide variety of real quality close perc, the selection seems much more limited (either that, or the other libs can do it, but they're rarely used that way).

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Ztarr

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Hmm. The close mic HZ BDs in Christians demo sound nothing like mine.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Does this require Kontakt 5.3 or 5.2?


----------



## tmm

Pretty sure that was listed somewhere in this thread... I want to say 4.something?


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Jordan Gagne @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Does this require Kontakt 5.3 or 5.2?



The manual just says 4 but I seem to recall the guys saying 4.2.4. However it will run in the free Kontakt 5 player.


----------



## Daniel James

Dr.Quest @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> "Wake up and smell the coffin."
> That's my new motto.
> J.









-DJ


----------



## Dan Mott

Daniel James @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Dr.Quest @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wake up and smell the coffin."
> That's my new motto.
> J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...



How do I order?


----------



## Ed

Daniel James @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Dr.Quest @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wake up and smell the coffin."
> That's my new motto.
> J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


----------



## ETMuz

I love it!!! I'll buy one!


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Ztarr @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Hmm. The close mic HZ BDs in Christians demo sound nothing like mine.



They do here. Are you sure you are using the right instrument set, and mic position(s). Oh, and are you using the right guy? :D


----------



## RiffWraith

Daniel James @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Dr.Quest @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wake up and smell the coffin."
> That's my new motto.
> J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


Awesome sauce.

Maybe we can create an entire line? Coffee mugs (obviously - DUH!!!), tour jackets, bumber stickers, pens, even TP (lil' Spaceballs there, for you!)


----------



## dedersen

I want a coffee mug shaped like a coffin.


----------



## syashdown

Daniel James @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Dr.Quest @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wake up and smell the coffin."
> That's my new motto.
> J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...




Ha, amazing!!!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

dedersen @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> I want a coffee mug shaped like a coffin.



I want a coffin shaped like a coffee mug.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

apart from wet t-shirt time... perhaps it would be interesting to discuss the different mix interpretations in a dedicated thread? We have five - soon - excellent interpretations available to learn from... Personally I would love to see the five engineers involved, in conjunction with the producers, to participate here as their time allwos...

just a thought...

Best
G


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Christian thanks for posting that video. You got me turned on to steve reich, who I had never really heard before. Never really tried to imitate pendulum music before as I am new to virtual orchestration. 

Its strange that just tonight I heard the Great Hans Zimmer do something similar on his score of the Da Vinci Code track titled "poisoned Chalice" at about 4:45. I've never noticed Hans do that before.


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I have to say each time I'm playing with the instruments I'm amazed with the clarity and the true sense of space of this library when I'm playing with the mics. I hope you do the same with strings and brass as well


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



RiffWraith @ 29/11/2013 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.
> 
> Cheers.



I don´t know if this has been adressed: But when I recorded this I just found out where it is hiding:

http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok?t=33m30s

haha. What a nice surprise.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Ryan @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> RiffWraith @ 29/11/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know if this has been adressed: But when I recorded this I just found out where it is hiding:
> 
> http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok?t=33m30s
> 
> haha. What a nice surprise.
> 
> Best
> Ryan
Click to expand...


Min just says 'Mic Mix' in that area :(


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Ryan @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> RiffWraith @ 29/11/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know if this has been adressed: But when I recorded this I just found out where it is hiding:
> 
> http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok?t=33m30s
> 
> haha. What a nice surprise.
> 
> Best
> Ryan
Click to expand...


Where please?


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Ryan @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> RiffWraith @ 29/11/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know if this has been adressed: But when I recorded this I just found out where it is hiding:
> 
> http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok?t=33m30s
> 
> haha. What a nice surprise.
> 
> Best
> Ryan
Click to expand...


Am not seeing those names either like HZ mic, GF Mic and AM Mic on mine and the official walkthrough videos does not have them either. :( :(


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



davidgary73 @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Ryan @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiffWraith @ 29/11/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know if this has been adressed: But when I recorded this I just found out where it is hiding:
> 
> http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok?t=33m30s
> 
> haha. What a nice surprise.
> 
> Best
> Ryan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am not seeing those names either like HZ mic, GF Mic and AM Mic on mine and the official walkthrough videos does not have them either. :( :(
Click to expand...


Actually, the official walkthrough DOES have them. The instruments they released are not the same as the instruments that are in the walkthrough video.


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



RiffWraith @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> davidgary73 @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiffWraith @ 29/11/2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> One small req. for when you get around to do an update: put the mix on the interface. For ex., I am looking at "Taiko Hits" right now. I have loaded other things after that, and I do not know if that patch is Hans' Taiko Hits, or Alan's.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know if this has been adressed: But when I recorded this I just found out where it is hiding:
> 
> http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok?t=33m30s
> 
> haha. What a nice surprise.
> 
> Best
> Ryan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am not seeing those names either like HZ mic, GF Mic and AM Mic on mine and the official walkthrough videos does not have them either. :( :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the official walkthrough DOES have them. The instruments they released are not the same as the instruments that are in the walkthrough video.
Click to expand...


I meant the Mics name which ryan has on his presets while ours does not have HZ Mics, GF Mics and AM mics but only Mix mics 

The officila videos presets end with (HZ), (GF), (AM) hence i renamed all my instrument presets accordingly to HZ, GF and AM folders like Low Hits (HZ) etc


----------



## Daniel James

Doesn't say it here either. Ryan got different patches to us?

-DJ


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I just took a look at Ryan's vid. Apparently, I - like Daniel - have different patches than he does.

Christian, Paul?


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Mine just says Mic Mix too!


----------



## wesbender

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

The plot thickens....I just finished downloading/installing and mine are like Ryan's (AM Mix, etc.).


----------



## korgscrew

Hmmm, maybe we should try downloading the NKI again. Its only a small file.


----------



## korgscrew

Scrap that. No Manual Links in the email. Im not going through the whole process again just for those 2 files!


----------



## davidgary73

korgscrew @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Scrap that. No Manual Links in the email. Im not going through the whole process again just for those 2 files!



Just download the first and the second file via Connect and stop before the 3rd file. Now i have HZ mic mix on my patches. :D :D

Backup your old Instruments folder, both HZ Percussion info and both HZPercussion_2013_11_25.nkc 

Place the new files to your HZ Library and you'll see the mic names when you select your instruments.


----------



## korgscrew

davidgary73 @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> korgscrew @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap that. No Manual Links in the email. Im not going through the whole process again just for those 2 files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just download the first and the second file via Connect and stop before the 3rd file. Now i have HZ mic mix on my patches. :D :D
Click to expand...


Yep!


----------



## Ryan

Hi there guys! 
It because I´m more awesome then you guys! nhaa, kidding! 

Looks like a solution has been found. When to think about, I had to do a re-check on the download using connect just a few days ago before I put the HZ01 on a SSD. Mainly because I thought it was crashing to much. Now it haven´t crashed yet. 

Notice how quiet I get when I see it for the first time! :D

Anyone else got it to work like mine?

Best
Ryan


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Great library; sounds very good on just presets and clearly can be tweaked intensely for those who like that.

Super job, Spitfire.


----------



## RiffWraith

davidgary73 @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> korgscrew @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap that. No Manual Links in the email. Im not going through the whole process again just for those 2 files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just download the first and the second file via Connect and stop before the 3rd file. Now i have HZ mic mix on my patches. :D :D
> 
> Backup your old Instruments folder, both HZ Percussion info and both HZPercussion_2013_11_25.nkc
> 
> Place the new files to your HZ Library and you'll see the mic names when you select your instruments.
Click to expand...


Cool - thanks for that. Seems like they upped new instruments after some of us d/l-ed the lib.

Cheers.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

davidgary73 @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> korgscrew @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap that. No Manual Links in the email. Im not going through the whole process again just for those 2 files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just download the first and the second file via Connect and stop before the 3rd file. Now i have HZ mic mix on my patches. :D :D
> 
> Backup your old Instruments folder, both HZ Percussion info and both HZPercussion_2013_11_25.nkc
> 
> Place the new files to your HZ Library and you'll see the mic names when you select your instruments.
Click to expand...


Yup this works


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

so they updated the GUI writings on the fly?

I was just going to purchase it and came here to see if the downloads were still hot or if they got cooler a bit  

nice (and time saving) thing!


----------



## Ryan

Click Sky Fade @ 5/12/2013 said:


> davidgary73 @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> korgscrew @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap that. No Manual Links in the email. Im not going through the whole process again just for those 2 files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just download the first and the second file via Connect and stop before the 3rd file. Now i have HZ mic mix on my patches. :D :D
> 
> Backup your old Instruments folder, both HZ Percussion info and both HZPercussion_2013_11_25.nkc
> 
> Place the new files to your HZ Library and you'll see the mic names when you select your instruments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup this works
Click to expand...


Good


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

miiiiiiiiii!! >8o **
so slooow the download!!
3200 mbps when my connection can go well beyond 9000...
it will finish after Christmas :evil: 

The Connect app gave me error when installed, but started..
restarted gave error (a dll not found), but works the same and is downloading.
Does it happen to some of you also?

** translation: is something similar to f***!!


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Did the SF guys leave V.I btw? I haven't heard back from a couple PM's I sent to Spitfire rep this week, no announcement here for the new Felt Piano and Labs Instruments, and no response in this thread for a bit ? Come back Christian, your my only hope lol


----------



## Guy Rowland

I got a nice response to my support ticket from Stu at Spitifre this week - they're investigating issues with the Continuata downloader and some ISPs. Hope they get it resolved - some people seem to get on fine with it, but I've never had a good experience with Continuata on Virgin Media in the UK on anything over a few GB.


----------



## ETMuz

davidgary73 @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> korgscrew @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap that. No Manual Links in the email. Im not going through the whole process again just for those 2 files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just download the first and the second file via Connect and stop before the 3rd file. Now i have HZ mic mix on my patches. :D :D
> 
> Backup your old Instruments folder, both HZ Percussion info and both HZPercussion_2013_11_25.nkc
> 
> Place the new files to your HZ Library and you'll see the mic names when you select your instruments.
Click to expand...


Thanks David! I got it now


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

hmm, as someone here already said... this continuata-connect is a bit of a pain in the a**

speed raised a bit, 4500 bps... (still less than half the speed of my connection)
but on 4th RAR Connect app crashed and on restart it has started the file again from beginning....
now it stopped again in 4th RAR... man it was 70%... and now it back to Zero!! :evil: 
What a c**p of downloading system!

Can't we have manual links, please??
I'm able to install the library alone, as I've always did (as I did with Cinesamples' during the last week).
I had absolutely any issue with using DownThemAll app for Firefox.


----------



## Dan Mott

Manual links should be the standard of library downloading. Those other download programs are so unreliable.


----------



## Polarity

Dan Mott @ Fri 06 Dec said:


> Manual links should be the standard of library downloading. Those other download programs are so unreliable.



agree.
Maybe could be good to put a password on the ZIP/RAR files (instead of Connect App) if there is a problem of going without other protection than the serial code for Native Service Center.


----------



## Ed

Well Im glad we dont have to download manual links anymore! :D As much as sometimes these downloaders sometimes slow down or stop and need a restart, I'll still take that any day over manually clicking download. It even unpacks it for you. I hated doing that myself.


----------



## wesbender

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

I'd never had a good experience downloading with Connect, so I (perhaps hastily) asked for manual links before even bothering to try. 

Paul suggested I give it a go anyway before going manual, so I did. It worked flawlessly and restored a bit of faith in that download method for me.

That said, I still definitely prefer having the manual option from the get-go when possible (though to their credit, the support correspondence was handled extremely quickly, so no complaints here).


----------



## Dan Mott

Ed @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Well Im glad we dont have to download manual links anymore! :D As much as sometimes these downloaders sometimes slow down or stop and need a restart, I'll still take that any day over manually clicking download. It even unpacks it for you. I hated doing that myself.




But.. :D. If you use 'download them all' in firefox, you can just click play on every file and go away on a holiday and wait till they are all done. One after the other.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Ed @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Well Im glad we dont have to download manual links anymore! :D As much as sometimes these downloaders sometimes slow down or stop and need a restart, I'll still take that any day over manually clicking download. It even unpacks it for you. I hated doing that myself.



Well it was 10x more labour intensive for me to continually check if Connect had stalled, restart etc than just downloading 5 at a time in Chrome every hour or so. Manual links are really easy I think, and they should be supplied as an "if you're having problems" basis - exactly as they used to be. I bought HZ on a Saturday morning, the weekend had come and gone for support (in fact I only got that very nice reply from Stu on Wednesday - that really would have been a long download!) I don't really understand the piracy thing re manual links, but as Polarity said, it's easy enough to password protect the RARs if it helps.

Of course, if Continuata finally gets sorted out for those of us with ISPs that seem to uniquely hate it, then hooray for that. Hoping that proves to be the case. I truly have no idea what it is doing to screw things up, since it only downloads one file at a time it seems... downloading 5 manually from the same Amazon servers works fine here.


----------



## korgscrew

To be fair, you can get manual links. 

Not sure why they are not in the email, but here is a work around. 

If you have purchased from spitfire before, go to a previous download email. 

Click the manual continua download link, then paste in you HZ Continua serial code into the text box on the continua page. Then, your good to go!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Huh! Thanks Korgscrew, I had no idea about this!


----------



## Ed

Guy Rowland @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Well it was 10x more labour intensive for me to continually check if Connect had stalled, restart etc than just downloading 5 at a time in Chrome every hour or so. Manual links are really easy I think, and they should be supplied as an "if you're having problems" basis - exactly as they used to be. I bought HZ on a Saturday morning, the weekend had come and gone for support (in fact I only got that very nice reply from Stu on Wednesday - that really would have been a long download!) I don't really understand the piracy thing re manual links, but as Polarity said, it's easy enough to password protect the RARs if it helps.
> 
> Of course, if Continuata finally gets sorted out for those of us with ISPs that seem to uniquely hate it, then hooray for that. Hoping that proves to be the case. I truly have no idea what it is doing to screw things up, since it only downloads one file at a time it seems... downloading 5 manually from the same Amazon servers works fine here.



Im apparently far too lazy for that Guy  Also thankfully I either dont find it stopping, or it only stops once or twice on a super long download. Did I mention that it unpacks it all for you as well? And in the right folder? I like that. I'm so old I remember the old way of downloading manual links for huge libs (whooo such a long time ago!) and I just remember hating trying to manage it. I always ended up with broken RARs and so on, then I'd have to go back and download them again. I would never go back! 

Now if we could just get a really simple updater that doesn't require me to move files around that would be great.


----------



## Dan Mott

korgscrew @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> To be fair, you can get manual links.
> 
> Not sure why they are not in the email, but here is a work around.
> 
> If you have purchased from spitfire before, go to a previous download email.
> 
> Click the manual continua download link, then paste in you HZ Continua serial code into the text box on the continua page. Then, your good to go!



Wise. You are.


----------



## korgscrew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Here is the link if anyone cant find it.

http://continuata.net/manual_links.php?id=spitfire


----------



## feck

Polarity @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Dan Mott @ Fri 06 Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual links should be the standard of library downloading. Those other download programs are so unreliable.
Click to expand...


But they really aren't. That's why so many developers use them for large libraries. Here's the thing - the GUI can become unresponsive...quite often. Just start it, don't click on ANYTHING in the GUI, and walk away. Knowing the download speed you have, check back on it after it has had about enough time to complete the download PLUS 15 minutes (to include the time needed to install the library). That will do the trick. And I speak from experience...individual computers may have issues keeping responsive with the interfaces of various download programs like Continuata, but the download still keeps occurring in most cases. Anyhow, manual links (which on Mac/Firefox max out at 6 at a clip) are a serious timesuck when you have 50 files to download...I don't know about you guys, but having to check back every 5-10 minutes to re-queue files is not my idea of convenience.


----------



## Phil M

Got home last night to find a letter from a long-forgotten credit card company informing me they've just instigated a 0% interest period. Of course, it would be wrong of me to ignore such an obvious sign from a divine power :oops: :lol:

Download finished this morning just in time for me to head out to work. It's going to be a _long_ day!



Guy Rowland @ Thu 05 Dec said:


> I got a nice response to my support ticket from Stu at Spitifre this week - they're investigating issues with the Continuata downloader and some ISPs. Hope they get it resolved - some people seem to get on fine with it, but I've never had a good experience with Continuata on Virgin Media in the UK on anything over a few GB.


Apologies if you've already tried this, but I disabled my anti-virus software last after reading a tip in Continuata's FAQs and the difference was incredible - it instantly went from 300 Kbps to 12-15 Mbps. This is with Virgin Media and Avast. Needless to say, the latter is going to get shit-canned PDQ :evil:


----------



## Dan Mott

feck @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Polarity @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Mott @ Fri 06 Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual links should be the standard of library downloading. Those other download programs are so unreliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they really aren't. That's why so many developers use them for large libraries. Here's the thing - the GUI can become unresponsive...quite often. Just start it, don't click on ANYTHING in the GUI, and walk away. Knowing the download speed you have, check back on it after it has had about enough time to complete the download PLUS 15 minutes (to include the time needed to install the library). That will do the trick. And I speak from experience...individual computers may have issues keeping responsive with the interfaces of various download programs like Continuata, but the download still keeps occurring in most cases. Anyhow, manual links (which on Mac/Firefox max out at 6 at a clip) are a serious timesuck when you have 50 files to download...I don't know about you guys, but having to check back every 5-10 minutes to re-queue files is not my idea of convenience.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Well for me. Continuata is slower than manually downloading. I got the Felt piano which is like 7GB and I have been downloading since 5 and it's now 9. It took me 4 hours to download cinestrings and that was 50GB.


----------



## Ed

Phil M @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Got home last night to find a letter from a long-forgotten credit card company informing me they've just instigated a 0% interest period. Of course, it would be wrong of me to ignore such an obvious sign from a divine power :oops: :lol:



Man I wish my CC company would just decide to give me a 0% purchases deal. The CC companies I have used have only offered 0% on balance transfers, which makes sense if I already have money on the card since they can then screw me with it. If I want 0% purchases I have to always go get a new one.


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

no difference here disabling Avast anti-virus.
still getting speed around 4.45 megabit

I re-installed the Connect app, but still I get the libeay32.dll error on launch.
But after clicking ok the app works and download.
I dunno what that dll (Windows7 64bit) really does for the app.
I tried to download and manually copy it in every folder it could be useful, but nothing changes about error warning.
Luckily the app runs and downloads, so no big deal.


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



korgscrew @ Fri 06 Dec said:


> Here is the link if anyone cant find it.
> 
> http://continuata.net/manual_links.php?id=spitfire



tried the manual links, I got this response:

_"Manual Links Requested.
To prevent fraud and piracy we no longer issue manual links automatically. Your vendor has been notified and will send you your links once your purchase has been verified."_

So no automatic "request and get" manual links processing.


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Funnily this is written in the email I got with the downloads instrucctions:

_*** IMPORTANT - our downloader app works fine with 95% of ISPs, maximizing your connection speed using multiple threads. SOME ISPs however will block this and you will see your speed reduce significantly. If this happens, either download elsewhere or use the manual links. ***_

but then there is nothing about manual links: where to find, how to have them... :mrgreen:


----------



## Phil M

Ed @ Fri 06 Dec said:


> Phil M @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home last night to find a letter from a long-forgotten credit card company informing me they've just instigated a 0% interest period. Of course, it would be wrong of me to ignore such an obvious sign from a divine power :oops: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I wish my CC company would just decide to give me a 0% purchases deal. The CC companies I have used have only offered 0% on balance transfers, which makes sense if I already have money on the card since they can then screw me with it. If I want 0% purchases I have to always go get a new one.
Click to expand...

Yeah, this is for balance transfers, but I have a card I keep empty for emergencies so I used that to buy it and transferred the amount off straight away. Cost me about £8 in fees, but when you look at what I saved, it's pretty much worth it. Thinking about it, even if I'd kept it on my emergency card, the interest I'd have been charged in the time it'll take me to pay it off would still mean I'd have saved money. However, even I think that classifying a sample library as an emergency purchase is stretching things a _tad_ :lol:

Anyway, enough of my tedious finances, I've got a clock to watch :twisted:


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

file 006.rar was at about 82%
another crash of Connect :evil: 
another app restart... 
Connect saying that file 006.rar was 100% and installed (and that's not possible if 18% of the download was still missing)
so, deleted the rar (that I guess it wasn't decompressed as the corresponding 006.nkx wasn't in the samples folder)...
another app restart
ANOTHER hour lost! :twisted: 
this is a burning PITA. :|


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Either contact Spitfire or write Stu of Continua



[email protected]


----------



## Guy Rowland

Polarity - scroll up here to Korgscrew's posts, you'll be able to get manual links instantly that way I think.


----------



## thebob

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Polarity @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> file 006.rar was at about 82%
> another crash of Connect :evil:
> another app restart...
> Connect saying that file 006.rar was 100% and installed (and that's not possible if 18% of the download was still missing)
> so, deleted the rar (that I guess it wasn't decompressed as the corresponding 006.nkx wasn't in the samples folder)...
> another app restart
> ANOTHER hour lost! :twisted:
> this is a burning PITA. :|



you might try to erase all the installed files (but keep those you downloaded).


----------



## Guy Rowland

Has anyone else been getting crashes with HZ? I've had a ton, but I don't know if its specific to HZ or K5.3, I can't remember it crashing with anything else, mind. K5.3 which is relatively new on my system - up until now K5 has been solid as a rock. I'm Win7 Pro (so it is not the known Mac crashes) - happens in Standalone and Cubase 7. Haven't yet found a consistent behaviour that does it.


----------



## davidgary73

Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Has anyone else been getting crashes with HZ? I've had a ton, but I don't know if its specific to HZ or K5.3, I can't remember it crashing with anything else, mind. K5.3 which is relatively new on my system - up until now K5 has been solid as a rock. I'm Win7 Pro (so it is not the known Mac crashes) - happens in Standalone and Cubase 7. Haven't yet found a consistent behaviour that does it.



K5.3 crashes and unstable on my end as well. Daniel James had loads of crashes when he did his HZ Perc walkthrough. 

I revert back to K5.2 and it's all good


----------



## Guy Rowland

Darn, I need 5.3 for other libs. I'll probably hold off using HZ for now then and wait til either Spitfire or NI issue a fix - if I get crashes on other libs I'll rethink.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

unfortunately, the is not a HZ specific issue, I have crashes even on NI libraries now.
I called to report the problem and they have made me jump through hoops to allow it to be an official report, I have still not succeeded in getting it done and went to myself "I don't work for you".

Try inundating this email with messages, maybe they will get the point (Guy I would think you would be particularly good at this :D )

NI-Ticket-System 

[email protected]

btw I am on Logic X with Mavericks so it is not DAW specific.


----------



## Ryan

Yeah, it´s unstable. :(


----------



## Daniel James

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Craig Sharmat @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> unfortunately, the is not a HZ specific issue, I have crashes even on NI libraries now.
> I called to report the problem and they have made me jump through hoops to allow it to be an official report, I have still not succeeded in getting it done and went to myself "I don't work for you".
> 
> Try inundating this email with messages, maybe they will get the point (Guy I would think you would be particularly good at this :D )
> 
> NI-Ticket-System
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> btw I am on Logic X with Mavericks so it is not DAW specific.



They made me run an app and said send them the results...the file ended up being 16.8gig. I looked at my 0.3 megabit upload speed and want...'Fuck that'

5.3 is a fucking shambles right now - its not specifically a HZ perc problem.

-DJ


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Craig Sharmat @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> unfortunately, the is not a HZ specific issue, I have crashes even on NI libraries now.
> I called to report the problem and they have made me jump through hoops to allow it to be an official report, I have still not succeeded in getting it done and went to myself "I don't work for you".
> 
> Try inundating this email with messages, maybe they will get the point (Guy I would think you would be particularly good at this :D )
> 
> NI-Ticket-System
> 
> [email protected]



1 (one) email sent.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Daniel James @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, the is not a HZ specific issue, I have crashes even on NI libraries now.
> I called to report the problem and they have made me jump through hoops to allow it to be an official report, I have still not succeeded in getting it done and went to myself "I don't work for you".
> 
> Try inundating this email with messages, maybe they will get the point (Guy I would think you would be particularly good at this :D )
> 
> NI-Ticket-System
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> btw I am on Logic X with Mavericks so it is not DAW specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made me run an app and said send them the results...the file ended up being 16.8gig. I looked at my 0.3 megabit upload speed and want...'Fuck that'
> 
> 5.3 is a fucking shambles right now - its not specifically a HZ perc problem.
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


I had similar problems with 5.2. 5.3 is even worse. It does appear that Spitfire libraries are more prone to crashing the plugin but they are not alone (this could be down to the fact that I use their libraries more than any other manufacturer).

I too am running Mavericks and Logic Pro X (this also is prone to crashing). I have filed support requests both to Apple and N.I. and have heard nothing back (I am not surprised to be honest). I was going to post a review on the App Store giving Logic Pro X one star but decided I would contact Apple instead. I heard nothing from them so I posted review.

So in short my situation is: Logic Pro X crashes on it's own and Kontakt 5.3 crashes as a plugin. I experience approximately 15 crashes a day from within Logic, I do not see this as conducive to a productivity.


----------



## germancomponist

You Apple guys are to be pitied. I am on Windows 7 Pro without any problems... .


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Craig Sharmat @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> unfortunately, the is not a HZ specific issue, I have crashes even on NI libraries now.
> I called to report the problem and they have made me jump through hoops to allow it to be an official report, I have still not succeeded in getting it done and went to myself "I don't work for you".
> 
> Try inundating this email with messages, maybe they will get the point (Guy I would think you would be particularly good at this :D )
> 
> NI-Ticket-System
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> btw I am on Logic X with Mavericks so it is not DAW specific.



Email sent. Have you paid any attention to the crash logs? I just think it would be interesting to know if both yours and my crashes are occurring at the same point within Kontakt.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> You Apple guys are to be pitied. I am on Windows 7 Pro without any problems... .



I told Apple I am seriously thinking about abandoning OSX. I have a windows 7 computer that is way better than my mac but it is restricted to 8GB of RAM. My Mac has 16GB and I occasionally run out of ram so moving to Windows again may be an option if I am prepared to struggle with 8GB.

EDIT: I doubt that they are worried however


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

after using the above email address I got this back very quicky:



> Dear customer,
> 
> your mail could not be accepted, because a ticket number
> was not found in the subject of this mail.
> 
> This could have the following reasons:
> 
> - when writing an email to us, you have accidentally used an email
> address which is used exclusively for ticket return emails. Therefore
> your email could not be processed. Please always use the according
> contact form for your initial request:


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

You should always go through their website to open a ticket because that is how they track these issues.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



The Darris @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> You should always go through their website to open a ticket because that is how they track these issues.



Yes last time I did it was through their ticketing system (this was only last week). As I had heard nothing back, I tried the alternative way.


----------



## Darthmorphling

Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Apple guys are to be pitied. I am on Windows 7 Pro without any problems... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Apple I am seriously thinking about abandoning OSX. I have a windows 7 computer that is way better than my mac but it is restricted to 8GB of RAM. My Mac has 16GB and I occasionally run out of ram so moving to Windows again may be an option if I am prepared to struggle with 8GB.
> 
> EDIT: I doubt that they are worried however
Click to expand...


You could try loading Windows on your Mac. That way you have the ram you need.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Darthmorphling @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germancomponist @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Apple guys are to be pitied. I am on Windows 7 Pro without any problems... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Apple I am seriously thinking about abandoning OSX. I have a windows 7 computer that is way better than my mac but it is restricted to 8GB of RAM. My Mac has 16GB and I occasionally run out of ram so moving to Windows again may be an option if I am prepared to struggle with 8GB.
> 
> EDIT: I doubt that they are worried however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could try loading Windows on your Mac. That way you have the ram you need.
Click to expand...


This is true but I have just forked out £140 for Logic Pro X and would have to invest in another DAW


----------



## Giant_Shadow

o-[][]-o


----------



## zvenx

hi, are there repros to the 5.3 crashes?

rsp


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Fantastic sounds and instruments choices!

Barely scratched the surface and really looking forward to discover all the colors...

Great job SF _-)


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Just to let you know that after those two crashes, Connect worked all the rest of the day without other issues: still not the best speed but almost steady.
I even left the pc turned on and went out for a few hours.
When back, I checked files and all was regular... 
Connect never stopped doing its download since almost 12 hours.
Now it's at 60% of the whole library download.

Never understimate the power of the rage side! :mrgreen: 
Well, often seems like my grumbling is listened to and makes machines work  
Ok, that said maybe in 5 minutes Connect will crash again! :LOL

Really tempted to leave pc turned on all night long, but I believe I will shut it down and go to sleep soon.
I believe that on Sunday I could work with it (and the other new libraries) on my cinematic album tracks replacing the old sounds.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



Polarity @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Just to let you know that after those two crashes, Connect worked all the rest of the day without other issues: still not the best speed but almost steady.
> I even left the pc turned on and went out for a few hours.
> When back, I checked files and all was regular...
> Connect never stopped doing its download since almost 12 hours.
> Now it's at 60% of the whole library download.
> 
> Never understimate the power of the rage side! :mrgreen:
> Well, often seems like my grumbling is listened to and makes machines work
> Ok, that said maybe in 5 minutes Connect will crash again! :LOL
> 
> Really tempted to leave pc turned on all night long, but I believe I will shut it down and go to sleep soon.
> I believe that on Sunday I could work with it (and the other new libraries) on my cinematic album tracks replacing the old sounds.



Pleased to hear you are making progress. I have downloaded many sample libraries with connect and it's mostly been trouble free. Leave it on all night. Go on… What have you got to lose?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*

Hi guys here's Audio Android's new demo.

I think he did it with hypersupermondopanacinematicwidescreen activated on his DAW.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose - AA.mp3

and starkers:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20naked%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose naked - AA.mp3


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Demo By Audio Android!!*

very nice demos. Thankyou!! :D


----------



## Giant_Shadow

My HZ01 download last night went well. Averaged about 14 mpbs in Continuta and took about 9 hours, the last part while getting ren sleep. My Mac tried to use a old version of Continuata initially, but after I sorted that out. It went fine.

Did everyone ordering in the US get hit with VAT btw ?

I loaded up the tympani's first and had allot of fun try to recreate Bjorks Human Behavior riff. When I went to change patches Kontakt the first time it locked up, so I had to reboot. I will report if I have further issues. Kontakt 5.2, MAC OS 10.85 Logic X.03, VEP5 Latest.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Hi guys here's Audio Android's new demo.
> 
> I think he did it with hypersupermondopanacinematicwidescreen activated on his DAW.
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose - AA.mp3
> 
> and starkers:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20naked%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose naked - AA.mp3



Nice


----------



## Darthmorphling

Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germancomponist @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Apple guys are to be pitied. I am on Windows 7 Pro without any problems... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Apple I am seriously thinking about abandoning OSX. I have a windows 7 computer that is way better than my mac but it is restricted to 8GB of RAM. My Mac has 16GB and I occasionally run out of ram so moving to Windows again may be an option if I am prepared to struggle with 8GB.
> 
> EDIT: I doubt that they are worried however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could try loading Windows on your Mac. That way you have the ram you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true but I have just forked out £140 for Logic Pro X and would have to invest in another DAW
Click to expand...


I was only suggesting this route if you ever did decide to jump ship. I would recommend keeping the DAW you are comfortable with.
o-[][]-o


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Darthmorphling @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darthmorphling @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> germancomponist @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Apple guys are to be pitied. I am on Windows 7 Pro without any problems... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Apple I am seriously thinking about abandoning OSX. I have a windows 7 computer that is way better than my mac but it is restricted to 8GB of RAM. My Mac has 16GB and I occasionally run out of ram so moving to Windows again may be an option if I am prepared to struggle with 8GB.
> 
> EDIT: I doubt that they are worried however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could try loading Windows on your Mac. That way you have the ram you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true but I have just forked out £140 for Logic Pro X and would have to invest in another DAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was only suggesting this route if you ever did decide to jump ship. I would recommend keeping the DAW you are comfortable with.
> o-[][]-o
Click to expand...


And a good suggestion. For some reason I hadn't considered installing Windows again on the Mac. This could be a plan.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Hi guys here's Audio Android's new demo.
> 
> I think he did it with hypersupermondopanacinematicwidescreen activated on his DAW.
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose - AA.mp3
> 
> and starkers:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery%20The%20Angels%20Rose%20naked%20-%20AA.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ01/Fiery The Angels Rose naked - AA.mp3



Like!

And what a great sound and big dynamic range! 
(if one starts at "pp", like in the reality..., and not at "forte".) :-D

Thanks for sharing, Sir!


----------



## JT3_Jon

Haven't quite pulled the trigger yet, but I have a question. Its fairly common for me to EQ my "hall" reverbs low end as they tend to get muddy, especially on big hits. Not owning the library its hard for me to tell if AIR reacts the same way, but say you did find the surround mics too boomy at 200hz, but still wanted those frequencies in the close mics. Is there a way to achieve this in a single patch, or would you be forced to load two patches to EQ the different mics differently? Or are you able to output the different mics to different auxes or outputs in kontakt? I believe other libraries (orangetree comes to mind) allow you to use different outputs in single patches. Does Spitifire do this as well? Could be cool for compression on just the ambient mics for example.


----------



## tmm

I don't have HZ yet, but I know most SF products allow you to route the different mic positions to separate output channels.


----------



## wesbender

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Demo By Audio Android!!*

Yep. HZ is the same, you can indeed route different mics/mixes to different kontakt outputs.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Walkthrough Tutorial By Christian!*



british_bpm @ 7/12/2013 said:


> Hi guys here's Audio Android's new demo.



>8o >8o >8o 

WICKED demo!! =o


----------



## Phil M

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! More demos as well!*



Ed @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> But so far HZP1 is a playground.


I haven't got into this library anywhere near as much as I wanted to this weekend (c'est la vie), but this is exactly how I feel about it so far. Just going through and messing with the sounds was really inspiring and I'm impressed by just how versatile they are. This is no one-trick pony, regardless of what the lazy cynic inside you might say. And I'll hold my hands up - that's exactly what the lazy cynic inside me was saying until the various demos and walkthrough videos eventually shut the ignorant blowhard up :wink:

With the current discount and an existing discount voucher that Spitfire are generously allowing us to use on top of it, it cost me a shade under £270 including VAT. No doubt that's chump change to some, but speaking as a hobbyist on a relatively modest income, that's a fairly significant outlay for a percussion library. However, if the current state of the library was its final state, I wouldn't be feeling ripped off. Knowing that there's a shedload of content still to come, and knowing Spitfire's policy of keeping their libraries updated, I'm as happy as a pig in the proverbial ordure 

In short, if you have listened to the demos and watched the videos as made by both Spitfire and the good folks on this forum and you're sorely tempted to buy it, then I'd say go ahead and make that final leap of faith because at this price it's a steal. Be quick, though, I think we're on the last day of discount...


----------



## rJames

Giant_Shadow @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> My HZ01 download last night went well. Averaged about 14 mpbs in Continuta and took about 9 hours, the last part while getting ren sleep. My Mac tried to use a old version of Continuata initially, but after I sorted that out. It went fine.
> 
> Did everyone ordering in the US get hit with VAT btw ?
> 
> I loaded up the tympani's first and had allot of fun try to recreate Bjorks Human Behavior riff. When I went to change patches Kontakt the first time it locked up, so I had to reboot. I will report if I have further issues. Kontakt 5.2, MAC OS 10.85 Logic X.03, VEP5 Latest.


Did not get hit with VAT but do have constant VEP lockups. Contacted Spitfire but they wanted me to give more info. Too busy to beta test now. 

Sounds awesome, generally works well. Hope they get more input on VEP freezes. Save your mFrame often.


----------



## Daniel James

rJames @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Giant_Shadow @ Sat Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My HZ01 download last night went well. Averaged about 14 mpbs in Continuta and took about 9 hours, the last part while getting ren sleep. My Mac tried to use a old version of Continuata initially, but after I sorted that out. It went fine.
> 
> Did everyone ordering in the US get hit with VAT btw ?
> 
> I loaded up the tympani's first and had allot of fun try to recreate Bjorks Human Behavior riff. When I went to change patches Kontakt the first time it locked up, so I had to reboot. I will report if I have further issues. Kontakt 5.2, MAC OS 10.85 Logic X.03, VEP5 Latest.
> 
> 
> 
> Did not get hit with VAT but do have constant VEP lockups. Contacted Spitfire but they wanted me to give more info. Too busy to beta test now.
> 
> Sounds awesome, generally works well. Hope they get more input on VEP freezes. Save your mFrame often.
Click to expand...


Are you using Kontakt 5.3? Ifso that might be your problem.

-DJ


----------



## woodsdenis

Daniel James @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> rJames @ Sun Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant_Shadow @ Sat Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My HZ01 download last night went well. Averaged about 14 mpbs in Continuta and took about 9 hours, the last part while getting ren sleep. My Mac tried to use a old version of Continuata initially, but after I sorted that out. It went fine.
> 
> Did everyone ordering in the US get hit with VAT btw ?
> 
> I loaded up the tympani's first and had allot of fun try to recreate Bjorks Human Behavior riff. When I went to change patches Kontakt the first time it locked up, so I had to reboot. I will report if I have further issues. Kontakt 5.2, MAC OS 10.85 Logic X.03, VEP5 Latest.
> 
> 
> 
> Did not get hit with VAT but do have constant VEP lockups. Contacted Spitfire but they wanted me to give more info. Too busy to beta test now.
> 
> Sounds awesome, generally works well. Hope they get more input on VEP freezes. Save your mFrame often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Kontakt 5.3? Ifso that might be your problem.
> 
> -DJ
Click to expand...


FYI I am using Kontakt 5.3 with Mac 10.7.4. and do not notice any issues, with Ableton Live 9.1 or Studio One 2.61. I am NOT using HZ percussion so maybe its an issue with that library ? or a newer OS ?


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Spitfire promptly refunded the VAT charged to us. If your in the U.S. and got hit with this please create a service ticket at Spirfire to let them know. There still not sure why it happened. 

Still in Kontact 5.2. Will test more extensively this week in VEP5 and Logic X and let everyone know. One of my mentors mentioned 5.3 is horrible right now and the usual NI B.S. about not fixing it.

Meanwhile I have put off my Mavericks upgrade again. :roll: 



rJames @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Giant_Shadow @ Sat Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My HZ01 download last night went well. Averaged about 14 mpbs in Continuta and took about 9 hours, the last part while getting ren sleep. My Mac tried to use a old version of Continuata initially, but after I sorted that out. It went fine.
> 
> Did everyone ordering in the US get hit with VAT btw ?
> 
> I loaded up the tympani's first and had allot of fun try to recreate Bjorks Human Behavior riff. When I went to change patches Kontakt the first time it locked up, so I had to reboot. I will report if I have further issues. Kontakt 5.2, MAC OS 10.85 Logic X.03, VEP5 Latest.
> 
> 
> 
> Did not get hit with VAT but do have constant VEP lockups. Contacted Spitfire but they wanted me to give more info. Too busy to beta test now.
> 
> Sounds awesome, generally works well. Hope they get more input on VEP freezes. Save your mFrame often.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ed

Based on comments Hans made elsewhere I made Spitfire a new promo graphic for Hans Zimmer Percussion.

They can use it free of charge, no need to pay me anything.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Demo By Audio Android!!*

JUST A GENTLE REMINDER THAT TODAY IS THE LAST DAY OF THE PROMO OFFER. As many other posters have pointed out the saving really is quite large, and with all new mixes from Steve Lipson, Junkie XL and additional mics and mixes from our star engineer producers, this is a whole load of bang for one's buck!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Synesthesia

Just a quick note about the K5.3 issue -- this appears to be an issue in Kontakt relating to purging samples -- this happens in a script, with many developers products.

We'll be chasing NI about this but in the meantime, as a workaround you can use any other version of Kontakt from 4.2.4 upwards.

This only appears to be an issue in 5.3 itself.


----------



## Cruciform

Ed @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Based on comments Hans made elsewhere I made Spitfire a new promo graphic for Hans Zimmer Percussion.
> 
> They can use it free of charge, no need to pay me anything.



o-[][]-o


----------



## JT3_Jon

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - RELEASED!!! New Demo By Audio Android!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> JUST A GENTLE REMINDER THAT TODAY IS THE LAST DAY OF THE PROMO OFFER. As many other posters have pointed out the saving really is quite large, and with all new mixes from Steve Lipson, Junkie XL and additional mics and mixes from our star engineer producers, this is a whole load of bang for one's buck!
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



Does it end at 12:01am London time?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*

I think we're gonna go through to midnight US EST.

REMEMBER YOU DO NOT NEED TO DOWNLOAD IMMEDIATELY, JUST MAKE THE TRANSACTION BEFORE THE END OF THE DAY TO ENJOY THIS REMARKABLE DISCOUNT.


----------



## JT3_Jon

Cool, I need to move some money around in the morning, so that will be perfect. Was a little worried if it ended London time, as that might be cutting it close. Awesome!


----------



## korgscrew

I would be interested to know is Paul or Christian could shed some more light on the different Mixes.

Have the guys just mixed from the Mics, or have they processed the mics? 

I remember a picture you put up of alans monitor where he had Pitch and Time running over some samples.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> I think we're gonna go through to midnight US EST.
> 
> REMEMBER YOU DO NOT NEED TO DOWNLOAD IMMEDIATELY, JUST MAKE THE TRANSACTION BEFORE THE END OF THE DAY TO ENJOY THIS REMARKABLE DISCOUNT.



I must say I do not like this time limit... .


----------



## Hannes_F

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



germancomponist @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> british_bpm @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER YOU DO NOT NEED TO DOWNLOAD IMMEDIATELY, JUST MAKE THE TRANSACTION BEFORE THE END OF THE DAY TO ENJOY THIS REMARKABLE DISCOUNT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I do not like this time limit... .
Click to expand...


What exactly don't you like?


----------



## Enyak

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*

Close... but all my money is going towards Mural.

And Trumpets. And Bones.
Probably Flutes.


----------



## quantum7

Ed @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Based on comments Hans made elsewhere I made Spitfire a new promo graphic for Hans Zimmer Percussion.
> 
> They can use it free of charge, no need to pay me anything.



OMG Ed!! :lol: I'm just getting over a nasty Flu and this had me laughing so much this morning that I expelled most of the nasty phlegm in my throat that needed getting rid of. Thank YOU!!!! :D


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



Hannes_F @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER YOU DO NOT NEED TO DOWNLOAD IMMEDIATELY, JUST MAKE THE TRANSACTION BEFORE THE END OF THE DAY TO ENJOY THIS REMARKABLE DISCOUNT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I do not like this time limit... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly don't you like?
Click to expand...


The date... .


----------



## blougui

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*

I won't make it I won't make it I won't make it :cry: 
Stuff I tried to sell to finance it haven't sold so it's way tooooo late now. 
And though it'll still be a bargain for a 100 quids more, adding VAT and change will place it out of my budget - and I won't have a project to justify such an expense as I'ld better upgrade my strings libs.
Sob, sob, sob...

Last demos are awesome and I'm still overwhelmed by the details - and it's just mp3s !!!

Now gimme a rope...


----------



## Daniel James

Synesthesia @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Just a quick note about the K5.3 issue -- this appears to be an issue in Kontakt relating to purging samples -- this happens in a script, with many developers products.
> 
> We'll be chasing NI about this but in the meantime, as a workaround you can use any other version of Kontakt from 4.2.4 upwards.
> 
> This only appears to be an issue in 5.3 itself.



Also worth mentioning Paul that on mac the VST is slightly more stable than the AU!

-DJ


----------



## choc0thrax

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



blougui @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> I won't make it I won't make it I won't make it :cry: it's way tooooo late now. Sob, sob, sob... Now gimme a rope...



Dude, if you kill yourself you're totally gonna miss out on the neat robes and Kool-Aid Ed'll be passing out later.


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> blougui @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't make it I won't make it I won't make it :cry: it's way tooooo late now. Sob, sob, sob... Now gimme a rope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if you kill yourself you're totally gonna miss out on the neat robes and Kool-Aid Ed'll be passing out later.
Click to expand...

Wouldnt miss that for anything bolz lol


----------



## blougui

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



valexnerfarious @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blougui @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't make it I won't make it I won't make it :cry: it's way tooooo late now. Sob, sob, sob... Now gimme a rope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if you kill yourself you're totally gonna miss out on the neat robes and Kool-Aid Ed'll be passing out later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt miss that for anything bolz lol
Click to expand...


Who's Ed ? Must find out before making any unwise decision... 
edit : ok, "bondage & pleasure". Now I got it :mrgreen: 
Apologies, I'm such a nub... :roll:


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*

Jeez, typical me. Seems like I missed that promo period! Gnaaa ...


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

I am curious.

In Geoff Foster's Bassdrum Glallery mixes, the close mics are only coming out of the left channel.

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## korgscrew

Id send an email to support Dan. Same here too. Ive already sent one regarding the Timp rolls. All helps towards a perfect library


----------



## Dan Mott

korgscrew @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Id send an email to support Dan. Same here too. Ive already sent one regarding the Timp rolls. All helps towards a perfect library




Thank goodness. I thought for a second that the lib didn't install properly. 

I sent a support ticket.


----------



## Ed

I thought the bass drum was meant to only come out of the left channel like some kind of close mic mixing choice. haha, glad Im not the only one to think it was weird. 

I was going to say something but I prefer Alan and Hans' mixes so far, so forgot.

What do you think of the lib Dan??


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



choc0thrax @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Dude, if you kill yourself you're totally gonna miss out on the neat robes and Kool-Aid Ed'll be passing out later.



And you can wear french panties while feeding me strawberries dipped in chocolate!


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi guys,

It is in fact supposed to be like that -- 

When a solo instrument is off to one side Geoff likes to hard pan it.

If you don't like it, you can always use the close mic pan collapser!!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## jamwerks

korgscrew @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> I would be interested to know is Paul or Christian could shed some more light on the different Mixes.


Pretty sure each engineer had their own mic's, and did their own mix.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

Took the plunge into the SpitFamily last night, and playing around now.

Sounds gorgeous, as expected.

Manual is a bit tough to read though - the off-white all-caps text in block paragraphs on black looks nice from a distance, but actually trying to read it is painful. Would be nice to have a more legible test layout.

It's nice to read about the instruments used though - and the pictures are lovely. And the most important thing - the sound - is phenomenal, and hugely flexible already, without even considering the non-released parts of the library.


----------



## Synesthesia

jamwerks @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> korgscrew @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know is Paul or Christian could shed some more light on the different Mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure each engineer had their own mic's, and did their own mix.
Click to expand...


Missed this q -- 

Yes thats correct -- each artist had access to the full session files and they made their own mixes from their favourite mic selection.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Mott

Ed @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> I thought the bass drum was meant to only come out of the left channel like some kind of close mic mixing choice. haha, glad Im not the only one to think it was weird.
> 
> I was going to say something but I prefer Alan and Hans' mixes so far, so forgot.
> 
> What do you think of the lib Dan??



Shame that Geoff decided on that really :D.

I prefer his mixes. To me, his are more dynamic and natural and I like creating my own processing. I really want the additional mics now so that we can mix the raw sound our selves.

Ed. I think the lib is great. My only issue with it is the dhols. Something odd is going on there. It sounds as if somone has thrown a stick up in the air and bounced off the drum, then Spitfire decided to record multiple dynamics and RRs doing that :D.

I think this lib (once all the mics come up) will be incredible for source material. A very good colour to add to other colours in your perc palette. It's clear that it was well recorded and it's quite refreshing to hear a lib like this on the market. There are a few things that bother me about it, but perhaps that's for another thread, ect.


----------



## Udo

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



wilx @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> (....)
> Manual is a bit tough to read though - the off-white all-caps text in block paragraphs on black looks nice from a distance, but actually trying to read it is painful. Would be nice to have a more legible test layout.
> (....)


All-caps are notorious for reducing reading speed (in some circles the use is considered typographical blasphemy :wink: ).


----------



## korgscrew

Synesthesia @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> jamwerks @ Tue Dec 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> korgscrew @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know is Paul or Christian could shed some more light on the different Mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure each engineer had their own mic's, and did their own mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Missed this q --
> 
> Yes thats correct -- each artist had access to the full session files and they made their own mixes from their favourite mic selection.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Thanks! Such a broad choice of mics - 96!

From the picture of alan desktop, he had Pitch and time running? Would be interesting to know what he was doing!


----------



## PMortise

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion - PROMO PERIOD - LAST DAY TO GET THIS MONSTER AT A GREAT SAVING!!*



Waywyn @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Jeez, typical me. Seems like I missed that promo period! Gnaaa ...


Ditto. :oops:

At least there's still gonna be kool-aid.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Dan Mott @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Ed @ Tue Dec 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the bass drum was meant to only come out of the left channel like some kind of close mic mixing choice. haha, glad Im not the only one to think it was weird.
> 
> I was going to say something but I prefer Alan and Hans' mixes so far, so forgot.
> 
> What do you think of the lib Dan??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame that Geoff decided on that really :D.
> 
> I prefer his mixes. To me, his are more dynamic and natural and I like creating my own processing. I really want the additional mics now so that we can mix the raw sound our selves.
> 
> Ed. I think the lib is great. My only issue with it is the dhols. Something odd is going on there. It sounds as if somone has thrown a stick up in the air and bounced off the drum, then Spitfire decided to record multiple dynamics and RRs doing that :D.
Click to expand...


Haha, good description! Yeah I just downloaded the library last night and had a quick play/ Love the raw sound and the effect of the different mics. Haven't quite gotten used to the patches where the hits are really far apart on the keyboard. Makes it hard to use a small portable keyboard. I understand the goal of consistency but I think it really deserves a way to edit hit positions to be in a smaller range, like how APE 2 does it, allowing you to put hits anywhere. That's a well scripted library.

As for the dhols, yeah that is like playing an arpeggiator of different drums! I think it's great to sample different hit styles, but you can't put them on the same key in round robins. RRs shouuld be the same hit style, with alternate hits on different keys. I love all the actual different hits of the dhol and the variety, but I don't want them randomly triggered or in sequence. I'd like to hit the different ones on purpose. In fact I wish more of the drums and more different styles of hits (as opposed to mainly different sticks/rods).

Looking forward to seeing how this library evolves.


----------



## zvenx

ahh.. missed it :( I thought it was ending ON the 10th.....not by the 10th.
oh well.
rsp


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

Here's my first use of HZ01 on a commercial I just did. I KNOW THAT FOR MANY OF YOU THE DRUMS ARE TOO SUBDUED. I love drums in your face too but for this particular track I was trying to go for something different. This is not the best showcase of the library(not by a very long shot). I just wanted to share it because it was my first use.

https://soundcloud.com/dbo28/et-commercial-1


ETMuz


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

ETMuz: It´s different and in a very good way. Thanks for avoiding those omnipresent 8th or 16th ostinati of the perc in actual "power"-cues... :D


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



Sid Francis @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> ETMuz: It´s different and in a very good way. Thanks for avoiding those omnipresent 8th or 16th ostinati of the perc in actual "power"-cues... :D



I really appreciate that sid!  Sometimes things can be overdone(not referring to anyone on this forum just in general). Sometimes to me simple can be more powerful.

The ending is the only thing I'm still undecided on.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

I did something (silly) for my first HZ perc test. Just messing around, really. Only took me 90 mins and I used a korg volca hardware synth (multitracked) and HZ percussion - mostly with Geoff's superdry close mics. And nary a spiccato patch in sight!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124405322&secret_url=false=false[/flash]


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



wilx @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> I did something (silly) for my first HZ perc test. Just messing around, really. Only took me 90 mins and I used a korg volca hardware synth (multitracked) and HZ percussion - mostly with Geoff's superdry close mics. And nary a spiccato patch in sight!
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124405322&secret_url=false=false[/flash]



Nice job man!


----------



## tmm

Sweet, now that was original, and sounded great. Awesome application of the HZ perc!


----------



## Giant_Shadow

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

Awesome man, very inspiring. Thats kind of the way I want to use it as well. Wait until we get the Bonham stuff /\~O 



wilx @ Wed Dec 11 said:


> I did something (silly) for my first HZ perc test. Just messing around, really. Only took me 90 mins and I used a korg volca hardware synth (multitracked) and HZ percussion - mostly with Geoff's superdry close mics. And nary a spiccato patch in sight!
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124405322&secret_url=false=false[/flash]


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

Great!! And now VERY unusual use. But why the heck not?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

Thanks chaps. /\~O It was so easy to get a different sort of sound from the HZ drums - although I needed to stack two transient designers on the bass drums to kill the tail. And setting the tree mic volume to #CC11 and riding the fader. So much fun!

I'm sure they'll get used in a more 'blockbuster' sense sooner or later, but I now have a good idea of how flexible this percussion is.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



wilx @ Wed Dec 11 said:


> I did something (silly) for my first HZ perc test. Just messing around, really. Only took me 90 mins and I used a korg volca hardware synth (multitracked) and HZ percussion - mostly with Geoff's superdry close mics. And nary a spiccato patch in sight!
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124405322&secret_url=false=false[/flash]



ha! That was awesome! How much of this is HZP? Everything apart the synthy bits or did you use any other drums?

I should tell my friend who writes pop/chart music about this lib. 

This is what I love about it, you can get so many different sounds out of it.


----------



## Ryan

@wilx: Very cool. I really like the sound you have achieved. HZP is a great tool. I have also made a hip-hop/R&B tune with it. Works like a charm. 

Thanks for the shear.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



Ed @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> ha! That was awesome! How much of this is HZP? Everything apart the synthy bits or did you use any other drums?
> 
> I should tell my friend who writes pop/chart music about this lib.



Thanks Ed! All the synth bits come from the wee analog Volca synth, and everything else - all percussion - is HZ perc. Some Kush compression on there, and transient shaping on the bass drums (I used 2).

It could be mangled a lot more,and made much dryer, but I liked retaining some character of the space - the snare sound with a nice bit of room sounded lovely.

Some of my 'hihats' were a bit loose timing-wise though. The midi notes were quantised but one of the RR notes was late. Bringing the velocity down fixed it though as the quieter samples are tighter.


----------



## blougui

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



wilx @ Wed Dec 11 said:


> I did something (silly) for my first HZ perc test. Just messing around, really. Only took me 90 mins and I used a korg volca hardware synth (multitracked) and HZ percussion - mostly with Geoff's superdry close mics. And nary a spiccato patch in sight!
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124405322&secret_url=false=false[/flash]



God, i've been trying to post a well deserved "well done" 3 times since I listened to it this morning, with no success :shock: Bandwith ? Dude, I don't know if I have the courage to write it all a third time.
You rock, man, you rock !


----------



## davidgary73

From Spitfire HZ Perc youtube, it was mentioned that the release of HZ01 Stereo Mix will posted after the promotion. Just wondering when the Stereo Mix Elements will it be available. 

Cheers


----------



## Dan Mott

Can't wait for the additional mics. It's going to be really nice when all the mics are released.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

...news v v v soon, re this chaps. We're very busy getting this all ready.

Best.

C.


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Dec 16 said:


> ...news v v v soon, re this chaps. We're very busy getting this all ready.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Fantastic. Thank you so much Christian for the updates. Looking forward to it. 

Cheers


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*

I really need to download this, having bought it several days ago. :/


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

Hi everyone, 

We are delighted to announce the first update to HZ01 -- taking us to V1.1. In addition, we are releasing the STEREO MIXES section of the library. Links will be going out over the next 48h so please wait before emailing us to request links.

Changes include:

*v1.1 (December 2013)*
ADDED: *New Mic Mixer presets functionality*. Copy/Paste mic settings between open patches or save them as NKA presets.
ADDED: *Velocity response option* to the mixer menu (switch between linear, shelf, exponential and logarithmic).
ADDED: *New 'All in one' mega patches* containing all HZ01 drums for the relevant artist (CPU performance may differ for each user).
ADDED: *Mic set (Artist name) now shown* above the mixer on the front panel.
ADDED: *New articulation switcher system* from the latest BML codebase.
ADDED: Ability to *select and layer multiple instruments* at once by holding SHIFT when clicking the instrument icon.
FIXED: Issues with stereo collapse. Stereo settings should recall correctly on all patches now.
UPDATE: *Performance improvements* under the hood.


Here is a video on how to update and a quick look at the update:



All the best!

Paul


----------



## korgscrew

Great stuff Paul! Time to relax for Christmas!


----------



## quantum7

New Mic Mixer presets functionality- EXCELLENT! The update details sound incredible. Spitfire rocks!


----------



## mmendez

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

Excellent news, can't wait to have it. You guys rock! _-) 


Miguel


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

Wow, 1.1 already. I actually only today got a chance to install and play with it, and I loved it! So much you can do with this. I would have liked more drums, but I guess 02, 03 and so on will contain a ton of new instruments. 8)


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*



Simon Ravn @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> Wow, 1.1 already. I actually only today got a chance to install and play with it, and I loved it! So much you can do with this. I would have liked more drums, but I guess 02, 03 and so on will contain a ton of new instruments. 8)



Maybe they will also go back and make a 4th volume lol. Why not I say! :D There's and endless number of drums!!

Personally I really want the drum kit ensemble Hans used in MOS, not so I can rip off MOS its just a sound I haven't heard anywhere else


----------



## Ed

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion!!*



TheUnfinished @ Mon Dec 16 said:


> I really need to download this, having bought it several days ago. :/



Lol Im sure I remember you saying you werent buying this.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

Just got and downloaded it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dan Mott

How big is the download?


Speaking of having more drums. I can agree with this.

Wouldn't mind some djembes and more taikos :D.


----------



## Polarity

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

Great! Thankyou Spitfire!! :D

The GUI and option adds seem very cool!!
Thanks.
great work!


----------



## star.keys

Great V1.1 update.. Downloading Stereo Mixes now... (approx 18GB content)


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thanks guys


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

Downloaded in under an hour  after all my hassles last time, this is great. I had to give it a kick 4 or 5 times, all good otherwise.

The mixes sound very useful, for the most part the kind of balances I was coming up with using their respective submixes I think. The all-in-one patch is great for quick auditioning, that'll be very useful for stuff not in a template - a quick "now which instrument / whose mix / which instrument had those pullis?" problem solver.


----------



## Ed

Cant download right now. What do the stereo mixes sound like????????


----------



## Dan Mott

Yeah. Do they sound much different?


----------



## Guy Rowland

No, and I wasn't expecting them to. If I've understood correctly, all the mixes are is the guys balance of their own elements (and some minor tweaking no doubt). Great resources-saver,l I'll use these for most of the template I think. The alt mics and other guys' stuff will be tonally different.


----------



## Dan Mott

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

So I'll ask an obvious noob question but did I understand correctly that we have to wait until the link is emailed to us by SF?


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*



ETMuz @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> So I'll ask an obvious noob question but did I understand correctly that we have to wait until the link is emailed to us by SF?





Yes. Haven't got your links yet?


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

No :shock:

EDIT* nvm I forgot It goes to an email I have connected through Paypal.


----------



## Phil M

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

All downloaded and installed as per Paul's vid and it's all working. The 1.1 update coming so soon was a pleasant surprise, many thanks for that 8)


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

This Library made my year!! Thanks for the quick update chaps! I like the all in one idea :wink:


----------



## lordnicke

Just ordered this and maaaaan the speed is slow! Getting 300ks on a 100mbit line... Guess it'll take a long time before i can play around with it


----------



## Guy Rowland

lordnicke @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Just ordered this and maaaaan the speed is slow! Getting 300ks on a 100mbit line... Guess it'll take a long time before i can play around with it



You may need to give Connect periodic kicks by shutting down the app and restarting. When you press "download" again it carries on where it left off, usually at high speed before it starts to trail off again. Failing that, try asking for manual links.

I had much more luck this time round with the stereo mixes, but still had to kick Connect 3 or 4 times.


----------



## lordnicke

Guy Rowland @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> lordnicke @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this and maaaaan the speed is slow! Getting 300ks on a 100mbit line... Guess it'll take a long time before i can play around with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to give Connect periodic kicks by shutting down the app and restarting. When you press "download" again it carries on where it left off, usually at high speed before it starts to trail off again. Failing that, try asking for manual links.
> 
> I had much more luck this time round with the stereo mixes, but still had to kick Connect 3 or 4 times.
Click to expand...


Thank you! I´ll try that.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

So I guess the stereo mixes are really just for if you need to conserve resources and are content with the exact mix of the given producer? If we aren't lacking in ram or processing, I guess these stereo mixes aren't really anything we don't have already right? Tried a few, but seemed like basically just lighter pre-mixes so moved them to a backup. Hope I'm not missing anything.

Thanks for the quick update though guys!

If I could request something, my number one wish would definitely be to be able to move the mapping of the instruments. The easiest would be a click and drag on the keyboard graphic layout where it says "Rim, Rods, etc." If we could drag the hit types (by pair or whatever), so that it swapped the hits of wherever we moved it to, that would be cool.


----------



## quantum7

Yes, I would think that if you have plenty of CPU/RAM resources there would be absolutely no reason to download this. Since many of us do not need the stereo mixes, perhaps the good chaps at Spitfire can release the next downloads, "more drums, Junkie XL’s and Steve Lipson" before Christmas? Pretty please with Hans Zimmer on top????


----------



## synthetic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> So I guess the stereo mixes are really just for if you need to conserve resources and are content with the exact mix of the given producer? If we aren't lacking in ram or processing, I guess these stereo mixes aren't really anything we don't have already right? Tried a few, but seemed like basically just lighter pre-mixes so moved them to a backup. Hope I'm not missing anything.



Yeah, I haven't even downloaded them yet. I was wondering what the point was.


----------



## germancomponist

Different mixes = different sound. Always worth it to have it!


----------



## Dan Mott

quantum7 @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Yes, I would think that if you have plenty of CPU/RAM resources there would be absolutely no reason to download this. Since many of us do not need the stereo mixes, perhaps the good chaps at Spitfire can release the next downloads, "more drums, Junkie XL’s and Steve Lipson" before Christmas? Pretty please with Hans Zimmer on top????




You should take a look at the additional mics walkthrough if you haven't already. These are pretty much what I'm most excited about. These mics will allow us to create or own sound. I am still awaiting :D. 

I just love those mid/overhead and floor mics.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

germancomponist @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Different mixes = different sound. Always worth it to have it!



No I don't think there is a different sound here. Just a consolidated preset of existing mics in the original release, set at preferred positions of the given artist. But rather than 4 sets of audio files, you have one, for less resources. Kind of like the Dennis Sands mix in the Cinesamples stuff.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Dan Mott @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> quantum7 @ Fri Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would think that if you have plenty of CPU/RAM resources there would be absolutely no reason to download this. Since many of us do not need the stereo mixes, perhaps the good chaps at Spitfire can release the next downloads, "more drums, Junkie XL’s and Steve Lipson" before Christmas? Pretty please with Hans Zimmer on top????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should take a look at the additional mics walkthrough if you haven't already. These are pretty much what I'm most excited about. These mics will allow us to create or own sound. I am still awaiting :D.
> 
> I just love those mid/overhead and floor mics.
Click to expand...


Where is the HZ additional mics walkthrough?


----------



## Dan Mott

here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxp822ZpaHs


Did no one see this? haha


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Dan Mott @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxp822ZpaHs
> 
> 
> Did no one see this? haha



Oh nice, thanks. No it wasn't posted in this thread and it isn't released yet so so I didn't know it was made.


----------



## Dan Mott

Echoes in the Attic @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Dan Mott @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxp822ZpaHs
> 
> 
> Did no one see this? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice, thanks. No it wasn't posted in this thread and it isn't released yet so so I didn't know it was made.
Click to expand...



Nice.

You can see how much control we will have with these mics. I am also assuming they are all RAW and not mixed by the artists which is sweet for adding our own processing.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## lordnicke

lordnicke @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lordnicke @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this and maaaaan the speed is slow! Getting 300ks on a 100mbit line... Guess it'll take a long time before i can play around with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to give Connect periodic kicks by shutting down the app and restarting. When you press "download" again it carries on where it left off, usually at high speed before it starts to trail off again. Failing that, try asking for manual links.
> 
> I had much more luck this time round with the stereo mixes, but still had to kick Connect 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I´ll try that.
Click to expand...


After about 24 hours I´ve downloaded about 2.4 gigs trying different settings in connect app.

I did a speed test and my line is getting me about 10mbps.

I´m loosing hope

I´ve emailed both spitfire and continuata and we'll see how this plays out


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

So... Spitfire.

How's it going? :wink:


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

All good here, still polishing these little stones into gems!

We're working hard to package up the next set of mics and mixes whilst forging ahead on Volume 2, lots of very very exciting stuff with the HZ range coming to you guys soon!

The guys in LA are super busy on countless films and stuff but we've got enough material here in Kings Cross to keep us all busy and you guys happy we hope!


----------



## Dan Mott

Cheers for the update


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

So when can we get full 3 HZ Percussion volumes? 
and how big the entire three volumes would be? 600GB? 
o-[][]-o


----------



## JT3_Jon

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- V1.1 released -- STEREO MIXES released during next 48h!*

Is there an update to the manual for v1.1?


----------



## Dan Mott

I have a question actually.

With the additional mics, is there any reason that a close mic perspective isn't in there?

I know in Geoff's mixes, he has a close mic. 

Just curious.


----------



## Synesthesia

Just testing downloads for the Additional mics.. Should be able to start sending the downloads out in 48h!


----------



## davidgary73

Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 14 said:


> Just testing downloads for the Additional mics.. Should be able to start sending the downloads out in 48h!



Wow..fantastic. Thank you Paul. Can't wait to download it. 

Hope to see Steve Lipson's and Junkie XL mixes soon. 

Cheers


----------



## Dan Mott

Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 14 said:


> Just testing downloads for the Additional mics.. Should be able to start sending the downloads out in 48h!



Good news.


Hey Paul. I would like it if you could possibly answer my question above :D


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Dan - 

We listened to everything we had and decided this was the most useful pack.

The Bottle mic and the overheads are your close options here -- each mix artist's close perspective is their own favourite blend of mics from what was available in the overall session.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Is the Junkie XL mix part of the Alt mics or is that a pack after this one?


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

I'm looking forward to the Junkie XL mix as well. 8)


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

So are we! He's been mega busy out in LA so this is likely to be the last addition. We are working on the Steve L mixes as we speak though, which are a thing to behold.

Best.

C.


----------



## JT3_Jon

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

I tried the new "all in one" patch to create my own "ensemble" combining the Low Booms, Low Booms Gal & Surdo Ensemble, but I want to be able to mix these different ensembles overall volumes. For example, I think the surdo ensemble is way too loud and overpowering the low booms, so I simply want to bring down its overall volume. I thought I could do this using the mic trim knobs, but it turns out these are applied to the whole patch, and not per instrument.

Is there any per instrument volume controls in the "all in one" patches? Also, I dont understand the additional "mic trims" if you already have volume master volume faders for each mic in the top right of the patch. Isn't this duplicate functionality? Is it possible to instead have mic trims effect the selected ensemble instead of the whole instrument? If there isn't any individual volume controls, I must admit I'm confused as to the usefulness of these "all in one" patches for creating ensembles; so may I ask their purpose? 

I sent the above to tech support but only got the answer "I think the best solution for you would be to use the individual patches in a single multi and mix them independently." Fair enough, as this is how I use most libraries, but it didn't answer my question fully, so I thought I would post it here in the hopes of sparking discussion. Thanks.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Hi there,

We speak via two mediums!

The all in one patches are produced by popular demand, but don't offer the tweakability of loading each patch into a separate instance within one multi.

However you can tweak to your hearts content via the cog, discussed in the manual.

If you look at the manual (never guess who writes these!) re. trims it explains their purpose, we feel they're quite genius! They offer several advantages, here's just one example, if you have programmed complicated perspective shifts of the mic mixes via automation are nearing the end of your mix but feel the general level of one mic is too present or too quiet you can tweak the trim without affecting the automation of your mic mixes...

Hope this is of help.

C.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Actually -- Jon I think I've only just understood what you mean -- 

If you have multiple instruments selected in the All In One patch, and you want to change the mic mix *per instrument*?

Thats very simple -- just click the little notes icon above the mic mixer and you are then mixing only the currently selected Instrument - just select a new Instrument and adjust the mix for that - the levels you see are the currently selected instrument only.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

so, are vol 2 and 3 already recorded? 
I hope so..


----------



## Synesthesia

Yes! And listening to the Bonham kits from Vol 2 on the multitracks.. sound *phenomenal*.

It was one of the memorable experiences in my life standing about 10 feet away from the kit in Newman and feeling my torso pounding as Jason hammered away during the sound check!


----------



## JT3_Jon

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*



british_bpm @ Tue Jan 14 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We speak via two mediums!
> 
> The all in one patches are produced by popular demand, but don't offer the tweakability of loading each patch into a separate instance within one multi.
> 
> However you can tweak to your hearts content via the cog, discussed in the manual.
> 
> If you look at the manual (never guess who writes these!) re. trims it explains their purpose, we feel they're quite genius! They offer several advantages, here's just one example, if you have programmed complicated perspective shifts of the mic mixes via automation are nearing the end of your mix but feel the general level of one mic is too present or too quiet you can tweak the trim without affecting the automation of your mic mixes...
> 
> Hope this is of help.
> 
> C.



This does! And I apologize for not reading the manual first. I did actually look for a 1.1 manual, as I (apparently wrongly) assumed this was a new feature introduced in the 1.1 patches. When I couldn't find a 1.1 manual, I didn't bother looking at the original manual, so my fault there. :oops: 

Thank you very much for the explanation. This does make perfect sense and is a nice feature!


----------



## JT3_Jon

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> Actually -- Jon I think I've only just understood what you mean --
> 
> If you have multiple instruments selected in the All In One patch, and you want to change the mic mix *per instrument*?
> 
> Thats very simple -- just click the little notes icon above the mic mixer and you are then mixing only the currently selected Instrument - just select a new Instrument and adjust the mix for that - the levels you see are the currently selected instrument only.



AWESOME!!! Thank you so, so much!! I knew it had to be there, as its the only way these "all in one" patches would be useful IMO. I'm assuming that individual volumes per instrument can also be automated hopefully? If not no big deal, I will load the individuals as needed, but this will indeed help to at least quickly hear what these different ensembles can sound like together. Looking forward to testing this out when I get a chance. 

Thanks again!


----------



## valexnerfarious

Anyone got their links yet?


----------



## mgtube

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Patience minion o


----------



## valexnerfarious

just checking lol


----------



## mgtube

valexnerfarious @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> just checking lol



I'm actually kind of excited myself


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Thanks for clearing that up Paul.


----------



## ETMuz

Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> Yes! And listening to the Bonham kits from Vol 2 on the multitracks.. sound *phenomenal*.
> 
> It was one of the memorable experiences in my life standing about 10 feet away from the kit in Newman and feeling my torso pounding as Jason hammered away during the sound check!



Would have loved to been there!


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

I am keen to update this library, but I'm in the middle of a project that I started with the first version. If I update, do I risk losing what I already have tweaked / composed?


----------



## Jack Weaver

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Hi Paul & Christian,

I have the Zimmer library and would like to know exactly what the content is for the 'Additional Mics' that's available for download. Rightly or wrongly I don't always get around to downloading everything because of time constraints. I'd like to know what I'm getting before I invest the time. Pardon me but I haven't had the time to go thru all 35 pages of this thread. 

Thanks in advance.

.


----------



## valexnerfarious

im gonna throw a guess at about 18-20 gigs


----------



## quantum7

I got my download link- looks like around 28 gigs.


----------



## mgtube

quantum7 @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> I got my download link- looks like around 28 gigs.



Don't you mean 18?


----------



## TSU

27.1 gb.


----------



## mgtube

TSU @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> 27.1 gb.



Oh yes... I meant 18 compressed >8o


----------



## quantum7

mgtube @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> TSU @ Thu Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27.1 gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes... I meant 18 compressed >8o
Click to expand...


27.1 of RAR downloads- un-zipped it will be around 60 gigs. Now you officially may >8o


----------



## mgtube

quantum7 @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> mgtube @ Thu Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSU @ Thu Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27.1 gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes... I meant 18 compressed >8o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27.1 of RAR downloads- un-zipped it will be around 60 gigs. Now you officially may >8o
Click to expand...


In that case... >8o 

:wink:


----------



## TSU

After extraction it is 27.1.
NCW kontakt format compression usually about 50%.
So yes, in WAV format it is around 60. But in NCW it is 27.1.
Spitfire libraries download files was never compressed as I remember.
(It is already compressed by NCW format)
RAR is just a containers.


----------



## quantum7

TSU @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> After extraction it is 27.1.
> NCW kontakt format compression usually about 50%.
> So yes, in WAV format it is around 60. But in NCW it is 27.1.
> Spitfire libraries download files was never compressed as I remember.
> (It is already compressed by NCW format)
> RAR is just a containers.



....oh yeah, I forgot to mention the WAVE/NCW thing. I just wanted more of the >8o


----------



## mgtube

quantum7 @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> TSU @ Thu Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After extraction it is 27.1.
> NCW kontakt format compression usually about 50%.
> So yes, in WAV format it is around 60. But in NCW it is 27.1.
> Spitfire libraries download files was never compressed as I remember.
> (It is already compressed by NCW format)
> RAR is just a containers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh yeah, I forgot to mention the WAVE/NCW thing. I just wanted more of the >8o
Click to expand...


*note to self: you really need to cut down on facebook when you're looking for a "like" button on VI-Control...*

Oh and >8o >8o >8o >8o >8o


----------



## TSU

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

The alt mics is definitely - >8o in a good way.
Especially the over-heads


----------



## quantum7

I've been loading up what I can during the download and am very impressed with the new mics so far.


----------



## Oliver_Codd

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Is anyone else getting the harsh clicks in the taiko ensemble mid mics?? Seems to be baked in one or two of the FFF samples. Aside from that, the additional mic perspectives are stunning.


----------



## TSU

I have those clicks too.
4th and 9th RR's.
It's easy to skip them using COG patch.


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Yeah I have them too. They stick out like glue. Ouch.

Sounds great though.

I still think we need a close mic option. Just to bring up a little definition and boomyness. I'd say just swap the bottle mic for a close mic :D


----------



## pkm

I'm getting the clicks too. Also, the Bass Drum Gallery Mid and OH mics are only coming out of the left channel.

Sounds great otherwise!


----------



## Dan Mott

pkm @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> I'm getting the clicks too. Also, the Bass Drum Gallery Mid and OH mics are only coming out of the left channel.
> 
> Sounds great otherwise!



Yeah the bass drum mics are coming from the left for me too. The stereo collapse doesn't work either.


----------



## feck

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Clicks here as well - heard them on the taikos.


----------



## quantum7

Hmm...my downloading from Spitfire is not happening anymore. I wonder if they put the kibosh on downloading due to some of the reported problems?

*EDIT*- Came back on after 1 hour.


----------



## DSP Bill

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*



Oliver_Codd @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Is anyone else getting the harsh clicks in the taiko ensemble mid mics?? Seems to be baked in one or two of the FFF samples. Aside from that, the additional mic perspectives are stunning.



Yes, I get the clicks too. Very nasty. And yes, otherwise stunning.


----------



## DSP Bill

Dan Mott @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> pkm @ Fri Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the clicks too. Also, the Bass Drum Gallery Mid and OH mics are only coming out of the left channel.
> 
> Sounds great otherwise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the bass drum mics are coming from the left for me too. The stereo collapse doesn't work either.
Click to expand...


Same here.


----------



## valexnerfarious

mine works fine


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

I don't mean to sound harsh but...

Does anyone else agree that the bottle mics are utterly useless and should be replaced with a close mic option?


----------



## TSU

Dan Mott, the bottle mics gives the great deep low end with some drums and interesting sound overall to me.
Try to load taiko ensemble and combine the over-heads with bottle mics. I think it sounds amazing.
We have 3 close mics sets within artist elements and a great over-heads in additional. Is it not enough?

Or set the LP filter on bottle mics and you will get really big sub hits.
It sounds very unique and other mics sets just cannot give the same results.


----------



## Dan Mott

TSU @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> Dan Mott, the bottle mics gives the great deep low end with some drums and interesting sound overall to me.
> Try to load taiko ensemble and combine the over-heads with bottle mics. I think it sounds amazing.
> We have 3 close mics sets within artist elements and a great over-heads in additional. Is it not enough?
> 
> Or set the LP filter on bottole mics and you will get really big low booms.
> It sounds very unique and other mics sets just cannot give the same results.




Hello

Hm. I have a totally different opinion to you it seems.

Bottle mics sound interesting? Definitely not to me. So they have some low end bump and this odd pitch to it which can be heard even if you layer it with the overheads, which does not sound amazing :D. Far, far from amazing. The bottle mics sound as if someone was hitting a drum inside a metal pole :D, or some sort of strange tunnel.

I certainly wouldn't want any of the other mics to have the same results as the bottle mics. The bottle are just completely uninteresting to me and not very useful. It will definitely be a mic that just sits there for me.

Yes, we do have the artists close mic, however they are processed differently to the additional mics, there for if I layer a close mic with the addtional overheads, it's if I just layer new sounds over the overheads. Not quite a close mic add in. As well as the RRs are different. Yes, you could line the RRs up, but the artists elements still have their little unique mojo to them, not to mention it's an extra patch you have to load in Konakt.

I'm just saying that I'd prefer a close option, instead of a bottle mic, which does not have any character of the original drum. If there was a sound design section then that's where the bottle mics belong.


----------



## TSU

Dan Mott @ 1.17.2014 said:


> Hm. I have a totally different opinion to you it seems.



Indeed  



Dan Mott @ 1.17.2014 said:


> I'm just saying that I'd prefer a close option, instead of a bottle mic, which does not have any character of the original drum. If there was a sound design section then that's where the bottle mics belong.



I understand your suggestion. But you said that bottle mics are useless and I just say how I see it can be used.

To me in the most cases any of the close mics blends well with any of the middle additional mics and over-heads.


----------



## Synesthesia

Just a fyi -- 

The most common use for the bottle mics (and they are used a *lot*) is to LPF them as suggested -- we haven't done this baked in, for obvious reasons!! -- but they will then give you a totally awesome sub-end.

Re the glitches -- well spotted! We'll get a fix out for these once the firemen have managed to put out the raging inferno in the servers.


----------



## quantum7

I found that the bottle mics mixed with the Mi mic (cannot remember what Mi is - Mid?) sounds great. The bottle just gives something interesting to it......at least for me anyway. I'm glad it is there. The theme behind HZ Percussion is having a lot of CHOICE in the mics......which Spitfire has brilliantly accomplished IMO.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Interesting... .

In the past I have built me such "bottle mix" instruments "extra" to be able to add this low end to my other drum libraries. I did some also with a synth. It works much better than to add the low end via an eq.

Yeah, I am a big friend of the low frequencies.


----------



## valexnerfarious

Can anyone tell me why there are no bottle mics in the Low Hit patches?


----------



## DSP Bill

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

The Additional Mics "Low Hits" Individual Patches category is different than all the rest. The other categories are broken up by instrument, but Low Hits is broken up by Instrument and Mic - and the patches themselves don't work consistently nor offer the same mics that all other categories offer. For example, Low Hits - Bass Drum OH 4011 defaults to Mids, but only the OH mics load samples. Whereas the Low Hits - Bass Drum Gallery patch all available mics load samples, but only three of the six mics are offered. It's all a bit confusing.


----------



## Rctec

...but some of the mic's just don't work with some of the instruments. There is no point giving you a mic position that's mainly microphone per-amp noise.... The whole project is about experimentation and the taste of the recording engineer mixing it. Not everybody likes all the same mic's, so there are inconsistencies partly because of physics and partly out of choice....
-H-


----------



## TSU

The individual "Bass Drum Gallery.nki" and the "Low Boom Gallery.nki" - there is three positions in that patches. And all three works fine.
The rest patches works accordingy - if the title says that it is "Pair" patch - then only "Pair"position works.
So I see no problems here.

Looks like there is no "Pz" position for the "Surdo Ensemble" at all.
In the main patch they silent but in the individual patch there is no "Pz" in the mixer.
So I think it is fine and supposed to be so becuase there is standard mixer for the rest of the drums.

My only concern is the "Mi" and "Oh" positions of the "Bass Drum Gallery" patches. They have only left channel.
But some time ago Paul said that this is supposed to be like that in the Artist Elements Geoff Foster Bass Drum Gallery Close Mics.
So maybe this is not an issue.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

My god! Mr. Zimmer was reading this thread! 
Hi Mr. Zimmer! Good to see you here!
I can't wait to hear your spiderman score. What kind of score are you writing this time? =o


----------



## Dan Mott

TSU @ Sat Jan 18 said:


> The individual "Bass Drum Gallery.nki" and the "Low Boom Gallery.nki" - there is three positions in that patches. And all three works fine.
> The rest patches works accordingy - if the title says that it is "Pair" patch - then only "Pair"position works.
> So I see no problems here.
> 
> Looks like there is no "Pz" position for the "Surdo Ensemble" at all.
> In the main patch they silent and in the individual patch there is no "Pz" in the mixer. So I think it is fine and supposed to be so.
> 
> My only concern is the "Mi" and "Oh" positions of the "Bass Drum Gallery" patches. They have only left channel.
> But some time ago Paul sad that this is supposed to be like that in the Artist Elements Geoff Foster Bass Drum Gallery Close Mics.
> So maybe this is not an issue.



Well it would seem an odd just just to completely have the bass drums coming out of the left. Not only that, the stereo collapse doesn't work, so you can't put the bass drum in mono.


----------



## TSU

Dan Mott, yes, forgot to mention that stereo collapser doesen't work for Additional Mics.
Of course it would be very useful for left-channel-only patches.
Looks like the Additional positions is not the "close mics" type.
Maybe this is the reason to stereo collapser not working for them...


----------



## TSU

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*



DSP Bill @ 1.18.2014 said:


> Whereas the Low Hits - Bass Drum Gallery patch all available mics load samples, but only three of the six mics are offered. It's all a bit confusing.


All six positions works fine here.
(Except two left-channel only. But I am not rushing to think it is an issue.)


----------



## Dan Mott

TSU @ Sat Jan 18 said:


> Dan Mott, yes, forgot to mention that stereo collapser doesen't work for Additional Mics.
> Of course it would be very useful for left-channel-only patches.
> Looks like the Additional positions is not the "close mics" type.
> Maybe this is the reason to stereo collapser not working for them...




Explain why left channel only patches would be useful?

Wouldn't it be more useful if the bassdrums were in strereo and if the user wanted them in the left channel, then it's simple, pan them to the left channel :D


----------



## TSU

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

I meant that the Stereo Collapser would be useful for these patches. 
My english is terrible... :(


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*



TSU @ Sat Jan 18 said:


> I meant that the Stereo Collapser would be useful for these patches.
> My english is terrible... :(



All good


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*

Thought of sharing some patch combinations i found interesting using mixture of HZ Perc stereo mixes, artist elements and additional mics. 

Sadly we can't share .nkm multis files as it's watermarked and hopefully Spitfire may setup a page where we can upload our multis and share it with everyone. 

As for now, i just type out the infos. Lot's of it are using the Stereo mix. Do feel free to adjust the volume to your liking. Add EQ, Saturation & Transient Designer to beef up the sound. 

*K5 = Kontakt 4 or 5 volume slider. 

1. Anvil St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -11 & BucketTop Darbuka St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ -6.0

2. B Drum G St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ 0 & Surdu Ens St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -7.0

3. B Drum G St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ 0 & Taiko Large St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -9.0 

4. Boobams R St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ -6.0 with RoundRobin x3 & BucketTop Darbuka St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ -9.0

5. Bombo Ens St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -6.0 & Tombek Ens St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -13.0

6. Boobam St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -10.6 & @ BucketSnare St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ -11.6

7. Djun AM Mix (C, S) K5 Vol @ -2.0 & Tombek Ens AM Mix (C,S) K5 Vol @ -15.0 

8. Dohl Ens St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -6.0 & BucketTopDarbuka St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -20.0

9. Dohl Ens St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -6.0, BucketTopDarbuka St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -20.0 & Bucket Crushers St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -23.7

10. Dohl Ens St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -6.0 & Bucket Crushers St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -23.7

11. Hi Taiko St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ 0 & Boobam St mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -20.0 with Roundrobin x3

12. Hi Taiko St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -1.0, Djun St mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -6.0 & BucketsCrushers St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -24.0 with Mic Trim (HZ) @ -6.0 

13. Hi Taiko St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -1.0 & Djun St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -6.0 

14. Low Boom St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ 0 & BucketsSnares St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -18.0 

15. Low Boom St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ 0 & BucketsCrusher St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -23.7

16. Low Boom St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ 0, Surdu Ens St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -12.7 & BucketsCrusher St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -23.7

17. Low Boom St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ 0 & Surdu Ens St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -12.7

18. Low Boom GF Mix (C,T,O) K5 Vol @ -4.0 & Taiko Ens HZ Mix (C,R,S) K5 Vol @ -10.0 

19. Low Boom St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ -3.0 & Taiko Large St Mix (GF) K5 Vol -9.0 

20. Low Boom G St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ 0 & Low Boom St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ -6.0 

21. Low Boom G St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ 0 & Low Taiko St Mix (HZ) K5 Vol @ -9.0 

22. Low Boom G St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ 0, Taiko Ens St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -6.0 & Surdu Ens St Mix (GF) K5 Vol @ -7.0 

23. Low Boom G St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ 0 & Taiko Ens St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -6.0

24. Low Boom Add Mix (B) K5 Vol @ 6.0 with Boom setting to full & Low Boom St Mix (AM) K5 Vol @ -12.0 with Mic Trim (AM) @ -4.0 

Hope this is useful (i have a few more i can share later) and do share some of your combos. 

Btw, Paul and Christian, would it be possible if we can receive Steve Lipson's and JXL mix before the surround mix? 

Cheers


----------



## R.Cato

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*



davidgary73 @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> Sadly we can't share .nkm multis files as it's watermarked and hopefully Spitfire may setup a page where we can upload our multis and share it with everyone.



To be honest I am actually more interested in some ready to go multis than even more mic options. (Still want JunkieXL's and Steven's mixes)

Really hope Spitfire will provide us with a nice little user's multi page. o[])


----------



## Ryan

Just want to shear this piece with you. 

Here I'm manly showing off the additional mics for Hans Zimmer Percussion LE.


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F131128037&secret_url=false[/flash]

Hope you like it! 

Best
Ryan


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Many of you have now received your Steve Lipson mixes downloader emails. If you haven't be sure to drop us a ticket. 

As we are using a totally new bespoke shop and downloader app we have had the odd teething issue. And it is with regrets that we have had such a problem on this latest update. We've sent this out to all of our HZ01 users, but I'm re-posting here to try and clarify any confusion caused. With my humble apologies.

_Dear HZ01 user,

you may be aware that we released an update to HZ01 last night. However due to a technical error (which has now been fixed) it meant that the original Artist Elements and Stereo Mixes sample content was incorrectly included for some customers. Understandably, we’re sure you do not wish to download all that sample content again so this is what you should do

1 - If your Library Manager has already begun downloading either Artist Elements or Stereo Mixes, then please pause the download, then close down the Library Manager and restart it. The LM will refresh its files list and will now only download the correct update content. The Steve Lipson mixes and additional mics were unaffected by this problem.

You may find, depending how far along with the download you got, that you have some numbered files littered amongst your installation folder. Please wait until the whole update has finished and installed before deleting any of these files that are left.

2 - If you haven’t yet begun downloading the new update, you can simply go ahead and start up the Library Manager and as we have now fixed the issue, the update will download correctly.

3 - If you have completed the entire download or are about to, we’d recommend simply continuing with it and letting it install in the usual way. It will simply overwrite the existing sample content with the same content but you will also have the new updated content correctly installed.

Apologies for any inconvenience,
Spitfire Audio_

=================================


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Thanks for the clarification Christian. So just to be clear,the Steve Lipson Mixes were the only new addition to this update? I had the additional mics download also included in my queue along with the artist elements and stereo mixes original downloads. 




Thanks again for the continued support on this great library!



Ryan :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Yes the SL mixes are the only addition to the update.


----------



## TeamLeader

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

How would you describe Steve Lipsons mixes Christian et al?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*



british_bpm @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> Yes the SL mixes are the only addition to the update.



You mean the only additional content right? But there are updates for the old patches/scripts?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*



Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> british_bpm @ Tue Jun 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the SL mixes are the only addition to the update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the only additional content right? But there are updates for the old patches/scripts?
Click to expand...


Thats correct -- for any user who did not buy in the new shop system. The system keeps a record of what version you are on.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

I'm still showing all the content to download. So I'm not able to update I guess since I don't have room to download everything again. Hopefully fixed soon. Support said that when I re-open it the download content would go away. I re-downloaded the library manager and still the same.


----------



## fish_hoof

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*



Echoes in the Attic @ 25th June 2014 said:


> I'm still showing all the content to download. So I'm not able to update I guess since I don't have room to download everything again. Hopefully fixed soon. Support said that when I re-open it the download content would go away. I re-downloaded the library manager and still the same.



Same here...


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Any sign of Los Angeles version coming?


----------



## TeamLeader

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*



Echoes in the Attic @ Wed Jun 25 said:


> I'm still showing all the content to download. So I'm not able to update I guess since I don't have room to download everything again. Hopefully fixed soon. Support said that when I re-open it the download content would go away. I re-downloaded the library manager and still the same.



same for us here. Alas...


----------



## alexmshore

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*



Echoes in the Attic @ Wed Jun 25 said:


> I'm still showing all the content to download. So I'm not able to update I guess since I don't have room to download everything again. Hopefully fixed soon. Support said that when I re-open it the download content would go away. I re-downloaded the library manager and still the same.



I may I have the wrong idea here but I think its showing correct that there are still four updates. The brand new additional content is the SL mixes (which is the bigger 4GBish download?) and then the other three are the much smaller updates (which are in MB's) for the patches you have already.

I downloaded all four updates after the fix was sent out and everything seems to be in order. Although I do seem to have a new folder just for Steve's mixes (see attach) is that right?


----------



## TeamLeader

How do we tell the nki version? Is there a place in the GUI? What was changed in the scripts etc?

thanks


----------



## milesito

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*



alexmshore @ Wed Jun 25 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Wed Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still showing all the content to download. So I'm not able to update I guess since I don't have room to download everything again. Hopefully fixed soon. Support said that when I re-open it the download content would go away. I re-downloaded the library manager and still the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may I have the wrong idea here but I think its showing correct that there are still four updates. The brand new additional content is the SL mixes (which is the big 13GBish download?) and then the other three are the much smaller updates (which are in MB's) for the patches you have already.
> 
> I downloaded all four updates after the fix was sent out and everything seems to be in order. Although I do seem to have a new folder just for Steve's mixes (see attach).
Click to expand...





Hmm...my download was quick and smooth (~4GB)...the file was not the entire library. It was the Steve Lipson Mix. However, My Steve Lipson Mix folder is in the Artist Elements. Was it supposed to go in the highest level folder structure as depicted in the screen shot above?


----------



## prodigalson

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*



> I downloaded all four updates after the fix was sent out and everything seems to be in order. Although I do seem to have a new folder just for Steve's mixes (see attach).



Milesito, what was the file path you installed the Steve Lipson Mixes to? I've attempted to download the new content to 1) WITHIN my Spitfire HZ01 Library folder (it just created a new Spitfire HZ01 library folder with only the Steve Lipson zip files and some strange files with the named as imply numbers like "2436", "2895" etc) and

2) One level above the Spitfire HZ01 Library folder 

Either way, I haven't been able to figure out how to access the Steve Lipson Mixes in Kontakt. All that's showing up is still the Artist Elements, Additional Mics and Stereo Mixes.

I'm obviously not thinking this through but I wish SF would do a quick update video for this...


----------



## JT3_Jon

Had a chance to play around with this update and my first thoughts are that I really wish the Steve Lipson stereo mixes were part of the regular "stereo mixes" patches and not their own nkis. It would be great to easily cycle through all AM, HZ, GF & SL mixes in a single patch. Seeing as how some of artist elements have 4 mics, it should be possible to have 4 artist mixes in a single patch hopefully. 

Speaking of which, will Mr. Lipson also be making "artist elements" instruments as well? As I must admit I find these more valuable due to their flexibility with the different mic positions. 

Still love HZ01 and thanks you guys for continuing to update it. Hopefully you agree with my points and might have an update in the future.

p.s. Is it possible using the new update system to keep also keep the .rar files after download / updating? I like to keep a backup of all my downloaded sample libs on an external HD (for when my sample drive goes down) and its nice to have them already in a compressed format so they dont take up as much HD space. This would make the re-install process much easier than having to re-download everything again. With your old download system I was easily able to do this, but cannot seem to figure out if its possible with the new system?


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Just a quick question:
I'm only working with the artist elements do to space limitation..
What other mics are on the updates? and which are the best to work with?


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

I look forward to downloading this some time in the future when it won't be a nightmare to do so.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Everyone is DL'ing this upgrade without problem, if you're having issues can you fire us a support ticket.

We don't control DL speeds from the S3 server your ISP does, but we may be able to give you tips on how best to get the most optimum DL speeds.

Best.

C.


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Well, it took me five days to download Mural Vol2 because the connection kept dropping (which happened to no other downloads I was doing).

And weren't there other people complaining and you mentioned there was an update of the downloader software in the pipeline?

Maybe I should give it another go. It was just that babysitting it for five continuous days rather affected my workflow. So I've been reluctant to try again.

EDIT: Ah, stop moaning Bowdler...


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Hi again,

This is system specific. If you have continued problems please send us a support ticket. We have no control over how your ISP responds to our DLs. As you will have been downloading using different protocols and types of servers. Your ISP may for example be a bit tetchy where using S3s is concerned. I offer this up merely as an example for without a more detailed understanding of your system (which we'd establish via a service ticket) I cannot correctly diagnose.

We're making improvements to the downloader, it's very fast for most.

Best.

C.


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Hey Christian,

I downloaded the Steve Lipson stuff this afternoon and it went smoothly and quickly. So, whatever happened before seems not to be a problem any more.

Now to have another crack at Mural Vol2 so it downloads into my existing Mural folder this time.

Apols for the earlier fractiousness and thread derailment. One of 'those' weeks.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## JT3_Jon

JT3_Jon @ Sun Jul 06 said:


> Had a chance to play around with this update and my first thoughts are that I really wish the Steve Lipson stereo mixes were part of the regular "stereo mixes" patches and not their own nkis. It would be great to easily cycle through all AM, HZ, GF & SL mixes in a single patch. Seeing as how some of artist elements have 4 mics, it should be possible to have 4 artist mixes in a single patch hopefully.
> 
> Speaking of which, will Mr. Lipson also be making "artist elements" instruments as well? As I must admit I find these more valuable due to their flexibility with the different mic positions.
> 
> Still love HZ01 and thanks you guys for continuing to update it. Hopefully you agree with my points and might have an update in the future.
> 
> p.s. Is it possible using the new update system to keep also keep the .rar files after download / updating? I like to keep a backup of all my downloaded sample libs on an external HD (for when my sample drive goes down) and its nice to have them already in a compressed format so they dont take up as much HD space. This would make the re-install process much easier than having to re-download everything again. With your old download system I was easily able to do this, but cannot seem to figure out if its possible with the new system?



Bump my post. I also have sent 2 emails to support through your website about a two - three weeks ago and have still not received a reply. Perhaps there is a long backlog of support emails? (its basically the same as my questions here so feel free to answer them in either place). Thanks.


----------



## JohnG

*Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- STEVE LIPSON MIXES RELEASED + Bug*

Suggest whoever put in the "+ bug" part of this title remove it now? It appears that the download thing is resolved, from what I read here.


----------



## british_bpm

JT3_Jon @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> JT3_Jon @ Sun Jul 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a chance to play around with this update and my first thoughts are that I really wish the Steve Lipson stereo mixes were part of the regular "stereo mixes" patches and not their own nkis. It would be great to easily cycle through all AM, HZ, GF & SL mixes in a single patch. Seeing as how some of artist elements have 4 mics, it should be possible to have 4 artist mixes in a single patch hopefully.
> 
> Speaking of which, will Mr. Lipson also be making "artist elements" instruments as well? As I must admit I find these more valuable due to their flexibility with the different mic positions.
> 
> Still love HZ01 and thanks you guys for continuing to update it. Hopefully you agree with my points and might have an update in the future.
> 
> p.s. Is it possible using the new update system to keep also keep the .rar files after download / updating? I like to keep a backup of all my downloaded sample libs on an external HD (for when my sample drive goes down) and its nice to have them already in a compressed format so they dont take up as much HD space. This would make the re-install process much easier than having to re-download everything again. With your old download system I was easily able to do this, but cannot seem to figure out if its possible with the new system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump my post. I also have sent 2 emails to support through your website about a two - three weeks ago and have still not received a reply. Perhaps there is a long backlog of support emails? (its basically the same as my questions here so feel free to answer them in either place). Thanks.
Click to expand...


Hi there I've PM'd you. Most service enqs are responded to within 48 hours. I'll need to know your email address so we can try and track it but we have looked at every open and suspended ticket (these happen when they hit a spam criteria and require verification back from the mailer) and cannot find anything relating to what you have posted here.

We've taken your first point onboard thank you.

Steve Lipson, there won't be any artists elements as these are essentially stems or components of everyone's mixes. Steve works differently with very specific outboard and mix bussing. If he were to break his mix up the different elements wouldn't match the stereo mix. So these were not delivered.

With the new downloader we found it simpler to delete the archive as historically they created a lot of confusion for a lot of DL'ers. If you want to make an archive please use relevant software to create a zip or rar yourself from the library folder.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

I'm assuming that when opening Exotic Hits, or patches with multiple drums in Kontakt, you can only access one instrument via midi when triggering via your DAW, even though there are 4-5 instruments in this patch. Is that correct?

Is there a way to cc control the drum selection so you can access different drums at different time from the same track?

Thx,

Mr A


----------



## british_bpm

Yes, you can keyswitch between them (with the tails left intact) or you can use UACC (see manual). You can load multiple instances into a multi and use different MIDI chans or can create your own multis whereby everything is on the same MIDI channel but has the drums positioned across the keyboard. To do this you need to use the COG.

Best.

C.


----------



## DSP Bill

What ever happened to the surround mixes? Did I miss them? 

Surround Mixes
- HZ Surround 5.1 Mix
- AM Surround 5.1 Mix
- GF Surround 5.1 Mix
- AM Surround 5.1 Mix 1
- AM Surround 5.0 Mix 2
- AM Surround 5.0 Mix 3

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## quantum7

Wasn't there supposed to have been a Junkie XL mix???


----------



## Synesthesia

quantum7 @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> Wasn't there supposed to have been a Junkie XL mix???



Its coming!! We've been editing and working on it over the last few weeks..

Watch this space!


----------



## Synesthesia

DSP Bill @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> What ever happened to the surround mixes? Did I miss them?
> 
> Surround Mixes
> - HZ Surround 5.1 Mix
> - AM Surround 5.1 Mix
> - GF Surround 5.1 Mix
> - AM Surround 5.1 Mix 1
> - AM Surround 5.0 Mix 2
> - AM Surround 5.0 Mix 3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill - 

Coming very shortly!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## davidgary73

Any news on Junkie's XL mixes yet? Email said w/c 17th November 2014.


----------



## dhlkid

Just give them so more time, I think they are busy enough, lol!

:lol:


----------



## DSP Bill

dhlkid @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Just give them so more time, I think they are busy enough, lol!
> 
> :lol:



Yeah, it's only been one year. What's the rush?


----------



## tokatila

Hey, I asked this from your support but they didn't know...do you have plans to bring sometime in the future, maybe even distant, to bring the kickstarter functionality to HZ01 & HZ03. You need so many tracks now how the patches are currently laid out and I would much prefer to have them spread over the keyboard to reduce the number of instrument tracks.For example the new percussion redux v5 is SOOOO much better than the old one. o-[][]-o


----------



## DSP Bill

And the surround mixes too..... pretty please....


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Sorry to bump, but I'm having some trouble installing the Additional Mics (1.13), JXL mixes (1.2), Stereo Mixes (1.12), and Steve Lipson Mixes (1.2)

I am using the downloader, but dont know what the install location should be! I already the Artists Elements (1.12) installed in my "samples libraries" main folder that holds everything. Where should these additional downloads be pointed? I'm assuming into the Spitfire HZ01 library > Instruments > Artists Elements? I see the ALan Meyerson, Geoff Foster and Hans Zimmer folders in there, so i'm assuming that's where they go but it starts to make a whole new "artists elements" folder when i tired to put it there.

Any help would be appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## Per Lichtman

Hat_Tricky said:


> Sorry to bump, but I'm having some trouble installing the Additional Mics (1.13), JXL mixes (1.2), Stereo Mixes (1.12), and Steve Lipson Mixes (1.2)
> 
> I am using the downloader, but dont know what the install location should be! I already the Artists Elements (1.12) installed in my "samples libraries" main folder that holds everything. Where should these additional downloads be pointed? I'm assuming into the Spitfire HZ01 library > Instruments > Artists Elements? I see the ALan Meyerson, Geoff Foster and Hans Zimmer folders in there, so i'm assuming that's where they go but it starts to make a whole new "artists elements" folder when i tired to put it there.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!! Thanks!



You want to be using the root folder, the same one each time you install.

Here's what the instruments folder looks like when setup correctly.







Here's what the samples folder looks like when setup correctly.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Per Lichtman said:


> You want to be using the root folder, the same one each time you install.
> 
> Here's what the instruments folder looks like when setup correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the samples folder looks like when setup correctly.



Thanks! So just download into my main library folder? seems odd


----------



## DSP Bill

And.....what about those surround mixes??? Not like we haven't been patient. Did they just forget?


----------



## synthetic

I have been using these in surround for years. Close and room mics up front, distant mics in rear, sounds killer.


----------



## DSP Bill

synthetic said:


> I have been using these in surround for years. Close and room mics up front, distant mics in rear, sounds killer.



Yes, you can do that, but we were promised dedicated surround mixes. That's what I'm talking about.

Thanks.


----------



## davidgary73

Are the surround mix coming?


----------



## davidgary73

Seriously, we are still waiting for the surround mix after 2 years. C'mon Spitfire..release them already


----------



## Rctec

davidgary73 said:


> Seriously, we are still waiting for the surround mix after 2 years. C'mon Spitfire..release them already


Written to you at 3:30 am from a bus somewhere in Central Europe, heading to Prague ( I think )
Steve didn't want to do any surround mixes, and my brief to each and every mixer was to do what they thought was appropriate to their style.
Granted, reading Steve's discographies, turns out he's a bit of a loser and only just getting some work...


----------



## Rctec

Rctec said:


> Written to you at 3:30 am from a bus somewhere in Central Europe, heading to Prague ( I think )
> Steve didn't want to do any surround mixes, and my brief to each and every mixer was to do what they thought was appropriate to their style.
> Granted, reading Steve's discographies, turns out he's a bit of a loser and only just getting some work...


https://www.discogs.com/artist/48799-Stephen-Lipson?page=3


----------



## prodigalson

Lotta Boyzone


----------



## Rctec

prodigalson said:


> Lotta Boyzone


Yes, like Annie Lenox and Grace Jones, propaganda and Jeff Beck...


----------



## prodigalson

Rctec said:


> Yes, like Annie Lenox and Grace Jones, propaganda and Jeff Beck...



The four main food groups


----------



## Ryan99

Rctec said:


> Written to you at 3:30 am from a bus somewhere in Central Europe, heading to Prague ( I think )
> Steve didn't want to do any surround mixes, and my brief to each and every mixer was to do what they thought was appropriate to their style.
> Granted, reading Steve's discographies, turns out he's a bit of a loser and only just getting some work...



The problem is that the surround mixes are still advertised on the webpage of the product as part of the product. No mention like "not available yet" or something.


----------



## jononotbono

Rctec said:


> Granted, reading Steve's discographies, turns out he's a bit of a loser and only just getting some work...



Thank you. I just spat my Tea out. Haha!


----------



## rottoy

Here's Hans mixing a Cor Anglais while not on tour..


----------



## Rctec

Ryan99 said:


> The problem is that the surround mixes are still advertised on the webpage of the product as part of the product. No mention like "not available yet" or something.


Well, how's this: "he's not going to do them, so they won't be available yet, now, imminently,ever,at all."


----------



## kunst91

Rctec said:


> Well, how's this: "he's not going to do them, so they won't be available yet, now, imminently,ever,at all."


----------



## dhlkid

Rctec said:


> Well, how's this: "he's not going to do them, so they won't be available yet, now, imminently,ever,at all."


I totally forgot the surround mix, IMO what we have is good enough to make our music sound great!


----------



## germancomponist

Rctec said:


> Well, how's this: "he's not going to do them, so they won't be available yet, now, imminently,ever,at all."


----------



## rottoy

I hereby request an Outside Mix, made just outside the recording studio featuring just a HINT of the actual source inside the hall.


----------



## Ryan99

Rctec said:


> Well, how's this: "he's not going to do them, so they won't be available yet, now, imminently,ever,at all."



Alright, I'll ask the Spitfire webmaster to add this to the webpage


----------



## Jetzer

Finally bought this one. Just have it installed but had no time to play with it yet, look forward to do so next friday!

What can I expect in terms of CPU/RAM usage?

I'm used to use EW Hollywood Series on ssd's which run quite comfortably. For the installation I've put HZ perc on my 1tb hdd for now. I can make some room on my ssd's though, good idea?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there,

SSDs always recommended. Another fix is to watch the number of microphone selections you're using WHEN RECORDING. Add more in on playback for some DAWs which use less cores when recording.


----------



## Jetzer

Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Daniel F.

Oliver_Codd said:


> *Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*
> 
> Is anyone else getting the harsh clicks in the taiko ensemble mid mics?? Seems to be baked in one or two of the FFF samples. Aside from that, the additional mic perspectives are stunning.





TSU said:


> I have those clicks too.
> 4th and 9th RR's.
> It's easy to skip them using COG patch.





feck said:


> *Re: Hans Zimmer Percussion -- ALT MICS released during next 48h!*
> 
> Clicks here as well - heard them on the taikos.



Did this ever get fixed? I recently took HZ01 for a spin at colleagues workstation and noticed these issues as well and thought maybe he had a older version but he said it was supposed to be up to date. I thought maybe his files were corrupt so I thought to check here and seems I'm not the only one who noticed.

I think most people here use the mixed mics or artist mics, like my colleague, so they don't care but I wonder if this is still a problem with the current version of HZ01. It shouldn't be since it's been 2 almost 3 years since this was reported so I hope his version is just not updated.

I wonder about this too



pkm said:


> I'm getting the clicks too. Also, the Bass Drum Gallery Mid and OH mics are only coming out of the left channel.
> 
> Sounds great otherwise!


----------



## DSP Bill

Daniel F. said:


> Did this ever get fixed? I recently took HZ01 for a spin at colleagues workstation and noticed these issues as well and thought maybe he had a older version but he said it was supposed to be up to date. I thought maybe his files were corrupt so I thought to check here and seems I'm not the only one who noticed.
> 
> I think most people here use the mixed mics or artist mics, like my colleague, so they don't care but I wonder if this is still a problem with the current version of HZ01. It shouldn't be since it's been 2 almost 3 years since this was reported so I hope his version is just not updated.
> 
> I wonder about this too



And the surround mics, too. Just in case they forgot.


----------



## SomeGuy

I dont have any hope of an update to fix this, and other reported issues. :(


----------



## davidgary73

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all -
> 
> The surround mixes are indeed available! Sorry if we've caused any confusion. They cover many of the artist mixes *but not all*, thats possibly the source of the confusion and thats what HZ was referring to. We made them a request download back at the launch as 99% of our customers are not using Surround and were complaining that they had downloaded a ton of stuff they couldn't use.. Thats why it was separated out. Please can you contact support if you do want to download the surround mixes and we'll get you set up.
> 
> We do have a few people out there using the surrounds but its not many.
> 
> Feel free to contact support and request the download and we'll get you sorted out over the next few days.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Paul.



The surround mix are available now. Contact Spitfire for the surround mix


----------



## Daniel F.

So I understand it from the way you guys say it that these bugs have not yet been fixed? Not even the missing first RR in low booms for the steve lipson mixes. Its for the puilis articulations at medium velocity. Non of this has yet been fixed?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi all,

These two issues (the corrupt 2 samples and the missing RR) are fixed in our internal build v1.3 which is due for a public release in January.

We have fixed everything that has been reported to us, if you have any other issues please pop a ticket into zendesk so we can ensure every fix possible is in the January update.

Many thanks!

Paul


----------



## procreative

Pity adding Kickstart functionality isnt on the agenda. Love the sound but find the usability hampered by having to load several patches each with just 3 or 4 hits. Please, please, please consider adding this!


----------

